
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (May 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE. A one-sentence summary of your interview process would also be helpful.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.
======
grayfox
Compose | Remote (Canada, US, UK)

What: Databases-as-a-service. We offer production grade, auto-scaling,
automatically backed-up, add-on compatible MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, and
more.

$: All roles start at 100k and scale up based on experience. MacBook Pro,
pension match, health.

Hiring Process: Blind hiring! First, a light application. Second, all
candidates who complete the application receive a work-sample resembling the
work one would do in the role. No deadline. Final step is a paid work day
($500).

Compose has grown into a vibrant group where folks can feel comfortable being
themselves, living a balanced life. We welcome you to enjoy comfort when
taking risks, collaborate with spirited peers, and to unleash your creative
and talented personality.

* Work from anywhere!

* Many neat conundrums to solve.

* Self-managing, distributed decision making. Choose your projects. We're deadline averse and quality focused.

* Hardly any meetings.

* Ruby/Go.

* Fizz: [https://www.compose.io/articles/the-tool-we-built-to-help-us...](https://www.compose.io/articles/the-tool-we-built-to-help-us-work-remotely/)

Roles:

* Platform Engineer / Application Developer

* Support Engineer

* Technical Content Creator ('Developer Advocacy' type of role)

To begin: [https://compose.interviewed.com](https://compose.interviewed.com)

~~~
ITriedThis
Anonymous review:

I tried this process because it sounded pretty fun and unique.

One warning I have for anyone interested is that there are some big waiting
times involved. I'll share my timeline. Some of the lags were on my end, but I
was assured I had as much time as I needed.

    
    
      - Day 0-6 - First contact
      - Day 7 - Assigned work sample
      - Day 21 - Submitted work sample
      - Day 62 - Work sample results returned
      - Day 72 - Paid work day
      - Day 79 - Work day report completed
      - Day 85 - Final decision
    

Overall there were 21 days where they were waiting on me and 47 days where I
was waiting on them. This seemed to me like a lot of waiting but maybe it is
normal.

I probably worked 15 hours on the work sample, 8 hours on the work day, and 8
more hours putting together the report after the work day.

~~~
grayfox
Oof, bummer. Your experience is slower than average. We ran into a grading
crunch when we launched our Enterprise product. When you submit your work to
us, your submission is anonymous. Three engineers grade each submission.

Platform Engineers will experience the greatest wait periods. The other roles
tend to be quicker.

Expected time-frame:

* Proceed from application to work sample: 24 hours.

* Complete work sample: Up to the candidate. We build them to take 2-6 hours.

* Grade work sample: 1-4 weeks.

* Schedule work day: 1 week.

* Receive decision: 2-5 days.

Thanks for taking our time to try the process out, it is appreciated. The
method is constantly under improvement.

~~~
35bge57dtjku
* Grade work sample: 1-4 weeks.

That's heinous.

~~~
bogomipz
Agreed. That's kind of ridiculous. I don't understand this whole "we are not
interested in speaking with you as a real human being but 'here', here is some
homework for you to do' Seems really silly.

~~~
kafkaesq
It has its tradeoffs. The point is, if they're going to go that route the
assignment should be short and sweet, and the response should be _quick_.
Especially since we can pretty much tell, like, right away whether we like
someone else's code or not, now can't we?

Basic, common-sense considerations which a lot of places don't seem to
appreciate, unfortunately.

And to not respond at all is just a gratuitous insult.

------
thibaultleconte
Raden | New York, NY | [https://www.raden.com](https://www.raden.com) | Full-
Time | ONSITE

Raden is a direct-to-consumer thriving startup in New York City. We’re
building smart luggages designed for the modern traveler.

\- QA Engineer | $40K - $80K | up to 0.5% |
[https://angel.co/raden/jobs/133299-qa-
engineer](https://angel.co/raden/jobs/133299-qa-engineer)

\- Lead iOS Engineer | $120K - $140K | 0.5% - 1.5% |
[https://angel.co/raden/jobs/133500-lead-ios-
engineer](https://angel.co/raden/jobs/133500-lead-ios-engineer)

\- Lead Android Engineer | $120K - $140K | 0.5% - 1.5% |
[https://angel.co/raden/jobs/133502-lead-android-
engineer](https://angel.co/raden/jobs/133502-lead-android-engineer)

\- Lead Backend Engineer | $120K - $140K | 0.5% - 1.5% |
[https://angel.co/raden/jobs/133504-lead-backend-
engineer](https://angel.co/raden/jobs/133504-lead-backend-engineer)

No recruiters, thank you

Recent Published Articles:

\- The New York Times: [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/07/fashion/texting-
raden-trav...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/07/fashion/texting-raden-travel-
suitcase.html)

\- Vogue Magazine: [http://www.vogue.com/13424149/travel-raden-smart-luggage-
sui...](http://www.vogue.com/13424149/travel-raden-smart-luggage-suitcases/)

\- Business Insider: [http://www.businessinsider.com/raden-makes-bluetooth-
connect...](http://www.businessinsider.com/raden-makes-bluetooth-connected-
suitcase-2016-4)

\- Wall Street Journal: [http://www.wsj.com/articles/carry-on-bags-which-is-
best-for-...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/carry-on-bags-which-is-best-for-
you-1461868548)

Contact via AngelList or thibault@raden.com

~~~
dmtroyer
$40k in NYC? That's rough.

~~~
jfountain2015
$40k for entry level is unfortunately not unusual in NYC for Q/A. You are not
going to get a Q/A 'Engineer' at that rate but maybe someone who has a non-
technical background who knows testing or a recent bootcamp grad looking for
real world experience.

~~~
thibaultleconte
Correct and also based on candidates' profile, we could maybe do part-time for
this position.

------
ericz
Product Engineer | Scalable Press | San Francisco, CA & Berkeley, CA | Salary
range: $105k+ depending on experience + options | Onsite | No resume needed

Hey HN, Eric Zhang here, formerly YC W11, current CTO @ Scalable Press. I’m
posting because we are bootstrapped and profitable, and we’re hiring software
engineers. To give you an idea of what you’d do, one engineer on our team
wrote an API that helps print over 10,000 shirts a day. Our stack is node,
react, angular, and mongo.

We may have already answered your questions about us on
[http://scalable.press/product-engineer/](http://scalable.press/product-
engineer/). It covers hiring process, engineering culture, past projects, and
future projects you might work on with us.

Interested? Email me and mention you’re from HN. No need to send a resume—I’d
like to hear about what you’ve been working on lately, and feel free to
include any relevant project links.

ericzhang@scalablepress.com [http://scalable.press/product-
engineer/](http://scalable.press/product-engineer/)

PS We're also hiring a lead product designer and a software engineer with a
focus on warehouse automation software. If you're into industrial processes, I
would be happy to show you our 4 warehouses.

~~~
samstave
I really like how this post is written. It basically reads as though you're a
fast and straight talker.

Anyone with the skill set for this job should apply

~~~
ericz
Thanks! Feel free to apply even if you don't have experience with our stack.
We've hired engineers who didn't know JS/Node, but picked it up easily and
made great contributions.

~~~
msurocks
Why not go Remote ?

------
webwright
Seattle, Onsite (re-location assistance offered) | software engineers /
firmware engineers / designers / PMs (full time)

Late last year, we (www.glowforge.com) finished the biggest 30-day
crowdfunding campaign in history... Just shy of $28M. We're building a low-
cost CNC laser cutter/engraver can create beautiful products in wood, leather,
paper, food, and more. We are a fifth the cost of comparable products because
we've offloaded much of the functionality to software. Our cloud backend that
does motion planning and machine vision to make it dead simple to use. Push a
button, out come flat-pack wallets, lamps, board games, and anything else you
can dream up.

We're up in Seattle, have $9M in funding from Foundry/True (in additional to
~$28M in crowdfunding), and have ~30 employees. The three founders have
manufactured hardware, sold companies, gone thru YC, and built profitable
businesses... We've got engineers from Google, Uber, Amazon, Apple, and a few
from less traditional backgrounds. Our greatest need right now is (web)
software engineers, but we're interested in passionate creators of all
stripes. To learn more, check us out at glowforge.com/careers!

PS: We'd love to talk to anyone, and especially want to encourage women and
underrepresented minorities to apply.

~~~
bluesaunders
props for the postscript :)

------
adamelmore
StatMuse | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Remote (US)

Position: Full-Stack Engineer

Stack: React, Redux, Node, Elixir/Phoenix

Salary: Between $100k and $175k depending on experience.

Perks: Health insurance, $5K sign on bonus, $5K equipment allowance, 15 days
PTO, Equity Options

StatMuse is changing the way sports (and eSports) fans interact with each
other and with the games they love. We're a small, well-funded team with great
investors all carefully crafting a product we love and that our users rave
about. As a polyglot shop we strive to pick the best tools for the job. Our
application is a universal ("isomorphic") app using React/Redux, a thin
Node.js layer and an Elixir/Phoenix backend, all of which centers around a
powerful, F# NLP engine. Come work with us full-time in our San Francisco
workspace or remotely from your current location. Candidates must legally be
eligible to work in the United States.

Apply here:
[https://statmuse.workable.com/j/8D48DC082F](https://statmuse.workable.com/j/8D48DC082F)

~~~
bgxor
Just a quick warning: these guys wasted a lot of my time.

~~~
adamelmore
I appreciate the feedback and hate thinking we wasted anyone's time. Care to
elaborate?

~~~
bgxor
1\. I had a video technical interview and it went well.

2\. The interviewer said I would make a great fit and tried to introduce me to
the CTO.

3\. I introduced myself to the CTO and received no response.

4\. I contacted the interviewer a week later. He apologized and tried to
contact the CTO again.

5\. I contacted the interviewer another week later. He apologized and tried to
contact the CTO again.

6\. I contacted the interviewer another week later and he said something along
the lines of "We filled the position, sorry we are unprofessional."

~~~
adamelmore
I'm Adam, the CTO. Sincerest apologies that this was your experience and for
the communication issues. We're a small team (15 as of today), and our hiring
process has certainly had some rough edges, though I think we've put the right
processes in place to make sure this doesn't occur moving forward. Feel free
to reach out if you'd like to discuss further: adam@statmuse.com.

~~~
bgxor
I appreciate the apology. My advice would be to take introductions from
qualified applicants seriously. I do understand that you are a very busy
person, but you should either hire someone to handle the hiring process or
take the time to respond to with a simple "We went with someone else."

------
navahq
Nava | Washington DC & San Francisco SF | Experienced Full-stack Developers,
DevOps Engineers, and Software Engineers| On-site - Full-time | $100k-$160k +
equity

We're a small team (18 people!) of engineers, designers, and product builders
that were brought in to help fix HealthCare.gov in the winter of 2013. Since
then, we've been working with the government to improve the services
HealthCare.gov provides. Our revamped Healthcare.gov application is used by
millions, converts 35% better, and halves the completion time.

It turns out there’s a lot more to fix, and it’s surprising how much can be
fixed by a small group of resourceful people with a Silicon Valley mindset,
deep technical experience, working closely with dedicated civil servants in
government.

We’ve started Nava as a public benefit corporation to radically improve how
our government serves its people. We believe that the services our government
provides should be clear and reliable. If you feel the same way, we'd love to
hear from you at jobs@navahq.com

Learn more about us: [http://navahq.com](http://navahq.com)

Job descriptions: [http://jobs.lever.co/nava](http://jobs.lever.co/nava)

Articles:

[http://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-
design/mee...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-design/meet-
nava-a-startup-that-wants-to-fix-the-governments-crappy-design)

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/10/22/t...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/10/22/the-
lessons-of-healthcare-gov-stretch-far-beyond-obamacare/)

~~~
blandflakes
In my most recent job change, I interviewed with Nava. Due to some family
circumstances, I wasn't able to continue at the time, but they were great -
responsive, friendly, understanding, and the interview felt very
collaborative. I'd recommend checking them out.

------
martinshen
Smartcar | SF Bay | Full-time | Backend Full Stack Developer

Posted this last month and got a lot of great response so I figure it was due
for an update...

I joined Smartcar to head up business development at Smartcar. Previously, I
founded an event discovery startup that raised $3M and brought it to a $1.5mm
run rate. When I was looking for my next role, I was focused on industries
that were certainly going to change in the next 5 years: VR, insurance,
transportation and eSports. Smartcar falls under transportation and touches
insurance; these are two massive industries ripe for disruption.
Transportation is nearly 10% of US GDP.

Smartcar is building the open source standard for telematics in the car. We
enable dorm room startups to Fortune 500 insurance companies to buid
applications on the car. Developers using the platform can create a service
that automatically fuels up a driver's car without the driver even having to
know by accessing the telematics in the vehicle.

We're a well funded startup, have revenue and a great team hailing from Google
and LinkedIn looking to add 3 more. Since last month, we've been moved quickly
with customers (can talk about it over the phone) and need help with
development.

Your voice will be heard and you will determine the company’s future technical
roadmap. You will be an excellent generalist who is skilled at multitasking
and performs a number of duties, including, but not limited to: \-
Designing/architecting the foundational API for cars. \- Building secure and
scalable web and API backends. \- Integrating with testing, coverage and
deployment pipelines. \- Designing SQL database schemas, as well as managing
backups and migrations. \- Instrumenting metrics for tracking API usage. -
Working with Node.js, Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS.

Interview process is:

1\. Optional phone call to learn more about the company (415 404 5650).

2\. Technical phone interview

3\. Take-home coding challenge

4\. 2 hour onsite interview with the whole team

As our company is small, if you prefer to interview in a different way, let us
know. We just want to get a good understanding of who you are before making
decisions.

$90K to $130K + up to 1.5% equity

Interested? email me at Martin@Smartcar.com or call me at 415 404 5650.

Do not contact if recruiters.

------
iamnafets
Amazon New Product Demand Forecasting | Seattle | Full-Time | On-Site
($160-$250+ depending on experience)

Amazon's New Product Demand Forecasting team is responsible for one of the
most challenging problems in supply chain optimization: predicting sales on
new products that have no sales history. This is a uniquely creative space in
Forecasting that requires our models to capture both the nuances of the global
consumer marketplace as well as customer behavior on Amazon. Our team works
closely with top research scientists to invent new ways to make use of novel
data, solves hard engineering problems in machine learning around scaling and
performance in predicting for tens of millions of products, and is endlessly
focused on iterating quickly and failing fast to stay on the cutting edge.

In a field that's in constant renaissance, we're looking for a senior software
development engineer who loves data, thinks analytically, and is prepared to
design architecture that will provide a stable base for the next 3-5 years of
evolution. If you have 5+ years of experience in software development, with
experience in ML or big data applications, and want to learn more about a team
just getting started in mining the vast datasets of Amazon -- I'd love to chat
or buy you coffee. Email smai@ (amazon.com) with your resume and a brief
introduction.

(Interview process is 1 phone screen and onsite interview with whiteboard
coding and behavioral questions about your experience.)

~~~
mydpy
Do you have a link for this one?

~~~
iamnafets
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/404795](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/404795)

------
cvbourne
FieldVision | New York, NY | [http://fieldvision.co](http://fieldvision.co) |
Full-Time | Onsite

FieldVision is a small, inspired team of three that's passionate about sports
and technology and is committed to changing the landscape of how sports are
filmed and viewed. Our mission is to exponentially lower the cost required to
film sports at the youth, high school and D2/D3 college levels to make it easy
for coaches and parents to film and live-stream games. But we won't stop
there. We want to make the programmatic viewing experience better than the
manual one, complete with automatic highlights and editing. To that end, we're
building a cost-effective, computer vision powered unmanned camera designed to
intelligently film and live stream any sporting event.

Roles:

\-- Lead Backend Engineer | 100K - 115K | 0.5% - 1.5%

\-- Lead Computer Vision Engineer | 100K - 115K | 0.5% - 1.5%

If interested, reach out to engineering@fieldvision.co or contact us on
Angelist

------
kamens
Khan Academy | Mountain View, CA or REMOTE | full-time and internships

We're bringing a free, world-class education to anyone, anywhere.

Over the past 10 years we've gone from Sal's family project to a global
institution reaching 100+ million students annually. And the testimonials we
receive every day remind us that our impact isn't just about big numbers —
access to free education meaningfully changes the lives of people in all sorts
of situations. (In a recent survey, 64% of first generation students at
selective colleges said that “Khan Academy has had a meaningful impact on
their education”.)

We face intense challenges in providing access to students across the world
(think: everything from videos to interactive content, in and out of
classrooms, in all the most important languages, on all the most important
devices). We use our data to personalize students' learning and continually
improve our content. We're trying to build a strong, diverse team — and we
need more help.

We've made some great hires off HN and would love to make more. Especially if
you're a designer or experienced engineer. Best way to apply is at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers).
Mention HN.

~~~
omarshaikh
Internships link on the website says that its not available. I guess I'm late.
Love what you guys do at Khan Academy!!

~~~
kamens
We'll be re-opening internship applications in ~a month for this Fall and next
Summer. Strongly suggest applying, it's a solid experience:
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers/interns](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers/interns)

~~~
01kb
Are internship opportunities also remote?

------
fortysixpercent
Core Engineer | Replicated | Los Angeles | $130k - $150k + equity |
[https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is making it easy for cloud based SaaS vendors to ship on-premise,
self-hosted versions of their software. We are a Series-A stage startup with
great customers including Travis CI, npm, Code Climate, Sysdig, Circle CI and
many others.

We’re looking for developers with experience using Golang, Javascript, Docker
and bash. If this sounds like you, here’s what the job involves:

* Deliver critical features of our installable and hosted products

* Participate in architecture and design decisions about the product

* Manage and support production servers

Interested? Want to talk? Email: austin (at) replicated (dot) com

We are also hiring a QA Lead, Front-End Engineer and Product Designer. LA
preferred but will consider remote (US only right now).

------
mimri
[PALO ALTO | REMOTE OK] Lead iOS Developer | Mango Technologies, Inc |
$90-$120K | Up to 3% Equity

Are you highly motivated and passionate about creating things that change the
lives of millions of people?

Do you want the opportunity to play an integral part in building something
amazing from the ground up?

If you love creating meaningful applications and working relentlessly to make
a difference, you'll fit right in!

We are a team of 6 young individuals working to create an application solving
a real life problem we all experience.

Videos get lost in your phone, pictures bring little value, and traditional
social networks have turned into an ego trip.

This platform is about capturing moments (up to one minute) as they happen,
storing them intuitively, and sharing them sparingly.

You:

* Native Swift & Obj-C

* Experience with video and camera

More information and current design can be shared in depth after completion of
NDA.

We're looking for a motivated individual seeking a long-term relationship with
a passionate group of kids that want to make awesome products.

[https://mangotechnologies.co/](https://mangotechnologies.co/)

Please apply by contacting Brian -> b@mimri.co

Thanks!

------
johnurbanik
__Predata | NYC | Full-Time | ONSITE
__|[http://www.predata.com/](http://www.predata.com/) | jobs@predata.com |
$75K-130K + up to 1% equity

Predata builds tools for understanding political risk around the world. Our
platform allows strategic decision makers across the federal, financial, and
corporate sectors to collect and analyze open-source metadata signals (digital
conversations, web traffic) and process them to understand how they relate to
real-world geopolitical events.

Our leadership team has has successfully exited several ventures, and our CEO
was previously National Intelligence Officer for East Asia intelligence at the
CIA and Assistant Secretary of Defense for Asia at the Pentagon.

Our engineers often participate in client meetings and bring insights back to
the codebase. We value people who are lifelong learners, think originally, and
are interested in real-world problems.

Stack: \- Python, numpy, scipy, pandas, scikit-learn, statsmodels \- Django,
Flask \- CoffeeScript, Mithril.js, D3 \- PostgreSQL, Redis, bcolz, HDF5, ELK
stack \- Docker, AWS \- We're pragmatic about using the right tool/language
for the task at hand

 __ _Frontend Engineer_ __

Work on a data platform and accompanying visualizations that allow an analyst
to go from high-level overviews to deep-diving explorations. You 've built
complex frontend applications, are passionate about information design, and
know how to squeeze performance out of layout engines.

 __ _Full Stack Engineer_ __

Help design and build new infrastructure and products. You 'll be involved in
everything from designing data structures to scaling architecture to assessing
user experience. You care about security, testing, and code organization.

 __ _Data Engineer_ __

Work with data that has an impact on the real world. You 'll help us ingest,
store, process, and query large data sets — this includes building ontologies,
designing data pipelines, and transforming data to make it more useful.

~~~
p4wnc6
I reached out to this employer during last month's Who Is Hiring thread. They
sent me one email saying they really thought I had a strong background, then
another email asking me for times when I would be available to have an
interview.

I listed several times in my reply, but then I did not receive any follow-up
communication of any kind. No confirmation, no rejection, just no response of
any kind.

Hopefully they have addressed and fixed this unprofessionalism in their hiring
process, but it is good for others to be aware that it is possible to simply
never hear from them after they have asked you for schedule information.

~~~
andrewchoi
Our sincerest apologies that things slipped through. We were able to identify
you based on the description above, and I'll personally follow up in hopes of
making amends.

Last month was our first time posting in the HN Hiring thread, and we didn't
know how much volume we'd get. We responded in a very ad-hoc fashion, without
implementing enough process around it. After some promising candidates came
through the HN pipeline last month, we built out a bit more process for this
month -- your feedback is very valuable and we'll do our best to prevent
similar failure modes from happening again for other candidates.

~~~
p4wnc6
I just wanted to add that Andrew did reach out and offer an apology over the
mistake in their process. As I told him, I think this speaks very highly of
Predata. Very few companies would be willing to do such a human gesture. It
sounds like they have the hiring management sorted out now and you can all
effectively disregard my earlier comment. I am glad to hear it.

------
mstanleys
Senior Quantitative Developer:

SEC|$140,000 - $160,000 New York We're building the SEC's next generation
analytic platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. Come
build state-of-the-art tools to analyze big data within the High Frequency
Trading arena. We do quantitative analysis, machine learning, plus good old
fashioned product development. At the end of the day we are creating modern,
elegant applications that help our government be more efficient, effective,
and modernized.

You are: A strong developer with solid financial markets knowledge. Ideally,
you have experience or knowledge of equities trading as it relates to HFT, but
any financial knowledge/experience is desirable. You will be working in a
quant and developer capacity. When you are not developing, you will be working
with the quants who are designing and using tools to analyze financial data.
Ultimately, you will implement and lead the development of the reports being
designed.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and finance
people. Our stack: JS, React, Python, pandas, Flask, C/C++, KDB+, q

It doesn't matter if you know our stack or not, if you love to learn you'll
fit right in. For more information, or to apply, email Michael Suswal
[suswalm(at)sec(dot)gov].

------
rjspotter
Apartment Therapy Media | Back-end (Rails) | Remote (US) | ~= $100 - 110K

Use Rails 4. Get things done. Sleep Soundly. Reach Millions.

We see 10s of millions of uniques a month, use the latest stable versions, go
home on time, and don't get paged in the middle of the night.

Not all our tasks are very interesting but, we do them the best way we know,
without ego, and while trying to always improve.

Even better our readers actually enjoy our site: "This is, hands down, the
best kitchen site on the Internet. I can literally spend hours on here because
I never feel like there are 'filler' articles."

"In a sea of irrelevant, droning newsletters that flood my inbox daily,
Apartment Therapy's is the one I always look forward to and never delete
before reading "

We also use a Blind Hiring process so please don't include identifying
information in your email :-)

For more info [http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/were-hiring-backend-
develope...](http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/were-hiring-backend-developer-
rails-229527)

------
mbthomas
Blink Health | New York (Manhattan) | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://www.blinkhealth.com](https://www.blinkhealth.com)

michael@blinkhealth.com | $100K-200K + equity

We offer 10k for each successful referral as well. Just send a resume to my
inbox and then follow-up with an intro e-mail.

Blink Health has quietly raised the largest series A in NYC this year. Our
goal is to provide Americans unprecedented access to the lowest available
prices for pharmaceuticals. We’re building the connective tissue across all
players in the pharma space and creating the technical and data infrastructure
across payers, providers, patients and pharma.

We’re really looking to shore up our backend team with two Backend Leads and
several Backend Engineers to define the overall vision and future of the Blink
API Platform.

Looking for

    
    
      * Expertise in at least one programming language (Python or Go preferred)
      * Expertise at API design, versioning, and release management as well as strong experience building highly scalable and available API platforms.
      * Extensive experience with AWS and many AWS services.
      * Knowledge of many data stores (MySQL, Postgres, Cassandra, HBase, ElasticSearch, Redis, CouchDB, etc) and their tradeoffs.
    

Thanks. Michael Thomas, CTO

------
captn3m0
Razorpay (YC W15) | Bangalore, India | ONSITE | Full Time

We are a young fintech company working on fixing payments in India. We are
looking to grow our engineering team to improve the current state. We run
using PHP7 and Laravel in Production on AWS. Currently open roles:

* Backend Developer (Both senior as well as fresher candidates are welcome). More details are at [https://razorpay.com/jobs/backend](https://razorpay.com/jobs/backend)

* Data Scientist ([https://razorpay.com/jobs/datascientist/](https://razorpay.com/jobs/datascientist/))

* Security Engineer (We are looking for someone with a development as well as security experience, preferably web-related)

* Senior Android Developer ([https://razorpay.com/jobs/android](https://razorpay.com/jobs/android))

Even other than these, we are always open to hiring smart and talented
engineers. If you are someone who places equal emphasis on writing correct
code and shipping things, we might be the right place for you.

 __Interview Process __: We will never ask you to write a Binary Search Tree
during an interview. We typically do a phone screen followed by an optional
coding-assignment (take home). The onsite-interview process is around 4 hours
including a lunch and 3 interviews; 2 of these are usually hands-on coding
rounds where we let you code on restricted real-world problem (in a language
and editor of your choice). The entire process takes around a week from the
date of application.

We also do a lot of open source stuff. Look us up on GitHub:
[http://github.com/razorpay](http://github.com/razorpay)

~~~
atixid91
Following, will send my resume this week

------
greglindahl
Internet Archive | San Francisco | Onsite or Remote | Full-time

The Internet Archive is a non-profit library with a huge mission: to give
everyone access to all knowledge — the books, web pages, audio, television,
and software of our shared human culture. Forever. Based in San Francisco,
with satellite offices around the world, the Internet Archive's staffers are
building the digital library of the future -- a place where we can all go to
learn and explore.

We are looking for smart, collaborative and resourceful engineers to help
advance and develop web-delivered services, including the next versions of the
Wayback Machine, website, and digital library tools. Ideal candidates will
possess a desire to work collaboratively with a small internal team and a
large, vocal, and active user community; demonstrate independence, creativity,
initiative, thoughtful design, and technological savvy -- all in addition to
being great programmers and engineers. We are seeking both back-end and front-
end developers, with proven experience delivering projects in Python and
JavaScript. We also have many projects working primarily in PHP.

To see all current postings:
[https://archive.org/about/jobs.php](https://archive.org/about/jobs.php)

Current technical openings include:

* Manager: Operations and Infrastructure (on-site, SF and Richmond CA)

* Senior Application Developer: archive.org (on-site, SF)

* Senior Engineer: Wayback Machine (on-site, SF)

* Web Archiving Software Engineer (on-site SF or remote)

We are also open to creating positions for exceptional candidates.

If you are interested in engineering or senior engineering roles, please
email: jobs (@) archive.org

------
ylere
1aim - Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time, Visa

At 1aim ([https://1aim.com](https://1aim.com)), we develop and produce access
control systems, which allow to open doors with mobile phones. We create all
hardware, software and IT-Infrastructure to run our systems on our own. Beside
access systems we are already putting a lot of R&D effort in creating further
new smart home/building automation products. We see ourselves as an
engineering-driven technology company, that influences how a future with
connected devices will look.

We enable engineers to focus on what they can to best, letting them work on
new products in small, highly interdisciplinary teams. We get rid of
management overhead and daily standup meetings. We have almost no rules and
flexible working hours, your contribution is the what counts. Right now, we
are hiring new engineers for the following areas:

\- RUST Backend Developer (with a focus on high security/cryptography)

\- (Frontend) Web Developer

\- App Developer (iOS)

\- Electrical Engineer

\- Mechanical Engineer

We do not care about your academic degrees or where you are from, but about
the stuff you did and what you could create in the future given the right
opportunities. If you are interested in working at 1aim, write us an email at
work.hn<?>1aim.com and tell us about the projects you worked on that you are
the most proud of and which technological feats of the past inspire you. We
provide visa assistance, relocation support and free housing until you find
your own place to live.

Interview process: 1st phone interview (screening) -> 2nd phone interview
(technical) -> home assignment/technical challenge (depending on application)
-> 3rd interview (mixed, via phone or onsite)

~~~
fjh
When I applied, the interview process went like this:

> 1st phone interview (screening) -> 2nd phone interview (technical) ->
> [crickets]

I get it, we are all busy, but I think sending a "No, thanks" email to
applicants who have spent time on your interviews isn't asking too much.

~~~
lukeqsee
> > 1st phone interview (screening) -> 2nd phone interview (technical) ->
> [crickets]

I had the exact same experience, around the same time. I just assumed I was a
bad fit, but it would have been nice to know why. The company seems pretty
cool, from what I could tell.

~~~
ylere
Sure, we'll find out and write you. We were extremely busy in December/January
and didn't have a dedicated HR/Recruiting manager yet.

------
xando
A friendly reminder. As usual, the items listed here are available on the map
on [https://whoishiring.io](https://whoishiring.io).

The direct link to "Who is hiring? (May 2016)"

[https://whoishiring.io/search/16.497/-44.473/2/?exclude=so&e...](https://whoishiring.io/search/16.497/-44.473/2/?exclude=so&exclude=gh&exclude=be&exclude=fj&exclude=se&exclude=ww&exclude=aj&exclude=lj&exclude=cf&exclude=wh)

------
mfoster
WalmartLabs - Clojure Developer. | SF | Remote (US Timezones) | H1B VISA

You can work on Clojure at quite a few companies, but rarely can you impact
millions of people at such a personal level. We're a small, flat team of
engineers building mission critical applications for Walmart Grocery. We work
with our own tools and make our own build-or-borrow decisions. Our culture is
a healthy mix of sharing and pushing each other to be better at our craft. We
use pull requests & code reviews liberally. We make refactoring time. We
deploy often, with a single line of code run from a REPL. Engineers on our
team are challenged to work through our full software stack and be part of our
product management. We believe that people are more engaged, fulfilled and
happy when they feel responsible for actually shipping their work.

Some aspects of our work that are important to us:

    
    
      - high performance distributed systems 
      - robust & well-factored codebases 
      - simple & fast deployments 
      - automating the hell out of operations 
      - thorough system test coverage 
      - managing our own development process and work backlog 
      - pair programming when it makes sense (locally and remotely) 
      - contributing back to the clojure & open source community 
    

What we do:

    
    
      - write all our production systems & tools in Clojure 
      - create and orchestrate massive distributed systems 
      - spin up web services for handling large volumes of data
    

For a glimpse behind the scenes, check out a talk we gave at Clojure/West last
year.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av9Xi6CNqq4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av9Xi6CNqq4).
Does this sound like something you're into? Shoot me an email at
mfoster@walmartlabs.com

------
snewman
Scalyr | SF Mid-Peninsula (ONSITE)

Frontend Engineer: $110-160K, >=0.3% equity

DevOps Evangelist: $130-180K, >=0.5% equity

At Scalyr, we've built a log analysis and ops visibility tool that our users
rave about, because it smashes expectations for performance and ease of use.
Now it's time to spread the word. We offer the equity, influence, and fun of
an early-stage company, with stability, great pay, and a low-stress culture.
We have great backers, strong traction, and an 11-digit target market. I've
built half a dozen startups, including Writely (aka Google Docs), and I can
honestly say this is my favorite so far.

Frontend Engineer: we earn our keep by giving users unprecedentedly fast and
easy tools for exploring vast amounts of operational data. That starts with
our unique backend query engine, but it doesn't mean anything without an
equally amazing frontend. We're building a brand-new web app that adds
features while removing complexity, all with an eye to performance. As a
ground-up rewrite, there's lots of opportunity for you to have a significant
impact. If you care about user experience, enjoy great engineering, and want
to join an experienced team where you can really stretch yourself, we'd love
to hear from you.

DevOps Evangelist: if you're passionate about enlightened server operations,
appreciate good tools, and would like the chance to bring a great tool to
great customers, we should talk. We've had success with meaty posts like
[https://www.scalyr.com/community/guides/zen-and-the-art-
of-s...](https://www.scalyr.com/community/guides/zen-and-the-art-of-s...). and
[http://blog.scalyr.com/2014/08/99-99-uptime-9-5-schedule/](http://blog.scalyr.com/2014/08/99-99-uptime-9-5-schedule/).
Join us and you'll have the chance to write meaningful articles, engage with
fellow engineers, and spread the word on a great product. If you have an
engineering background, experience in operations, and a love of communicating,
drop me a line!

If either of these roles sound interesting, please reach out to
jobs@scalyr.com.

~~~
potatosareok
I interviewed with these people a few months ago. Unfortunately I didn't get
an offer but out of all the companies I've interviewed at they've been
probably the best interview experience.

To elaborate, I liked the fact the interview was take home questions that
seemed relevant to the actual job but still were pretty interesting, plus they
even offered (unsolicited) to compensate me for taking the time to interview.
Also the whole process was pretty fast, no dragging around waiting to here
back from them.

Definitely left a positive impression!

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or intern | remote (international too!) or onsite
in San Francisco | [https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a growing, fast-moving, internationally distributed team looking for a
full-stack engineer to join us!

Mixmax's mission is to the reinvent the way professionals communicate for
work. We're building the impossible: a rich communications platform that
brings the power of the web to everyday communication. This includes easily
scheduling meetings, completing surveys, making purchases, signing documents,
and even interacting with apps. We’re fully integrated with Gmail and Google
Inbox, and just released an Electron-based native desktop application.
Already, we’re seeing phenomenal growth, with customers from Uber, Airbnb, and
tens of thousands of more businesses depending on us for their daily
communications.

We’re well-funded with an A++ list of investors who previously backed
companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft, and Square. We have big plans ahead.
Come do the impossible with us.

Our stack: Node, Express, AWS, Redis, Meteor, Electron.

Email hello@mixmax.com and let’s chat! Also check out our eng blog at
mixmax.com/engineering.

~~~
msurocks
Remote from anywhere?

------
geku
CloudGear | DevOps/Software Engineer | 60-100% | REMOTE (Europe)

CloudGear is a startup based in Zurich, Switzerland. We offer Docker and
Kubernetes consulting and are working on a Kubernetes-as-a-service product to
help companies adopt a modern infrastructure based on containers.

We are building up a small team and you work together with the founders as
well as directly with large customers where Kubernetes is already used in
production. You'll have a high impact on the product, team culture and company
as we are just starting. Technologies used are Rails/Ruby, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Go, Docker, Kubernetes, etcd.

We are looking for talented DevOps and software engineers with solid Docker
and automation knowledge and decent programming skills e.g. Ruby, Python or
Go. Experience with Kubernetes is a plus but not mandatory. We even go a step
further and dedicate up to two weeks upfront where you can learn and explore
Kubernetes.

Location: remote (Europe), some travel required.

Please send further questions, your resume and your github username to georg
(at) cloudgear.net - [https://www.cloudgear.net](https://www.cloudgear.net)

No recruiters or agencies, your email will be marked as spam.

~~~
rasur
Hey Georg, good luck! ;)

~~~
geku
Thanks!

------
fmeyer
SharePop ([http://www.sharepop.com](http://www.sharepop.com)) | € 40-65K |
Berlin, Germany | Full-time | VISA

We are the first performance-driven influencer marketing platform for app
publishers. Based in Berlin and Korea, SharePop combines branding and
performance advertising by connecting app publishers with over 30 k+
influencers worldwide with a total audience of 90 m + followers. We enable app
publishers and agencies to scale influencer marketing and create visibility on
a risk-free CPI model.

Positions: Full stack Ruby Developer
[http://bit.ly/HNRORBerlin](http://bit.ly/HNRORBerlin) Front End Developer
[http://bit.ly/HNFEBerlin](http://bit.ly/HNFEBerlin) Backend Scala/Java
Engineer [http://bit.ly/HNScalaBerlin](http://bit.ly/HNScalaBerlin)

Our current (to be improved by you) Stack Ruby and Elixir services and Ruby on
Rails webapps Front end with Vanilla JS but we're thinking about improving it
with react.

If you have any question please send me an email at fm@sharepop.com

------
spowers
MORSE Corp | Boston/Cambridge, MA | $80k - $140k | US Citizens only

MORSE develops customer-focused algorithms and software for operational
systems, implementing leading edge technologies for robotics, autonomous air
and undersea vehicles, and coordination of human teams.

In particular, we are hiring:

Computer Vision and Robotics Perception Engineer - Focus on pushing the state
of the art in computer vision to eliminate reliance on GPS and greatly
increase the perception capabilities of future robotic systems. The candidate
will focus on developing and implementing vision processing algorithms to
enable visual odometry, landmark correlation, and target recognition for
various robotic and unmanned vehicle applications.

Full Stack Web Developer – Focus on designing and developing software to
support various autonomous vehicle systems, human-operated vehicle systems,
and human teams. Experience using ASP.NET is preferred but not required.

If either of these sound interesting, email us at info@morse-corp.com. Please
include your resume and personal github.

Visit us at [http://morse-corp.com/#jobs](http://morse-corp.com/#jobs) to
learn more.

------
chinpercolate
Percolate is Hiring! | SF/NYC | Multiple Openings | On-Site, FT | Competitive
- $120K/YR - $160K/YR + Equity URL:
[https://percolate.com/careers/](https://percolate.com/careers/)

Percolate is The System of Record for Marketing. Backed by Sequoia Capital,
Lightspeed Venture Partners, and GGV, Percolate is one of the fastest growing
companies in enterprise software. Percolate’s all-in-one software platform
helps marketers plan, create, execute, and analyze their marketing efforts.
Over 800 brands including GE, Unilever, MasterCard, and IBM use Percolate to
manage their global marketing supply chains. Percolate is doing for marketing
what Salesforce did for CRM and SAP did for ERP.

Below are our top priority positions. Links included:

Sr. Front-end Engineer (SF) - Analytics
([http://grnh.se/4p6ct5](http://grnh.se/4p6ct5)) Javascript, ES5, ES6, React,
Backbone with D3 or Highcharts or Neo4J

Sr. Backend Engineer (NYC) - Creative Workflow
([http://grnh.se/u1ploj](http://grnh.se/u1ploj)) Python, Django, Kafka,
ElasticSearch

Sr. Front-end Engineer (NYC) - Team Creative
([http://grnh.se/at2ph8](http://grnh.se/at2ph8)) Javascript, ES5, ES6, React,
Backbone

Sr. QA Engineer (NY/SF) - ([http://grnh.se/jx07pa](http://grnh.se/jx07pa))
Python, PyTest, Mocha/Chai, KarmaJS, NoSQL, Unit Tests, more…

Sr. DevOps Engineer (NYC) - ([http://grnh.se/xbmvf2](http://grnh.se/xbmvf2))
GNU/Linux, Ubuntu, CF Engine, Circle CI, Chef, Puppet, Python, Vagrant,
SQL/NoSQL

Sr. Product Manager Analytics (SF) -
([http://grnh.se/te8617](http://grnh.se/te8617)) Quantitative and Analytic
skills, 3+ Years Product Management, Reporting/Dashboarding Products.

~~~
yolesaber
I interviewed at Percolate a few months ago and it was a really disorganized
and offputting process. I had to wait in the lobby for 10 mins (I showed up on
time) while people ran around and tried to figure things out and then they
directed me to another floor where I had to wait another 10 minutes. And then
the interview was conducted in an incredibly loud and distracting open office,
not in a private room or anything like that. I was constantly interrupted by
people trying to talk to the interviewer - I guess they didn't realize it was
an interview? - and he wanted me to code stuff out on pieces of scrap paper
(like actually torn paper from a notebook) and pen.

Hopefully this has been remedied but it was honestly a very negative process.

~~~
chinpercolate
Thanks for your feedback. I appreciate it and it's feedback like this that has
led to many positive changes at Percolate. If I pin-pointed your interview
activity accurately, you might have interviewed in June/July of last year
when, admittedly, things were in flux. I joined in late August of 2015, and
I've been part of enhancing the candidate experience for all of our candidates
and the candidates who make it through our rigorous interviews are delighted
by the experience and practically always end up choosing Percolate. This is an
issue we have taken very seriously, and it is continuously improved upon at
Percolate.

~~~
yolesaber
It's great to hear that. I have no qualms whatsoever with Percolate and those
who I know work there highly recommended it so I was a bit surprised at how
the interview went. But thanks for taking the time to respond to me, it's
really nice to know that the process is being improved upon!

~~~
noahbrier
Just to reiterate what Chin said: Really sorry about that experience and I
believe we've done quite a bit to remedy it. Thanks for the comment.

------
jsanc
Network Polygraph ([https://polygraph.io](https://polygraph.io)) | Barcelona,
Spain | Full time, onsite

* Backend developer - kylin, druid, hadoop, kafka - 25K€ to 50K€ - stock options

* Frontend developer - emberjs, react, d3 - 25K€ to 50K€ - stock options

(Also looking for: CMO, sales assistant - do contact us for more info.)

30 min remote interview > quick remote programming test > in-depth remote
interview > on-site interview / pair programming > offer

Network Polygraph is a cloud-based network visibility service (in more
technical terms, a SaaS NetFlow collector) that can be deployed in minutes by
our customers. Among our most well-known customers are DigitalOcean, North-
American ISP Transtelco, and Spanish research and education network RedIRIS.

We recently raised 1M€ and are looking to expand our team of 4 to 9 in the
short term.

Your mission will be to redesign our software architecture & platform into one
that is more extensible, scalable to massive traffic volumes, and that offers
a better UX.

Contact us at careers@polygraph.io

~~~
pc86
> _25K€ to 50K€_

My European friends: is this market rate for development positions in Spain?

Edit to add conversion: 50K€ = 57-58K USD

~~~
okjake
Unfortunately yes

------
rubiquity
MotionMD | REMOTE (US) | Full-time or Contract

MotionMD is a web application used by Physicians in Orthopedics clinics across
the country. We help automate the boring parts of running a clinic so that
Physicians and their staff can spend more time focusing on treating the
Patient. This software solves a real need and our users (we're already in a
couple hundred clinics) love it!

* Owned by a very profitable, stable, leading orthopedics company (DJO Global)

* Ruby on Rails web app used by Physicians and their staff inside clinics

* Remote all across the US (we have people in Oregon, Texas, Colorado, and Florida)

* Company HQ is in San Diego, California right off of Hop Highway (if you like beer!)

* Tooling written in Elixir and have future projects that Elixir will also be a good use case for, though you shouldn't only be interested because of Elixir

We're looking for help in the following areas:

* Ruby on Rails web development

* UX Design

* Project Management

Bonus points if you're interested in Ruby/Rails and Front-End development,
DevOps (we have big AWS plans!), Swift, or Elixir.

If you're interested, please email me at richard@rubiquity.com

------
lr
Weill Cornell Medicine (Cornell University's Medical College) | New York City
(NYC) | Full-time | Onsite but Remote is possible, too

We are looking for a Ruby on Rails developer to help us build our next
generation Identity and Access Management stack. (You must be willing to
develop on JRuby and deploy on the JVM.) You will work on applications for:

    
    
      * Credential Management
      * Duo MFA Device Mangement
      * Authentication Service UI (this is actually in PHP)
      * Account and Group Management
      * General User Lifecycle Management
    

Our stack includes (but is not limited to):

    
    
      * JRuby (because we need to use some Java libraries)
      * Rails
      * Ansible and Salt
      * Git and GitHub
      * Splunk (Splunk, and more Splunk)
      * RHEL
      * LDAP (with both LDAP and REST interfaces)
      * Active Directory
      * And more
    

You will be an integral part of the team, and will ship code on a regular
basis (while most of the organization does ITIL, we don't), as we have been
tasked with delivering a lot in a relatively short period of time.

And might as well mention this here, as it reads in the official job posting:
"Visa sponsorship is not available for this position."

Apply Here:
[https://cornellu.taleo.net/careersection/2000/jobdetail.ftl?...](https://cornellu.taleo.net/careersection/2000/jobdetail.ftl?job=31597)

~~~
isuckatcoding
Dead link.

------
wesley_neumob
Neumob | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME

What: We make mobile apps faster and more reliable. B2B SaSS providing
infrastructure for a global presence and custom purpose-built protocol focused
on reducing mobile latency, packet loss, and more.

Who: Executive team has been in the web CDN industry for 10+ years and we're
an Accel company backed by top investors
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/neumob](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/neumob)

Engineering Roles: 150 - 180K, 0.0 - 1.0% Android and iOS SDK
[http://bit.ly/24jtEnz](http://bit.ly/24jtEnz) Protocol
[http://bit.ly/1TGkbyb](http://bit.ly/1TGkbyb) Proxy
[http://bit.ly/1VHesvF](http://bit.ly/1VHesvF) All roles:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neumob](https://jobs.lever.co/neumob)

We're a young and ambitious company planning to change the way mobile apps
communicate. We have great perks, reasonable hours, and hard problems to
solve. Please feel email me wesley(at)neumob.com for more information! If
interested please submit an application through the above lever link.

------
cody_at_cat
Catalyst Repository Systems | Denver, CO | Onsite or Remote | Full-time |
Software Engineer Backend - XQuery, JS | $100,000-$130,000

You will develop, test, debug and document technical software solutions using
MarkLogic, Redis, and Elasticsearch. Your languages include XQuery, XSLT,
Python, and JavaScript. You will lead and participate in code reviews. You
will be interacting with others to deliver projects on time. You will need to
communicate effectively with business managers, product managers, system
engineers, junior developers, senior developers, and UI developers. You will
interact with many stakeholders reporting on status, milestones, and road
blocks. You will be working on code for our production platform and must be
able to react quickly if errors are uncovered. Additional items left to the
discretion of manager.

Catalyst is in the legal service industry. There is plenty of work. We have
stiff competition and increasing prices pressures. We have a mixture of
monthly recurring revenue and one time revenue tied to our service efforts.

Catalyst is an 11 year old company. There are roughly 150 employees. The dress
environment is casual. The office plan is open. The work volume is fairly
constant. Communication is biased towards electronic - Slack, email, IM,
documentation. Catalyst is not a lifestyle company. We expect hard work, we
expect you to pitch in, we expect there may be some mishaps.

Please no agents. You must be a US Citizen. Our preference is to have you work
at our Colorado headquarters. Exceptionally qualified candidates may be
considered outside of Colorado. Contact: b@catapps.com

~~~
dkvasnicka
XQuery jobs are fairly rare these days... if you ever decide to hire people in
Europe I may chime in ;)

~~~
Mikhail_Edoshin
About a half XSLT jobs on Upwork seems to be from students trying to get their
assignments done :) Which is pretty sad, I think.

------
Torn
Skyscanner | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh, Budapest, Sofia | ONSITE, VISA |
full-time senior hires

We're one of the biggest travel metasearch products in the world by traffic...
and we want to 10x that :)

Hiring at a senior level in lots of key disciplines: backend with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science, full stack and
frontend, designers, product, iOS & Android. We are growing in all of our
European offices - London and Barcelona being the two newest. In short, if
you've got a solid track record in one or more of these areas, know what good
practices look like, and have the drive to make things better, we're
interested.

We're looking for people interested in working on large-scale challenges and
building new products. We have an incredible amount of historical data and a
unique position in the market. What should the future look like? How do we
best use our data, our scale and new technologies to our advantage as we grow?
We're particularly interested in data-driven personalization and
recommendation, exploring new travel products and experiences, as well as
developer enablement and tooling.

We're one of the very few unicorn companies HQ'd in Europe who are profitable
- and have been so for the past 7 years. Recently we've had the director of
Amazon S3, Bryan Dove join us as our VP engineering. In London you would be
working closely with him alongside some very experienced industry figures in a
pretty cool and central location.

You can apply at
[http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/) \- or ping
me an email at alex (.) treppass [at] skyscanner.net for a referral. Happy to
answer questions or pass you to someone who can.

On a personal note, I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability.
Engineers have a LOT of room to make decisions and move fast, and the
encouragement to make things better. It's an exciting place to be.

~~~
Torn
Small amendment - we're also hiring in Glasgow, for anyone looking for tech
jobs in Scotland.

~~~
ginger_beer_m
What's the position in glasgow for? Anything ML related?

~~~
Torn
I can ask - send me your cv and the sort of roles you're looking for, and I'll
send it to the right people to answer

------
jmeth
Solute | Senior Engineer | San Diego, CA (ONSITE) | Full-Time

Description: Solute is looking for senior engineers to help us architect and
build cutting edge advances in technology to solve our customer's real-world
challenges. We seek out people who are inspired and passionate about problem
solving rather than trying to pigeon hole someone into a specific role. Check
out our listings at the link below and if you feel like you have valuable
skill sets that don't fall in to an existing opening then email me:
metheney.josh[at]solute.us

Company: Solute is an organization of world class technologists that builds
cutting edge technology in Cyber Security, Data Analytics, Cloud Computing,
Mobility, Advanced Networking, and Hyper Converged Computing. We foster an
open, innovative work environment and collaborate daily on building the latest
and greatest technology solutions on the planet.
[http://solute.us/adv_concepts/](http://solute.us/adv_concepts/)

Interview Process: 1 phone screen (20-30 min) + 1 technical phone interview (1
- 2 hrs) + 1 on site interview (half day)

Salary: $100k - $130k depending on qualifications

Full Listings: [https://solute.workable.com/](https://solute.workable.com/)

------
cek
Amazon Alexa Smart Home team - www.amazon.com/echo - Seattle - Full time -
Onsite - All disciplines.

Alexa is the Amazon cloud service that powers Echo, the groundbreaking new
Amazon device designed around your voice. We believe voice is the most natural
user interface for interacting with the home and is fundamental to enabling
the dream of the smart, connected home.

I have open positions for software development managers, principal engineers,
software development engineers, product managers, interactive designers,
etc...

For example here's the principal engineer job posting:
[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/372885](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/372885)

Here's a Product Manager role:
[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/375955](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/375955)

Here's a SDM role:
[http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/370881](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/370881)

You can find more roles by searching for "connected home" on the Amazon jobs
site:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/search?base_query=%22Alexa+Smart+...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/search?base_query=%22Alexa+Smart+Home%22&offset=0&cache)

These positions all report up through me, so if you are interested and have
the right experience or background apply online or email your resume to
kindelc (at) amazon.com and I will pass it on to the right folks.

------
paulsmith
Ad Hoc | REMOTE (U.S.-only) | Full-time |
[https://adhocteam.us/](https://adhocteam.us/)

Ad Hoc is hiring developers, designers, & project managers to help people get
health insurance, help veterans get the benefits they're entitled to, & help
government deliver these services to people.

We're a small software company that came out of the HealthCare.gov rescue. We
bring modern software engineering & design practices to government, to design,
build, & operate consumer-focused services that are fast, scalable, efficient,
and usable.

We're inviting applicants with diverse backgrounds to join & lead our team.

* Write Go (golang) code & PostgreSQL queries for HealthCare.gov

* Write JavaScript/Angular & Rails code for other projects

Hiring process:

* Complete our code challenges: [https://github.com/adhocteam/adhoc_homework/](https://github.com/adhocteam/adhoc_homework/)

* Get in touch at jobs@adhocteam.us

* We'll review (anonymized) & schedule a quick chat

* If things seem like a good fit, a more in-depth technical interview with one of our developers

* If all goes well, welcome to the team!

Be part of the rebel alliance, which includes USDS and 18F and companies like
Ad Hoc, that's reforming government IT.

------
squarelegs
Digital Animal | ONSITE (Birmingham, UK) | Software Developer

What: Node, Go, Postgres, and a good knowledge of bash and/or zsh is always
useful.

About us: Digital Animal is a startup with a dozen employees, with offices in
Birmingham and London. This posting is for the Birmingham office. Digital
animal help companies encourage genuine recommendation from their customers,
we do this through being integrated into their site and then performing
quantitative analysis on that data. We work with a number of companies from
retail, travel, insurance and financial services, including Deliveroo, Hertz,
Odeon and AXA.

Me: I am the latest member of the DA dev team, and have now been with the
company for 6 months. It's a close knit team where new ideas are always taken
seriously, as a small example: some things I've suggested are now integral
parts of our automated test framework. If you're in the Birmingham area, or
are willing to relocate, I'd recommend checking us out.

Salary: Between £35k and £50k, depending on experience

Full listing: [http://digitalanimal.com/software-
developer/?AT=4c0dea](http://digitalanimal.com/software-developer/?AT=4c0dea)

------
aui-hn
Amazon | AmazonUI (AUI) | Seattle; San Francisco | Onsite | Full-Time

AUI is the Front-end platform being adopted on Amazon.com. We are modernizing
the company's front end code base, while diving deep on latency, performance,
API design, user experience, and cross browser/device compatibility.
Basically, we need people who can build libraries, not just use them.

Our team is incredibly customer-centric. For any given situation, we have to
make the right choice on behalf of the folks using our platform -- and we have
to do it at scale. That may sound cliche, but within the next hour AUI will be
used to generate tens of millions of page views. And that's just in the US.
Worldwide, we're used on more than 95% of requests across all device
categories.

It's a lot of responsibility, but also a lot of opportunity. For example, we
can run experiments that change almost every page on Amazon.com. We can also
impact the page load time for the entire site. We use these tools (but don't
expect you to know all of them): HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Ruby, Java, Perl, Git

If you're interested in engineering or technical program manager roles, drop
us an email: aui-hn (@) amazon (.) com

------
marieburns
LOCATIONS: Boston, San Francisco, US Remote

Drum roll...Datawire.io is on unstoppable mission to help development
organizations scale through microservices. Our team is innovative,
intellectually curious, and dedicated to building infrastructure and tools to
empower developers and engineering organizations to scale faster than ever.
We're building on state-of-the-art infrastructure such as Kafka, Spinnaker,
and Docker AND working to enhance these technologies, making them more
accessible. We're hiring in Boston, San Francisco, New York & US remote for
all positions listed:
[https://www.datawire.io/careers/](https://www.datawire.io/careers/) \-
guaranteed challenge (we promise!)

OPEN POSITIONS: Principle Software Engineer, Senior Web UI Engineer, and
Principle Cloud Architect | 80-150K

HOT OFF THE PRESS: [http://www.infoq.com/news/2016/04/datawire-
connect](http://www.infoq.com/news/2016/04/datawire-connect)

INTERVIEW PROCESS: Phone Call, VP of Eng Call, In-person with team (Hangouts
if remote), final step, offer. Pretty simple.

~~~
Cymen
Is only the Principle Cloud Architect remote or are all of the positions
potentially remote?

~~~
marieburns
All of them are, essentially. Same email. :) Talk soon!

------
lpgauth
Positions:

    
    
        Analytics Developer (Hadoop, Spark, Cassandra, Vertica) - Montreal (ONSITE)
        Backend Developer (Erlang, C, C++) - Montreal (ONSITE)
        Production Data Engineer/Specialist (Hadoop, Spark, Cassandra, Vertica) - Montreal (ONSITE, REMOTE)
        Production Scaling Engineer/Specialist (DevOps) - Montreal (ONSITE, REMOTE)
        Rails Application Developer (Ruby, Knockout.js, PostgreSQL) - Montreal (ONSITE)
    

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see
[http://adgear.com/company/careers/](http://adgear.com/company/careers/)

Please make sure to CC lp at adgear.com with your email to jobs at adgear.com
so we know you're from HN :)

------
constexpr
I'm the cofounder of Figma (www.figma.com), a startup in San Francisco
building a browser-based collaborative design tool to improve the way
designers and engineers work together. We're a small team of 14, and we're
looking for talented designers and engineers (www.figma.com/careers) who are
interested in tackling challenges in the creative tools space.

Example challenges: annotation system on top of documents for feedback, 2D
boolean operations on paths, speed up zooming in the app using a tile
quadtree, UI testing framework that simulates user actions, real-time events
and data pushing across the site, zero-downtime deployments, search API for
filtering user files.

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, Node, CoffeeScript, JavaScript, WebGL, Ruby,
Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
shiftb
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Sr
iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores including Whole Foods, Safeway, Costco, Mariano's and many
more, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is nothing short of magical. At Instacart we aim to give our
customers back their invaluable time so they can spend it doing the things
they love with the people they love. Every minute counts.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Languages:

    
    
      • Ruby (and Rails)
    
      • CoffeeScript
    
      • React.js
    

Data Stores:

    
    
      • PostgreSQL (primary datastore)
    
      • Elasticsearch for search
    
      • Memcache / Redis
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
    
      • http://tech.instacart.com
    
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

~~~
gtzaz
Are you hiring interns for Summer 2016?

------
mmatey
Yewno | Redwood City, CA | DevOps, Big Data and Data Scientists | ONSITE | H1B
Transfers OK

Enhancing human understanding.

At Yewno we are building the next generation knowledge engine. We leverage
leading edge computational semantics, graph theory and machine learning to
tackle the information overload problem. Our solution helps people understand
the world. We're a small team of hands-on entrepreneurs with multi-million
dollars exits under our belts.

Yewno's venture funded and our product is in private beta with leading
companies. We are looking for team members who get things done, not like
talking about getting things done. We invest in technologies that help us
deliver great services and experiences, not just because they’re cool and new
or because we feel comfortable in them.

We are looking for mid to senior level engineers for multiple roles including
devOps, big data (spark), API platform and machine learning. If you are
interested in learning more, ping me at: matt [at] yewno.com.

------
choxi
Bloc ([https://bloc.io/](https://bloc.io/))

Position: Mentor (Full-Time, Part-Time)

Location: Remote

Application:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bloc/94dc0b93-6c9a-44d4-b013-39b584d38...](https://jobs.lever.co/bloc/94dc0b93-6c9a-44d4-b013-39b584d38f2d)

Bloc is a mentor-led online bootcamp for aspiring developers. Our structured
programs combine 1-on-1 mentorship and original, industry-vetted curriculum
for a more accessible and effective alternative to offline schools and
bootcamps. Our mentors are experienced developers and designers with a passion
for sharing their craft. They believe in the apprenticeship model of
education: learning by building under the guidance of an experienced
professional. As a mentor, you'll lead your students through the program and
train them for a junior developer role using our platform and curriculum for
support.

~~~
zimmed
I was very excited to read through this job description (at first). I have
become very jaded with the software industry and its pattern of incestuous
development (i.e., technology for technology for technology). Teaching,
however, is something I've always had a passion for, though never pursued. In
my college days, I was always hanging around the computer labs helping people
understand course material, both because I enjoyed helping others learn, and I
realized that the more I taught, the more I understood the material myself.

Unfortunately, while I'm an experienced full-stack JavaScript engineer
(primarily working in the MEAN stack), I have no experience with Rails, nor am
I a graphic designer with extensive Photoshop knowledge. So, here I am, in
between the UI/UX and Fullstack Mentor positions -- AKA Bummersville.

Either way, the non-traditional education provided by Bloc looks fantastic,
and ultimately, I'm very happy to see these programs becoming more popular,
even if there's no place for me to be apart of it.

------
ksaun
Nexon | El Segundo, CA | Technical Lead/Lead Programmer | ONSITE | (VISA
possible)

Nexon is creating a new PC game development incubator at its Nexon America
office in southern California. A small team (6-10) will conceive and prototype
a game concept, eventually growing to a production team of 20-30 developers.
(Nexon is currently best known for F2P mobile games, but that is not the focus
of this incubator team.)

My name's Kevin Saunders and I'm leading this new initiative at Nexon. (Games
I've worked on in the past include Shattered Galaxy (MMORTS), Command &
Conquer Generals: Zero Hour, Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic 2,
Neverwinter Nights 2: Mask of the Betrayer, and Torment: Tides of Numenera.) I
am currently seeking candidates to form the core of this new studio within
Nexon. This is an opportunity to work in a small team environment and help
establish a new product and a team culture, but with the support of an
established corporation.

We will begin from an existing engine, such as Unity or Unreal. You will be
a/the key technical voice within this team.

Depending upon your interests, you will be either a senior engineer/architect
for the prototype (and later the game) or a lead programmer who grows and
mentors a small team of engineers. (In this latter case, you'll still be
writing code, at least during the prototyping phase.)

5+ years of programming experience, please. Previous professional game
development experience NOT required, but please have significant experience
with one or more game engines. (I have had some great experiences working with
programmers who wanted to transition from other industries, but in these cases
game development was at least a hobby.) I'm looking for the right
person/people more than I'm looking for a specific skill profile.

Salary: $120+K Comprehensive benefits package, including unlimited vacation
time

Casual inquiries are OK. Let us know what you're interests are and what you've
been working on. We are a small group within Nexon and so our interview
practices are still evolving, but coding tests are not part of our process.

If you may be interested, please contact Aaron Morrison (amorrison@nexon.net).
Thanks!

~~~
Schwolop
This sounds like a pretty cool opportunity for someone looking to migrate into
gamedev from another flavour of software engineering. Given that most paths
into gamedev seem to require working for terrible pay and several years of
forced crunch as a junior, this sounds like a way to jump that queue if you've
already proved your programming chops elsewhere.

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Visa

Wealthfront takes the guesswork out of sound, long-term investing through
effortless automation. We efficiently build and deliver products which pave
the way for a new generation of investors to achieve their financial goals.
With their trust, we believe we can and will change this industry. Find out
how our engineering team contributes to our mission at
[http://eng.wealthfront.com](http://eng.wealthfront.com)

We are hiring across the board, but are specifically looking for DevOps, Full-
stack and Backend engineers. Feel free to check out our complete list of open
jobs at
[https://www.wealthfront.com/careers](https://www.wealthfront.com/careers)

If you're interested in applying, please reach out to monica [at] wealthfront
[dot] com.

------
neiljohnson
Lyst | London, UK | ONSITE

When we started Lyst, the fashion world felt to us like the most broken thing
online. So we thought we'd try and fix it.

Hiring process: On application an initial phone call, then a take home task.
No deadline, any language you like, tested internally to be achievable in 1-2
hours, dare I say it 'fun'. Then a technically focused call followed by a
single onsite interview over an afternoon, covering fit (as a first class
citizen), coding and technical common sense.

Lyst is a VC backed fashion e-commerce service. Lyst has grown over 300% every
year since launch in 2011 and has raised over $60M from top-tier investors

At the heart of Lyst is a data aggregator that lists millions of products from
hundreds of designers, brands and retail partners. A scraping architecture
that makes more than 4 million calls a day, we automatically add, de-duplicate
and moderate 1000s of new products to the site every week. On top of this
data, we build systems that help people discover, follow and buy from their
favourite fashion brands.

Lyst is principally a python shop, but really we just want to hire great
engineers regardless of language background. Our tech blog is a good place to
learn more about the sort of problems we work on
[http://developers.lyst.com/](http://developers.lyst.com/)

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Lyst/91238144-senior-
softwar...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Lyst/91238144-senior-software-
engineer) [https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Lyst/87473116-software-
engin...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Lyst/87473116-software-engineer)

Either apply via
[https://www.lyst.co.uk/careers/](https://www.lyst.co.uk/careers/) or get in
touch personally if you'd like to chat first - my mail is in my profile.

------
ryguytilidie
Opendoor - www.opendoor.com - San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs)

At Opendoor we're changing the way homes are bought and sold. Moving is one of
life’s most stressful events. We empower people with a simpler, more
thoughtful approach to buying or selling their home. We have an amazing team
of talented and passionate engineers and data scientists.

We are looking for data scientists, front-end engineers, and generalist
software engineers to help us change the real estate industry.

Technologies we work with: Angular, Rails, PostGIS, Python, AWS, Webpack,
Phoenix (Elixir), GoLang, Docker. Help us reinvent life’s largest and most
important transaction. Please email directly at: ryan.jordan@opendoor.com

------
hungryblank
Contentful | [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) |
Berlin, Germany | full time | (VISA)

Contentful is a content management platform for web applications, mobile apps
and connected devices. It allows you to create, edit & manage content in the
cloud and publish it anywhere via API.

Join a rapidly growing developer-centric company with lots of amazing
international customers. We count people like Adam Wiggins (Heroku) and
Francesco Cesarini (Erlang Solutions) as our advisors.

We are hiring for the following full time positions:

1\. Engineering Manager -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/213966](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/213966)

2\. Senior Rails/Ruby Developer -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/193878](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/193878)

3\. Javascript Ecosystem Developer -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/242059](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/242059)

4\. Senior JavaScript Backend Developer - Come and work on the core of our
systems (significant professional experience in server side JavaScript
required). Apply by email at sjs+tech-jobs AT contentful.com

------
robg
What are the effects of stress on health, productivity, and happiness?

Neumitra - digital medicine into daily life - Boston, MA

We're hiring data-driven engineers including:

\- Embedded developers for real-time biofeedback and data packets

\- Mobile developers for hooks into apps for stress management

\- Front-end developers to show how stress impact large groups

\- Data scientists for extracting insights from data streams

\- QA including device, mobile, and platform applications

Our stack runs from sensors to servers. We use machine learning and
statistical learning techniques to build personalized and population health
technologies for daily life demands. Software becomes medicine.

We're also hiring mechanical and research engineers who love to iterate on
technologies based on user interactions. We appreciate experiences and
enthusiasm for building unique tools that have a meaningful impact. Our
mission is to solve global questions of health, productivity, and happiness.

[http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-
wil...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-wil..).
[http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222](http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222)

Please send a note listing your interests and efforts to hello@neumitra.com.

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK) | VISA

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, who just moved to a new office in St. Katharine Docks. (Next to
Tower Bridge!)

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

We are looking for:

* Infrastructure Engineers (think midway between SRE and devops)

* Software Engineers

* Frontend engineers, desktop and mobile (React experience is a bonus)

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at
[https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/](https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

P.S. We trust our employees to be responsible in all things. In that vein, you
also get to set your own salary.

------
AlphaSights
AlphaSights | London, New York, Remote | Full Stack Software Engineers | Full
Time | engineering.alphasights.com

AlphaSights connections decision-makers at the world’s top private equity
firms, hedge funds, strategy consultancies and corporations with industry
practitioners who possess highly specific business knowledge.

In a business that recognizes usable software is critical to success, our
Software Engineering Team builds innovative and intuitive products that
supercharge our employees in their everyday work. We practice test driven
development, continuous integration & deployment, and pair programming. We
constantly improve our processes and workflows to ensure we maximize
efficiency, quality, and developer happiness. Constant learning and self
improvement is fundamental to our team’s culture.

We use a modern stack: Ruby, Ember, React, Elixir and Postgres. For more
information about our team, how we build, our projects, our tech stack, and
our benefits, visit engineering.alphasights.com.

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers at all experience levels.
All job vacancies are at
[https://engineering.alphasights.com/#positions](https://engineering.alphasights.com/#positions).

------
deathflute
Quantitative trading, hedge fund, New York, NY, ONSITE

I run a systematic quant trading group that trades globally. We are research
driven and are working on solving tough problems at the intersection of math,
statistics, and computer science. We believe that the combination of a
rigorous scientific approach with solid engineering can expose inefficiencies
in the markets.

We are looking for engineers/data scientists who have experience building
mission critical distributed systems or large scale data pipelines.

Please get in touch (hiring.quant.trading AT gmail) if any of these things are
applicable to you:

* You understand or have worked with applied math or computer science at an advanced level

* You have serious engineering chops and have built large scale high performance systems

* You are fluent in one or more of (c, java, golang, rust) and (python, q)

* You enjoy working in small groups in a fast paced environment

* You have experience building order management and execution systems for trading

* You enjoy working with data

We value the following personality traits:

* Intellectual curiosity

* Good work ethic

* Self-motivation

This is an exceptional opportunity for the right person. There is tremendous
potential for both growth and comp, but it is not going to be a smooth ride.
Our goal is to build something exceptional and the right person is used to not
making choices that are “easy” or “default”.

~~~
osullivj
Are you really building production code in Rust?

------
akhudek
Toronto, Canada | Kira Inc | REMOTE ok in US/CAN | Clojure/ClojureScript Web
Developer

Kira Inc. is a Toronto-based startup using machine learning to automate legal
work. We’re looking for a developer to work on our Clojure and ClojureScript
web application. Our stack includes reactive single-page web client code and a
distributed backend to handle internal computations.

Our team is small, pragmatic, and inquisitive; we love learning new
technologies and balance adoption with good analysis. To us, agile is a verb,
not a noun, we adopt what works for us rather than strictly following a
particular methodology. We prefer to hire near our downtown Toronto office,
but also welcome remote work in a time zone within North America.

Things you could work on:

* Client-side UI code.

* Server-side REST routes.

* Platform and core APIs.

* Document and report generation.

* Distributed processing architecture.

* Scaling and performance optimizations.

You should have knowledge of some of these. Most of all we look for those
interested in learning.

Please send us:

* cover letter — tell us why you’re interested and give us a reason to get excited to hire you,

* resume/linkedin profile,

* link to github projects or other work samples.

Email your resume to kirasystems@applications.recruiterbox.com with "Web
Developer" in the subject line or apply online at
[https://kirasystems.com/careers](https://kirasystems.com/careers).

------
sharethisTA
Palo Alto, CA | ShareThis | ONSITE Full-Time | H1B Transfers OK Multiple open
positions: Senior & Principal Software Engineer (Full Stack: Meteor, PHP,
JavaScript, BigQuery) Senior Software Engineer (Data: Cassandra, Big Query,
Kafka, Golang)

We're hiring engineers who want to: \- Work on a tech stack that includes:
Kafka, Google BigQuery, Meteor, Docker, and Kubernetes. \- Sift through TB's
of social sharing data to provide real time insights and intelligence. \- Work
in a truly agile and lean startup environment. \- Be inspired by talking to
our customers, a/b testing, surveys, and hackathons.

Get a behind the scenes look at our: Engineering Culture:
[http://www.sharethis.com/engineering.html](http://www.sharethis.com/engineering.html)
Day to Day Life: [http://talent.sharethis.com](http://talent.sharethis.com)
Hackathons:
[https://player.vimeo.com/video/146034661](https://player.vimeo.com/video/146034661)

We're backed by prominent VC firms like DFJ, Blue Chip, T-Venture - who've
also funded companies like Tesla, Twitter, Skype and Box.

Most people know us for our social sharing widget which powers sharing for
over 3MM sites and apps across the web - and generates a billion social events
per day ( > 1.5TB of data). But what makes ShareThis a fun and challenging
place to work is how we use that data to power a suite of real-time data and
media products for our partners and advertisers.

If you want to know more or apply to any position, email me directly at
mosquera@sharethis.com with Hacker News in the subject name.

------
tmostak
MapD | San Francisco (city) | Backend Developer (ONSITE)

MapD ([http://www.mapd.com](http://www.mapd.com)) is a Google
Ventures/Nvidia/Verizon Ventures/Vanedge backed Series A startup that builds a
lightning-fast GPU-accelerated database and visual analytics platform that
takes advantage of the massive parallelism and high memory bandwidth of GPUs.
We can literally run queries orders of magnitude faster than other systems and
since the results are on the GPUs, we can easily visualize the result sets
with the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our Tweetmap demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap)) for
an idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a
major plus.

We’re a growing Series A company (22 people) with deep knowledge of databases
and GPU Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive ($115K-$170K /
0.2+%).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

------
yousifa
AquaCloud | Bay Area (San Mateo), CA |
[https://www.AquaCloud.com](https://www.AquaCloud.com) | Full-Time | ONSITE

AquaCloud helps municipalities and water districts protect the world’s most
valuable asset: water.

\- Full Stack Engineer | $80 - $110K | 0.1% - 1.0% |
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquacloud.com/061a53e9-dc2d-404d-8027-...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquacloud.com/061a53e9-dc2d-404d-8027-25363972d419)

\- Lead Full Stack Engineer | $100K - $130K | 0.1% - 1.0% |
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquacloud.com/d54e1c46-96ca-4fbd-83f1-...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquacloud.com/d54e1c46-96ca-4fbd-83f1-4eefcdfeb27f)

\- Account Executive | $120k - $150k OTE | 0.1% - 1.0% |
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquacloud.com/64d2c0f8-3794-4c39-ab7b-...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquacloud.com/64d2c0f8-3794-4c39-ab7b-6689082464d5)

\- Lead Account Executive | $130k - $160k OTE | 0.1% - 1.0% |
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquacloud.com/ed749972-fc76-4a49-9702-...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquacloud.com/ed749972-fc76-4a49-9702-0aacee1132c7)

Perks: Unlimited Philz, No set vacation policy, Medical/Dental/Vision

Tech Stack: Python / Django / Angular2 / Celery / Redis / MySQL / PostgreSQL /
AWS / Docker

Our office is located in the heart of beautiful downtown San Mateo!

To apply, go to respective job posting or email me at hiring@aquacloud.com

------
vtuulos
AdRoll - San Francisco

If you like languages such as Python, JS, C, D, Lua, Erlang, AWS, and/or
petabytes of data, this is your dream job.

AdRoll is one of the fastest growing adtech companies, already producing
$100M+ in revenue with a small engineering team.

To give an idea how we work, recently we launched a new product on top of a
novel data processing pipeline on AWS using Docker, read more about it here:

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data/2015/09/22/data-
pipelines-d...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data/2015/09/22/data-pipelines-
docker.html)

and more about our approach to data science, see here

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data-
science/2015/08/25/factoriz...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data-
science/2015/08/25/factorization-machines.html)

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/rtb/2016/04/29/collider.html](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/rtb/2016/04/29/collider.html)

I'm happy to tell you more by email (ville@adroll.com) or over coffee in SF.

------
TChiring
TrueCar | Santa Monica, CA - San Francisco, CA - Austin, TX | Full Time

TrueCar is hiring DevOps / Site Reliability Engineers, Security Engineers,
Rails, Data Engineers, Technical Product Managers, Data Analysts, Data
Scientists and more in Santa Monica, San Francisco, and Austin. We acquired
the talent of quite a few Carwoo (YCS09) alums a little over a year ago. We've
been around for 10 years and went public 1 year ago. The company has big plans
for the coming years and is looking for good developers to help us grow.

See [http://careers.true.com](http://careers.true.com) for the full scoop.

* We prefer you work with us in-person in Santa Monica, San Francisco, or Austin. We'll handle most visa situations.

* Benefits are exceptional: health premiums are 100% paid for (not only for you, but your whole family), we match your 401k (up to 3% of your contributions), and give stock options. We also pay for your gym membership (up to $50/month) and have catered lunches every Wednesday.

* Our Santa Monica HQ is right by the beach and Third Street Promenade, so expect fresh air and plenty of food options. Our SF office is right off the Montgomery BART station with 360 degree views of downtown and the bay.

* A meaningful subset of some of the technologies we use: Ruby on Rails, React, AWS, React, Flask, Redis, MySQL, Hadoop, and Elasticsearch (the whole ELK stack).

* VISAS are handled and REMOTE options are available under the right circumstances.

Send an email to me (Brett) (bemma AT truecar.com) with your resume and/or
GitHub profile. Even if you're not applying but just have questions, drop me a
line

------
ukd1
Rainforest QA | INTERATIONAL / US REMOTE | anywhere / SF | full-time |
[https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs](https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs)

Rainforest provides QA-as-a-service to customers from startups through to
large Enterprises. QA for continuous delivery. We're YC S12 and growing fast
and always working on interesting things; from ops-y type things (kvm /
proxies / etc) through to javascript (react) / design / iOS SDKs / etc. We're
hiring a bunch of roles - check out the current ones here
[https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs](https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs).

Russ / Co-founder / CTO p.s. we're mostly ruby (rails / grape) / js (react +
legacy backbone), a bunch of go, some python (mainly data-related) and
exploring some crystal / elixir. DB wise, postgres / redis. Queue: SQS /
QueueClassic. Team: 2 devs in SF + me, plus ~20 remote (all over the place).
Mostly running on Heroku, except the KVM stuff which is on dedicated boxes.

------
whichdan
Society of Grownups | Boston, MA | ONSITE (WFH options)

[https://www.societyofgrownups.com/careers#posting_4](https://www.societyofgrownups.com/careers#posting_4)

Sr. SWE, Web Developer, and SQA Analyst

We're trying to democratize financial literacy and change the way people talk
about money. We need passionate Javascript engineers to help us build an
accessible, robust financial education platform. We care about diversity and
inclusion, work cross-functionally, and trust each other without resorting to
micromanagement. Apply on our careers page if you'd like to talk!

Tech: ES6, Lodash, Ember CLI, Elixir + Phoenix

------
AndrewKemendo
Remote | Pair Inc ([https://www.pair3d.com](https://www.pair3d.com)) Senior
Computer Vision Engineer

Pair Inc. is the leading Augmented Reality commerce platform on mobile with
leading manufacturers and a rapidly growing user base. We are building the
infrastructure of the metaverse one customer at a time.

Ideal candidates will have strong familiarity with real-time image processing
and embedded vision algorithms. You should have a working knowledge of object
tracking, feature detection, multi-sensor fusion, structure from motion,
object detection/classification, scene understanding, visual odometry, and 3D
scene reconstruction.

Required Qualifications

    
    
        * MS/PhD in Computer Science, Mathematics, or equivalent
    
        * Strong object-oriented implementation skills (C++)
    
        * Deep experience with OpenCV
    
        * Experience applying machine learning to real-world vision problems
    

Interview Process (~1 week total):

1\. We review any applicable previous work you provide (CV/Portfolio/Github)

2\. 30 minute Phone or Skype call with team

3\. Paid work sample test specific to position

Send inquiries to: contact@pair3d.com

~~~
8note
What would be considered deep experience with OpenCV?

also, assuming you have said experience, is there a function somewhere that
lets you do a findHomography with ransac, but lets you assume there's no
perspective transformation? estimateRigidTransform seems close, but doesn't
like outliers?

~~~
AndrewKemendo
You should be comfortable enough with OpenCV that you can extend or modify it
as needed, to accommodate additional use cases that are not within it's
current functionality.

edit 2: solvePnP should give you what you need for your second question.

~~~
8note
I think I've poked around in the source enough to be able to do that --
running into failed assertions in ORB and such:P

2: Thanks! I'll give that a try!

------
mcullinan
Full Stack Developer | Canopy Innovations, Inc. | New York, NY | Onsite

Interested in solving problems with massive market potential while making a
truly positive impact?

We’re looking for a Full Stack Developer with solid Rails and/or Python
experience to help build and launch cutting-edge products that give limited
English speakers in the US access to better healthcare by enabling clinicians
to communicate instantly and accurately across different languages.

Why Canopy?

\- We're a small, tight-knit team located in the heart of NYC, working to
solve the language barrier problem in healthcare and improve the health of
millions.

\- Lots of perks! Competitive benefits, generous vacation and personal time,
competitive 401K matching, equity in a high fast-growing startup, free snacks,
coffee, tea and beer...

\- Canopy has won multiple innovation awards from the National Institutes of
Health (NIH), and is a winner of the 2014 PILOT Health Tech NYC award.

\- Our products are used across 2,500 hospitals / clinics and 35 medical
schools.

If you're interested in joining a sharp, motivated team as the 4th developer
and 8th employee -- send your info to mcullinan@canopyapps.com

------
btmerr
Seed (YC W15) - Online Banking for Small Business -
[https://seed.co](https://seed.co)

ONSITE in San Francisco or Portland, REMOTE (US)

Roles: Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, iOS Engineer, Interns

Stack: React, Golang, Swift, Docker, AWS

Process:

Phone intro, phone screen, onsite + technical interview, decision. We strive
to complete this process within 2 weeks if a candidates schedule permits.

Apply: [https://seed.co/jobs/](https://seed.co/jobs/)

Please include a cover letter and mention that you found us on HN. Also feel
free to reach out to me at brian at seed.co

What we do:

We’re taking on the challenge of modernizing small business banking. We’re
building beautiful, easy-to-use tools for banking, invoicing, expense
tracking, and more, so our members can focus on helping their businesses
thrive. Those tools also need to integrate smoothly with often-antiquated
banking systems, and be bank-level secure. It’s a huge challenge, but one we
enjoy tackling every day.

Recent press: [https://seed.co/press/](https://seed.co/press/)

~~~
bpg_92
Hey there! There is no interns section, where can we apply?

~~~
btmerr
Just send me an email at brian at seed.co. We're open to all kinds of interns
so we don't have a specific job opening listed.

------
chickerbp
Director iOS & Mac Engineering | Big Nerd Ranch | Atlanta, GA | FULL-TIME |
ONSITE Big Nerd Ranch specializes in developing native mobile and web apps for
our clients. We also teach students through our signature immersive bootcamps,
and we release books in our best-selling series of Big Nerd Ranch Guides.
We’re looking for a Director of iOS and Mac Engineering to take our stellar
team to the next level in quality, innovation, and organization. You should be
as passionate as we are about leading, learning, and performing. You will work
among the smartest, most genuine people you know. In this role, you will
thoughtfully manage engineers, improve process and practice, and collaborate
effectively with other teams like Design, Web, Training, and Sales. You will
work from our Intergalactic Headquarters in Atlanta, Georgia. View details and
apply online: [https://www.bignerdranch.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.bignerdranch.com/about-us/careers/)

------
mynameisjody
Truth Initiative | Washington DC | ONSITE

Inspiring tobacco free lives.

Sr Software Engineer - PHP (generally full stack, but light on the frontend
development)

Hiring process - Resume, 30 min phone call, Take home code exercise (2-3 hrs),
in person interview with Dev Manager, Product Owner, and developers.

This position will join a recently expanded small team (was 3, now 5) of all
senior level developers to work on the flagship cessation intervention of the
foundation. With secure internal funding, we plan to overhaul the
becomeanex.org website to make it a powerhouse in smoking cessation. We will
be replacing/upgrading every aspect of the site including cms, community
platform, web framework, design, tools, and content in order to leverage the
knowledge we've gained in performing grant funded research on the platform
over recent years.

Truth is a great place to work (we have __amazing __benefits), that does great
things.

[https://truthinitiative.applicantpool.com/jobs/69531.html](https://truthinitiative.applicantpool.com/jobs/69531.html)

------
akshaydixi
Tower Research Capital LLC | Onsite (New York, Singapore, Gurgaon/New Delhi
and London), VISA

Tower Research Capital LLC is a computerized trading firm headquartered in New
York City with major offices around the world. Successful electronic trading
firms integrate a number of disciplines into order to be successful, including
systems engineering, statistics, computer science, finance, and street smarts.
Tower Research Capital LLC has assembled a team of outstanding engineers and
traders who have built some of the fastest, most intelligent computer systems
in the world.

Tower’s high-performance infrastructure is at the heart of what we do, and our
Core Engineering team is critical to the continuing success of our business.
Software plays a critical role in every part of our business: we consider
ourselves a technology company as much as a trading company. The Core
Engineering team performs a wide variety of functions, including designing,
implementing, and optimizing our trading platform; developing systems that
provide easy access to market data and trading simulations; creating tools to
analyze data for patterns; and providing real-time trade support and risk
management.

You can check out our jobs page for the roles we are currently hiring for.

Technologies: We use C++11 to build our trading systems and much more.
Automation is mostly handled through Perl and Python scripts. But that is not
a strict requirement if you can churn out good documentation :)

You can either apply to the jobs page ([https://www.tower-research.com/open-
positions/](https://www.tower-research.com/open-positions/)) directly, or
email me at akshaydixi+tower at google's email service with your resume and a
small blurb about yourself so I can take advantage of our generous referral
programme :)

------
johnschmocker
Awake Networks - San Francisco CA -
[http://www.awakenetworks.com](http://www.awakenetworks.com)

Backed by Greylock Partners, we are building a next generation network
security and analytics platform.

Stack: Haskell, Scala, Go, React/Redux, Greenplum, Elasticsearch, Kafka/Samza

Haskell Developer - Parsing packets at line-rate, building a DSL, and
development of our service oriented architecture

Data Engineer - Data Pipeline, Query Engine, Data Modeling/Storage/Retrieval

Threat Researcher - Uncovering insights in PCAPs

UI Engineer - Complex UI Development in React/Redux

Please get in touch careers [at] awakenetworks.com

------
skyvolt
Software Engineers & Designers | Hustle | San Francisco | On-Site We build
communications software that helps mission-driven organizations build
enduring, personal relationships with their contacts, and to leverage those
relationships to achieve well-defined outcomes. Our tools are used by three
major Presidential candidates this cycle as well as large advocacy groups that
support gun control, immigration reform, and climate change activism.
[http://recode.net/2016/05/02/bernie-sanders-organizing-
app/](http://recode.net/2016/05/02/bernie-sanders-organizing-app/)

We are looking for veteran software engineers, designers and product managers
that want to make a direct positive impact on our society. If you're curious
to learn more don't hesitate to email us at jobs@hustle.life or apply via
[https://jobs.lever.co/hustle.life](https://jobs.lever.co/hustle.life)

------
akurilin
Front Row Education -- San Francisco -- ONSITE or REMOTE --
[https://www.frontrowed.com](https://www.frontrowed.com)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/156061](https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/156061)

* Dev Lead: [https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/156061](https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/156061)

Come change how 3+ million US students learn Math and Language Arts. Use data,
advanced type systems, great product design and deep pedagogy to change lives.

Super small, tight-knit team in downtown SF and remotely.

One of the world's highest traffic Haskell products, ever.

Big presence and stewardship of the Open Source community. Work with well-
known community personalities.

Use the best and simplest tools for the job, maintain the no-firefighting
culture, sleep soundly at night.

Front Row is venture funded, has a proven business model and is on the road to
profitability.

Keywords: Haskell, React.JS, Flow, Ansible, AWS, PostgreSQL

------
timols
Aconex | San Francisco, CA USA, Melbourne, Australia| Full-time | Senior
Software Engineer, Senior UI Engineer | ONSITE | $135k+

Aconex is a highly profitable project collaboration company with most of the
worlds largest construction companies as customers. We are to construction
projects what Atlassian is to software projects.

We're looking to build a team of experienced software developers to help us
bring a new product to market with a strong financial aspect. Our stack is
based on a service oriented architecture, so we have a number of different
technologies at play - Java, Go, Ruby, Python etc. To begin with, you'll be
working with Java 8 (using Dropwizard), Angular, Typescript as well as many
other tools. Love to chat stack, so if you're interested - reach out!
Technology choice is open for discussion on new services that we start.

More about us: [https://www.aconex.com](https://www.aconex.com)

If you're interested, email me at tolshansky(at )aconex( dot)com

------
hurtubia
Olark.com | Remote or Onsite | Full Time

Love your job. Come work with our engineering team at Olark. We're a small
team of 40 folks with a passion for customer support. We're growing our
engineering team and we have multiple openings: Site Reliability Engineer,
Application/Front-End Engineers and Full-Stack Engineers. Work wherever you'd
like in the US or Canada with a great team.

[https://www.olark.com/jobs](https://www.olark.com/jobs)

Software Reliability Engineer:
[https://olark.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06uuo](https://olark.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06uuo)

Front-End Engineer:
[https://olark.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06sz5](https://olark.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06sz5)

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://olark.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06sz9](https://olark.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06sz9)

------
lstamp
LiveRamp | Back​ ​End/Full​ ​Stack Developers | Full-time in San Francisco |
Competitive Tech Salary

About us: LiveRamp is the leader in data connectivity, helping the world’s
largest brands use their data to improve customer interactions on any channel
and device.​ ​We help marketers eliminate data silos and unlock greater value
from the tools they use every day.

We are steadily growing (190 current employees) with plans to double in size
over the next year. Our employees enjoy catered meals, unlimited PTO, ​an
​annual camping trip and lots of social gatherings. But the best job perk is
our awesome team - we’ve got a staff of amazing people who just happen to be
great engineers as well.

About you: Type S(tartup) personality is a must: smart, ethical, friendly,
hard-working and proactive. You’re comfortable in multiple languages,
frameworks, and environments. We are looking for full-time engineers and
aspiring managers. If you think you’d be a good fit, consider joining our
team!

We’re looking for smart and talented engineers for the following positions:

Senior Data Engineer
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/liveramp/jobs/14840?t=afx5wq#.V...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/liveramp/jobs/14840?t=afx5wq#.V...))

Senior Full Stack Engineer
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/liveramp/jobs/14843?t=f2la7b#.V...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/liveramp/jobs/14843?t=f2la7b#.V...))

Generalist Software Engineer/New Grad
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/liveramp/jobs/59087?t=jmgo1f#.V...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/liveramp/jobs/59087?t=jmgo1f#.V...))

To apply: ​Use the links above to apply directly. We will aim to get back to
you within a 24 hour window.

------
dwynings
Diffbot ([http://www.diffbot.com](http://www.diffbot.com)) | Palo Alto, CA |
ONSITE, VISA

We're an AI startup that applies machine learning, computer vision, and NLP
techniques to the problem of understanding webpages. Our APIs convert billions
of webpages automatically into structured data for the likes of DuckDuckGo,
Salesforce, Hubspot, Amazon, Bing, eBay, Adobe and others.

We recently announced our profitability(!!) and raised a $10M Series A by
Tencent Ventures and Felicis Ventures.

Looking for ML/CV/NLP specialists, data fusion / knowledge graph, and/or web-
scale crawling experts with a track record of building intelligent systems
that perform at human-level accuracy rates.

AI Researcher: [https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/ai-
researc...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/ai-researcher-
cRe988Ttar46LFiGakhP3Q)

Data Operations Product Manager:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/data-
opera...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/data-operations-
dSoQmoajyr5j0yeJe9fLhG)

Search Engineer: [https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/search-
eng...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/search-engineer-
bI2KPAUHar46DCeJe9fLhG)

Technical Account Exec:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/technical-...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/diffbot/jobs/technical-
account-executive-d9l3I0UHar46DCeJe9fLhG)

If you have any questions, feel free to email me directly: dru@diffbot.com

------
latt
AT&T | Plano, TX (Dallas, DFW, Texas) | Full-time | Onsite

My team at AT&T Big Data is looking for a Data Engineer/Software Engineer and
a Senior Data Scientist.

Apply here:

Software Engineer:
[http://connect.att.jobs/plano/it_engineering_technology/jobi...](http://connect.att.jobs/plano/it_engineering_technology/jobid10049071-professional-
big-data-software-eng-jobs)

Keywords: data wrangling, data munging, distributed computing, hadoop, pig,
hive

Senior Data Scientist:
[http://connect.att.jobs/plano/it_engineering_technology/jobi...](http://connect.att.jobs/plano/it_engineering_technology/jobid10079579-senior-
data-scientist-big-data-jobs)

Keywords: machine learning, predictive modeling, statistical analysis, R,
python, spark, scala

(Check out the other AT&T Big Data positions while you're there, other teams
are hiring and we have a great internship program.)

~~~
thansharp
I asked someone from the AT&T Atlanta office, and they said they are done
hiring.

Do you have links to any open intern positions for the Plano position?

~~~
latt
AT&T's intern program goes throughout the year, so if you've missed the cutoff
for the summer program, you can apply for fall.

[http://connect.att.jobs/plano/big-
data/jobid10001198-at%EF%B...](http://connect.att.jobs/plano/big-
data/jobid10001198-at%EF%B9%A0t-big-data-technical-intern-%E2%80%93-data-
scientist-student-intern-technical-i-big-data-jobs)

[http://connect.att.jobs/plano/big-
data/jobid9781848-at%EF%B9...](http://connect.att.jobs/plano/big-
data/jobid9781848-at%EF%B9%A0t-big-data-technical-intern-%E2%80%93-data-
engineer-student-intern-technical-i-big-data-jobs)

~~~
ClassyHacker
I applied for the intern position, got the rejection email 2 minutes later.
What are your minimum qualifications?

------
jdubie
Ladder | [https://www.ladderlife.com](https://www.ladderlife.com) | Menlo
Park, CA | Relocation | ONSITE

React, Docker, Clojure, ClojureScript, om.next, Datomic, AWS, Buck Build

Life insurance is a $130B market where 98% of policies are sold through
financial advisors and life insurance agents. Ladder is building a new type of
insurance company that is all digital and sells directly to consumers.

We are looking for talented full stack generalists that love building things
and are excited to get in on the ground floor of disrupting a huge slow moving
industry.

This is a great opportunity for someone who is excited to: \- build and
architect systems \- work with a small team of talented engineers \- work with
the latest tech \- contribute to open source
[https://github.com/ladderlife](https://github.com/ladderlife)

If this sounds like you email me at jack@ladderlife.com

------
hnatmpd
MPD Group | Manchester, UK | Full time, ONSITE

We are looking for developers who enjoy solving problems, find coding fun,
like being part of an agile team, are not afraid to try new approaches, yet
easily abandon 'false-starts', like clean code, have strongly developed common
sense, and take pride in things they build.

You would be working on Electio - our newly built and constantly evolving SaaS
fulfillment management platform (more about Electio -
[http://electiodelivers.com/](http://electiodelivers.com/)). Electio already
does some great things which won us major clients, but that's just a start.
We're excited to see what else we can make it do, how we can innovate in a
challenging market, and delight our customers.

Electio has to comply with very strict response SLAs and at the same time
handle large, 'spiky' volumes of data, therefore designing for performance,
reviewing and optimising your code would be essential.

We believe you should test your own code. We're not particular if you cover it
with meaningful tests before or after you've written it - as long as you do.

You should also be ok with deploying your own code in a controlled manner.

We use relatively new technology stack (.Net 4.6.1, C#, MVC 4.5, Nancy, SQL
Server 2014, Redis, Dapper, ELK, and Azure Service Bus).

We keep our code in BitBucket, for continuous integration we use TeamCity, we
adopted Gitflow as our branching strategy, and we manage our deployments via
Octopus. All our environments are deployed in Azure.

Our interview process is single-stage 2-2.5 hours interview, which involves a
coding task. For candidates considering a relocation, we offer an alternative,
slightly longer technical test which you can do in your own time.

If you would like to become part of our team, please drop me a quick email to
hn@mpd-group.com.

------
cosm0s
[http://hitask.com](http://hitask.com) \- project and task management Saas. |
REMOTE | Full-time and Part-time

* UX Designer - web and mobile

* Marketing manager

* Customer experience manager, Help writer, Documentation, Onboarding.

1\. Saas task and project management tool hitask.com is looking for a person
who will take lead of UX design. Redesign interaction of web application and
mobile apps - iOS, Android. Design new features and applications. Produce high
fidelity interactive prototypes. We value great UX and this will not be an
uphill battle or compromises.

Working with us you will find: \- Exposure of your work to thousands of users
\- Flexible work schedule \- Positive environment: we value and prioritize UX.

2\. We are looking for marketing manager to take over marketing strategy and
implementation

Please apply at [http://hiTask.com/contact](http://hiTask.com/contact)

~~~
jsonne
Regarding marketing. Are you open to contract/consultants?

~~~
cosm0s
Yes.

------
DominoDataLab
Domino Data Lab - San Francisco, CA

We make an enterprise software product that helps data science teams
accelerate research, increase collaboration, and more easily operationalize
predictive models. Our customers include dozens of sophisticated quantitative
research organizations in industries including insurance, finance,
manufacturing, pharma, and technology.

We are looking for Senior Software Engineers / Tech Leads: folks who can own
an architecturally complex feature from design through implementation. Our
stack is mostly in Scala, and we make heavy use of Docker under the hood.

We are looking for a Product Manager with experience in Data Science and
analytics products. If you are passionate about owning user stories that help
engineers be productive, and having your finger on the pulse of how leading
companies do data science, reach out.

REMOTE possible for experienced telecommuters

Email jobs@dominodatalab.com

------
jburwell
2 points by jburwell 30 days ago | parent | on: Ask HN: Who is hiring? (April
2016) ShapeBlue | Software Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE (Global)

Join us at the intersection of cloud computing, DevOps, and distributed
systems to build infrastructure automation and datacenter optimization tools.
We actively contribute to the Apache CloudStack Infrastructure-as-a-Service
(IaaS) project -- building new features driven by the needs of our customers
and the user community. In addition to our open source work, we are developing
products atop CloudStack to create a datacenter management platform. Our work
involves deep knowledge of hypervisors, storage, and/or networking. We are a
polyglot environment with focus on Java and Python for CloudStack development.
We plan to base our future products on a functional language such as Clojure,
Erlang, or Elixir. Our team values collaboration, continuous improvement, and
the Apache Way [2].

To apply for this position, please send email to jobs@shapeblue.com with the
following:

    
    
      - Cover Letter explaining your interest in the position
      - Current resume (PDF preferred, Word accepted)
      - Salary expectations
      - Skype ID and/or Github URL
    

Our hiring process is composed of an introduction/initial technical screen
(~1hr) call followed by 2-3 technical meetings (1-1.5 hrs each) which allow
you to meet everyone in Engineering. Finally, we will check 3 professional
references before extending an offer.

If you wish to ask questions about the role, please feel free to email
jobs@shapeblue.com. Please see our careers page [3] for a list of all
available positions, as well as, a more in-depth description of this position.

[1]: [http://cloudstack.apache.org](http://cloudstack.apache.org) [2]:
[http://theapacheway.com](http://theapacheway.com) [3]:
[http://www.shapeblue.com/careers](http://www.shapeblue.com/careers)

~~~
misterbwong
Might want to remove the copy/paste at the top of your posting.

------
agussman
Arlington, VA // Washington, DC | HumangGeo thehumangeo.com | ONSITE |
Software services performing soup-to-nuts data collection, analysis, storage,
and visualization, typically with a focus on GIS and NLP. We use on a daily
basis: Python, Java, Javascript, Elasticsearch, Neo4j, Hadoop, Amazon Web
Services (AWS), Linux, Angular, Leaflet, Pandas.

Having a security clearance is a big plus, but not required. You do have to be
a US citizen.

Positive, collaborative office culture. Internal data science hackathons with
fabulous prizes! Free coffee, snacks, etc! Viciously heated Mario Tennis
competitions!

Flat organization with very low managerial oversight; almost everyone is a
technologist. Very high employee retention rate.

Interview consists of a ~1hr phone screen proceeding to a 1-2hr in-person
interview.

I'm happy to answer any questions you have, or forward your resume to our
hiring team!

Best, Aaron

------
sheinrich
Euclid Analytics | DevOps, Generalist / Full stack, Backend, & Data Science
Roles | San Francisco (SF), CA, ONSITE Only | euclidanalytics.com

Who we are: A small, tight-knit team of data scientists and engineers focused
on applying online machine learning and predictive modeling to physical
location analytics.

Roles: Euclid Analytics is looking to add a DevOps Engineer, Data Scientists,
Backend Engineers, as well as Generalist or Full Stack Engineers to our team!
We're looking for candidates who have at least one year of industry experience
and who are passionate about solving hard problems.

Tech Stack includes: Scala, Python, Spark, Kafka, Cassandra, MySQL, Redshift,
AWS, and Mesos.

You can email me at stephanie@euclidanalytics.com or apply online at
euclidanalytics.com/about/careers/

------
dakotasmith
Node.js Developer | Howdy.AI | Austin, TX | Full-Time | ONSITE

[http://howdy.ai/jobs/engineer/](http://howdy.ai/jobs/engineer/)

About us: Howdy.AI is the maker of Botkit, an extensible open-source node
module for making bots in Slack & FB, as well as Howdy, a bot for teams to
gather information from one another on the fly or on a schedule.

About the position: We're looking for someone with some experience in node.js,
Express, and RabbitMQ.

We'd love to see some code samples, or an example of what you can do with
botkit! [https://github.com/howdyai/botkit](https://github.com/howdyai/botkit)
If you are interested, get in touch with me, dakota at howdy.ai.

------
jbaviat
Sqreen - [https://www.sqreen.io](https://www.sqreen.io) | Full-time Onsite
developers | Engineering team in Paris (France)

Sqreen's mission is to provide robust security layer to help developers
protect their web applications against weaknesses. We develop solutions that
combine instrumentation, defensive algorithms and machine learning. Our
dashboard displays detailed information about the security of every sqreened
application.

We are recruiting 10 new engineers to join our team to help porting Sqreen to
all environments and ship our incoming products:

\- C gurus with a strong PHP background (or the opposite !)

\- Node experts, having written Node extensions in C/C++ : LibUV, v8 API...

\- Java experts, who like low level Java internals, such as bytecode
manipulation.

We are obviously looking for great developers, and you don't need to be a
security nerd (even if at Sqreen, you will learn a lot about it). Therefore we
also have a position for a Web security expert:

\- Web hacker, with great knowledge of frameworks attacks and browsers
defenses

Our code runs inside our customers' applications, which is a challenge for
reliability and efficiency.

We have a cool and modern stack based on Docker, AWS, Mongo, Flask & React,
and we do full continuous integration. We are passionate, we love code, we
attend and contribute to meet-ups and open source!

Sqreen is already live for Ruby on Rails applications, and it is securing
dozens of high traffic applications.

You can find our job offers here:
[https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/](https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/)

Email: jobs@sqreen.io

[http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/29/with-sqreen-web-
developers-...](http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/29/with-sqreen-web-developers-
can-seamlessly-find-and-avoid-security-threats/)

------
jasonthevillain
The Atlantic | Washington, DC |
[http://www.theatlantic.com/](http://www.theatlantic.com/)

Yes, the magazine. We're a small, high caliber product team that makes great
journalism happen on the Internet.

DevOps Engineer [http://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/y5d1GQ/DevOps-
Engi...](http://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/y5d1GQ/DevOps-
Engineer?source=TWIT;)

Full Stack Django Developer
[http://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/IVakvI/FullStack-P...](http://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/IVakvI/FullStack-
PythonDjango-Developer?source=TWIT)

------
cjrd
DotDashPay | Full Stack Engineer | $100,000 - $115,000 + A Nice Chunk of
Equity | San Francisco | On-Site

DotDashPay ([https://dotdashpay.com](https://dotdashpay.com)) is a hardware
and software platform that makes it easy for machine builders and designers to
connect their machines to payments. Our long-term goal is to enable a
completely autonomous economy by providing companies with tools that make it
simple to build machines that automate the transaction process. We’re a
venture backed company with a strong founding team from UC Berkeley (our
founders grew out of the CS PhD program).

We’re looking for a full stack developer who wants to develop extremely
reliable, clean, well-tested, and downright beautiful systems. We’ve found
that a very productive and powerful way to do this is to write code that
writes our code for us: __autogeneration __is the foundation of DotDashPay,
and in this paradigm you can become a 100x engineer (building on top of our
autogenerators will allow you to ship new features in hours instead of weeks).

On top of our autogeneration framework, we write most of our complex features
in a combination of C, C++, and Go (golang). We are currently using Node.js as
our web backend language and are migrating our frontend to React. Strong
experience in at least a couple of these languages, and the desire to learn
the others, is important to us.

Desirable characteristics:

* Polyglot programmer: we have APIs in almost every major language that are autogenerated from our specification. The APIs require small glue code that is written in the target language and needs to conform to the standards / conventions of that language.

* Experience building/managing infrastructure: as a small team, everyone helps build and manage our infrastructure. We use many modern tools and services (Docker, Ansible, AWS) and strive to build things the Right Way™, so we’re always open to trying a new ideas and tools.

* Security experience: our payment systems must support some of the biggest names in retail, and our codebase undergoes rigorous security testing and certifications. A strong understanding of security best practices helps ensure that our products ship faster and our customers can rely on our software.

* Experience / interest in payments: payments is a surprisingly fascinating and complex iceberg. Even if you know very little now, a desire to learn more is important as it pervades most of what we do.

Please email Sean Arietta via sean (at) dotdashpay (dot) com to set up a time
for an initial chat.

------
thomashusa
Senseware | Washington, DC | Full-time | On-site | Full-stack engineer

Senseware is an IOT startup, specializing in providing customers access to
real-time sensor data through their modular sensor platform. There are a wide
variety of interesting of problems to be worked on, including talking to
hardware in binary on one end and big-data analytics on the other.

We're looking for a Junior - Mid-level Full-stack Software Engineer: $50K –
$70K | 0.1% – 0.25% [https://angel.co/senseware/jobs/136191-full-stack-
software-e...](https://angel.co/senseware/jobs/136191-full-stack-software-
engineer?utm_source=profile_module_job_listing)

------
bflesch
StriveWire - REMOTE or ONSITE - Hamburg / Cologne, Germany

StriveWire is an ambitious eSports startup with an international userbase. Due
to our growth we are searching for talented engineers who want to help scale
and extend our application.

Our current stack is Node.js / Hapi / Socket.io / React / Postgres running on
AWS, with React Native Android and iOS apps. We're looking for experienced
node.js developers with good problem solving and communication skills.

We're offering a competitive salary and equity depending on your prior track
record and international experience. We use slack and github for
collaboration.

If you are interested in working with us, email me at beni # strivewire.com

------
eganist
Senior Application Security Engineer

The Advsory Board Company | Washington, D.C. (preferred) or Austin, TX | Full
time (Fulltime/FT) onsite

The Advisory Board Company (NASDAQ: ABCO) is a global research, consulting,
and technology firm helping hospital and university executives to better serve
patients and students. We provide strategic guidance, actionable insights,
web-based software solutions, and comprehensive implementation and management
services. If improving healthcare and education motivates you every morning,
you might be a good fit for our many open engineering positions across the
firm. More information at
[https://www.advisory.com/careers](https://www.advisory.com/careers)

Boilerplate aside, I'm personally seeking either an experienced security
engineer with some development background or an experienced developer with a
strong interest in security to work with me in automating application security
into CI/CD pipelines across the firm, training our developers on secure coding
practices, and building a robust security champion program. In addition to the
routine application security assessments (code reviews + pen tests), we're
using this three-pronged approach to empower developers with the tools,
training, and support they need to take ownership of security in their code.
The Senior Application Security Engineer can take ownership of any of these
programs as desired, and I'm always open to other projects in support of
building security into software development.

On top of the role itself, we've got a world class team of domain experts
(numerous conference talks and research efforts under their belts) who can
support you with your knowledge and career, and both the benefits and life
balance here are nothing to sneeze at. Case in point: this position gets
twenty five (25) use-or-lose days of paid time off per year, and that's not
including the ten (10) firm-wide holidays.

If you're interested, let's talk. Shoot me a note directly at
zadeganb@advisory.com, or you can catch me at the OWASP NoVA/DC social this
week
([http://www.meetup.com/OWASPDC/events/230551659/](http://www.meetup.com/OWASPDC/events/230551659/))
or at any future OWASP DC event.

Details:
[http://advisorycareers.force.com/openings/apex/ts2__jobdetai...](http://advisorycareers.force.com/openings/apex/ts2__jobdetails?jobId=a0KF000000GKt6pMAD)

------
EricGiphy
GIPHY - NYC - Full Time - Site Reliability Engineer Salary: $120K
(negotiable)+ stock Job Description:
[http://grnh.se/81k2nu](http://grnh.se/81k2nu) Team:
[http://giphy.com/team](http://giphy.com/team) Giphy is on the web at
Giphy.com and in the app store. Our growth has been insane lately. Go ahead
and open any Facebook Message or compose a Tweet; you'll notice a "GIF"
button. That's us! We're currently serving over 4B GIFs a month, please apply
if you're interested in hearing more!

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | [http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

We're a small team building open source business intelligence tools with a
strong focus on user experience.

Clojure backend, React + Redux + ES6 + etc frontend. Nearly all of the work we
do is open source.

We're looking to hire strong frontend, backend, or generalist engineers.

Apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs/](http://www.metabase.com/jobs/) and
feel free to contact me directly with questions (email address in my HN
profile)

------
yonasb
StackShare | Remote OK (SF, US, Canada) | Full-time

StackShare helps you discover and compare software tools- we’re building a
platform for developer knowledge.

From Airbnb to Dropbox, to individual developers and CTOs, StackShare has
become the defacto place for companies and engineers to share the software
they use and why. But we're just scratching the surface- we believe we have an
opportunity to fundamentally change the way that software is built- by
creating a network of developers that share knowledge about how they're
building software. Whether you're building a new mobile app, automating
infrastructure, or just researching best practices, StackShare will be your
compass.

We're looking for engineers and evangelists that are already part of the
StackShare community, are excited about our vision and want to be a part of
shaping it! We’re accepting local candidates (SF) as well as remote candidates
based in the US or Canada.

Stack:

Ruby/Rails/PostgreSQL
[http://stackshare.io/stackshare](http://stackshare.io/stackshare)

Interview Process:

Phone Screening (45 min) > Technical Interview (60 min, Video Chat) > Take-
home project (Ruby, 2 days to finish) > Product Interview (Video Chat /
Onsite) > Offer Letter!

Roles:

\- Lead Software Engineer - $80k - $120k · 0.5 - 5.0% -
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/68718-lead-
engineer](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/68718-lead-engineer)

\- Software Engineer - $60k - $100k · 0.3 - 3.0%
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/134825-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/134825-software-engineer)

\- Developer Evangelist - $70k - $100k · 0.5 - 4.0%
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-
evangelist](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-evangelist)

Contact via AngelList or yonas@stackshare.io - if emailing please include your
resume!

~~~
msurocks
Remote right? Interested for Developer Evangelist role .. Myself former Award
winner MS evangelist

------
Danilka
{"opening": {

    
    
        "position": "Frontend Engineer",
    
        "location": "San Francisco",
    
        "on_site": "true",
    
        "description": "Be the first frontend engineer on the team. Help us build a robust, scalable platform to deliver the best possible experience to our customers.",
    
        "requirements": {
            "experience": 5,
            "frameworks": ["Angular", "React", "Jasmine", "Grunt", "Web Components"],
            "technologies": ["Restful API design and integration", "Payment systems", "Analytic systems", "Tracking and debugging systems", "Unit testing"],
            "abilities": ["Intimidatingly smart in your field.", "Ability to make decisions for yourself and be responsible for them.", "Attention to detail.", "Good team player."]
        },
    
        "responsibilities": ["Own site layout.", "Build reusable components to save lives :-)", "Contribute to TDD culture.", "Help us shape robust framework for years to come."],
    
        "company": {
            "name": "Vitagene",
            "url": "https://vitagene.com",
            "funding": {"amount": 5500000, "series": "seed", "date": 1455710400, "url": "https://www.pehub.com/2016/02/661576/"},
            "about": {
                "url": "http://www.forbes.com/sites/mikemontgomery/2016/03/06/taking-vitamins-goes-high-tech",
                "description": "Personalized supplements based on scientific research (DNA, Bloodwork, Lifestyle)."
            },
            "salary": "competitive",
            "benefits": {"vacation": "unlimited", "healthcare": "true", "dental": "true", "vision": "true", "401K": "true"},
        }
    
        "contact": {"name": "Danil Kozyatnikov", "email": "danil@vitagene.com"}

}}

~~~
Danilka
OK, hacker news formatting is tough. Please, give me slack for it.

------
jastanton
Convoy | [https://convoy.com](https://convoy.com) | Seattle, WA | Relocation |
ONSITE

Javascript, Node.js, React, React Native, Redux, iOS, Android. Frontend,
Backend, Mobile.

We're optimizing the trucking and logistics industry; automating what is,
today, a $749B industry that still runs on fax machines and phone calls.
Currently backed by top tier investors. Read about us:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/23/technology/convoy-sees-
its...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/23/technology/convoy-sees-itself-as-
the-uber-of-local-trucking.html)

I'm employee #3 at this company, having worked at big companies like Google
and small startups before I can say I've never had a bigger opportunity for
success than this. The team of engineers are smarter than any team I've ever
been on, I'm growing as an engineer and leader every day, the problems we are
solving are very real and we are impacting peoples' lives every day. I
couldn't ask for a better situation!

Software engineers / Designers / Sales / Operations. Engineering positions
available:

• Front-end engineer - Live and breathe JavaScript, HTML, and CSS? Come work
on our single-page app using React and redux!

• Mobile engineer - We have Android and iOS apps, and we're interested in
people competent in either native or react-native mobile development (both is
a huge plus). These are beautiful, bulletproof apps that solve real-world
problems for truck drivers and carriers.

• Back-end engineer - We've got some fun CS problems to solve around route
optimization and market making, plus working on the API that connects all
these clients. If you're a high-performing engineer but don't have one of
these specific tools on your belt, we'd still love to talk. We trust awesome
people to learn the tech! If you're in Seattle (or willing to relocate) and
looking to be on a small team where you can have a huge impact, email me at
jobs@convoy.com or check out our jobs page
[https://convoy.com/about.html#jobs](https://convoy.com/about.html#jobs)

------
daretorant
Backend Engineer, Founding Team | Rested | Full-Time in San Francisco, CA |
$120-140K

Over 40 million Americans currently suffer from some form of untreated sleep
disorder. We want to change that. We’re looking for a backend engineer with a
passion for helping others to join our founding team as the 5th employee.

Full details on the position here:
[https://www.hellohired.com/restedinc/jobs/870-backend-
engine...](https://www.hellohired.com/restedinc/jobs/870-backend-engineer-
founding-team)

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about quality, system automation, creating an amazing
user experience or one of a variety of open positions you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume and please also send a feature request to
brittanyd@apple.com.

~~~
master_yoda_1
I have a very bad interview experience with them. First of all they invited me
twice. 2 days wasted. Plus one guy was asking riddle. In 2016 you are asking
riddle question which involve no coding :(

------
Tradesy22
Tradesy | Santa Monica, CA | ONSITE full-time

Positions with the Data Science Team:

We need Software Engineers who can help us in the following areas:

Software Engineer (Data Pipeline Engineer): Experience with Apache Spark,
Kafka, Zookeeper, some numpy and pandas for minor analysis Software Engineer
(Data Scientist): Experience with Machine Learning systems, Stats, Data
Analysis. Expertise around NLP, Image Processing, Recommendation Systems is a
plus. We train production models that impact business bottom line: search,
fraud detection, product recommendations. We're looking for someone who can
leverage our Data Pipeline tools (and more if needed) to take models from
prototype to production. About Tradesy Data Science: Tradesy is a marketplace
with a current focus on high end fashion. The Data Science team touches many
high leverage aspects of the business: Pricing Recommendations Product Search
Product Recommendations Analytics and its Data Pipeline We're growing quickly
and so is our data. We've got a nice mixture of images as well as textual
information that we're tapping into to improve the marketplace. We're looking
for strong engineers with strengths in the above mentioned areas, but if you
are a strong generalist with the right background and can ship end to end
products we would be interested in talking to you. Submit via
[https://www.tradesy.com/jobs/#jobs-at-
tradesy](https://www.tradesy.com/jobs/#jobs-at-tradesy)

------
ajoynt
Backend Engineer with a love of Python: DENVER ONSITE $100k-$150k and equity
(based on experience)

Us: n.io is an innovative software company. We believe there should be
seamless connection of any device, any measurable and any signal--unrestricted
in volume, real-time and intelligent. The n.io platform empowers that vision.
We also believe in self-deprecating humor, the power of caffeine, BBQ lunches,
and comfortable pants.

Our Interviews: We start by getting to know candidates first, a quick video
chat to open the lines of communication and get YOUR questions answered. Our
second step is a technical discussion, where we can find out about your skills
and you can ask us about our stack and various processes. Then it's up the
ladder for final steps.

You: If developing transformative software is your thing, this is the job for
you. The n.io platform itself operates as a backend but our engineers work
across the entire stack. Responsibilities will include writing code to support
the integration of the n.io platform as well as systems that rely on it,
diagnosing issues both internally and externally, and architecting complex
systems for a unique portfolio of projects that work in true real-time.
Current projects include industrial internet and precision agriculture.

For more information, or to apply, email Andrew Joynt at ajoynt (at)n(dot)io
or just check out [https://n.io](https://n.io)!

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/) ; ONSITE only, no remote Our
mission is to help organizations build diverse, cohesive and better teams. We
use predictive analytics and smart approaches to data to help companies like
Tesla, Facebook and Lyft make better hiring decisions. We also deeply care
about promoting diversity in the tech world through our products.

We're actively looking to grow the engineering team across the stack
including: Full-stack Backend Data Engineering Data Science Our stack: Ruby,
PostgreSQL, Javascript, Go, AWS, ElasticSearch, Docker, Kubernetes, CoreOS
amongst other technologies.

Engineering Values: we greatly value creative, inquisitive and collaborative
colleagues that care about helping to improve the recruiting world for the
better. We have great work-life balance and benefits and have a tightly-knit
engineering team that truly enjoys working together.

Interview process: tech screens with our VP Eng and a member of the team;
onsite interviews (paired coding) with other team members and a final
interview with me.

If you're interested, you can either check out our open positions at
[http://www.entelo.com/careers](http://www.entelo.com/careers) or you can
email me directly at jon at entelo dot com (I am the founder& CEO).

------
rhowell
Pet Partners | Saratoga, NY | Fulltime Software Engineer | ONSITE

About Us: Come help us build world class software that's fundamentally
changing veterinary medicine. Pet Partners, located in Saratoga Springs, NY,
owns and operates veterinary hospitals across the United States and we’re
growing fast! We are looking for a Software Engineer with strong coding and
SQL experience. Your responsibilities will include working on our RESTful API,
flash reporting pipeline, enterprise integrations, and intranet site. This
position reports directly to the Chief Information Officer.

We support several different electronic medical records applications based on
MS Windows and SQL Server for our practices and reporting. In addition we rely
on an open source, Linux-based stack for internal development that includes
Elixir and Phoenix, Postgres, and continuous integration via Team City. We
have servers on premises, collocated, as well as on AWS. The ideal candidate
for this position is a great developer who is also comfortable writing and
optimizing SQL.

Responsibilities: * Contribute stories to our agile backlog, contribute to
sprints, and collaborate with users to validate solutions * Write code against
stories that relate to our internal API, flash reporting pipeline, enterprise
integrations, and intranet site, including solid test coverage * Design and
develop solutions that extend our Kofax and Microsoft Dynamics platforms *
Contribute to the DevOps process for your code * Thrive in a dynamic,
collaborative culture with minimal supervision. You'll be a big part of a
small team and your contributions will have a major impact on Pet Partners'
success.

Skills and Qualifications: * Experience with Elixir is desirable but not
required, but you’ll need to be an expert with at least one relevant language,
such as Python, Java, Go, or a functional language like Clojure, Haskell,
Scala, Erlang, F#, or LISP * Significant SQL experience * Agile, unit testing,
continuous integration, and dev/ops experience are helpful * Previous working
experience with Git * Hands on experience with common data structures like XML
and JSON * Experience with REST API’s

Interviewing Process: Phone screen, followed by two in person interviews.
We'll need to see some code.

Apply by email to: software.engineer@petpartnersusa.com

------
davis
Amazon.com | Seattle | Full-time | Software Engineer/Web Developer

Come join a new team at Amazon that is growing fast with lots of room for
career growth. You'll be helping define and create a new type of customer
experience.

We own customer-facing products, integration with various Amazon program
features such as Kindle and Prime, and back-end platform components. Work for
our team and get a chance to touch the full spectrum of Amazon technologies.

The team is great, gets things done, and likes to have fun.

Email me, davjosh@amazon.com, for more details.

------
asti
Advanced Simulation Technology, inc. (ASTi) | Herndon/Reston, VA | Multiple
Positions | ONSITE

We’re a small company building innovative products in the simulation and
training industry. One of our newest products is SERA
([http://seraatc.com](http://seraatc.com)), the Simulated Environment for
Realistic ATC. SERA helps airline pilots learn to communicate by simulating
the entire air traffic control environment, including artificial intelligence
for aircraft and controllers, speech recognition on pilot speech, and text-to-
speech radio chatter.

ASTi has been around for about 25 years. We’ve been very successful in our
niche (audio and communications), but we’re beginning to grow in adjacent
areas and need your help! On-site, full-time engineering positions available
for those interested in software, web, cloud and speech technology.

Stack: C/C++/C#, Go(golang), Python, Angular, Node.JS, AWS, Docker, RethinkDB,
SIP, WebRTC, RaspberryPi

Check out this page for more information on ASTi, our unique work environment,
and the full job descriptions: [https://www.asti-
usa.com/jobs](https://www.asti-usa.com/jobs). A few other reasons to consider
ASTi: excellent compensation, profit-sharing, start at 4 weeks vacation
(growing to 6 weeks over time), company-paid retirement plan, and we were
included in Washingtonian Magazine’s "50 Great Places to Work" in 2015.

Get in touch via jobs@asti-usa.com. Thanks! Curtis (CTO)

~~~
asti
Fixed jobs link: [https://www.asti-usa.com/jobs/index.html](https://www.asti-
usa.com/jobs/index.html). Check it out!

------
kenkunz
Vibes | Chicago, IL | ONSITE | VISA

Vibes helps the world’s top brands to engage their customers on their mobile
devices. Our Catapult platform enables marketers to drive revenue growth and
loyalty through mobile messaging, mobile wallet marketing (Apple Wallet and
Android Pay), and advanced targeting and personalization. Vibes has delivered
more than 8 billion mobile experiences on behalf of customers that include
Home Depot, The Gap, Chipotle, Old Navy, Redbox, Zumiez, Verizon, Allstate,
Sears, JCPenney and more!

We are growing rapidly and hiring aggressively in 2016. We have openings for
Software Engineers, QA, Product and BI/Analytics roles. We're looking for
full-stack developers (Rails + JS with Backbone.js).

Apply here:
[http://www.vibes.com/company/careers/](http://www.vibes.com/company/careers/)
…or email me at ken at vibes dot com.

Here's a quick peek at our office space:
[http://chicagocreativespace.com/vibes/](http://chicagocreativespace.com/vibes/)

If you're in the Chicago area, drop by our recruiting event this Wednesday
evening: [http://www.vibes.com/events/2016-vibes-recruiting-
event/](http://www.vibes.com/events/2016-vibes-recruiting-event/)

~~~
DDickson
Hello! Are you guys interested in recent graduates?

------
elementsean
Element Analytics | San Francisco, CA, US

\-- Who we are --

We're a small startup (<20 people) working on industrial data problems,
applying machine learning techniques to sensor data in industries from energy,
transportation, and manufacturing, to mining and more. We're solving hard
problems for our customers by putting their data to work for them.

\-- Hiring process --

You will do two phone screens (15 for the first, 45 for the second) to make
sure there's a good fit, then and 1/2 day onsite where we talk about
engineering problems and make sure you know what kind of problems you’d be
working on with us. Offers will be extended within 1 day of the onsite
interview.

\-- Our stack --

We run on linux in Azure, our APIs are primarily implemented using Scala (on
Spray), the frontend is written with React.js, and we use python in some
machine learning applications as well as for systems programming. Our data
processing/machine learning is done in either Scala or python on Spark. Our
service infrastructure is docker containers running on DCOS across multiple
tenants (both our customers' and our own).

\-- What you would do --

We are currently hiring tech leads in both DevOps and Front-End engineering.
If you are at the top of your game and want to work on a small team solving
hard problems, apply here:
[http://www.elementanalytics.com/careers/](http://www.elementanalytics.com/careers/)

------
nickls
BloomAPI | SF, Seattle, DC, USA only | Fulltime | Remote

Senior Engineers: Backend & Frontend

BloomAPI is small and rapidly growing healthcare startup. We're helping to
unleash the full potential of Electronic Health Records by allowing practices
to share data with trusted third parties instantly.

Interested in building out some unique technology that will impact the lives
of tens of millions of patients?

* Work from anywhere!

* Make a difference

* Have a pivotal role

Get in touch: [https://www.bloomapi.com/jobs](https://www.bloomapi.com/jobs)

------
kasrak
Airtable — San Francisco, CA (ONSITE; FULL-TIME)

[http://airtable.com](http://airtable.com)

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting people create
tools to organize their world. Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of
Airtable as a toolkit of building blocks that people can repurpose to create
their own applications. Our product roadmap is filled with interesting
enhancements and additions to this toolkit that will push the boundaries of
Airtable's capabilities.

Our users love us:
[https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128](https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128)

We’re hiring engineers for web (JS, Node, React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift),
and Android. There are 14 of us right now, with backgrounds from Google,
Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We believe in the power of highly motivated and
capable individuals to accomplish great things in small teams, with end-to-end
ownership of projects and rapid iteration. We’ve raised over $10 million in
funding.

We recently released calendar view, which you can read about here:
[https://medium.com/@aofstad/making-and-breaking-the-grid-
ee0...](https://medium.com/@aofstad/making-and-breaking-the-grid-
ee0741f86dc#.tnop406eq)

You can apply here: [https://airtable.com/jobs](https://airtable.com/jobs)

------
stevennoto
SPINS | Onsite | Chicago River North | spins.com | spins.atsondemand.com

SPINS is a tech-focused provider of retail insights for the natural/organic
industry. We are ~150 people, 1/2 of us in engineering.

We're growing, and want you to join us if you're into big data, web services,
or continuous integration. We're in the Google Cloud, and make extensive use
of VM's, BigQuery, App Engine, & Hadoop. We're starting to use Dataflow,
PubSub, CI, and QA automation, and we want your help! Work with us on small
teams doing big projects... Google tells us we consume the cloud resources of
clients 100x our size!

We're looking for those who want to build & grow Hadoop clusters, DevOps
procedures, and reporting tools. I'm also looking for someone to design and
shape our Java web services and our code review practices.

Our hiring practice is casual. We do 30 min phone screens, and 1/2-day onsites
where you meet teammates, a manager, and our head of engineering. For
starters, I'd love to discuss roles/tech with you - I'm at snoto@spins.com.

SPINS is a modern, tech-friendly company. We have a great new office by the
Merch Mart. Perks include 401k match, vision/dental/life, healthy snacks,
massage. More importantly, our leadership is very supportive of engineering
and the work we do. Please come work with us!

------
gryzzly
Lock8 | Berlin, Germany | full-time ONSITE VISA

We are a [startup]([http://lock8.me](http://lock8.me)), building the hardware
and software to enable bike sharing and bicycle fleet management. We have a
cool and experienced team, good clients and things look great.

We are looking for a frontend engineer. Our stack is React and Flux, there’s a
lot of visualisation and maps, which I think is fun.

Recruiters’ emails will be marked as spam.

Hit me at misha@lock8.me with your cover letter and link/CV.

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

Recursion is a startup with less than 20 people, but we generate rich
biological data at a pace comparable to the biggest institutions anywhere
doing biology and disease research. ​We have literally millions of images like
those seen below, from experiments we conducted in our lab, and we generate
terabytes more each week. Our biggest challenge and biggest opportunity is to
extract the most information we can from this massive amount of data.

* Research Data Scientist - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-data-scientist.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-data-scientist.html)

* Deep Learning Computational Scientist - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/deep-learning-computational-s...](http://www.recursionpharma.com/deep-learning-computational-scientist.html)

* Data Science Engineer - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-science-engineer.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-science-engineer.html)

* Data Scientist - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-scientist.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-scientist.html)

* Computational biologist / bioinformatics - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/computational-biologist-bioin...](http://www.recursionpharma.com/computational-biologist-bioinformatician.html)

* Data Visualization/Interaction Engineer - no post yet - D3 et al

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Competitive pay, health
insurance, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-caliber
team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to sponsor, but you
need to already be US authorized.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software infrastructure: mainly go. Deep learning
(e.g. convolutional networks) we're mainly using the python frameworks (keras,
theano, tensorflow, etc).

Send background and code to me (co-founder/cto) at
datasci@recursionpharma.com. Must be US-authorized. Our team of 12:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
daniel_iversen
Dropbox (YC S07) | Sydney, Australia | Full-Time | On-site

Position: Enterprise Solution Architect

As you know, Dropbox has changed the way millions of people work, collaborate
and keep their information safe. The APAC part of the business, run out of
Sydney, is expanding and we are looking for talentented and passionate
technologists to join the pre-sales team.

As a Solutions Architect in our Enterprise Sales team, you’ll play a huge role
in bringing on board new enterprise clients and in the region our customers
include some of the most prestigious brands.

However, whats more important, Dropbox a really delightful place to work; team
work and hard (but satisfying) work go hand in hand, creativity is not only
rewarded but its encouraged and nurtured. The culture is one of openness and
transparency. We get a lot of perks but we also try hard to earn them and live
up to the high standards we've set.

This role has you working with clients of different sizes through their
Dropbox evaluation - you'll be doing presentations, workshops, code,
deployment plans and more.. You'll be covering digital workplace, security,
APIs, deployments, data migration, the future of work and more. One one end
you will be doing really deep hairy technical stuff and other and on the other
end of the scale you will be having C-level business centric conversations.

What we're looking for is essentially someone who:

\- Is passionate about technology and the future

\- Craves being in front of the customer, solving their problems

\- Has a deep technical hands-on foundation - presales or consulting

\- Works best in a fast paced environment where creativity and new thinking is
table stakes

\- Loves Dropbox, SaaS and the future of collaboration

\- Has real-life experience / battle scars

\- Wants to (and can) work in Sydney (we're all more or less based here)

The interview process can seem a bit overwhelming (about 5-7 or so interviews)
but its not that drawn out.

If you're interested hit me up on danieliversen (AT) dropbox (DOT) com - I'll
be happy to have a conversation with anyone who reaches out from HN (we're a
YC alumni) within the next 2 weeks.

------
elvisds
Sensara | Bangalore, India | ONSITE | Full Time |
[http://sensara.tv](http://sensara.tv)

At Sensara, we make India's best TV Guide and Remote app - Sensy. We use
mobile [1], machine learning [2] and hardware [3] to understand TV deeply,
solve hard experience problems [4] towards a better TV watching experience in
India.

We are computer science geeks - looking for engineers open to working on any
part of the stack - Machine Learning, Audio Processing, Search & Discovery,
Android/iOS, Product/UX. Join the tribe!

Write to us at hello@sensara.tv

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.sensara.app...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.sensara.appsense)

[2] [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ad-break-patterns-bharath-
kum...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ad-break-patterns-bharath-kumar-mohan)

[3] [http://www.sensyremote.com/](http://www.sensyremote.com/)

[4] [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/we-just-designed-smarter-
remo...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/we-just-designed-smarter-remote-ux-
bharath-kumar-mohan)

------
rjsen
Ravel Law [https://www.ravellaw.com](https://www.ravellaw.com) | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time

At Ravel, we develop the legal profession’s most innovative products for data
analysis, visualization, and research - uncovering insights about judges’
rulings, revealing critical cases, enabling lawyers to make data-driven
decisions, and more.

Ravel was launched from Stanford University’s Law School, Computer Science
Department, and d.school, with the support of CodeX (Stanford's Center for
Legal Informatics). We have been featured in Wired, The New York Times, the
American Bar Association Journal, and our founder is a Forbes 30 under 30 for
2015.

We are a rapidly growing Series A startup funded by top tier investors like
NEA. We offer competitive compensation, equity, and health care. Our culture
is extremely dog- and human-friendly. Our office headquarters are in San
Francisco, South of Market - conveniently located between BART and CalTrain.

We're looking for Front-End Engineers (jQuery, Ember, D3), Full-Stack
Engineers (Scala, JS, Mongo), and Data Scientists (Spark, H20, Stanford NLP).
Check out the full descriptions and apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/ravel](https://jobs.lever.co/ravel).

~~~
cookiecaper
Can I ask, do you really need Hadoop and "big data" for this? There have gotta
be substantially fewer than 10k courts in the United States. What needs
processed that SQL can't accommodate?

Meta-note: It may be wise to make a rule on what's appropriate to leave as a
comment on these hiring posts. I can see some companies shying away if they
feel like it's going to turn into a "critique my stack and/or hiring process"
thing.

~~~
rjsen
We're processing the opinions rather than the courts, so we're dealing with
millions of documents. Since we're building a network of their citations, it
winds up being way too much data to hold in memory on a single node, hence the
need for Spark.

------
jstoja
Etix Everywhere | Luxembourg | Full time | Onsite

We are geeks, tech-lovers and inventive people working together to
revolutionise the Data Center world. We bring Artificial Intelligence inside
our buildings by developing innovative systems. We are coming out the “start-
up” phase, with now more than 50 people in 5 different locations, but still
willing to keep the atmosphere of a small company.

We are working on innovative projects and products in order to optimise our
Data Centers.

We are looking for a:

\- Senior Front End Developer (AngularJS, React, Webpack, JSPM)

\- Senior Back End Developer (PHP, Go, NodeJS, NoSQL (Cassandra, Redis), SQL
(Mysql), Docker)

\- IOS Lead Developer (Swift, Objective C, Atlasssian pack)-

\- Embedded System Lead Developer (Embedded Linux, Freescale, Atlasssian pack)

We offer company shares in addition to your salary package, complementary
health insurance and life disability insurance, fun offices and events,
flexible schedule.

If you’re interested to know more:
[https://www.etixeverywhere.com/en/careers/](https://www.etixeverywhere.com/en/careers/)

You can also contact Aurore [https://lu.linkedin.com/in/aurore-
ollivier-59b47042/en](https://lu.linkedin.com/in/aurore-ollivier-59b47042/en),
or Virginie :
[https://lu.linkedin.com/in/virginiecorreia](https://lu.linkedin.com/in/virginiecorreia)

------
AustinBGibbons
Periscope Data | San Francisco | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.periscopedata.com/](https://www.periscopedata.com/)

Full Stack Engineer (Ruby, Golang, CoffeeScript, Java, Python)

Periscope is a data analysis tool for data analysts that allows them to type
SQL queries and get charts really, really fast. Revenue has doubled twice in
the last 6 months. We have gone from jumpstarting our car to hanging on as the
car races up the hill.

    
    
        - In your first day you'll ship new code to production.
    
        - In your first week you'll ship at least one customer-facing feature.
    
        - In your first month you'll write code at every level of the stack.
    
        - In your first 6 months you'll rebuild a major piece of the Periscope stack.

More info: [https://www.periscopedata.com/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.periscopedata.com/full-stack-engineer)

\------------------------

Marketing Coordinator

We’re looking for our second hire in marketing to help us scale lead
generation 10x over the next year. Marketing at Periscope is very data-driven
and you’ll help us prioritize metrics, run analyses, and creatively source and
combine data sets for insights. Our popular SQL blog brings in a lot of
business and our hundreds of customers love our product.

More info: [https://www.periscopedata.com/marketing-
coordinator](https://www.periscopedata.com/marketing-coordinator)

Join our team! hello@periscopedata.com

------
ngoel36
Uber - Full Time Engineers

1) Rider Experience - San Francisco - Senior Engineering Manager (highest
priority) and Mobile & Backend Engineers (all levels, iOS & Android, backend).
This team works on the front-end of the main Rider apps. Email
ngoel+rex_manager_0501@uber.com or ngoel+rex_mobile_hn0501@uber.com or
ngoel+rex_backend_hn0501@uber.com

2) Southeast Asia Growth Team - San Francisco - Mobile & Backend engineers
(all levels). This team focuses on features which unlock growth across SEA.
Email ngoel+sea_mobile_hn0501@uber.com or ngoel+sea_backend_hn0501@uber.com

3) India Growth Team - San Francisco - Mobile & backend engineers (all
levels). This team focuses on features which unlock growth across India. Email
ngoel+india_sf_mobile_hn0501@uber.com or
ngoel+india_sf_backend_hn0501@uber.com

4) India Growth Team - Bangalore - Mobile & backend engineers (SENIOR ONLY -
2+ years experience, top university). Email
ngoel+india_blr_mobile_hn0501@uber.com or
ngoel+india_blr_backend_hn0501@uber.com

Please include your resume in all emails as a PDF attachment, thanks! Emails
sent without the appropriate "+xxx_hn0501" will be filtered out.

Please only send one email to your top preference - but feel free to list
other preferences in the body, more than happy to discuss!

~~~
dhackner
Are you only looking for SF based or are you open to remote engineers (i.e. SE
Asia)

~~~
ngoel36
SF or BLR based only unfortunately. If you're interested in Amsterdam,
Seattle, Philly, or NYC as well, feel free to reach out and I can point you in
the right direction. No remote.

------
prepscholar
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Full Stack Engineer |
$100,000-$180,000

PrepScholar’s mission is to improve education at scale through technology. Our
flagship product is an SAT/ACT prep program that automatically learns the
strengths and weaknesses of each student and creates an individualized
learning program through machine learning. You can think of it as an automated
tutor that provides a compelling learning experience at scale. We also have a
large web presence with over two million monthly visitors to our free tools
and articles.

We believe we have a major advantage over other companies in our space because
of our technology-centered and analytical approach to education.

We're profitable and bootstrapped, and you'll join as an early engineer
working on products that impact millions of students worldwide.

Our stack:

* Sass, JQuery, Backbone

* Django/Python

* MySQL

* AWS/Linux

Requirements:

* Strong foundation in computer science and software engineering, including competencies in data structures, algorithms, databases, software design and dev ops.

* Strong hands-on experience with our core technologies is a big plus. In particular:

\----Python and Django

\----JavaScript and JavaScript MV* frameworks like AngularJS, Ember, Knockout,
or Backbone

Email us at job.engineer@prepscholar.com, and read more at
[http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers](http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers).

------
s3nnyy
Kabaa | Switzerland, Zurich | Node / React Engineer | Full-time

You have to speak fluent German for this job and be eligible to work in
Switzerland; so I will write the ad in German. Salary ranges around 7500 -
10.000 CHF / month after taxes (yes after taxes).

Du setzt gerne Open Source Software ein oder beteiligst dich selber aktiv in
ihrer Freizeit an OpenSource Projekten, denn unsere Lösung basiert auf
modernsten Technologien wie node.js, React, RabbitMQ, MongoDB und
CloudFoundry.

Du entwickelst die elektronische Zutrittsplattform der Zukunft (cloudbasiert),
denn da wir das grosse Potential. Du möchtest in die technische
Lösungskonzeption involviert sein und setzt State-of-the-Art-User-Interfaces
mit modernsten Technologien um. Du bist agil, kreativ, offen und flexibel und
arbeitest gerne in einem jungen, interdisziplinären Team.

Du bist Informatikinger mit oder ohne Abschluss auf Stufe FH, Universität oder
ETH. Du hast Projekterfahrung und verfügst über sehr gute Kenntnisse in der
Entwicklung von modernen Web Front- und Backends und ein vertieftes Know-how
in JavaScript und agiler Entwicklung.

Damit deine Bewerbung präferiert behandelt wird, sende mir bitte eine E-Mail
mit Javascript-Codebeispielen an: kabaa@gmx.ch.

------
jmarbach
Bitnami | Engineering Manager/Senior Developer | San Francisco, CA/Sevilla, ES
| Profitable

Bitnami offers a library of popular server applications and development
environments that can be installed in one click, either on your laptop, in a
virtual machine or hosted in the cloud. Developers using Bitnami-packaged
stacks benefit from tested, secure and up-to-date software available for use
on any platform. With over a million deployments each month, Bitnami.com has
become the world’s most popular destination for deploying today's most popular
applications. The ideal candidate has experience working with public cloud
providers and containers. Questions? Email me directly: jmarbach@bitnami.com

Our interview process consists of a phone screening, onsite interview, and a
take-home project for every position. Learn more:
[https://bitnami.com/](https://bitnami.com/)

Apply to our open Engineering Manager role:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bitnami/e765bd55-1fde-43ba-
ab4b-89c684...](https://jobs.lever.co/bitnami/e765bd55-1fde-43ba-
ab4b-89c6844e0fd9?lever-via=MXV8BHOA3j)

------
pplante
Rentlytics | Sacramento, CA (onsite) OR San Francisco, CA (onsite)

We are developing a scalable, dynamic, and easy to use business intelligence
tool. Our customers love the product and we are looking to continue to delight
them with the most advanced technology the Real Estate industry has ever seen.
We perform deep, complicated data integration and normalization, and we have
built an incredibly intuitive interface that allows our clients to explore and
experience their data in meaningful ways. Through predictive analytics,
machine learning, and signal intelligence, we help our clients find hidden
opportunities within each dataset.

We use Python/Django, Postgres, and Coffeescript/Angular to develop our core
BI app. A new product we've just started is using Django + Postgres +
React.js. Heroku & AWS for hosting. Chef for automation.

Roles:

    
    
      * Customer Success Manager (SF): 100-120k, 0.05% - 0.075% equity
      * Senior Software Engineer (Sacramento OR SF): 120-140k, 0.1% equity
      * Software Engineer (Sacramento OR SF): 100-120k, 0.1% equity
    

Our hiring process is:

    
    
      * Phone Interview (about 30 min)
      * Technical Interview via CoderPad with me (about 60 min)
      * Onsite Technical Interview with the rest of the team (about 3 hours)
    

Our compensation structure is modeled after Buffer, so we use a formula to
keep compensation discussions easy and consistent across all of our roles. We
are transparent and up-front with every candidate & employee.

Send your questions & CV to: phil@rentlytics.com or apply online via
[https://jobs.lever.co/rentlytics](https://jobs.lever.co/rentlytics)

------
xselltech
XSELL Technologies | Chicago, IL | xselltechnologies.com | Fulltime Software
Engineers | ONSITE

XSELL Technologies is a small team in Chicago's West Loop building cutting-
edge natural language tools to assist digital sales conversations.

Process: Send resume, phone screen, technical interview, offer

Roles: We are hiring front-end web developers and AI engineers. We are hiring
for Junior-level and Mid-level software engineers. Recent graduates are
welcome to apply.

Technology:

* Ruby, Python, Java

* Ruby on Rails, Node

* PostgreSQL, Redis

* JavaScript

* AWS

* Git

An ideal candidate will have experience with a good subset of these and a
drive to learn the others as needed. We're constantly evaluating new
technologies that will allow us to operate more efficiently and we encourage
team members to explore new technologies.

For the AI engineer role natural language processing is a big plus. We have a
unique approach to NLP problems at XSELL. Developing powerful NLP algorithms
is central to our vision and we are looking for candidates that want to be at
the bleeding edge.

Experience with Ruby on Rails is a big plus for the web dev role as is
experience with web chat. We are building an innovative platform that is
tightly coupled with our AI-stack and we have many interesting front-end
problems to solve.

Email: jobs@xselltechnologies.com

------
kujenga
Meta | Boston, MA | full time | onsite preferred

Meta is building a platform that allows users to seamlessly search for,
access, and share files across all cloud platforms and devices; in essence,
Google for your files. We’ve closed a seed funding round and are looking for
talented developers to help us scale our MVP and take our platform to the next
level.

[https://www.meta.sc](https://www.meta.sc)

We have exciting development work ahead of us in nearly every area imaginable,
including responsive client-side web development, a microservices-based cloud
architecture written in Go and Python, performance-critical native client
applications, a lightning fast personalized search engine, and complex data
science problems in stream processing, semantic analysis, and information
retrieval.

We’re right in downtown Boston and looking for talented developers and
computer scientists to join us. Offering competitive salaries and large equity
compensation. Email us at careers@meta.sc and check out our careers page at
[https://www.meta.sc/careers](https://www.meta.sc/careers)

------
riwsky
EnergyHub | Brooklyn, NY |
[http://www.energyhub.com/](http://www.energyhub.com/) | Full-Time | ONSITE

Like the electricity grid? Want to help keep it running? At EnergyHub, we work
with utilities and consumers to turn smart thermostats (and other devices)
into virtual power plants, dialing back demand at times of system stress. We
save users money, we save utilities headaches, and we save EVERYONE the
emission of harmful greenhouse gases. And we do it with - you guessed it -
software.

We're a small team, so you will be exposed to much of the stack - from Java
services speaking to devices, to html/ios/android frontends; from Python
analytical code (thermal modeling, etc), to operations in Ansible. ("Hey:
Ansible is written in Python, so that second phrase isn't really a contrast!"
\- great point. It sounds like you know something about the tools we use, and
are a critical thinker! Please consider applying!)

See our Full-Stack Engineer posting @
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3KiMViww](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3KiMViww)

-

William Cybriwsky

Engineer, EnergyHub

------
Darinspired
Spire Global - [http://www.spire.com](http://www.spire.com) | Locations:
Glasgow; San Francisco; Singapore; Boulder | Onsite only

Please visit our careers page to learn more:
[http://www.spire.com/careers](http://www.spire.com/careers)

*In our San Francisco office, we're currently looking for an experienced API/Web Services Developer. Please contact Darin@spire.com with your resume for more info!

Keywords: Satellites, Space, Linux, C, Python, embedded systems, RTOS,
microcontrollers, AWS, electronics and hardware, distributed systems and
networking, EE, PCBs, etc.

Overview: Spire is a nano-satellite powered data platform.

We build and launch small remote-sensing cubesats to capture valuable data for
weather prediction and Maritime domain awareness. We also operate a globally
distributed network of ground-stations.

We are a fast moving, energetic start-up applying agile development principles
to a traditionally sluggish and overly-burdened industry (and having fun doing
it).

You will never be bored at Spire!

Please email Darin@spire.com if you are interested in learning more. Previous
work in satellites not required.

------
scepko
Netra | Full-Time | Boston | REMOTE | [http://netra.io](http://netra.io)

We are a deep-learning startup gathering insight into how our clients'
customers view and interact with their products.

Currently, we are hard at work creating an application that augments visual
search with an online catalog allowing users to intuitively navigate the
collection based on visual similarity.

Our hiring process does not require intense vetting or half-day interview
sessions, just come work with us for a few weeks and we'll figure things out
from there!

We're looking to expand our team so if you're a

* [Machine Vision Scientist]([http://pastebin.com/raw/JM2kAVKn](http://pastebin.com/raw/JM2kAVKn)) (Open CV, OpenCL)

* [Full Stack Web Developer]([http://pastebin.com/raw/VZNh4ZEj](http://pastebin.com/raw/VZNh4ZEj)) (Angular, PostgreSQL, Solr)

* [Customer Success Manager]([http://pastebin.com/raw/w1ZQF2m4](http://pastebin.com/raw/w1ZQF2m4))

We would love to have you on board!

Contact us at jobs@netra.io

------
lafay
Kentik | San Francisco | Full Time | REMOTE, VISA considered

[https://www.kentik.com/careers/](https://www.kentik.com/careers/)

Interested in building a time series database, crafting a sleek, intuitive
front-end, or evangelizing a breakthrough approach to network intelligence?
This is your opportunity to get involved in a dynamic San Francisco-based
startup with major growth potential.

Kentik Technologies is the creator of Kentik Detect, a big data-based SaaS for
network visibility, DDoS detection, and infrastructure optimization.
Accessible via portal, psql client, and API, Kentik Detect is the network
visibility solution that our founders — former network operators from Akamai,
Netflix, YouTube, and CloudFlare — always wanted but could never find. It lets
network operators see complete traffic paths, find root causes for link
congestion, reduce costs by peering with other networks, and know immediately
when their networks are under DDoS attack. Our customer list includes Shopify,
Pandora, DailyMotion, Yelp, Box, Neustar, and OpenDNS. And with your help we
can keep making it even better.

On the backend we're looking for folks with real-world experience building
distributed systems in Go/C/C++. On the front end we need experts at both
client- and server-side JavaScript, with broad experience in monitoring,
visualization, and building state-of-the-art Web applications. And in sales we
need proven performers with a track record in highly technical markets
(network-related preferred).

Sound like a good fit? Check us out at
[https://www.kentik.com/careers/](https://www.kentik.com/careers/), and
contact us at hr@kentik.com.

------
Curalatis
Curalate | SEATTLE | NYC | PHILLY - www.curalate.com (roles can sit in any of
our offices) Curalate is the leading visual commerce platform, connecting
pictures, people and products. We sit at the intersection of big data and
computer vision and we help brands create authentic connections with consumers
through images!

* TechCrunch: Curalate Raises $27.5M to Help Brands Connect Content to Commerce * One of the nation’s 25 Hottest “under-the-radar startups” by Business Insider * Inc. Magazine: The 10 Hottest Startups to Work for in NYC (Curalate is #1!)

ALL ROLES CAN BE FOUND HERE: [http://grnh.se/6k3bhl](http://grnh.se/6k3bhl) \-
Full Stack Engineer - Front-end Engineer - DevOps Engineer - Product Manager -
Product/UX Designer

We hire developers, designers and product people with exceptional problem
solving skills, creative out-of-the-box thinking, and comfort with quickly
learning, evaluating, and deploying new technologies. Also, We're not language
zealots; we believe in using the right tool for the job, and are comfortable
with a polyglot codebase.

------
alexthornton
Locus Energy: [http://locusenergy.com/](http://locusenergy.com/)

San Francisco, CA and Hoboken, NJ. Remotes, interns and those needing visas
are encouraged to apply.

About us: We’re dedicated to the proliferation of sustainable energy
solutions. To that end, we build tools and services to monitor, analyze and
manage the performance of tens of thousands of solar power systems. We’re a
mature startup with a close-knit team that is greater than the sum of its
parts. Our organization provides some structure while still leaving plenty of
opportunities to make your mark. We’re not perfect but constantly improving.
We value folks who offer a new perspective and play nicely with others.

About you: You’re passionate about sustainable energy and want to play a part
of pushing our society in that direction. Nothing would excite you more than
wedding your engineering prowess with your dreams of clean, green energy. You
are thoughtful, curious and ask questions when you don’t understand. You take
ownership of your responsibilities and see them through to the end.

Perks:

\- Conveniently office locations accessible from public transportation.

\- Relaxed work atmosphere. Flexible working hours and work from home
policies.

\- Health insurance, 401k, and all the other benefits of a real company.

\- Lunch provided once a week, with a smorgasbord of snacks available all the
time.

We're looking to expand our entire team with positions in engineering, sales,
account management and customer service. Head to our careers page for more
info: [http://careers.locusenergy.com/](http://careers.locusenergy.com/)

~~~
gravyboat
Just as a heads up your 'View Open Positions' button appears to be broken. If
you change the 'return false' to 'return true' that seems to make it work: <a
href="[https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy"](https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy")
onclick="trackOutboundLink('[https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy');](https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy'\);)
return false;" class="btn view-positions">View Open Positions</a>

------
arsenerei
Staples SparX - San Mateo, CA - Full Time

Looking for:

    
    
       * Software Engineers
       * Dev Ops
       * Data Scientists
    

SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 24 billion dollar business).
Our stack is 100% Clojure, service oriented, targeting 50 million users with
1ms SLAs. We apply engineering and data science to tough problems such as
dynamic pricing, shipping estimations, personalized emails, and multi-variate
testing. We are always looking for talent in data science, engineering and
devops. Bonus points if you can bridge 2 of these together. We love people
with strong fundamentals who can dive deep.

We're a small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role,
targeting over 50 million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a
diverse and extremely talented team of seasoned engineers and data scientists.

We are located in San Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station. Come
visit or apply online at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-sparx.com).

------
jeffmellen
10x Genomics | Pleasanton & San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | 10xgenomics.com |
software.10xgenomics.com

Cutting-edge biotech company developing instruments and software to better
understand the genome.

\- Senior Software Engineer - $100-150k

\- Senior UI Engineer - $100-150k

\- Full benefits, 401(k), Netflix-style vacation policy

10x Genomics builds hardware and software that adds new capabilities to
existing genetic sequencers. We use molecular barcoding to uniquely tag DNA
fragments from either the same molecule or strands from individual cells, and
software to stitch them back together post-sequencing. This process can
resolve biologically relevant questions about large structural genetic
mutations, and determine variations in gene expression between cells-- both
vital in disease research. The market for our platform is growing rapidly, and
our instruments and software are used at some of the top research institutions
and hospitals in the world.

We are particularly looking for systems engineers who have experience
developing cloud architecture, and UI engineers who have developed dynamic web
applications. You will be developing software that will enable researchers to
much more quickly get answers out of the hundreds of gigabytes of data
generated by a single sequencing run. You can view a demo of our existing
software at [http://loupe.10xgenomics.com](http://loupe.10xgenomics.com), or
read about our pipelines at
[http://software.10xgenomics.com](http://software.10xgenomics.com).

We manage our pipelines with Go, develop analysis code using the NumPy stack,
and drive our front-end applications with AngularJS, though we're open to any
technology that allows us to develop faster. Our software team is small; four
people are working exclusively on system architecture and visualization, with
about a dozen computational biologists developing the analyses. No previous
biological experience is required; we have plenty of folks here to handle
that, but there is a lot to learn about if you're curious.

10x has most recently raised a $55M Series C from Fidelity and SoftBank, and
has about 110 employees in Pleasanton, San Francisco, and in the field across
the world. The company has brought together a remarkable team of experts from
across many domains, and developed an open, collaborative culture.

If you have an interest in something different, something futuristic, and
something altruistic, feel free to reach out at jeff@10xgenomics.com.

------
rahuljayaraman
ActiveSphere | Bangalore | ONSITE | Full Time

[http://www.activesphere.com/careers.html](http://www.activesphere.com/careers.html)

We’re looking for sensible, curious and persistent programmers.

We're a consulting company. If you join us, you would find colleagues who have
written code in JavaScript (ES6), Go, Ruby, Erlang, Haskell, Scheme, Elisp and
more using, D3, React, Angular, ko, NodeJS, TypeScript, Ruby on Rails and
more. We built a tunneling solution in Go, a Chat Server in Erlang, a Font
converter in Haskell, a DynamoDB emulator in Ruby, a Remote debugger (in
JavaScript, and Go), a Youtube annotation extension in JavaScript and more.
[http://www.activesphere.com/hacks.html](http://www.activesphere.com/hacks.html)

If you're interested in applying, please try your hand at the problem linked
below and reach out to us at career[at]activesphere.com

[https://gist.github.com/ciju/c321a972ab22656e5988](https://gist.github.com/ciju/c321a972ab22656e5988)

------
ewa
Intercom - Dublin, Ireland (VISA, ONSITE). We're hiring Software Engineers for
product, mobile, data and lead roles. What: Software-as-a-Service, customer
communication platform.

Benefits: Competitive salary, meaningful equity, free food, compensation
reviews, health insurance, open vacation policy, paid parental leave, public
transport and gym covered.

Hiring process consists of email exercise, phone interview and an onsite
interview with technical and culture sessions.

The core Intercom product is a Ruby on Rails application with an Ember.js
frontend. We use MySQL and MongoDB for most of our storage, though we’re
starting to migrate to other services like Amazon’s DynamoDB. Our iOS
application and SDK are developed in Objective-C, while our Android
application and SDK are Java.

We don’t need you to be familiar with any of these technologies to work with
us. Great people are effective and learn what we use quickly (or introduce us
to better ways of working).

How we work:
[https://www.intercom.io/careers/engineering](https://www.intercom.io/careers/engineering)

------
jbrande
Axon.io | Seattle | Onsite | FTE Looking for: -Backend

    
    
        -Full Stack
    
        -Web Dev
    
        -Android
    
        -iOS
    
        -DevOps

We develop wearable cameras and software services for law enforcement to
encode, ingest, encrypt, process (facial recognition/transcription/etc) and
allow users to manage and interact with their data all at scale. Contact
Email: jbrande@taser.com

------
whather
Outreach | Seattle, WA | Full-Time

Outreach empowers sales teams to automate and optimize their sales cadence for
cold outbound, web inbound, MQL appointment setting, and more - helping them
close more deals.

Outreach is a single-page javascript application (React) that consumes a Ruby
on Rails API backend. We transpile through Babel to give us access to ES6
javascript syntax. And we're big believers in open source and contribute back
to the community
([https://github.com/getoutreach/epf](https://github.com/getoutreach/epf) and
[https://github.com/coalescejs/coalesce](https://github.com/coalescejs/coalesce)).

We are growing incredibly fast - raised $12m last year and grew from 5 to 70
people in less than 16 months.

Looking for senior back-end, front-end and full-stack developers who are
familiar with Ruby on Rails and/or React.js.

Apply for one of our positions here:
[https://angel.co/outreach](https://angel.co/outreach)

------
theraven
IttyBittyApps | Melbourne, AU | ONSITE, VISA sponsorship available | Senior
Android developers, Lead Designer

Itty Bitty Apps is one of the most respected mobile consulting and product
development companies in Australia. We've helped companies big and small
deliver well engineered and designed mobile applications for over six years.
We're also the team behind Reveal
[http://revealapp.com](http://revealapp.com), the development tool which quite
literally changed the way developers debug mobile applications. We've only
just scratched the surface in this area and have some exciting plans for the
future. The team is passionate about great software engineering, UX and
design. You will need to share this passion and be able to point to products
you've worked on that reflect your own high standards. Our work environment is
relaxed but focussed on achieving great results for our consulting clients and
delivering ground breaking development tools to our customers.

Get in touch via jobs@ittybittyapps.com

------
sargun
Mesosphere | San Francisco, Berlin

What: Easy to run and scale. Mesosphere's data center OS makes it easy to run
big data frameworks like Storm, Apache Spark, and Apache Hadoop. Applications
designed for elasticity can leverage idle resources, improving resource
utilization and reducing total costs.

Mesosphere's systems & networking team is currently looking for several
talented and highly motivated software engineers to enable networking and
service discovery for microservices and big data workloads.

Our team builds distributed control planes. These distributed control planes
are the glue between the DCOS orchestration layer and off the shelf data
planes, such as the Linux kernel.

We use whatever technology is required to achieve extremely high availability
for our customers. Currently our tech stack is built in Erlang, C, and Go. We
use underlying techniques such as gossip, CRDTs, probabilistic algorithms, and
statistical analysis to build fault-tolerant distributed systems. We are
trailblazers in the largely undefined territory of software defined
infrastructure.

To Begin, email: Sargun@sargunme

~~~
cyarin
Does Mesosphere has an Berlin office now? I was only aware of the Hamburg one.

------
robmixlr
Mixlr | London, UK | on-site

Mixlr[1] is an audio broadcasting company, providing rock-solid and
professional live audio services to radio stations, bands, artists - and tens
of thousands of other content creators, each and every month.

From designing and building powerful broadcast apps, to seamlessly
distributing live sounds to millions of listeners, our team delivers
indispensable solutions that are trusted and relied upon worldwide.

More info: [http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs](http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs)

[1] [http://mixlr.com](http://mixlr.com)

\---

Current engineering vacancies:

* Ruby Developer (backend) [http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/backend.html](http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/backend.html)

* Frontend Developer [http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/frontend.html](http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/frontend.html)

* DevOps Engineer [http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/devops.html](http://tech.mixlr.com/jobs/devops.html)

------
mwiles
Atlanta, GA - Onsite - Visas (must currently reside in the US but we will
sponsor and/or transfer)

Pindrop is one of the fastest growing security companies in the country, and
we're seeking experienced Software Engineers (Python), Software Development
Engineers in Test, and DevOps Engineers to grow our Engineering team from 50
to 100 this year.

Our engineering team solves tough problems and invents new ways to battle
fraud using big data and audio science in the cloud. Primary technologies that
we use include Python, Linux, MySQL, all in a fast-paced, Agile environment.

We're growing fast and looking for awesome people to join our team. Perks
include regular lunch & learns, tech talks, game nights, free lunches, endless
coffee, annual professional development budget, relocation assistance, and a
culture passionate about helping people.

Please check out our open jobs [https://www.pindrop.com/careers-open-
positions/](https://www.pindrop.com/careers-open-positions/) and email
talent@pindropsecurity.com to apply!

------
mtoledo
NoRedInk | San Francisco, CA (or REMOTE for Sr., up to 6h difference from
Pacific)

Full stack rails engineer, backend / infrastructure engineers and frontend
engineers wanted to make sure that grammer is taught good. Every one's
revolutioneyesing educaton but while some student's cant even right the write
words. Then there was NoRedInk.

NoRedInk helps students quickly improve their grammar and writing skills.
We've got a small, technically excellent engineering team.

We're gradually porting all of our React.js and Flux code to Elm, and are
really active on the Elm community.

On the backend, we use Rails and MySQL, and manage our AWS deployments using
Chef / Opsworks.

Also we hired Evan Czaplicki, Elm's creator, to work on open source with us.
[http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

Join us as engineer #14, and improve how grammar is taught.

[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

~~~
mtoledo
You can learn more about what it’s like working here through Hardy’s on-
boarding blog post:

[http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
pawelrychlik
voucherify | [http://www.voucherify.io](http://www.voucherify.io) | CTO |
Full-time | San Francisco, REMOTE

About: voucherify.io automates vouchers generation, distribution and tracking.
Check out well-documented API and marketer-friendly UI. Built for developers
by developers.

We are actively looking for a smart and curious thinker to join our team and
create a modern developer tool for the sky-rocketing mar-tech industry.

A perfect candidate: * is a hands-on Javascript or Java developer * speaks
e-commerce language * knows cloud stack * knows how to build robust and
reliable systems * has first class attention to detail, while maintaining
overall understanding of business logic.

Your job will be to: * design software architecture in a dynamic startup
environment using the latest technologies, * drive product development, advise
on architecture choices and tools, * explore technologies, be creative and
push things forward, inspire other people, share knowledge, and more.

Salary: $120k – $180k, equity options available

Say hello at jobs@voucherify.io Please mention HN.

------
guptaneil
Instructure | Chicago, Salt Lake City, Seattle, REMOTE, VISA

We build open-source learning tools for schools and organizations. We're
headquartered in Salt Lake City but have engineering offices and remote
employees all over the country.

We're an engineering-driven culture that's actively hiring senior software
engineers (can be remote) and onsite android and QA engineers (must be onsite
at one of our offices). Our primary stack is Rails & React, but we're not
afraid to branch out and give you the independence to try new things. Oh, and
the benefits are amazing :)

I'm an engineer at Instructure, and love the culture and people here. I would
highly recommend it.

The interview process is a recruiter screen call, an engineering video call, a
small take-home assignment, and finally an onsite interview in our Salt Lake
City office.

Check out the open positions at [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-
via=NiHimSaI8r](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=NiHimSaI8r)

Reach out to me at neil(at)instructure(dot)com with any questions.

------
lylo
Hacker News Who’s Hiring

FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

Vacancies:

* Senior software engineer, Product

* Senior software engineer, Data Platform

* Test engineer, Compliance

* Software engineer, Mobile (iOS, Android)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses take control of their
company finances.

We have built an award-winning, online accounting product that offers full
end-to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
45,000 paying customers and continued strong growth. Customers love what we
do!

We're a growing team of over 100 people, based in Edinburgh but with remote
staff around the UK. If you want to come and help us make small businesses
awesome at doing their finances, we're currently looking for senior software
engineers to join our team.

We have opportunities across many different engineering areas (e.g. front-end,
API development, a real-time double-entry accounting engine, tax platform,
data platform, mobile apps), so we can offer a broad scope for skill and
career development. Our stack is Ruby/Rails, Javascript, React.js, MySQL,
RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch.

We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now.

[https://freeagent.workable.com](https://freeagent.workable.com)

[http://stackshare.io/freeagent/freeagent](http://stackshare.io/freeagent/freeagent)

------
joshavant
CrowdRise | Onsite (Los Angeles, CA)

CrowdRise allows anyone to raise money online for personal causes and
charities. Right now, we're looking for iOS Developer #2 to join me, iOS
Developer #1.

Technical Background: 100% Swift codebase, including 362 test cases (and
growing!). The codebase is only 10 months old and has been built from the
ground up on patterns like reactive design + MVVM. This week we're launching
the first internal beta build to the whole company! We'd like to open-source
as much as possible, too, once we get a chance to breathe.

Company Background: We're a gang of folks on an awesome mission: We raise
money for good causes. At CrowdRise, you'll regularly get emails in your inbox
that the thing your working on has helped people get a surgery they needed or
shelter they couldn't afford. It's quite a fulfilling job. As far as org
structure goes, the LA office is all engineering so it's a bit of a nerd
oasis. We're about 35 people in our Downtown LA office, near Bottega Louie and
Seven Grand. (We're across the street from One Wilshire, so we have a 1-2ms
ping which is fun, too.)

Hiring Process: First, we'd like to talk on the phone and ask you some light
technical questions and give you the chance to ask us questions. Next, we'll
ask you to come into the office and meet the team. For the iOS part of the
interview, I've been keeping a Playground in the project repo with some
interview questions. I'd like to pair with you in the Playground on those
questions, and generally just talk iOS. There will be no reverse binary tree
sorting.

If this sounds like your kinda place, please email me personally with your
resume and, if you happen to have any, some work samples: (my-first-name-
which-is-in-my-HN-handle)@crowdrise.com. I promise a reply to everyone who
emails!

------
sproutbob
Security Engineer | Sprout Social |
<[https://sproutsocial.com>](https://sproutsocial.com>) | Onsite (Chicago, IL)
| Full-time

Sprout Social is a fun company with an awesome product that is looking for an
Information Security Engineer to expand our security group at our HQ in
downtown Chicago. (We're happy to have you relocate, but we don't offer
relocation assistance. We also don't do visa sponsorship.)

If you read the posting
<[https://bitly.com/sproutinfosecjob>](https://bitly.com/sproutinfosecjob>)
you'll find that we're looking for a pretty well rounded (and at least
somewhat experienced) security professional with a diverse skill set. Here's a
sampling of the kinds of things that you'll be asked to help with:

* Vulnerability Scanning

* Basic Web App pen testing

* Security education/training

* Security code review (Python/Java/JavaScript/PHP/ObjC/Swift)

* Policy drafting

* IDS

* Log management/SIEM

* Network design

* Incident Response

* and more...

This is a small enough security group that if it is related to security, you
will probably touch it at some point. If that kind of experience sounds like
fun, send us an application (again,
<[https://bitly.com/sproutinfosecjob>](https://bitly.com/sproutinfosecjob>)).

If you have questions about the job, you can email me at bob@..., but please
don't send me applications or resumes. (I'm in security, not recruiting.)
Those go to the apply link (see above).

------
snasirca
Nulogy | Toronto, Ontario, Canada |
[https://nulogy.com/careers](https://nulogy.com/careers) | Rails SaaS for
Contract Packagers

Our motto is: "It’s Not Just Business, It’s Personal."

Our mission:

\- Enable companies to perform the activities necessary to deliver
personalized products more effectively.

\- Allow companies in the supply chain network to collaborate and do business
together more efficiently.

\- Reveal transformative insights about the operations and network dynamics of
the industry. Drive data-driven decision making and continuous improvement.

Recent Awards:

\- Deloitte: Technology Fast 50™ Canada - 2015

\- Deloitte: Fast 500™ North America - 2015

\- Aon Hewitt: Canada’s Best Small and Medium Employers, Platinum status -
2016

Benefits:

\- Unlimited vacation. Because your results are your results.

\- 100% top-up for 13 weeks for any parent of biological or adopted children

\- $750/yr toward any extra help to make your family life easier for parents.

\- Free format hack days roughly once a month.

Interview process: coffee date, 1 take home assignment, 1 on site whiteboard,
1 pair programming session

Send your resume and a cover letter to grow@nulogy.com and put "From YC" in
the subject

------
RomainLap
Gorgias | Paris (France) | gorgias.io | full-time | ONSITE

Gorgias is a helpdesk which enables companies to scale customer support.

We're hiring a full-stack python developer, 40-60k€, 1-2% equity. We'll be
relocating to the US in a few months.
[https://gorgias.workable.com/jobs/108971](https://gorgias.workable.com/jobs/108971)

------
dnissley
Angie's List | Onsite (Indianapolis, IN, USA) / Remote (Worldwide)

We're a home services company that's still a sales organization at heart but
we're making a hell of an effort at upping our technology game. We recently
completed the first stage of our transition from .NET to a Scala stack.

We're looking for talented software engineers of all walks of life to join our
growing team -- no Scala experience required (though it helps).

Interview process: We'll reach out to you via email, schedule a phone screen
(maybe two), and then do an in person interview. Fairly fast turnaround,
though the whole process can take a month or two depending on how busy things
are.

Send a resume to dylann@angieslist.com and I'll personally make sure it gets
to the right hands.

You can also apply through taleo:
[https://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm01/ats/careers/searchResults.js...](https://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm01/ats/careers/searchResults.jsp?org=ANGIESLIST&cws=38)

------
benlower
Tableau | Palo Alto or Seattle, Fulltime | Sr. Engineers | ONSITE

Tableau's ([http://tableau.com](http://tableau.com)) extensibility team is
growing and building a developer platform. Tableau's mission is to help people
see and understand data and our team is building the APIs developers can use
([http://developers.tableau.com](http://developers.tableau.com)) for
everything from automation, custom visualizations, and connecting to new data
sources.

Full job description is at
[https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=TABLEAU&cws=1&rid=18196)

If you're interested or want to know more please get in touch with me (Ben
Lower, I'm leading the team) directly -> email (bklower@tableau.com), twitter
(@benlower), SMS (+1 206.659.NINJA)

EDIT: Fixed link to full JD

------
somberi
Bangalore, India. Many Positions. Full time.

I have taken up a role to build a payment network from scratch, out of
Bangalore, India. It is funded by a big corporation, but will be arms-distance
from their central business.

It is a large, complex and fascinating problem to crack. The potential to
bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what excited me to work
on this.

We are looking to hire a good core team of full time math, physics and CS
majors, UI UX and product managers, who will work of Bangalore, India.

We are open to hiring people from around the world but they will need to work
out of Bangalore. Looking for fulltime and in exceptional cases, consultants,
welcome.

I have posted and have hired a few good candidates from Who's Hiring threads.

Since my first post, we have now released a product and also secured a payment
bank license.

We also have our payment network baked into banks and mass transit.

In the past I have built both fast-data and big-data companies and have a few
patents in this space.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.
Thanks for reading.

~~~
aryamaan
What's the name of the startup?

~~~
bangaloredude
I think it's reliance jio. They have been on it since past couple years now.

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Bing, Apple, Facebook and Groupon.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
harisamin
Pager.com | Full Stack Software Engineer | New York City | Full-time | Onsite

What: Pager is a newly launched, up-and-coming NYC health-tech start-up
reinventing the traditional doctor house call with a location-based mobile
marketplace. Through Pager, users can save time finding a reputable doctor,
waiting for a scheduled appointment, and tackling the crowded emergency room.
Doctors on the Pager network treat a wide variety of primary and urgent care
issues, all in the patient’s home, office, or hotel.

Role: Pager is looking for a Full Stack Software Engineer to develop solutions
for customer acquisition and growth-oriented initiatives. The ideal
candidate’s prior work experience reflects high standards for engineering with
proven capabilities to create engaging consumer experiences and spur growth.

To begin:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pager/jobs/188068?t=kf058s#.Vye...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pager/jobs/188068?t=kf058s#.VyegHWPOZtV)

------
lachenmayer
Boiler Room | London | Web Developer (full-stack) | full time, ONSITE

    
    
            =  =
         =        =
        =  BOILER  =
        =   ROOM   =
         =        =
            =  =
            

Boiler Room is the world’s leading community of underground music fans. We
live-stream DJ sets and live gigs from music hubs such as London, Berlin, New
York, Paris, LA and >60 other cities to music lovers all over the world. It
started as a webcam taped to a warehouse wall in East London - in five years
Boiler Room has grown to become the online home of underground music, and also
a complex broadcasting and editorial platform in its own right.

We are currently in the process of building the next generation of the web app
powering Boiler Room. We have upwards of a million views on our site a month,
and that’s not including the hundreds of millions of views that our videos
have accumulated on YouTube and Dailymotion. We want to create a completely
unique web experience that lives up to the quality of our live shows. To do
that we need someone who knows their way around the wonderful mess that is web
development, and truly cares about the experience that music lovers will have
while using our web app on all kinds of devices.

You’ll be an essential part of a dev team currently consisting of 3 developers
and 2 designers. You ideally have strong opinions about how web development
should be done in 2016, and you should be able to come up with and implement
new ideas for consuming & sharing online music experiences. Going forward, we
have some really exciting ideas around peer-to-peer audio and video streaming
- interest and/or expertise in that area would definitely be a strong plus.

(...on top of that you’ll of course be able to go to & invite your friends to
our exclusive parties being live-streamed on the site!)

If this sounds like your kind of jam, give me a shout on
harry.l+hn@boilerroom.tv!

~~~
danr4
Got no reply for my email on ~march.

------
yummyfajitas
Wingify Labs | Pune (Kalyani Nagar) and Delhi (Pitampura), India. Onsite

Wingify (wingify.com) is the company behind Visual Website Optimizer
(vwo.com). Wingify Labs is focused on building new worldclass products, both
SAAS and consumer facing. If you want to level up your skills and build things
you've never thought you could build, this is the place for you. We've got a
lot of projects cooking - from a SAAS focusing on re-engaging site visitors, a
mobile app aiming to be WeChat for India, a FinTech project servicing
agriculture and several more.

We are hiring data scientists (code + statistics), deep backend engineers
(algorithms/concurrency/computer architecture), application engineers
(frontend and backend), devops, mobile developers, support, and pretty much
everything else. With high probability we have a place for you here.

On the data science and deep backend side (the places I work most closely
with), I have some blog posts that give the general picture of the sort of
things you'll be thinking about:
[https://www.chrisstucchio.com/blog/2014/microservices_for_th...](https://www.chrisstucchio.com/blog/2014/microservices_for_the_grumpy_neckbeard.html)
[https://www.chrisstucchio.com/blog/2016/has_your_conversion_...](https://www.chrisstucchio.com/blog/2016/has_your_conversion_rate_changed.html)
[https://www.chrisstucchio.com/blog/2016/bayesian_calibration...](https://www.chrisstucchio.com/blog/2016/bayesian_calibration_of_mobile_phone_compass.html)
[http://engineering.wingify.com/posts/Free-
objects/](http://engineering.wingify.com/posts/Free-objects/)

If interested reach out to chris@wingify.com.

------
sobinator
DragonSpears | Chicago | ONSITE | Full-time

asobin@dragonspears.com

We're a custom application development consultancy that specializes in taking
our client's data and building custom applications around that data from the
ground up.

Interview process: quick coding challenge (very easy, takes 30 minutes max), 2
phone screens (HR and then a technical with one of our leads), and an in
person. Usually takes 2 to 3 weeks to complete the process. Our interview
process does not suck. If you're sharp but blow the coding assessment or don't
have the time for it, we'll figure out another way to assess your skill. Point
being, we're flexible, we just want to hire the right folks.

We're looking for full stack .NET devs who've recently switched over to the
MEAN stack. Any machine learning or data science experience is a huge plus.
Take a look here:
[http://www.dragonspears.com/careers](http://www.dragonspears.com/careers)

------
swaraj
semprehealth.com | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Position: Backend Software Engineer

Sempre Health is bringing behavior-based, dynamic pricing to healthcare,
beginning with medications.

Similar to a "good driver discount", insured patients can drive their own
copays down with healthy behaviors. Through integrations with pharmacy systems
and claims adjudicators, price is seamlessly delivered to patients at the
point of fill. This increases access to care for the 1 in 3 patients who
underutilize due to cost barriers and drive a disproportionate amount of
spend.

We believe that bright people should work on the most important problems. Get
in touch if you are excited to use technology for good, while building a
digital health startup from the ground up.

Job req on AL: [https://angel.co/sempre-
health/jobs/130959-](https://angel.co/sempre-health/jobs/130959-) software-
engineer

Stack: node.js, python, react, sql, redis

To learn more, email me at swaraj@semprehealth.com

------
ecocion
Denver, CO | Ecocion, Inc. | Full-Time | ONSITE | ecocion.com

We build software and services to help energy companies stay in compliance
with environmental regulations. Lots of data management and visualization
problems to solve, here. We're looking for junior/midlevel engineers that want
to work with Typescript, d3.js, Entity Framework 6+ using the latest Microsoft
development tools and Azure cloud services.

We've got a very small team (one manager, two developers, one QA) and we're
looking to grow to 10+ great developers, so we can take on more software
problems to solve. Get in on the ground floor as we build out the team!

Check out our Stack Overflow company page here:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/ecocion](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/ecocion)

If you are interested, please feel free to email the software engineering team
directly bxf@ecocion.com, and mention that you saw this on HN.

------
KayKodes
Boston MA (US, REMOTE) What: Software-as-a-Service, Java, Android (Play
Frameworks), microservices, tiered web application, full-stack, AngularJS $
Competitive Compensation, Base + Equity, MacBook Pro, Health, Unlimited
Vacation Interview Process: Phone Screen, Blind Phone Interview- Technical,
Onsite Technical & Culture Interview

We work extensively with Android, iOS, and web front ends, using Java (Play
framework) back end infrastructure on Heroku. We work hard to provide a well
designed user interface for our customers and to provide the infrastructure
stability necessary so that this complex distributed system "just works". We
need talented engineers to build and maintain the highest quality product as
our vision moves forward. _Open to hiring Remotely_ Use consumer and
enterprise facing software *no politics Where to apply:
pos.toasttab.com/Careers Who we want: Senior Software Engineers, Architects
who code.

~~~
blandflakes
I'm a recent hire here, so consider my bias, but the interview process for me
was among the best. The questions I was asked were relevant and solvable, some
of them involving patterns that I use every week.

For what it's worth, I've also not had to deal with any politics. I just get
to work, and everybody is very respectful, friendly, and helpful.

------
jpcody
Senior Software Engineer | AcademicWorks | Austin, TX | Onsite (Relocation
Available)

\----

Solve really big problems that truly matter with a team that's smart,
experienced, and kind.

 _The Company:_ We're a small-and-growing (45 members) company using
technology to improve access to higher education

 _The Department:_ You'll join a 3-member product engineering team within a
10-member engineering department

 _Technical Details:_ Ruby on Rails, AWS, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Cassandra,
Redis, Memcached, and some internal tooling in Go

\----

You:

* Find pragmatic solutions to difficult problems

* Take ownership of entire features and see them through from research to production

* Work well with product management, design, and the rest of the team to accomplish big goals

* Make an entire team better by being an individual contributor, a teacher, and an occasional foil

* Have proficiency with some of our technical stack or can make a very strong case you can pick it up quickly

\----

 _The Interview Process:_ You'll talk to a team member, then our CTO, then do
some remote coding (submit existing, triage an open source issue, or we'll
supply something) to chat code, then come on-site and pair, meet the team, and
meet a founder.

\----

Contact: jcody@academicworks.com

Company Site: [https://www.academicworks.com/](https://www.academicworks.com/)

Even more details:
[https://gist.github.com/jpcody/f1187d6d0828d6620633f8f6a3b3d...](https://gist.github.com/jpcody/f1187d6d0828d6620633f8f6a3b3d6da)

------
dbuxton
Arachnys | Frontend, backend and data engineers | London, New York

We help organisations from banks to charities solve their compliance problems,
focussing on AML/KYC checks and deeper investigative dives - for instance, our
software was used by the ICIJ to dig into the Panama Papers. Think big Hadoop
clusters sucking in feeds from thousands of sources in over 100 languages and
making sense of it.

Lots of the clever things we do are in-house, but we also participate in open
source: see
[https://github.com/arachnys/athenapdf](https://github.com/arachnys/athenapdf)
and [https://github.com/arachnys/cabot](https://github.com/arachnys/cabot) for
side projects that have got lots of community traction.

[https://www.arachnys.com/jobs/](https://www.arachnys.com/jobs/)

------
fellowshipofone
MakeSpace - New York, NY - Full Time

Senior Software Engineer (platform, python)

MakeSpace is the technology solution for physical storage. We are changing the
way people think about their belongings and saving them from ever having to
visit a storage unit again. In 2015, Fast Company listed us among the top 10
most innovative consumer electronics companies in the world for being “the
Dropbox of physical stuff”. Needless to say we have to keep going, well beyond
building “YACA” (yet another CRUD app). We are taking on the $24B storage
industry with a combined product and engineering team of 10 people. We are
just getting started.

We are looking for someone with 4+ years of professional in-team experience
(startup/other) and at least as many years coding.

Come and apply on
[https://makespace.com/about/careers/](https://makespace.com/about/careers/)
or email nicolas@makespace.com (no recruiters)

------
csusowp
Water Programs, California State University, Sacramento | Web Application
Developer | Full-Time | Onsite (Sacramento, CA) $61,740 - $92,616 DOE

The Office of Water Programs is a non-profit organization built on delivering
quality training materials for over 40 years to water system operators’
worldwide and addressing California water issues using applied research
methods. Our small, effective team of diversely skilled professionals provides
cost-effective solutions for protecting and enhancing water resources, public
health, and the environment through training, scientific research, and public
education.

This is a high quality of life job. Our excellent benefits package goes beyond
the standard healthcare offerings to include: * Generous vacation accrual of
16 hours per month * A minimum of 5 paid days off between Christmas and New
Years Day (Sac State is closed) * Participation in CalPERS retirement program

Working on the campus of Sacramento State, our employees have access to the
natural beauty of the American River Parkway and its bike trail, a world-class
gym (membership not included), and live events offered on campus. Sacramento
is just over an hour away from Lake Tahoe and the city of San Francisco. The
Sacramento area boasts a reasonable cost of living in comparison to the Bay
Area.

You are: A developer comfortable working the full stack - from the database to
the User Interface.

Our current toolbox: PHP, Javascript, and SQL Server. Additional experience
with Python and C# is a huge bonus.

Join our team of approximately 50 environmental researchers, technical
specialists, instructors, and other professionals and make a positive
difference on the water quality of California and beyond.

Interview Process: Online application, phone screen, in-person (roughly 3-4
hours)

Apply at [ueijobs.com]([http://ueijobs.com](http://ueijobs.com))

------
Hovertruck
Engineers (Data, Platform, Web/Frontend) | Button
([https://www.usebutton.com](https://www.usebutton.com)) | NYC | Onsite

[https://www.usebutton.com/join-us](https://www.usebutton.com/join-us)

Button is building an ecosystem of connections that drive commerce. We're
partnered with some of the largest commerce apps like Uber, OpenTable,
TicketMaster, and more – allowing you to add real-time inventory for these on-
demand services to users in your app. We were also recently named by Crain's
as the best place to work in NYC[1]!

We use a mix of different technologies, but some common themes are NodeJS,
Python, React/Flux, Docker/ECS, Objective-C, and Java.

[1]
[http://www.crainsnewyork.com/section/bestplaces/2015](http://www.crainsnewyork.com/section/bestplaces/2015)

------
danielsht
Viv Labs | San Jose, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Viv is the next-generation virtual personal assistant, brought to you by the
team that created Siri. In addition to being far more capable and intelligent,
Viv will provide a truly open platform and marketplace that lets any developer
extend Viv's capabilities with new services. VentureBeat named Viv one of the
top 15 interesting startups to watch in 2016
([http://bit.ly/1NSHobJ](http://bit.ly/1NSHobJ)). Check out this article in
Wired Magazine to learn more
([http://www.wired.com/2014/08/viv/](http://www.wired.com/2014/08/viv/)).

Open Positions: - Lead iOS Engineer - Senior Frontend Engineer - Senior UX
Designer - QA Engineer

For more info and how to apply online: [http://viv.ai](http://viv.ai)

------
BRValentine
Voltaiq - SF Bay Area - Full Time - Onsite - voltaiq.com

Data Engineering / Full Stack

“The battery is the technology of our time.” -The Economist, January 16, 2016

Powering applications from consumer electronics to IoT, EVs, medical,
aerospace, and grid storage, batteries enable our modern world. However
battery performance remains the key bottleneck impeding adoption of these
technologies. Voltaiq is changing that, using software.

Voltaiq is developing a powerful cloud-based Battery Intelligence platform for
analytics, machine learning, and visualization to enable better, safer, and
more reliable batteries and battery-powered products. We have customers, SaaS
revenue, and funding, and we’re growing our team (now at 9) to meet demand. We
seek product-focused developers who have a passion for shipping well-crafted
software.

We’re hiring for a senior developer position in backend data engineering, with
some full-stack inclination as a bonus.

Candidates should have: \- 5+ years experience engineering large-scale data
systems including database scaling, distributed systems, ETL pipelines from
multiple different data sources

\- Strong coding skills in one or more of: Python, Javascript, Java, C/C++, Go

\- Experience with Git, development on Linux/*nix, SQL and relational
databases

\- A degree in CS, Physics, Math, Engineering, or related, and interest in
energy and solving hard science problems using data

\- US Citizenship

Experience with the following would be a plus: \- Web framework (eg Django)
and deployment stack (cookies, sessions, websockets)

\- Asynchronous messaging (eg ZeroMQ)

\- Webserver deployment: AWS, Salt, Fabric, Nginx, uWSGI

Competitive salary plus equity and full benefits.

Send a resume to jobs@voltaiq.com

Thanks, HN!

------
kristenatmodus
Modus Create | REMOTE | full-time contract JavaScript ExtJS / Sencha

Hello Out there! My sales team has been uber active and I have openings for
CORE JavaScript Enthusiasts with experience with Sencha ExtJS for a new
project team.

This is a full-time contract role. Once this is finished, if we like each
other, we would be happy to engage on other mobile applications. Please email
me: kristen at moduscreate dot com. Mention HN

Modus Create is a global, tight-knit, dedicated team of engineers and
designers across 8 countries. In addition to our project work, Modus Create
encourage employees to be active in the HTML5 community. We are growing
quickly and doing lots of fun things (Sencha / Angular Ionic / ReactJS) in the
Mobile application space. Please explore our work,
[http://www.ModusCreate.com](http://www.ModusCreate.com)

I'm looking forward to meeting you - Kristen

------
morenoh149
CapsuleRx | New York City, NY NYC | full-time ONSITE

Capsule is a healthcare technology company on a mission to elevate and
simplify the consumer pharmacy experience. We believe in improving health
outcomes through innovative design, mobile technology, logistics, and
predictive analytics. We are based in New York City and launching soon. We are
seeking a Software Engineer with a generalist/fullstack orientation to join
our development team.

At Capsule you will: - Work at all levels of our Golang / React Redux / Swift
/ Postgres stack - Influence architecture, tooling, process, and culture at a
small but growing engineering shop - Contribute daily to the product dialogue
- Build things that meaningfully improve peoples’ wellbeing

You should have: - Breadth in many different skill areas (Maybe you’ve written
APIs and some front-ends and done some light devops and know a bit of
Photoshop and have coded in a functional language … the more the merrier) -
Depth in one area that you can really school us on (Perhaps you’ve written a
pubsub framework as a sideproject?) - Experience writing code as part of a
(preferably large) team

Bonus points if you have: - Built db-backed RESTful APIs (Go = awesome, but
also relevant if it was in Java, Scala, Ruby, Python, etc.) - Working fluency
in technologies like ES6/ES2015, CoffeeScript, TypeScript, Sass, Less -
Knowledge of and/or interest in React - Experience setting up a web
development environment & architecting a web app from scratch (e.g. first
person on a web app team or led a web app team) - Good grasp of TDD & CI
principles - Contributed to the development of a native mobile app - Facility
with design tools like Sketch, Illustrator, or Photoshop - Led an engineering
team apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/capsulerx/934c1772-6d4c-444d-bc2f-5328...](https://jobs.lever.co/capsulerx/934c1772-6d4c-444d-bc2f-5328...).
you can also send me messages by searching my handle

~~~
morenoh149
[https://jobs.lever.co/capsulerx/934c1772-6d4c-444d-bc2f-5328...](https://jobs.lever.co/capsulerx/934c1772-6d4c-444d-bc2f-53280af4f8db)

~~~
zgavin1
link is dead

~~~
morenoh149
:/ second dead one. Must be time sensitive? not sure.

------
achao
Uber ATC (Advanced Technologies Center) | Pittsburgh, PA | Full-time | Onsite

Uber ATC ([http://www.uberatc.com/](http://www.uberatc.com/)) is committed to
work at the cutting edge in mapping, safety, and autonomy. Come help shape the
future of transportation with us!

We are hiring across the board! Positions include Machine Learning
Specialists, Data Scientists, Full Stack Engineers, Python/C++ Engineers, Dev
Tools and Infrastructure, Perception, Localization, Motion Planning, Radar,
Video and Compression, Network Engineering and many more that you can find
here [http://www.uberatc.com/careers.php](http://www.uberatc.com/careers.php)

Feel free to email me at achao@uber.com with your resume, the position(s) you
are interested in, and a few sentences of why you'd be #superpumped to join
our team!

------
jasoncartwright
Potato are hiring front end web (often using AngularJS) & Python (mainly
Django) developers plus UX designers & project managers ONSITE across our
offices. VISA potentially available for working in the USA for British
passport holders. Freelance & fulltime available.

We're a 6yr old, 110 person agency based in London, UK with offices in
Bristol, UK & San Francisco Bay Area. Our clients include Google, PayPal,
Skype, and a number of startups.

Our work spans (and sometimes defies) categorisation and is used by over a
billions people a year. Recent interesting projects include tracking an
Antarctic expedition, organising the world's artworks, mapping DDoS attacks
and Syrian regime defections, and aiding rapid collaboration inside companies.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

------
etjossem
SendGrid | Sr. Software Engineers (Security, Platform, Test, and DevOps) and
more! | Denver, Boulder, Anaheim, Redwood City | Full Time

At SendGrid, you'll help deliver a huge portion of the world's legitimate
email. Our platform team works every day on tough scaling challenges, while
our quality and security teams make sure we're delivering the most robust
service possible. That receipt you instantly get after an Uber ride? Your
Airbnb booking confirmation? That's us.

The team is absolutely fantastic - we hire great people and trust them to get
the job done. We're a company of about 300 people, and we've been growing fast
ever since we got started in 2009.

More info and a place to apply:
[http://grnh.se/xes14l](http://grnh.se/xes14l). If you have questions, my
email's in my profile!

------
t-ob
Lumi | London, UK | iOS Developer (Swift) | ONSITE |
[https://lumi.news](https://lumi.news)

Salary: £40,000 - £65,000 depending on experience.

Lumi is a personalised news reader. We learn your interests automatically from
the get go and recommend you articles that we think you'll love. Lumi was
created by the founders of Last.fm, a music recommendation website that
accrued 40 million users.

We already have a successful Android product, and our iPhone version will be
launching within the week. We are looking for an experienced iOS developer to
join our small team.

To apply, either launch a CV at jobs@lumi.news, or get in touch personally if
you'd like to chat first (tom@lumi.news).

Job spec: [https://lumi.news/about/jobs/ios-
developer](https://lumi.news/about/jobs/ios-developer)

------
scg
San Francisco | Founding Engineer | Alien Labs | Full-Time, On-site | VISA |
[https://angel.co/alien-labs](https://angel.co/alien-labs)

Alien Labs is building bots that automate routine or repetitive work, allowing
teams to spend more time on work that requires creativity and emotional
intelligence.

We don't care about the source of your education, we care about your
abilities!

Day to day you will: • Apply state-of-the-art NLP methods to valuable real-
world applications • Prototype and optimize deep learning systems • Work with
our proprietary corpus of user data • Work with other engineers and designers
to develop new features and easy-to-use interactions • Actively influence
which technologies and frameworks we use across our stack

You are: • Excited to build products that span many services & technologies •
Familiar with one or more backend programming languages (Python, Go, C++,
Ruby, etc.) • Interested in developing creative and polished conversational
UI/UX • Comfortable with theoretical computer science, algorithms, reading
research papers, etc. • Bonus: Research or practical experience with Machine
Learning, Deep Learning (TensorFlow, Theano, Torch, Caffe, etc.) or NLP (NLTK,
spaCy, etc.) • Bonus: Experience with computer science (ACM, USACO, IOI
CodeJam, TopCoder, etc.) or math (IMO, USAMO, PUTNAM, etc.) competitions

Benefits: • Generous equity package, (1.0% – 4.0%) including a 10-year
exercise window and benefits (vacation days, health, dental, vision insurance)
• Competitive salary ($75K – $125K) • State of the art equipment (laptop,
monitor, headphones, etc.) • Free lunch, dinner, snacks, etc. • Introvert
friendly environment (closed floor plan, few interruptions, etc.)

Details at [https://angel.co/alien-labs/jobs/134898-founding-
engineer?ut...](https://angel.co/alien-labs/jobs/134898-founding-
engineer?utm_source=profile_module_job_listing)

~~~
ginger_beer_m
Being a small startup (?), are you sure you have the capability to sponsor
visa?

I'm also concerned by the fact you're looking for someone to work on NLP/deep
learning stuff, which forms the core offering of your company, but that person
will be an engineer rather than standing on equal footing as a co-founder.

------
JulianRaphael
Zuper / Remote (UTC, UTC+1,2,3)

Location: Munich, Germany

What: creating a financial digital assistant to improve the efficiency of all
things personal finance

Role: CTO (iOS, Android, Java, Spring)

Compensation: salary + equity (based on experience, starting at €70k +
1.0-5.0%)

You will:

* easily navigate the challenges of building stable technological infrastructure within a startup

* set up a highly efficient DevOps structure

* recruit and lead developers

* translate business needs into measurable technological issues * scale our products across different platforms

* set up and lead our tech blog

* present your work at tech conferences

* drive the overall growth of the company as part of the leadership team

We offer:

* a great compensation package (salary + equity)

* flexible working arrangement (flexible hours, remote)

* relocation support if you want to move to Munich

* office directly located in the centre of Munich

* education vouchers

* freedom to test and iterate your personal management philosophy within our company

Interview Process:

1\. 15 Min call with CEO -> culture fit + basic tech questions

2\. 45 Min call with interim CTO -> tech interview

3\. Paid work day -> fit fit fit?

4\. Final decision

Contact: js@getzuper.com

------
ca
Top Hat | Toronto, ON, Canada | Full-time

Top Hat is hiring for a couple roles: mobile dev (native iOS, Android), full-
stack web developer (Python, Django, Javascript, React.js, NodeJS), and test
engineer (test automation framework management; mobile and web). We also hire
interns so please feel free to apply for that as well. Salary ranges based on
experience from $70k to $100k.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
world) education startup that helps make class more engaging. We've got some
really cool problems to work on and your work would be impacting a huge number
of students daily.

If you're not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free
to contact us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you
manage the work permit process.

Send your resume/github account to chris at tophat dot com.

------
colinbartlett
Assembled Brands - [https://assembledbrands.com](https://assembledbrands.com)
| REMOTE (US)

Seeking two senior engineers to join our remote team. We are based in New
York, but our team is distributed across the US. Our stack is primarily
Ruby/Rails and JS/React.

The technology team at Assembled Brands works on varying apps and services for
the fashion and retail brands that compose our holding company. Our ecosystem
consists of several full stack Rails apps along with a Rails API-only app that
services numerous React-based web apps.

If you're interested in building mobile apps with React Native or have at
least 5 years experience with Ruby, email colin@assembledbrands.com. We are a
small, nimble team, with an interview process to match: Not a lot of
formalities, just some video chats and code reviews.

------
plethora
Plethora | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

At Plethora we're building a fully automated CNC milling service so engineers
can prototype precision aluminum parts in days, not weeks. We believe in a
world where everyone has access to the powers of engineering, for everything
from new product development, prototyping, and rapid manufacturing, to
scientific experiments and artistic projects.

We're a thoughtful, engineer-lead company, growing fast and looking for
talented programmers, designers, and managers for the following roles amongst
others:

\- Computational Geometry Software Engineer

\- Senior Lead Front-end Engineer (Javascript)

\- Senior Software Engineer (CAD API)

\- Backend Engineer

\- Test/QA Automation Engineer

\- Head of Engineering

\- Product Manager(s)

\- Inside Sales Manager

\- Digital Marketer / Growth Hacker

\- Marketing Communications Manager

\- Prototype Machinist and Programmer

[https://www.plethora.com/careers](https://www.plethora.com/careers) |
careers@plethora.com

------
jaz46
Love Golang, Docker and distributed systems?

San Francisco -- Onsite only

pachyderm.io

github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and Kubernetes provide the perfect
building blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

Pachyderm is just 4 people right now, so you'd be getting in right at the
ground floor and have an enormous impact on the success and direction of the
company as well as building the rest of the engineering team.

Salaries start at $100k and go up from there based on experience. We also
offer significant equity, full benefits, and all the usual startup perks. This
position is based in SF.

Positions:

* Core distributed systems/infrastructure engineer

* Front-end UI/UX -- Own the entire front-end, admin dashboard, and user interface for Pachyderm!

Our hiring process:

* The entire process is focused around strong communication skills and simulating our actual work environment, not BS coding questions.

* Step 1: Friendly chat with founder to get to know each other

* Step 2: Technical phone screen

* Step 3: Take home problem -- because live coding is no fun for anyone. :)

* Step 4: Onsite

We're a small startup so our entire process can be less than 2 weeks start to
finish or whatever you prefer.

Read more about our long-term company vision: [https://medium.com/pachyderm-
data/lets-build-a-modern-hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-
build-a-modern-hadoop-4fc160f8d74f)

Email: jobs@pachyderm.io

------
ableal
Powertools Technologies | Lisbon, Portugal | Full-time, onsite

Looking for a junior engineer for work on Electronic Design Automation
software tools, scripts and physical design kits. Candidate should at least
have (or graduate shortly) a 3 year university degree in engineering. Most
suitably Electronic/Computer Engineering or Informatics with good Systems
base.

Site: [http://www.powertools-tech.com](http://www.powertools-tech.com) . Small
experienced team with international industrial and academic track, willing to
train new hire in fairly uncommon skill set. Candidate should be capable of
quality detail work, and have good communication abilities, to provide support
to international design teams in fabless semiconductor companies.

Email your interest and CV to powertools-tech@powertools-tech.com, please.

------
bensummers
Haplo -- London, UK -- Full time, ONSITE

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

We're looking for developers at all levels, from junior to senior, to help us
build open source software which is making significant improvements to
everything from the inception of research projects to publication of research
results.

You'd love working with us if you think that:

* doing things the right way is just as important as getting them done.

* open sourcing your software allows your work to have a positive impact on as many people as possible, and makes great business sense.

* growing steadily through revenue is preferable to gambling with the rocket fuel of investment.

* working in an environment where everyone is learning together is essential to doing your best work.

Our open source information platform, Haplo, is a radically effective
framework for building applications to manage information in complex
organisations. On top, we're building Haplo Research Manager, which provides a
single integrated view of all research activity in a university.

[http://haplo.org](http://haplo.org)

We're a bootstrapped, mature and successful business, and are at an exciting
time where we've won several large contracts, the team is growing, and our
toolkit enables us to rapidly deploy new features.

Join us! [http://www.haplo-services.com/about/who](http://www.haplo-
services.com/about/who)

Fast recruitment process: Email us your CV. 20 minute phone call. Spend a few
hours on a short coding challenge. Visit us for an in-depth code review and
interview.

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

------
valentinu
Leeruniek | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | full-time | on-site |
[https://leeruniek.recruitee.com/o/technical-
lead](https://leeruniek.recruitee.com/o/technical-lead)

Leeruniek is hiring one or two experienced engineers to help building tools
that empower educators to deliver excellent education in the schools from
Netherlands. This is an exciting opportunity for a proven leader with strong
technical chops to evolve into a CTO role.

We're using python(django-rest-framework) and js(react). DB wise we're
postgres and we use ansible to provision the servers. We're currently 2 devs:
one with the team in Amsterdam plus one dev working remote. We're running on
Azure as BizSpark members but there is a strong preference to diversify on AWS
in the near future.

------
ewindisch
IOpipe | Full Time | Philadelphia, remote | Frontend Engineer / Fullstack
Engineer

IOpipe is a solution to automate and simplify software development and
operations. By approaching development through a DevOps lens, our users are
able to optimize their applications, simplify debugging of distributed and
event-driven applications, and even generate complex, distributed applications
automatically. Our founders hail from the Docker and OpenStack projects.

As our first hire, you will have a critical role in choosing the stack and
building the customer-facing frontend of IOpipe services. Our backend
architecture and tools include NodeJS, Neo4j, Docker, Terraform, and
Elasticsearch.

There's a lot more going on that we can't talk about in public yet, but we're
poised for exciting times ahead.

Contact us, and lets talk! <eric@iopipe.com>

------
wittedhaddock
Caffeine | INTERNS REMOTE (Cambridge, MA/Boston/Austin, TX)

What: Making it _really_ easy to write high quality applications

We're starting by making the network performance on iOS applications far, far
faster: [http://www.caffei.net/](http://www.caffei.net/)

Hiring Process: No formal process, but we need all the help we can get. If you
can contribute, come contribute. Let us know what you need to contribute, and
we'll resource you as best we can.

We have a small office in Accomplice VC's office on 1st st. in Cambridge, but
often work from home/the public library.

We need help with sales, data analysis (to tool sales & marketing),
engineering, & marketing. Our product is full stack Swift (yes, on the backend
too).

If interested in learning more please feel free to contact me:
james@caffei.net

------
caseyrabiea
The Trade Desk | Full Time, Onsite | San Jose CA, San Francisco CA, Aliso
Viejo CA, Ventura CA, Boulder CO, New York NY, London UK, Sydney AUS

Hiring: All levels of fullstack software engineers, as well as fullstack
engineers with a UI focus

 _You might be a great fit for The Trade Desk dev team if_ :

* You are a full-stack SOA engineer / generalist. Experience / interest in working in a variety of layers and technologies within a SOA is a must for our team. This includes: AngularJS SPA development, MVC-based web architecture, external RESTful APIs, distributed (and in our case, highly scaled) request handling services, no-SQL and relational SQL databases, big data processing (e.g. data bus architecture, Hadoop / MPP data warehouse, etc.), and data visualization (e.g. Tableau). Experience in all these layers is not strictly required, but we do like to see experience working in more than one, as well as eagerness to work on projects that might slice through them all.

* You have product-driven software development experience using a modern, object-oriented language. Memory-managed languages are best -- .e.g. C#, Java, Python, Ruby, etc. We do a lot of development in C#/.NET, but specific experience here is not required.

 _Cool stuff about TTD_ :

* Our platform processes 3million+ requests per second

* Work with the best engineers in the business

* Lunch catered

* Dog friendly offices

* We've grown faster than any other adtech company in the industry, and have been ranked as the 7th fastest growing company in North America on Deloitte's 2015 Technology Fast 500

* Amazing Company Culture (5 star reviews on Glassdoor don't lie)

* Unbeatable Benefits

If you want to learn more, email casey.rabiea@thetradedesk.com or apply
directly on our website [http://thetradedesk.com/join-
us](http://thetradedesk.com/join-us)

------
mbesto
Versame | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time | On-site

We're changing the way the world thinks about education, one child at a time.
Our first product, the Starling, is a fitbit for word tracking.

Our Stack

* JavaScript (Node / React)

* Mobile (iOS / Android)

Looking for someone who's passionate about early childhood education, wants to
work in a wearables company and has a dynamic/polyglot outlook on technology.
Our immediate projects are web and mobile based, but we have some interesting
big data, NLP, and machine learning problems we need to solve as well.

We are well funded (Series A) and pay market rates. All experience levels
should apply.

Check us out here: [https://www.versame.com/](https://www.versame.com/)

Email me mike AT versame DOT com for more info.

Recruiters/Recruiting websites - do not send me email or you'll get INSTA-
spammed-boxed.

------
kylerush
Hillary for America | Brooklyn, NY (no remote)

Jobs are full-time, salaried, and come with benefits (health insurance,
commuting benefit, etc.)

Hiring for all skillsets: security, ops, frontend, backend, product, and
design. Looking for mid-level, senior, and managers.

New York Times on Why a Presidential Campaign is the Ultimate Start-Up:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/07/upshot/why-a-
presidential-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/07/upshot/why-a-presidential-
campaign-is-the-ultimate-start-up.html?_r=0)

To apply (mention Hacker News!) and get more information:
[https://www.hillaryclinton.com/tech/](https://www.hillaryclinton.com/tech/)

Or you can email me at krush at hillary clinton dot com.

~~~
feel-the-bern
Covering relocation?

------
danielamc
Uken Games, downtown Toronto, full time onsite

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is either Unity or Javascript (HTML5).

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
twistedpair
MC10,Inc | Boston,MA | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://mc10inc.com](https://mc10inc.com)

MC10 is pioneering wearable IoT.

We're hiring devs for Frontend, Backend, and ML Big Data. We released the
BioStampRC™(research connect) platform last month to great fanfare [1], and
our L'Oréal [2] sun UV sensor in Jan. Now we need to keep cranking on software
across all tiers to keep our growing customer base happy. Building software
End-2-End from HW, to FW, to Mobile, to Web, to Big Data ML, and OPS provides
a stable of problems we need your help to solve.

See open positions at
[https://mc10inc.com/careers](https://mc10inc.com/careers)

\- Cassandra/Elasticsearch/Rabbit/Redis/Spark Streaming

\- PlayFramework/Akka/iPython/Django/AWS

\- Scala/Python

We've also got an awesome new, swanky office in Lexington, MA that includes 2
gyms, a climbing wall, huge rec room, fully stocked kitchen, and catered
dinner. Plus, there are a bunch of cool nerds that span the entire range of
engineering expertise, making it fun to come to work.

Come join us! Reach out to careers@mc10inc.com or via
[https://mc10inc.com/careers](https://mc10inc.com/careers). You're welcome to
ping me at jlust at mc10inc dot com for any questions. I'm a lead backend
developer building our cloud services.

[1]
[http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10/82032978/)

[2] [http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-
with...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-with-loreal-
on-sun-sensor/)

------
mbradburylane
Native In-Video Advertising. Back-end Java roles. ONSITE. London Nr. Waterloo.
We are a small team of Java gurus, computer vision and machine learning
experts and sys-admins, based in central London developing a cloud based
platform to sell and deliver native in-video adverts (they look like they were
always there) to our global customers. We develop containerised Docker
microservices deployed onto AWS for our worldwide client-base.

We added up the languages we speak well, and it came to 12. The same goes for
our development. We are looking for polyglot developers fluent in Java and
preferably able to make themselves understood in JavaScript (AngularJS),
Groovy and Python. PHP is never spoken. melanie.bradbury-lane@mirriad.com
Recruitment Manager. Mirriad

------
GnomeChomsky
Zerto — [http://www.zerto.com](http://www.zerto.com) — Israel (Herzliya);
Boston (halfway between Broadway & South stations); remote

Zerto has the industry's leading hypervisor-based replication solution for
private, public, and hybrid clouds. If you're interested in virtualization,
data protection/mobility, disaster recovery—or just working on interesting
technical challenges—then we might be right for you.

Early this year we closed a $50M round with IVP and growth has been fantastic.
We're on a hiring spree with a wide range of openings, including roles in QA,
R&D, DevOps, product management, sales/solutions engineers, development, etc.
Technologies include C++, C#, .NET, PHP, and JavaScript (Angular and Node).

Experience with and/or interest in these could be helpful: hypervisors, cloud
computing, virtualization, VMware, Hyper-V, AWS, and Azure.

Also hiring for a ton of non-technical positions, especially in sales,
marketing, and account management—most of these positions are also fully
remote and spread out globally.

\- Boston openings:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3K5RZiws](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3K5RZiws)

\- Israel openings:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?355RZiwN](http://app.jobvite.com/m?355RZiwN)

\- Remote openings:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3y6RZiwh](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3y6RZiwh)

I want to highlight the eLearning Developer opening
([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3GXSZiwh](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3GXSZiwh)). We
need an instructional designer who's very capable in Adobe Captivate, but if
you know HTML5 (particularly JavaScript) and/or Flash please feel free to
apply—we can teach you Captivate, and this could be a good chance to take your
frontend skills in a slightly different direction than what you may be used
to.

------
guha
Onu Technology, Inc. | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS, POSTDOCTORAL
CONSULTANTS

Onsite in Silicon Valley (preferred) or San Diego, or REMOTE depending on role

Interview process: video calls if you're distant or an in-person visit if
you're local.

We are developing high-performance algorithms for truly big data, video
analysis, NLP, and more. We solve deep technical challenges and are building
offerings relevant to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields.
We are currently open to engineers with solid experience in CUDA, Mesos,
Torch/TensorFlow, Clojure, Scala, and/or React, as well as to enthusiastic
generalists who lack this experience but can learn quickly. We also welcome
interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior graduate students.

Contact info@onutechnology.com.

------
OUD
OfferUp|Seattle/Eastside|Onsite|Full-time|Visa Transfer OK

We are changing how people connect to buy and sell locally, and are considered
the largest mobile-only marketplace in the US. Our fast-growing team is hiring
a number of positions in the Engineering and Product organization.

[https://offerupnow.com/jobs/](https://offerupnow.com/jobs/)

Our tech includes Python/Django, AWS, iOS (objective-c), Android
(native/java), PostgreSQL, Linux, among others

We are a team of passionate and driven individuals who care deeply about the
work we're doing. We have raised over $90M in funding from a number of great
investors. We are committed to continuing to improve the OfferUp experience
for our users.

If interested, feel free to email dustin@offerupnow.com

------
antgoldbloom
Kaggle | San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE | Software Engineering

Technologies: C#; ASP MVC Core; React; TypeScript; Docker; Azure.

Kaggle is hiring backend engineers:
[https://www.kaggle.com/careers/backend](https://www.kaggle.com/careers/backend)

Kaggle is best known as a platform for machine learning competitions. We have
a community of over 530K data scientists. Now also building a sharing-and-
collaboration platform (closest analogy is Github for data science):
[https://www.kaggle.com/scripts](https://www.kaggle.com/scripts))

Interesting opportunity for software engineers looking for exposure to machine
learning.

Two of our engineers have come via HN posts, so we take HN referrals very
seriously.

------
wschroed
The McDonnell Genome Institute at Washington University | St. Louis, MO |
Full-time | ONSITE

I am looking for a non-entry level software developer to join my
Applications/LIMS team at the McDonnell Genome Institute! We are currently
working on projects in the areas of cloud storage, cloud compute, high-speed
data transfer, and laboratory automation. If you are interested, please search
for job 33387 at [https://jobs.wustl.edu/](https://jobs.wustl.edu/), and apply
through the system. They will pass along the information, and I will email
you. Naturally, I'll answer questions here, too.

The interview process is the application, a work sample test plus phone
interview to cover the test, and a tour of the lab.

------
lawrencegs
Indosystem | Jakarta, INDONESIA | Full Time, Onsite

What: Web, mobile & IoT tech innovation house. We are engineering first
company, focused on providing reliable, quality services. Founders and several
team members have US experience.

Opening: Experienced UX designer is our priority right now. You won't only be
designing responsive web & mobile app, but also user interface for consumer-
facing custom hardware solution.

More about the opening: [https://indosystem.com/career/visual-ux-ui-
designer](https://indosystem.com/career/visual-ux-ui-designer)

Beyond that, fullstack, frontend, iOS, Android are always welcome.

To start: [https://indosystem.com/career](https://indosystem.com/career)

------
jianshen
Houzz | Downtown Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE

Houzz connects millions of homeowners, home design enthusiasts and home
improvement professionals around the world. We've spent the last five years
building new technology to make home design easier but there are so many
problems to be solved in this $600BN industry.

We're looking for deeply technical and entrepreneurial folks who genuinely
want to own product from end to end.

Currently looking for:

* Front End (JS/React/Node)

* Back End (HHVM/PHP/MySQL/Redis)

* Security (Browser Attacks/Server Hardening)

* Data Science / Computer Vision

* Design (UX/Visual/Motion)

* Unity (VR/Rendering)

Learn more: [https://goo.gl/3DJWcz](https://goo.gl/3DJWcz) |
[http://blog.houzz.com/](http://blog.houzz.com/)

~~~
hash2016
Are hiring international candidates on F1 visa at?

~~~
jianshen
We try our hardest to make it work for the right candidates. A valid F1 is
doable.

------
BernaGatsby
UpCounsel (upcounsel.com) | San Francisco (ONSITE) At UpCounsel we provide
businesses with an alternative to expensive and slow law firms through an
online marketplace and an all-star virtual lawyer community. UpCounsel is
working with thousands of entrepreneurs and companies to increase the quality
and speed of legal services, while dramatically reducing costs. We are looking
for Engineers (Data, Full-stack, Front-End), Data Analysts, Data Scientists,
and Sales Positions! Check out & apply on our careers page
([https://www.upcounsel.com/home/careers](https://www.upcounsel.com/home/careers))
and be sure to email me at bernadette [at] upcounsel [dot] com

------
mergesort
Timehop is hiring | NYC | timehop.com | Full-time | On site

What: Senior iOS and backend engineers. I'm Joe, I'm an iOS developer at
Timehop. We're a small team (15), with millions of very happy users who enjoy
working on a fun product. The iOS codebase is written in ReactiveCocoa, with a
modular architecture, and more Swift structs and protocols every day. Our
backend is hiring for Go developers, but all smart people are welcome. We run
on AWS, Aurora, and the work is almost entirely work in Go.

Hiring process: A pretty quick coding exercise, which you can take your time
with, followed by coming in to meet the team, so we can to get to know you,
and more importantly so you can get to know us.

If you’d like to find out more, contact me at joe@timehop.com!

Looking forward to it.

------
JohnnyLee
Readmore - [http://www.readmo.re](http://www.readmo.re) \- Amsterdam, The
Netherlands - ONSITE

I'm a developer at Readmore in Amsterdam and we're currently looking for an
on-site developer. We're a small company, so you'd need to be comfortable
working with a variety of technologies. We're currently growing and refreshing
our systems, so there would be a good deal of both responsibility and freedom
in the position. If you'd like more information please don't hesitate to get
in touch.

In case you're wondering, our back-end systems use Ruby+Rails, Go, and some
PHP. On the front-end we do HTML/CSS/JS on the web, and we have native
applications for iOS, Android, and Windows Phone.

Thanks!

David

------
thomas-d
Genomics plc | ONSITE (Oxford, UK)​

Genomics plc was launched in 2014 by four leading statistical geneticists at
the University of Oxford​, and is a leading analysis company developing
algorithms and software solutions to uncover the relationships between genetic
variation and human disease.

We are now seeing to grow our team of developers, and have open roles for two
Senior Python Developers, a Senior Web Developer, and a Data Visualisation
Developer. These roles are all based in central Oxford, and further
information can be found at [http://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-
us/](http://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/). Applications should be sent to
recruitment@genomicsplc.com.

------
davidw
G5 | Bend, Oregon | Full time, on site

Looking for people who know Rails and other stuff:
[http://www.getg5.com/about/careers/](http://www.getg5.com/about/careers/) has
the actual details and company pitch, so I'm just going to add what I like
about it:

* It's a good place, nice people, great work/life balance.

* Bend, Oregon is a great place to live if you like the outdoors, and has a shot at being a startuppy place like Boulder if things continue to go well. In some ways it's kind of fun to be involved in the early stages of that, rather than come along when things are mostly settled - it means there's more room to do stuff!

Feel free to send me any questions/comments!

------
chrisconley
RealScout - Rails Engineers/Javascript Engineers/Data Engineers/Data
Scientists - Mountain View, CA and Philadelphia, PA - Full-time - Onsite

RealScout helps real estate agents sell more homes. Our aim is to provide
better transparency between home sellers and buyers to create a more efficient
marketplace.

We pair program [1], hold hack days every other Friday [2], and have recently
improved test coverage from 45% to 85%. The focus seems to be paying off: The
number of home purchases powered by RealScout tripled in 2015 and our user
base has grown 500% in the last six months.

We're on the way to Series B being previously backed by Joe Lonsdale (Palantir
founder), Ken DeLeon (2012's #1 Realtor) and several others ($7m to date).

If you're interested in helping shape and mold engineering culture and
technology [3] in a small and growing team, feel free to reach me at chris
(at) realscout.com!

[1] - [http://eatcodeplay.com/why-we-killed-off-code-
reviews/](http://eatcodeplay.com/why-we-killed-off-code-reviews/)

[2] -
[https://twitter.com/chrisconley/status/618830194971774976](https://twitter.com/chrisconley/status/618830194971774976)

[3] - [https://github.com/RealScout/redux-infinite-
scroll](https://github.com/RealScout/redux-infinite-scroll) |
[http://eatcodeplay.com/on-the-road-to-a-better-
elasticsearch...](http://eatcodeplay.com/on-the-road-to-a-better-
elasticsearch-location-typeahead/) | [http://eatcodeplay.com/installing-gpu-
enabled-tensorflow-wit...](http://eatcodeplay.com/installing-gpu-enabled-
tensorflow-with-python-3-4-in-ec2/) |
[http://g.raphaelli.com/2015/11/13/docker-data-container-
snap...](http://g.raphaelli.com/2015/11/13/docker-data-container-
snapshots.html)

------
meonicorn
Tempo Automation | San Francisco | Product Designer

Tempo Automation is revolutionizing the electronics manufacturing field. We
are creating the first ever electronics manufacturing solution that helps
established companies and entrepreneurs create hardware at the speed of
software. We believe that creative people have outsized impact on society, and
are passionate about building tools to unleash that potential.

We are looking to hire an exceptional and ambitious designer to lead design at
Tempo. You will own and architect the seamless experience for our customers.
You will direct the design of our products, brand, marketing channels, and
guide our factory/office space. You will push boundaries for what it means to
interact with the company’s leadership, internal and external customers.

You will design a system that enables electronics engineers to focus on the
creative and leveraged aspects of their work - not phone calls, emails, and
logistics. At Tempo, we are inspired by the ease of compiling software, and
hope to bring that same experience to building electronics. As lead designer,
you will define that experience by working with a talented team of software
engineers.

[https://secure.tempoautomation.com/home/careers](https://secure.tempoautomation.com/home/careers)
or email directly to careers@tempoautomation.com

Requirements: -3+ years of commercial product design experience -Strong
information design skills with a solid foundation in UX design heuristics
-Voracious when it comes to acquiring knowledge -Excellent oral and written
communication skills -Excellent graphic design skills (layout, typography,
color) -Mastery of design tools: Sketch, Illustrator, and/or Photoshop
-Mastery of prototyping tools: Framer, Pixate, Origami, and/or HTML/CSS/JS
-Ability to generate pixel-perfect production assets -Ability to thrive in a
fast-paced, dynamic startup environment -Superb attention to detail -Comfort
collaborating with customers, sales and marketing, engineering, and operations
-Ability to synthesize and analyze huge amounts of information -Ruthless
prioritizer

------
classyjim
Farmdrop - [https://farmdrop.workable.com/](https://farmdrop.workable.com/) \-
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. Farmdrop represents a new
economic approach to food retailing whereby the benefits of cutting out the
middle-men are shared between customers who enjoy fresher, healthier food at
lower prices, and smaller scale producers who enjoy best-ever trading terms.
We are supported by many in the food and farming communities and backed by the
entrepreneurs behind Asos, Love Film, Zoopla, and Street Car. Current openings
in London - Automation QA Engineer. E-mail me direct at james@farmdrop.co.uk
for more information.

------
0xa
Kensho: Primarily Boston, MA (Cambridge). We also have offices in New York, NY
(NYC), San Francisco, CA (SF), and Stamford, CT: FULL TIME, ONSITE

We are making financial analysis faster, accessible, intuitive and beautiful
through our partnerships with Goldman Sachs and CNBC. We're small, hungry, and
have hoppity-hops in the office. To get our attention, share a project with us
that shows:

(Software Engineers) Innovation at any layer of the stack, but especially with
javascript or infrastructure. Inside tip: High velocity problem-solving and
coding are essential.

(Machine Learning Engineers) Advanced machine learning, NLP or modeling
techniques at scale. Notable research and data science experience expected.
Inside tip: Demonstrate multiple years of data science research, ability to
explain nuances of sophisticated models and excellent ability to optimize.

(UI Designers) Your portfolio of data visualizations, workflows or UI designs.
Inside tip: Make data beautiful, intuitive and informative.

Hiring process: We're a small team who will interview very few candidates. We
all think interviewing is broken and have flexibility to adjust the process --
please show us where you shine! We start with looking at projects mentioned in
your resume and/or cover letter. Then, depending on you, the role, and the
projects you shared, we'll talk to you via phone/hang out/in person (if
local). We'll likely do some live coding or design presentation, ideally on
your computer, extending something you have created. We also have take-home
challenges if you don't have deep enough projects to share, or maybe
interviews aren't your thing. Lastly we bring you to Cambridge to interview us
in person and go more in depth. Again, please bring along something you are
passionate about and that you'd like to extend and discuss.

Our Stack

    
    
      * python, pandas, numpy, scipy, scikit-learn, nltk, et al.
    
      * Javascript, React, d3, canvas
    

Please say hello at
[https://www.kensho.com/#/careers](https://www.kensho.com/#/careers)

------
iamtrevor
Tableau | Seattle WA, Kirkland WA, Palo Alto CA, Austin TX, Vancouver CA |
ONSITE

Tableau is hiring! From server, desktop, to mobile development, and everything
in between! Tableau is genuinely a great place to be, and there's enough
positions to suit the passions and skills of most people.

Openings here: [http://rolp.co/F6Tc9](http://rolp.co/F6Tc9)

I'm Trevor Hall, a hiring manager in development at Tableau. Although my team
doesn't have any openings, I'm still happy to chat, help find a good fit for
you, and pass your resume around to the right people. If you're interested,
ping me directly (trhall@…) and we can chat.

------
napoleond
SiteDocs is hiring junior and senior programmers to join our REMOTE team
(North American time zones), working on web and mobile applications for the
construction industry. (SiteDocs headquarters are near Vancouver, but our dev
team is spread throughout Canada and North America.)

We're a growing B2B start-up with dozens of employees, thousands of users, and
real revenue. Our mobile applications are built with Xamarin, and our web app
is built with React, but we don't necessarily care if you've worked with
either before as long as you're a good programmer who's interested in (and
reasonably good at) learning new things.

A job at SiteDocs means:

* Being responsible for your own piece of the product. We're a relatively small team, and our product is relatively young, so the features and components you build will have a meaningful impact on our users' experiences.

* The opportunity to teach (for senior developers) and to learn (for junior developers). Our company values continuous learning, and as a dev team we are more than happy to hire and train programmers right out of university (or self taught, etc).

* Market salary. However, we're a Canadian company and our dollar is not doing very well these days, so it is currently difficult for us to pay in markets that demand more than $100k USD. I know that's a completely reasonable salary, but we're just not there at the moment and don't want to waste your time :) As a remote team, it is more feasible for us to hire people in low cost-of-living areas and pay them slightly above-market for their location--note, however, that we're limited to employees working in North American time zones at the moment.

Our hiring process is as follows:

1\. Email application.

2\. 15 minute screening call with me.

3\. Online programming test at testdome.com. It's a fairly tough test, with
questions in a few different programming languages (the intent is not to bias
our process towards experience with any particular language).

4\. Short (one page) writing sample. We value written communication a lot.

5\. Group conversation (over Google Hangouts) with some other members of the
team. This is largely assessing oral communication.

Yes, there are several steps, but the entire process only adds up to about 5
hours of your time, and the plus side is you'll be joining a remote team that
truly values programming competence AND communication skill.

If you'd like to talk, please email dave.noel@sitedocs.com with "HN Hiring" in
the subject line.

~~~
wayn3
What about Europeans who work american timezones?

~~~
napoleond
We don't have anyone like that right now, but we're open to it.

------
jennhart352
SharpSpring.com | Gainesville, FL | Full Time | Onsite

HIRING Site Reliability Managers, Dev Ops, frontend and backend developers
(Javascript/PHP).

We are a publicly traded company that still feels and operates very much like
a startup. Our flagship product is our marketing analytics and automation
platform, and our developers are provided an opportunity to work on a wide
range of interesting projects.

Contact jennifer [at] sharpspring.com or visit
[http://sharpspring.com/careers/](http://sharpspring.com/careers/)

[http://smtp.theresumator.com/](http://smtp.theresumator.com/) for more info.

------
verizon_paul
Verizon | Basking Ridge, NJ | ONSITE | Full Time | Data Scientist Positions

Interview Process:

Round 1 - Phone interview

Round 2 - Video Conference/In-person Interview. These rounds include technical
challenges, competency-based questions as well as behavioral and situational
interviews

We are looking for someone who can develop analytical
(predictive/prescriptive) solutions using optimization, machine learning and
statistical modeling for various wireless and wireline business challenges.

Apply Here: [http://www.verizon.com/about/work/jobs/5234734-data-
analytic...](http://www.verizon.com/about/work/jobs/5234734-data-analytics-
consultant)

------
expend
Expend - London, UK - Full time - FinTech - ONSITE

Back-end Python Developer (Competitive salary with stock options)

Expend is a FinTech payments company innovating within the financial services
sector with an innovative new product in the financial services sector. We
simplify the annoying company expenses process with a smart solution, built
using cutting-edge technology with a side of creativity. We’re ambitious, with
multiple targets and objectives, and our first challenge is to revolutionise
business expenses.

We are working within a huge sector mainly dominated by big companies using
outdated approaches. It is in massive need of change and we aim to
revolutionise the industry. We provide mobile, online, card and payment
products as part of an intuitive solution with unique functionality.

The Role:

We are looking for talented Python backend engineers to join our team in our
dynamic office space in the heart of Shoreditch, London. You will be using
your knowledge to help build the Expend product, working across various
disciplines, including security, accountancy and financial systems.

The role encompasses the following:

* Working alongside the Expend team (currently 7 strong and growing) to help build and improve our core transaction and backend systems which are at the heart of our service (this involves REST APIs and Microservices) * Actively contributing to the open source community whenever possible * Other suitable work dependant on skills * You will have the opportunity to work within a talented team alongside experienced engineers.

Requirements:

* Proficiency in Python and cloud technologies (i.e. AWS) * Knowledge of Databases (i.e. PostgreSQL, DynamoDB) * Appreciation for modern Agile development using Scrum * Strong communication skills and punctuality * Self awareness and a desire to improve your skills * Proficiency in English with the right to work in the UK * And most importantly: A passion for creating products that people love to use!

Send CV to (jobs at expend dot io) or apply at
[https://expend.io/jobs](https://expend.io/jobs)

------
truongor17
Keen IO ([https://keen.io/](https://keen.io/)) | San Francisco Bay Area +
Remote USA | Full Time

\----- About Keen IO -----

Keen IO is an API platform that lets developers collect and study custom
events at a massive scale. Our Mission = Turn Explorers into Discoverers. We
value: introspection, continuous learning, personal agency, honesty, and
empathy. It's a work in progress!

\----- Data Storage Engineers -----

(SF Bay Area or Remote US only) Keen IO is seeking engineers to join our team.
We build and nurture an Analytics API that processes user data and queries
around the clock, across diverse industries. Whether it’s gaming, e-commerce,
advertising, publishing, or IoT, our platform aims to make Analytics so easy
for developers that they can focus entirely on their product. Our challenge is
to scale with a constantly growing data deluge and evolve along with our
user’s needs. Skills: Cassandra, Java, Scala, Tornado, Zookeeper, Storm, Kafka

\----- Consultative Sales Representative & Sales Development Opportunities
-----

(SF Bay Area Only) Be one of the first Sales Representative and SDRs for a
fast-growing, Sequoia-backed, cloud analytics platform. Our Cross-Vertical
Practice is a small, cross-functional team (marketing, sales, sales
engineering, data science) tasked with growing our business across all
verticals.

\----- Account Managers & Customer Success Engineer -----

(SF Bay Area Only) Join our new and growing customer success team where you
will be collaborating closely with our revenue and product teams to provide
our customers with the most human and valuable experience with our platform.
You will be instrumental in gathering user experience feedback to platform to
provide customer input to product roadmap development. Most importantly,
you’ll be an integral member of a team of pretty great humans who emphasize
trust, respect, humility, and self-improvement.

For questions, please contact us at humans@keen.io or visit us our career page
([https://keen.io/careers/](https://keen.io/careers/)).

------
tjbladez
Benchprep | QA Engineer | Chicago (ONSITE)

Company:

We are a small group of driven, ambitious individuals committed to changing
the landscape of education.

We work hard, eat well, and have lots of fun. We work at BenchPrep because we
love it.

We are looking for talented and motivated professionals who are excited about
the chance to leverage technology in order to impact the lives of millions of
students. Our clients include ACT®, HRCI, Hobsons and many other educational
companies.

Check out job description [http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/qa-
engineer-36](http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/qa-engineer-36) and shoot email
to nickolay@benchprep.com

------
dekobon
Joyent | Remote (Preferably New York Metro, US)

Senior Solutions Engineer Joyent is seeking a solid developer with proven
experience in architecting systems for large enterprises.

We have

* Opportunities to learn nearly every technology imaginable in every phase of its implementation

* Opportunities to expand or establish expertise in in a wide variety of new subject areas, e.g., distributed computing, operations, systems programming, containerization, etc.

* A comfortable work-from-home environment with all of the tools to be connected and productive

* Competitive compensation with unlimited upside based on performance

* A chance to attend conferences worldwide

* Opportunities to network and engage with technical communities through event attendance and participation (as a speaker) if desired

You have

* 6+ years experience with at least 5 different languages - one of which is natively compiled, one of which is statically typed, and one of which is dynamically typed

* Confidence working with Linux and other Unix technologies (e.g., SmartOS)

* Experience with containerization technologies and schedulers or orchestrators

* Experience designing the architecture of a multi-service application and have maintained it in an enterprise setting

* A clean background (i.e., will pass a background check)

* The right to work in the United States

Bonus

* You live in New York metro area or the northeast and are near a major airport or are willing to relocate to that area

* Experience working with large enterprises

* Experience with Node.js and JVM languages

* Experience giving technical presentations

* Experience using debugging utilities like DTrace, mdb, strace, etc

* Experience with front-end Javascript frameworks

Please send an email to jobs@joyent.com with a brief introduction, a copy of
your resume and (optionally) a link to your profile on LinkedIn.

------
bowel
Kiliaro | Stockholm | [https://kiliaro.com/](https://kiliaro.com/) | Mobile
Developer

Kiliaro is looking for someone with a passion developing in Swift on iOS.

Kiliaro is an application which store and organise photos and videos from all
devices. We're a totally independent player. We don’t use peoples photos and
videos for marketing purposes or sell their details.

The company consists of a small but experienced team hailing from Spotify,
Klarna and TradeDoubler. We love free software and hope to make as much of our
apps and platform open.

If this sounds fun, reach out to orion@kiliaro.com.

------
farorm
Qlutter | Stockholm | Onsite/Remote | Full-time

What: You will be the first hire except for the founders! We believe that
there is a huge opportunity left in the collaboration space, that we are
addressing! We haven't launched officially but have almost 1k paying users and
are well funded. All made in under 1 year!

* Work from anywhere

* Help build the company from early stage

* Equity

* Python/Flask

* Docker

* AWS

Roles:

* Front-end (AngularJS) [https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/4018-surecat-senior-front-end-d...](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/4018-surecat-senior-front-end-developer/)

* Back-end (Python)

Or contact me directly: johan.mattsson@qlutter.io

------
Tradesy22
Tradesy | Santa Monica, CA | ONSITE full-time Positions with the Data Science
Team: We need Software Engineers who can help us in the following areas:
Software Engineer (Data Pipeline Engineer): Experience with Apache Spark,
Kafka, Zookeeper, some numpy and pandas for minor analysis Software Engineer
(Data Scientist): Experience with Machine Learning systems, Stats, Data
Analysis. Expertise around NLP, Image Processing, Recommendation Systems is a
plus. We train production models that impact business bottom line: search,
fraud detection, product recommendations. We're looking for someone who can
leverage our Data Pipeline tools (and more if needed) to take models from
prototype to production. About Tradesy Data Science: Tradesy is a marketplace
with a current focus on high end fashion. The Data Science team touches many
high leverage aspects of the business: Pricing Recommendations Product Search
Product Recommendations Analytics and its Data Pipeline We're growing quickly
and so is our data. We've got a nice mixture of images as well as textual
information that we're tapping into to improve the marketplace. We're looking
for strong engineers with strengths in the above mentioned areas, but if you
are a strong generalist with the right background and can ship end to end
products we would be interested in talking to you. Submit via
[https://www.tradesy.com/jobs/#jobs-at-
tradesy](https://www.tradesy.com/jobs/#jobs-at-tradesy)

------
plsmatt
PilotLight Studios | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE
or REMOTE

Python/Django Developer (junior and senior level positions available)

PilotLight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) and have an interest in trying something new we
would love to chat.

jobs@pilotlightstudios.com

------
stepny
Step.com | New York, NY | ONSITE | [http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com)
Step.com is building a platform where engineers and product managers can find
their market value while staying anonymous. We crowdsource for you
personalized salary estimates from NYC startups and hiring experts, based your
anonymized profile. You'll never have to interview or talk to a recruiter to
find out what companies think of you and how they value you. We're currently
in beta for NYC engineers and PMs.

We're looking to bring on a full-stack engineer to help us build out our
platform. Ideal candidates have a computer science degree from a top school
and/or have worked as an engineer at a startup at scale. We currently use
Java, Javascript, Bootstrap, Zrender, MySQL and Elastic Search, but we're open
to all languages and skills.

For an example what we're trying to accomplish, read our write-up on 689 tech
salaries posted on Hacker News here: [https://blog.step.com/2016/04/08/an-
open-source-project-for-...](https://blog.step.com/2016/04/08/an-open-source-
project-for-tech-salaries/)

To get in touch, email jennifer@step.com. Keywords: Ruby, Rails, Python,
Node.js, React, Spring, PostgreSQL, Frontend, Backend, Fullstack, NYC,
Engineer [http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com)

------
savvyHQ
Savvy – global platform for 1:1 live video learning is hiring in San
Francisco: Full-Stack Developer - [https://angel.co/savvy-7/jobs/124420-full-
stack-developer-fu...](https://angel.co/savvy-7/jobs/124420-full-stack-
developer-full-time)

Savvy ([http://savvy.is](http://savvy.is)) is changing the way the world
learns by enabling anyone with expertise to teach. We're building a global
marketplace that connects teachers and learners for live, 1:1 video sessions
We’re looking for a passionate, senior frontend engineer to join the
engineering team at Savvy. We're a small, focused, and ambitious team, so
you’ll be working on creating a beautiful, interactive user experience using
technologies such as React.js, Node.js, Coffeescript, PostgreSQL, Heroku,
HTML5 & CSS3, Ruby on Rails, Stylus, and WebRTC. This role requires technical
chops as well as leadership. We’re communicative and collaborative, value
diversity, and learn from each other within engineering and across disciplines
Savvy is in the start-up sweet spot. There are seven of us, we're well-funded
by international VCs and Angels, just launched our Public Beta . Press is
excited: entrepreneur.com/article/271819 You will be instrumental in our push
to build a first class product from the ground up. Are up for the challenge to
solve tough technical problems as we touch many people’s lives worldwide? Get
in touch: tom@savvy.is

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | 6/12 months TRAINEE/INTERNS

We maintain a group of trainees contributing to ongoing research projects and
prototyping things we are curious about. Most of our staff have been former
trainees and this is our preferred way of finding new colleagues. If you are
passionate about open-source and like one of our current topics, get in touch.

Current topics ([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)):

    
    
       - Hack our JavaScript Unhosted Social Network part of our officeJS suite
    
       - Contribute to Wendelin, our Python Big Data & Machine Learning platform
    
       - Hack in the Linux Kernel helping port the Babel protocol to Rina 
    
       - Tinker with a prototype of a Decentralized Web Cloud
    
       - Try prototyping a Web Version Control System
    
       - Try to use WebRTC to create a Web Mesh Network
    
       - Continue building our Google-Free NayuOS
    
       - Experiment with ERP5 and WebAssembly
    

About Nexedi: We are a small team from around the world (headquarters in
Lille, France) creating open-source software since 2001. We spend time on
client and research projects with ERP5 (Enterprise software), SlapOS (Cloud
Hosting) and Wendelin (Big Data platform) being our main solutions around
which we provide services. We all work with Chromebooks, our offices are
paperless and we have no meetings = we mostly hack.

Apply To: jobs(at)nexedi.com

------
dcrosta
Magnetic: New York, San Mateo, Ann Arbor, London (all ONSITE, VISA sponsorship
available)

Are you someone who has a passion for software craftsmanship? Do you prefer
Agile processes, and care about regularly shipping well-crafted code to your
users? Does developing software on collaborative team sound like the ideal
next step in your personal journey? If so, then Magnetic is looking for you!
You can read about some of what we do at our tech blog:
[http://tech.magnetic.com/](http://tech.magnetic.com/).

Magnetic builds a marketing platform for enterprises, brands and agencies. Our
prospecting, remarketing, and merchandising solutions help marketers find,
keep and bring back customers across channels and devices. These solutions are
powered by our unique data including purchase intent and behavioral insights.

We do this with a (micro) services (oriented) architecture (choose your
favorite buzzwords) using PyPy, GoLang, Java, and Scala; we use Kafka, HBase,
MongoDB, Samza, and Spark, among other open source technologies. Each of our
development teams is cross-functional and largely self-directed, so if you
want to make an impact, we've got a role for you.

Apply online at [http://grnh.se/ng1cb0](http://grnh.se/ng1cb0). If you don't
see a job that looks right, drop us a line anyway -- we'll make sure your
application gets to the right person.

~~~
hyh1048576
Did you know "Agile" is kinda dead? Is it seriously practiced over there in
your team?

------
CChung
Fueled | Product Manager (Senior + Mid-Level) | Soho, NYC | Full Time | $80K -
$130K Apply Here:[http://bit.ly/1UvMtuB](http://bit.ly/1UvMtuB)

Fueled | Senior UI Designer | London + NYC | Full Time | $100K - $130K Apply
Here: [http://bit.ly/1PKoCJR](http://bit.ly/1PKoCJR)

We’re working on award winning apps in our award winning coworking space.

www.fueled.com/about

Benefits: Equity Unlimited Vacation Macbook Air Performance bonus (10%)
Quarterly team dinners The coolest office in Soho

\-----

------
edmundhuber
Paradromics | San Jose, CA | Remote or onsite | Machine learning specialist

Paradromics is building biomedical devices capable of reading and writing to a
million individual neurons. Our platform processes gigabits of data per
second, in real time, under challenging latency and resource constraints.

We are looking to add a machine learning specialist to the team to define,
implement, and test methods for interpreting neural activity. You would work
with our software team to augment Paradromics' neural data acquisition,
processing, and visualization pipeline with machine intelligence. To give you
some sense of our stack, we are using C (gnu11) and CUDA for the backend;
WebSockets and WebGL for the frontend.

You should have experience in devising new statistical machine learning
techniques for high bandwidth time series data (e.g. scene understanding of HD
video) – but knowledge or experience in neuroscience is not a requirement.
Additionally, we are looking for someone who isn't satisfied with just testing
an ML method in Matlab or R, but who wants to see it running in real time on
(high-end) commodity hardware.

At Paradromics you will have the opportunity to work with some of the best
experimental and computational neuroscientists in the world, and you will work
with some of the most exciting data ever generated: a direct feed from the
human brain. If you are seeking challenging and impactful work, drop us a line
at jobs@paradromics.com.

------
CaitlinSpring
Spring, Inc.| NYC | Full Time: Engineers | www.shopspring.com

Imagine being able to access 1,000s of brands from one location anywhere you
go. And then pair this idea with beautiful design, curated content and amazing
customer service. Well, this is Spring: we're taking the idea of a 24/7
marketplace and using this platform to enable brands and consumers to connect
in new ways.

We're a mobile first company that cares about design, about delighting our
customers (brands and consumers) and about building great products. Started in
2013, Spring has quickly become known as the place to shop... and we've seen
this in our rising number of users and brand partners. We currently have 85
employees and big plans for growth.

Tech stack includes Go, React, Javascript, iOS and Java (Android). Team is
small and collaborative. We're big believers in empowering every team member
to own and ship features, regardless of seniority. This means that each
engineer has a measurable impact in our business and roadmap. Learn more about
the team here:
[https://www.shopspring.com/engineering](https://www.shopspring.com/engineering)

If you're interested, submit an application here:
[http://grnh.se/3e7fvt](http://grnh.se/3e7fvt)

Caitlin, our tech recruiting manager, will review your info. If your
background looks like a fit she'll reach out with next steps.

------
slammer123
Meetup [[http://www.meetup.com](http://www.meetup.com)] | New York, NY | Full-
Time, Contractor | On-Site

Meetup is hiring for all different types of roles. From backend engineers, to
data scientists, to QA engineers, to mobile engineers, to our community team,
we're looking for smart and friendly people to help us to create community
throughout the world.

Come join us and help build a platform to connect people and provide
experiences, not "things". We have great benefits, 401K matching, dental,
medical, vision, life insurance, maternity and paternity leave (4 months)!.
And really cool quirky benefits:

\- Free drinks, beer, wine and snacks. \- Weekly free breakfast, weekly summer
BBQ's and very frequent and spontaneous celebrations. (We'll randomly have
cake and ice cream) \- $500 smartphone/smart watch reimbursement every year \-
17 vacation days a year to start + 10 national holidays + 1 free vacation day
if you attend a Meetup during your vacation! Oh yeah, forgot to mention our 2
"Summer Fridays" to get out of the city when the weather is nice. \- Awesome
location right in the heart of Soho in NYC.

Disclaimer: I've been working here for a few months and I love it. Check out
our open roles here.
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NaSZiwB](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NaSZiwB)

Feel free to DM me if you have any questions!

------
anton_y
Coboc | Heidelberg, Germany | ONSITE, Full Time | Embedded Systems Engineer

Coboc is looking for an embedded systems engineer to join us as our first
engineer.

We are developing, producing and selling electric bikes of a new kind. They
stand out by a award winning design, light weight, unique usability and a
fully integrated drive system that we develop completely in house including
motor control, battery management and bluetooth connectivity. We are selling
these for the third year now and need support to expand our technological
lead.

At coboc you will: \- Architect, implement and test the software \- Write
embedded C code \- Design, build and test PCBs

What you should bring: \- Degree in Electronical Engineering or similar \- At
least 2 years of work experience in electronics development, testing and
troubleshooting \- Strong knowledge of embedded C or C++ for programming
microcontrollers \- Understanding of good software and unit testing \-
Experience with PCB schematics and layout design and PCB level troubleshooting
\- Knowledge of product development through the complete lifecycle of a
product from design over production to after sales \- Collaborate with the
team, and also possess the ability to work autonomously \- Speaking German
fluently

We offer: \- Working with a highly motivated team on a great product \- Lots
of technical challenges and and latest technologies \- Cental office and nice
city to live

Interested? Please write to anton[at]coboc[dot]biz www.coboc.biz

------
classyjim
Elliptic - [https://elliptic.workable.com/](https://elliptic.workable.com/) \-
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. With recent Series A funding we
at Elliptic are a blockchain intelligence company. We identify illicit
activity on the Bitcoin blockchain and provide our services to the leading
Bitcoin companies and law enforcement agencies globally. We seek a Lead Java
Engineer and a Frontend Engineer. Please contact me at james.peters@ellitic.co

~~~
ademar111190
The emails james.peters@ellitic.co and james.peters@ellitic.com is not working

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW
H-1B’s, but we can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and
O-1’s.

------
abeshry
QueueHop (YC W16) | San Mateo | Mobile App Developer, Backend, Full Stack |
Onsite | Full-time

Want to change the future of retail? QueueHop revolutionizes the traditional
retail experience by bringing self-checkout to brick & mortar stores. We
transformed the traditional security tags into smart tags that unlock when a
payment is made. We will create a seamless holiday shopping experience with no
lines!

We are currently looking for talented Full-stack, Backend and Mobile App
developers to join our team. Developers must have strong knowledge of MVC
framework, familiarity with RESTful architecture, and database systems. Any
experience with e-commerce is advantageous. And full stack engineers are
highly encouraged to apply.

Backend Applicants must have experience in MVC and Ruby on Rails or Django
(other frameworks are acceptable). Well-versed in basic server engineering
including scaling, caching, distributed system and etc. familiar with database
system and SQL. Mobile App applicants must have experience developing highly
used, scalable, bulletproof apps with excellent UI/UX.

We have just recently completed the YC W16 batch and are now looking to build
a strong team of engineers to help bring our vision of mobile self checkout in
retail stores to life!

More info: www.QueueHop.com For any more question, feel free to email me (see
profile)

To apply: Email Jobs@QueueHop.com with your resume (and a little blurb about
yourself if you'd like).

------
poooogles
Infectious Media | London, England | Onsite, EU Only | Many!

We are a young, vibrant and award winning company specialising in programmatic
advertising. Founded in 2008 at the inception of programmatic, we were one of
the first practitioners globally and a pioneer in Europe. Today, we run global
programmatic campaigns for leading advertisers from our offices in London and
Chicago. On any given day we have campaigns live in over 30 countries. Each
month we process more than 500 billion ad decisions and terabytes of data.
Unlike most agencies we have built our own RTB infrastructure from the ground
up, to suit our way of working.

Our RTB infrastructure at a core is written in Go, with supporting services
using Ruby, Python and whatever fits. Our infrastructure is powered by a
mixture of GCP/Mesos and Marathon supported by an internally written ETL
scheduler which you will help develop and maintain. Some of the other
technologies we use include Kafka/Rails/Docker/Redis/Clojure/HBase and much
more.

We're hiring for Data Analysts, Data Engineers and DevOps/SRE people.

[http://www.infectiousmedia.com/about-us/work-for-
us/](http://www.infectiousmedia.com/about-us/work-for-us/)

Benefits: Company bonuses, options scheme, 25 days + public holidays, pension,
cycle to work, health cash back, lunch once a week, drinks on Friday and more.

Contact: sam.pegler@infectiousmedia.com

------
dms105
Vicarious ([http://www.vicarious.com](http://www.vicarious.com)) | Union City,
CA | Full-time | Onsite

Positions: AI Researcher, Developmental Roboticist, Software Engineer

We are building a unified algorithmic architecture to achieve human-level
intelligence in vision, language, and motor control. Currently, we are focused
on visual perception problems, like recognition, segmentation, and scene
parsing. We are interested in general solutions that work well across multiple
sensory domains and tasks.

Using inductive biases drawn from neuroscience, our system requires orders of
magnitude less training data than traditional machine learning techniques. Our
underlying framework combines advantages of deep architectures and generative
probabilistic models. We use modern software engineering practices, and we
strive to maintain a codebase and a culture that are a joy to work in.

We have raised ~$70M in funding and are not constrained by publication, grant
applications, or product development cycles. At Vicarious, there is room to
develop new approaches that would otherwise not be supported in academia or
industry.

The Vicarious team leverages progress in machine learning and computer vision
communities, and we are always looking for exceptional researchers to join our
team.

Interested? Apply at
[http://careers.vicarious.com/](http://careers.vicarious.com/)

------
bjornsing
Min Doktor | REMOTE or Malmö, Sweden (VISA can be arranged)

Min Doktor is the leading online primary medical care provider in the Nordics.
We are setting up a group that will leverage the latest techniques in Machine
Learning and Artificial Intelligence to improve patient safety, as well as
both doctor’s and patient’s experience of the service. Since we are vertically
integrated, providing primary medical care from start to finish, you can
expect to work on unique datasets, with direct access to skilled physicians
for labeling of data and learning supervision. You will have impact: new ideas
can be quickly prototyped against historic patient data and quickly
implemented in our service with immediate effect on medical outcome for real
patients.

We are now looking for talented Data Scientists or Software Engineers with
applied experience and strong interest in the fields of Machine Learning and
Artificial Intelligence to join our team. Beyond strong problem modeling and
solution skills you must be passionate about working with medical experts to
understand data and provide explanations for the output of the machine
learning algorithms you develop.

Primarily we are looking for candidates willing to relocate to Malmö, Sweden.
But exceptional remote candidates will be considered. You can impress us with
something you’ve built or an original thought.

More/apply:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/125941227](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/125941227)

------
addstructure
AddStructure - [https://addstructure.com](https://addstructure.com) \-
Chicago/NYC - REMOTE

AddStructure is a text analytics company developing cutting edge search and
recommendation applications for some of the world's largest retailers. We are
currently hiring for multiple positions. Employees can be onsite or remote but
must be located in the domestic United States. If interested, please email
jobs@addstructure.com and specify which job you are applying for in the
subject.

\---------------

Enterprise Salesperson

If you're a salesperson with experience selling enterprise software into the
Fortune 500, have a record of interacting with senior and C-level execs, and
enjoy negotiation--we want you! We strongly prefer candidates with experience
in the retail/e-commerce space.

\---------------

Full Stack Developer

We're working on some very cool technology (example:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBJQQbPSZVU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBJQQbPSZVU))
and are looking to grow our small team of developers. Our priority is to find
someone with broad chops who is comfortable with many facets of both back-end
and front-end development, and who would be comfortable in a lead role.
Ideally you are experienced with some of the following: Node, Java, C#, Lisp,
PostgreSQL, SQL Server, MogoDB, Backbone, Solr, Elasticsearch, AWS, NLP,
machine learning.

~~~
Rick_Sullivan
Your video is set to private :)

------
jonwarman
Segovia | www.thesegovia.com | NY, NY | ONSITE | FULLTIME | Software to fight
extreme poverty.

Segovia makes it possible to identify, verify, and deliver cash to people who
lack access to banking. Over a billion people worldwide receive social
protection or economic aid, but NGOs and governments operate anti-poverty
programs without modern enterprise tools, resulting in significant fraud,
waste, and delay. Our beneficiary enrollment and payment products dramatically
improve the distribution of essential resources to those who are hardest to
reach.

Segovia is a venture-backed, mission-driven, for-profit company, and we are
hiring exceptional full-stack software engineers who share in our vision. Our
team includes the founders of cash transfer charity GiveDirectly and early
engineers from Facebook and Foursquare. Our investors include Reid Hoffman,
Omidyar Network, and Global Innovation Fund.

Press | [http://tcrn.ch/1LUe5s1](http://tcrn.ch/1LUe5s1) |
[http://bloom.bg/1MsHwT3](http://bloom.bg/1MsHwT3) |
[http://bit.ly/1Q7dMh2](http://bit.ly/1Q7dMh2)

Apply |
[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/)

------
aytanb
SSG | New York, NY | ONSITE | Multiple Open Roles | ssgllc.com |
resume@ssgllc.com | Will sponsor visas | relocation

Summit Securities Group, LLC is a successful proprietary trading firm
specializing in quantitative trading. We couple the latest technical
innovations in high performance computing and statistical modeling with an in-
depth understanding of trading to provide liquidity to global electronic
markets across all asset classes. Our headquarters is in New York City’s
Financial District.

We have several openings: Core Infrastructure Team
([http://www.ssgllc.com/jobs/display/200923](http://www.ssgllc.com/jobs/display/200923))
Strategy Development
([http://www.ssgllc.com/jobs/display/172634](http://www.ssgllc.com/jobs/display/172634))
Quantitative Research
([http://www.ssgllc.com/jobs/display/75278](http://www.ssgllc.com/jobs/display/75278))
Quality Assurance
([http://www.ssgllc.com/jobs/display/201830](http://www.ssgllc.com/jobs/display/201830))

We have a startup mentality and a fantastic, collaborative, and open culture.
Check out our site to learn more: www.ssgllc.com

------
iglookid
Locus | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA (Bangalore, India) |
[http://locus.sh/](http://locus.sh/) | careers@locus.sh

Locus is hiring Engineers and Data Scientists. At Locus we have an ambitious
goal of Scheduling & Tracking the World transport movement. We are aware of
how audacious the goal is, but we have made our initial strong footholds and
have the path to move forward. Founded by a team of ex-AWS engineers,
comprising of graduates from premier Indian Tech/Science Institutes (IIT/BITS-
Pilani/TIFR), Locus is funded & mentored by the most respected investors and
ex-entrepreneurs and have product validation with actual paying customers.

Engineers: We have always maintained a small, but high-caliber engineering
team, and we are now looking to make a couple of additions to the same. We are
hiring for mobile, backend & front-end. We are tech stack agnostic. We would
prefer to have a look at your GitHub repo or a mobile app that you have built,
over your academic/educational qualification. We are a founding team of
engineers, and understand that good engineering is part science part art, we
would like to provide you the tools for the science and the time for the art.
We are expanding the team to build the next version of our true multi-tenant
platform with a few thousand events happening per second.

Data Scientists: We wish to push to edge of what is possible, and advance the
field of routing problems itself. If Travelling thief, Knapsack, Capacity
planning and other optimisation problem excite you, we are looking for you. We
are team of PhD scientists and engineers with background in stats, working on
building faster & more scalable implementation of NP-hard problems, or even a
combination of a few NP-Hard problems. While we have pizza, beer, whisky,
drones, oculus rifts, raspberry PIs on the house, the biggest perk we provide
you is a remarkable team. We would love to spend our most productive years,
around people with great intellect and unbridled enthusiasm. In the spirit of
keeping you at your productive best, we give you free fully furnished housing
with internet, food & laundry taken care of, and your choice of tech gear.

Read more about what we value and our work culture at
[http://locus.sh/careers](http://locus.sh/careers)

------
jeragunter
IUGO Mobile Entertainment|Vancouver, British Columbia | Senior Software
Engineer (C++), Full Time, Will Provide Visa

Looking for self, and performance driven candidates who enjoy making mobile
games.

Responsibilities

Develop games for the iOS and Android platforms Collaborate with a multi-
disciplinary team of programmers, artists, producers, and designers Develop
tools to support mobile game development and other interventions Program games
and applications in C/C++, Obj-C, Java, Xcode, Android SDK and our proprietary
mobile platform

Requirements

2-3+ year of professional development with iOS/Android 3-5+ years of relevant
professional development experience Expert in C/C++, Obj-C, Java, Xcode, and
Android SDK Strong foundation in logic, computer science, and mathematics,
including areas such as algorithms, optimization, and vector/matrix/3D math
Exceptional problem solving abilities Highly self-motivated and able to excel
in a fast paced, dynamic environment Excellent communication (oral and
written) and organizational skills Works well in a team environment BS/MS in
Computer Science or qualifications in a related technical discipline

Bonus

Previous experience with managing the development and shipment of games on iOS
or Android platforms Experience with building tools for games Comfortable with
3D programming Experience with animation algorithms and AI Experience using
OpenGL or OpenGLES

Email Jera at jera.gunter@iugome.com

------
Khay1024
Fullstack + Front-end Engineers for Flexport in San Francisco!

Want to build software that connects people? Here at Flexport, our mission is
to fix the user experience in Global Trade. To do so, we need a mix of
brilliant technologists and logistics experts interested in solving challenges
that come up with reshaping a trillion dollar industry. To keep up with our
explosive growth and international expansion, we’re looking to grow the team
by ~2-3 engineers per month in our San Francisco Headquarters.

Check us out if you: -Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that
releases new code every day -Take a product-first approach to building
software; -Care about the real world functionality of your programming;
-Desire to build scalable programs that standardize information flow and
increase operational capacity; -Have amazing coding skills and CS
fundamentals; and -Know modern javascript frameworks.

Our stack: Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github. On
the frontend, we use React for the views,organize the data flow with Flux
architecture,and test our application with Jest. On the backend, we're a Rails
shop riding on AWS and Postgres RDS.

Want to learn more? Email Kristen@Flexport.com or check out our AngelList at
[https://angel.co/flexport/jobs](https://angel.co/flexport/jobs).

------
stevendaniels
Jibe | New York, NY | Full-time Software Engineer | ONSITE

About Jibe: We are pushing the limits of single page cross-domain web
application development. Our code needs to run in some of the most hostile
environments: within other people’s web pages and on dozens of browsers around
the globe. In order to be successful we are using JavaScript to help automate
the front-end development workflow using tools like NodeJS, Grunt, and
AngularJS.

Responsibilities:

* Help/Lead in the development of new highly-responsive, web-based user interface components and modules using AngularJS and React. * Build visualizations that correctly portray large amounts of data in an industry-leading analytics portal. * Build flexible and well-structured front/back-end architectures, that is api driven. * Build microservices to support the scaling of internal and external applications.

Requirements:

* Experience building client side web applications (single page web apps, RIA) * Expert knowledge of Javascript * Understanding of NodeJS or JavaScript environments outside of the browser * Experience with single page web app design / frameworks * Cross browser development techniques * Understanding of modular JavaScript techniques

I'm sdaniels@jibe.com (an Engineering Manager for a different team). Feel free
to apply via email (javascript_careers@jibe.com) or email me directly to talk
about the role / get an inside track.

------
jlonemed
One Medical Group | San Francisco, CA ONSITE engineering roles | Full Time |
Benefits

What: A tech company combined with a national network of doctors’ offices to
create the best patient experience possible. Our team -- comprised of
engineers, designers, and doctors -- is making a direct impact in the trillion
dollar primary care industry.

Roles:

Senior Full Stack Engineering
[http://www.onemedical.com/jobs/details/?id=137146&gh_jid=137...](http://www.onemedical.com/jobs/details/?id=137146&gh_jid=137146)

DevOps
[http://www.onemedical.com/jobs/details/?id=122500&gh_jid=122...](http://www.onemedical.com/jobs/details/?id=122500&gh_jid=122500)

\- many other roles can be found at:
[http://www.onemedical.com/jobs/](http://www.onemedical.com/jobs/)

Our Process:

We try to keep our interview process short, a quick call with our recruiting
team, followed by a technical call with one of our engineering managers, and
then an onsite to meet more of the team!

We believe in finding the best technology to power our business. Our stack is
Ruby on Rails with Javascript and Angular. We understand that great engineers
may have not used these languages before, and that's OK by us. We do hope that
you have an interest in learning them!

------
astigsen
Realm | San Francisco & Copenhagen | Realm (YC S11)

Hello,([https://realm.io](https://realm.io)). We’re currently shipping a
mobile database that runs directly inside mobile phones, tablets & wearables.
Hundreds of millions of people rely on Realm every day through apps by Google,
Amazon, eBay, Intel, Hipmunk, Expensify, GoPro, the BBC, Adidas, IBM, Homeland
Security, Walmart, LINE, Starbucks, Xiaomi, the Washington Post and many, many
more.

We allow people to build faster apps, faster, and do so in a reactive way with
live objects, change notifications, unidirectional data flows and much more.

We’re the 3rd-most starred database on GitHub
([https://github.com/realm](https://github.com/realm)) and growing fast. We’re
working on some exciting new projects… Some keywords: Mobile, C++, iOS,
Objective-C, Swift, Android, Java, JS, React Native, C#, .NET, Xamarin, Unity,
distributed systems, cloud, devops, infrastructure, test, QA, evangelism, OS
X, Product Manager We will consider sponsoring work visas to Denmark for the
right candidates.

If you’d like to apply it will be easiest if you do so directly on our Lever
where we have specific jobs listed:
[https://jobs.lever.co/realm](https://jobs.lever.co/realm)

------
artemk
BuildZoom (YC W13 - www.buildzoom.com) is hiring for two full-time ONSITE
positions.

Our goal is to take the risk and complexity out of construction and remodeling
by providing homeowners with all the information they need to make great
decisions. To get there, we put the product first and are passionate about
building something people love and want to use.

Headquartered in a beautiful office in downtown San Francisco, our diverse
company includes an economist who lectures at Berkeley, a licensed general
contractor, game designer turned marketer and a team of talented engineers.

\------------------------------------------

Data Engineer #1 - Full Time - competitive salary / generous equity

We're looking for a talented data engineer with experience in large data sets,
to take ownership over our system that collects, analyzes & publishes the
data.

\------------------------------------------

Engineer #8 (Full-stack Rails) - Full Time - competitive salary / generous
equity

In this role, you’ll be working throughout the stack to move our consumer
marketplace site forward. Responsibilities will range from server
configuration to front-end implementation and everything in between. We're
looking for someone that will jump at the opportunity to take ownership of
product features that drive traction, which will be used by tens of thousands
of users each day.

\------------------------------------------

Email artem@buildzoom.com to chat about the roles.

------
SCM
Execution Developer | Stevens Capital Management | Radnor, PA | Onsite | Full-
time

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 20+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We're seeking highly driven, production-oriented developers who possess strong
technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

Primary Responsibilities • Develop and support multi-threaded applications
with a strong emphasis on high performance. • Optimize our multi-faceted low
latency global trade execution platform using network and systems programming.
• Create tools to process, store and analyze quote and order data. • Work
closely with our quantitative research analysts, engineers and other groups to
provide software solutions.

Requirements • A minimum of three years professional-level C++ programming
experience in a Linux environment. • A Computer Science or Mathematics degree.
• Outstanding problem solving skills. • Knowledge of shell scripts and other
languages including Java, Python or Perl is a plus.

To view all open positions, please visit: www.scm-lp.com Email your resume to:
recruiting@scm-lp.com

------
fizu
Lyft | San Francisco || Seattle | [https://www.lyft.com](https://www.lyft.com)
| Full-Time | ONSITE

What: We are working on creating the transportation network of the future.

Position: (?:Senior)? iOS Engineer

More Info: [https://www.lyft.com/jobs/ios-
engineer](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/ios-engineer)

I was responsible for the rewrite of our iOS app that led to a 100% Swift
codebase. Shoot me an email to martin@lyft.com if you have any question.

------
jason_wang
TrueVault (W14) | Redwood City, CA |
[https://www.truevault.com/](https://www.truevault.com/)

TrueVault is building a more secure Web. We're looking for more people to join
our team to help us to move faster. TrueVault currently provides HIPAA
compliant storage API. We are looking to expand and fulfill other compliance
and security requirements to empower developers to focus on their core
business. If you are passionate about security, infrastructure, and hard
problems, we want to talk to you.

We have active openings in
([https://www.truevault.com/careers](https://www.truevault.com/careers)) * Sr.
Account Executive * Business Development Representative (Experienced)

Team Activities: * exploring new features and ideas * team events, family
days, outings * continuous learning (education/conference budget) * show &
tell events

Perks: * Generous Equipment budget * Fully Covered Medical/Dental/Vision +
Dependents * Commuter + Gym/Health Benefits * Flexible Hours and Unlimited
sick days/vacation days

If you're interested, please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/truevault](https://jobs.lever.co/truevault) and be sure
to mention HN - I'll make sure we get back to you directly.

------
zackham
Ride with GPS | Portland, OR | Onsite |
[http://ridewithgps.com](http://ridewithgps.com)

We're a small but very strong team (8 of us) helping people have a better time
on their bikes. Specializing in route planning & ride recording (with an
established website and popular app), we work closely with individual riders,
clubs, events, tour companies, and more.

We're ready to expand our team as we find the right people specializing in any
of the following:

\- Design: We need someone on board who can make everything we have (and are
building) look great, and can lead on difficult UX problems.

\- Frontend: Lots of cool stuff on our website, with lots more in the
pipeline. We're in the process of moving all new dev to React/Redux.

\- Mobile: iOS or Android devs interested, please inquire. We've got awesome
users that regularly spend hours relying on our app, and it does a lot.

\- Backend/devops: We rack our own hardware, host an OSM stack, MySQL, Redis,
Rails, and more, and would love someone on the team that can split their time
between backend dev and devops with a focus on either.

We work reasonable hours, have great benefits, love solving problems for our
customers, go on bike rides and encourage each other to live healthy happy
lives. It's a really nice working environment with a cool product and
customer.

Please inquire for more info: zack@ridewithgps.com

------
roneil
KPCB Edge (Seed initiative at Kleiner Perkins) | Full-stack Software Engineer
| San Francisco, CA | Temporary (7-9 months) | On Site

Hey HN!

We’re KPCB Edge, Kleiner Perkins’ seed-stage initiative, and we’re looking for
a full-stack software engineer with React experience to join us for 9 months
in our San Francisco office. The role would be a great opportunity to work on
some data-heavy projects with us and figure out what your next move might be,
whether that’s starting a company, joining a company, or something else
entirely. There’s a bit more info up here:
[https://www.kpcbedge.com/roles](https://www.kpcbedge.com/roles)

To tell you a bit more about us, we spend half our time investing and half our
time building products to try to solve common problems faced by the founders
we’re investing in (happy to explain this further directly). Everyone in the
partnership is technical, and we ship code for the aforementioned products
ourselves. More about our current team here:
[https://www.kpcbedge.com/team](https://www.kpcbedge.com/team) and our
portfolio:
[https://www.kpcbedge.com/portfolio](https://www.kpcbedge.com/portfolio)
(includes 3 YC companies)

Reach out to rrumburg@kpcbedge.com if interested!

------
mef
Format ([https://format.com/](https://format.com/)) | Full-Time | Onsite
(Toronto, ON, Canada)

Position: Senior Full Stack Rails Developer

About our team:
[http://wayswework.io/features/format](http://wayswework.io/features/format)

About this role: You’ll be part of our 10 member development team working to:

\- Plan, implement, test, and ship new features \- Architect and deploy new
infrastructure \- Investigate performance issues and execute improvements \-
Analyze technology proposals and advise \- Hunt down bugs and fix root causes
\- Support the efforts of our design, front-end, support, and marketing teams

Why join Format:

\- We strive to deliver a world-class experience for our customers by
delivering exceptional work that we’re proud of. \- We emphasize a highly
collaborative and egalitarian environment. Everyone builds things and
collaborates across departments. The best solution can come from anywhere or
anyone. \- We’re fierce defenders of a healthy work-life balance. We work
smart, not long. \- And much, much more!

Check out the full job posting at [https://format.com/jobs/full-stack-rails-
developer](https://format.com/jobs/full-stack-rails-developer)

Apply here:
[https://format.typeform.com/to/XLBXcF](https://format.typeform.com/to/XLBXcF)

------
hazz
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | Frontend, Backend, SRE | Onsite | Full-time

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we're now expanding to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK and Europe
and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on testing and code review and a culture of
frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and run
projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, Angular, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef. We also have
a bit of Go and Python knocking around.

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
office in Angel. We have a weekly bookclub within the team and give internal
(and external) talks about things that interest us.

Interview process: a couple of phone screens, one take home test, one onsite
interview (pair programming and some chats - no whiteboards)

More info: [https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs).

If you've got any questions, let me know (email's in my profile).

------
mscholten
Circle | San Francisco, CA (Onsite)

Circle is a consumer Internet company focused on transforming the world
economy with secure, simple, and less costly technology for storing and using
money. Circle is backed by $76 million from investors including Goldman Sachs,
IDG China, Breyer Capital, Accel and General Catalyst. With offices in Boston,
San Francisco, Dublin and London, Circle is building mobile apps aimed at
enabling greater ease-of-use in online and in-person payments, with enhanced
security and privacy, and the convenience of free, instant, global digital
money transfers.

We are looking for talented data scientists to join our team in San Francisco.
Understanding our data is key to our success, and you will play a key role in
building our analytics practices. You will work closely with team members in
product, marketing, risk/fraud prevention, treasury/trade and finance to build
useful analyses about Circle. We are a passionate team with a deeply
analytical mindset, and your work will support us in our mission to be a
world-class data company.

Apply here, and please mention Hacker News in your cover letter.
[https://www.circle.com/en/careers/job_20160127162900_BMNF6CS...](https://www.circle.com/en/careers/job_20160127162900_BMNF6CSL43PYYOHU)

------
lynfogeek
Impraise (YC S14) | Amsterdam, NL | Onsite, full-time |
[http://impraise.com](http://impraise.com)

Impraise is a web & mobile app for real-time feedback, recognition and
coaching at work. We are fundamentally changing the way people share feedback
and learn at work.

Open positions:

\- UX / UI Designer: Lead our product design team and work on a product that
people already love to use. [http://jobs.impraise.com/o/ux-ui-designer-web-
mobile](http://jobs.impraise.com/o/ux-ui-designer-web-mobile)

\- Front-end Developer: If you like to work with the latest JavaScript
standard check it out! We use React, Redux, Babel and more:
[http://jobs.impraise.com/o/front-end-
developer-a19c22bf-6ed6...](http://jobs.impraise.com/o/front-end-
developer-a19c22bf-6ed6-4363-ad11-1deb7484d379)

\- Rails Developer: Help us scale our back-end and optimize our APIs
[http://jobs.impraise.com/o/sr-backend-developer-
ruby](http://jobs.impraise.com/o/sr-backend-developer-ruby)

Other non-technical offers such as AE, SDR and customer success positions are
also open: [http://jobs.impraise.com/](http://jobs.impraise.com/)

------
dannysu
Kash (YC S14) | withkash.com | Full Stack Engineer | ONSITE in San Francisco,
CA / Waterloo, ON, Canada / Toronto, ON, Canada

We're on a mission to build a new payment network as an alternative to credit
cards.

Why? Credit cards impose a hidden tax on everything. The profit margin of your
average neighborhood store is under 2%. A typical grocery store’s operating
margin is around 1.7%. On the other hand, the typical cost of processing all
payments is about 2%. As Priceonomics puts it, "Credit card fees are 2% or
more of nearly pure profit."

There has been many innovations built on top of the existing credit card
network, but none of those fundamentally changes the equation. Kash is
changing the equation.

With the former CEO of Visa leading our board, and all the momentum we're
seeing, we're confident that a new network can be built. Come chat with us to
learn more if you think this is a worthy cause.

We currently use: GCE/AWS, Node.js, PostgreSQL, Cassandra, Docker, Kubernetes,
Angular.js, React, Objective-C for iOS, Android

We're looking for engineers with a demonstrated ability to learn and past
experience building both scalable and maintainable software.

For more details and to apply, please visit
[http://withkash.com/careers](http://withkash.com/careers). Please mention
that you saw us on HN.

~~~
malekascha
Hi! I went to your website to apply, but the application only includes space
for a resume, no cover letter. Where can I mention that I saw you on HN?

~~~
dannysu
Sorry about that! I forgot we recently changed the job posting service we
used.

Unfortunately can't edit the post now. Could you please send me a note
instead? danny@withkash.com

Thanks!

------
lyndy
ONSITE Chattanooga, TN

What you'll do: Individual contributor role in a product engineering team to
write well designed, testable, efficient code for software products sold to
customers across all major industries around the world.

Contribute in all phases of an agile development lifecycle. Support continuous
improvement by investigating alternatives and technologies and presenting
these for architectural review.

Build in quality, reusable code and processes to all development activity.
Ensure designs are in compliance with specifications. Maintain and fix issues
in current & new product engineering code lines.

Work closely with the Skuid Technical Support team to assist with customer
issues. Create technical documentation as needed.

Become certified with Skuid and as a Salesforce advanced developer within 1
year.

What you'll need: BS in Computer Science, related technical fields, or
equivalent practical experience.

Strong interpersonal, written and verbal communication skills. 2+ years of
hands-on experience building web applications, including development using
Javascript, JQuery, Java or C#. Object oriented analysis and design using
common design patterns. Solid experience with relational databases or NoSQL.
Experience working in an Agile environment, following SCRUM and iterative
patterns of development

Proven results oriented person with a delivery focus.

how to apply: www.skuid.com/careers

------
kmoritz
Guidewire| Foster City, CA | full-time ONSITE At Guidewire, we are a leader in
a Trillion dollar industry building insurance software for clients like
Farmers, Nationwide and AAA. We provide flexible, core systems that span the
entire Property & Casualty insurance lifecycle. We pay competitive salaries,
bonus and stock (RSU’s) as well as benefits. We also have great work/life
balance including flexible hours and work from home Fridays. Yes, most
Fridays. We were recently voted “Employees Choice Award” Top 3 Best Places to
Work on Glassdoor!

DevOps Engineers: We are looking for strong DevOps Engineers to help us build
a CI System (Must have Java or C#/C++) Jenkins/Teamcity. We also have a DevOps
Engineer role with CD focus and another with CM focus (Chef, Puppet etc).
Docker is a plus! We also have a 6mo contract/CTH to focus on DevOps CI and CD
solutions using various DevOps tools and frameworks.

Additionally under this same DevOps Umbrella we are looking for a Sr. Tools
Developer (Java) and a Cloud Tools Developer (Java, AWS or other)

email Kimberly Moritz kmoritz@guidewire.com or apply at
[https://careers.guidewire.com/jobs/category/product-
developm...](https://careers.guidewire.com/jobs/category/product-development)

~~~
mirovich
Your website isn't working since last 1 hour.

* Rebuilt URL to: [https://careers.guidewire.com/](https://careers.guidewire.com/) * Trying 5.79.39.221... * connect to 5.79.39.221 port 443 failed: Operation timed out * Failed to connect to careers.guidewire.com port 443: Operation timed out * Closing connection 0 curl: (7) Failed to connect to careers.guidewire.com port 443: Operation timed out

You really could use DevOps help. :)

------
sayangel
InsiteVR | NYC, NY | Full Time

\-- What We Do -- InsiteVR (YC W15) is building a virtual reality platform
that helps architects and designers easily present 3D spaces in virtual
reality. Challenges we're working on: networked VR experiences, efficient mesh
compression for smooth VR performance, novel VR user interfaces, data
analytics of user interactions in VR, and making the development of VR
experiences as accessible as possible to anyone who can generate 3D content.

\--What We're Looking For--

Unity Dev - We're looking for a unity developer in NYC to help improve our VR
app. Graphics engineer - build upon our existing mesh optimization framework.

Some of the challenges you’ll be tackling: destroying draw calls that don’t
need to exist, implementing easy to use VR interfaces, improving Unity
interface with our cloud based mesh optimization pipeline, and optimizing our
VR app with both pre-processing and realtime techniques.

Unity role: [https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/115584-unity-
engineer](https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/115584-unity-engineer)

Graphics role: [https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/70779-3d-graphics-
engineer](https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs/70779-3d-graphics-engineer)

or just email me: angel[at]insitevr.com

~~~
sbuccini
Great team! Would recommend!

------
jasonlbaptiste
Morsel | NYC and ONSITE

To apply, go here: [https://angel.co/morselclub/jobs/121420-senior-full-stack-
en...](https://angel.co/morselclub/jobs/121420-senior-full-stack-engineer)

Come help us build the "Nike of Food". We're working to improve the well-being
of the world through better nutrition. We're not just a software company, but
a vertically integrated company that makes all of the food ourselves. Software
is the secret sauce that lets us do this efficiently.

This is a senior role in the company and you'll be one of the early employees,
reporting directly to the CEO.

What We're Looking For

\- Javascript, HTML, CSS on the front-end \- Your choice of back-end language:
RoR, Python, Node, etc. \- Experience working with Amazon AWS \- Experience
working with a database of your choice \- Experience working with a startup
before and helping lead teams \- A desire to get it done right instead of
getting it done as fast as possible \- Ability to communicate with the rest of
the team \- An appreciation for design and UX

What You'll Be Building

\- External facing products that interact directly with the consumer \-
Internal systems that help make the kitchen run more efficiently \- Artificial
intelligence systems that help guide and inform the decisions that the team
makes internally

------
rochers
Blue Bottle Coffee | Oakland, California | Software Engineer

Blue Bottle aspires to write a new chapter to the story and traditions of
coffee and hospitality, and our Software Engineers build the systems and tools
that create and support beautiful experiences for coffee lovers near and far.
You will create delightful, intuitive ways for our guests to shop for coffee
and merchandise online, learn about brewing coffee at home, share their
coffee-drinking experiences with friends and followers, and much more. You
will also build powerful, automated, data-driven tools that enable our teams
to do what they do best with the greatest of ease: make delicious coffee,
create exceptional experiences and deliver freshly-roasted coffee to the right
person, in the right place, at the right time.

We're looking for engineers who have:

* 2-4 years experience working as a software engineer on a cross-functional team with other engineers, designers, and product managers to bring new features and products to life

* Working experience with Ruby on Rails and HTML / CSS / Javascript

* Experience writing RSpec tests (and respect for why they are important)

* Last but not least, a deep love for great coffee, food, and exceptional customer experiences​

Apply at
[https://bluebottlecoffee.com/careers](https://bluebottlecoffee.com/careers)

------
mattmhickman
Handshake | San Francisco | Front End / Full Stack Engineers

Handshake is building the career network of the future for college students
and young alumni. Backed by Kleiner Perkins, True Ventures and Lightspeed
Partners, Handshake has already partnered with 60 universities, including
Stanford, Princeton, Cornell, University of Chicago, Michigan and Texas, and
has more than 1.3 million student profiles and 40,000 companies recruiting on
the platform.

We are looking for Full Stack Engineers at Handshake to work on our core
product offering as well as separate services within our full system. You'll
be working on small, nimble teams with other Engineers, Designers and Product.

What qualities are we looking for?

* Passion for building quality products

* Engineers with an general interest in the "full stack", but a particular interest and knowledge in one part of the stack

* A love of good design and UX

* Healthy appetite for automation, testing and building robust systems. Engineers who enjoy and value clean, concise code that scales to keep large teams productive

* Experience working with frontend javascript frameworks and methodologies

Interview Process: Code with an engineer on the phone, then stop by the office
and hack on a project / meet the team for a day.

Applications:
[https://joinhandshake.com/careers/](https://joinhandshake.com/careers/)

------
christophmccann
CTO | snap40 | Edinburgh, UK | On-Site

What we do: snap40 help health services to safely keep patients in their own
home using automated risk analysis and continuous wearable vital signs
monitoring.

Who we are: We are a team of 5 based in Edinburgh
([http://snap40.com/team](http://snap40.com/team)) - we are all passionately
committed to positively changing healthcare.

What are we looking for: We are looking for a CTO - an outstanding and hands-
on software engineer with the ability to lead development of our
infrastructure as we grow. More details here:
[http://www.snap40.com/blog/2016/4/22/we-are-looking-for-a-
ct...](http://www.snap40.com/blog/2016/4/22/we-are-looking-for-a-cto).
Particular tech we use in our stack - Java, HBase, Postgres, Docker, Kafka,
H20, Angular. A solid knowledge of machine learning and stats would be a big
bonus.

What are we offering: Early stage stock options, a good salary, the chance to
do the best work of your career and make the lives of patients better, MacBook
Pro etc. We're a fun, friendly and caring team - we want to come into work.

Our Process: CV, an initial 1-to-1 chat with the CEO then a whole team meet
and interview.

Please e-mail me direct at christopher@snap40.com.

------
dusing
FanMaker | Remote | Ruby on Rails Developer

Join our small team working to support and enhance our Rails-based SaaS
product.

* Primary responsibilities include full stack Rails development; CRUD interfaces, JSON APIs, system maintenance, anything involved in managing a growing platform.

* About Us [http://fanmaker.com](http://fanmaker.com) [http://blog.fanmaker.com](http://blog.fanmaker.com) FanMaker is the largest provider of athletic team loyalty programs in the US and Australia. FanMaker captures every interaction fans have with a team and provides analytics and business insights to enable better engagement with fans. FanMaker loyalty programs integrate social media, point-of-sale, ibeacon (micro location), ticket purchase, and ticket scanning data into one comprehensive rewards platform. Beacon triggered push notifications allow instant and personal marketing like never before and integration with CRM systems and data warehouses make FanMaker an integral part of any ticket sales and marketing operation.

* Full details: [https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/2804-ruby-on-rails-developer](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/2804-ruby-on-rails-developer)

Email to Apply dusing@fanmaker.com

------
lukevers
MM.LaFleur - [https://mmlafleur.com/](https://mmlafleur.com/) | New York City
| ONSITE

We're looking for a software engineer to join our small, agile engineering
team at MM.LaFleur. As one the early members of our engineering team, you'll
help shape the culture and build out the team.

MM.LaFleur is a professional womenswear company that aims to be the go-to
wardrobe solution for modern women of purpose by delivering luxury-quality
clothing via a seamless, direct-to-consumer stylist experience.

We're a cloud based company hosted on AWS, and we deploy multiple times a day.
We use a variety of programming languages like modern PHP, HTML, SCSS,
JavaScript, Ruby, and Go. You should love the entire stack, all the way from
devops to cross-browser styling to internal tooling.

You should be proficient in many programming languages as a software engineer,
and not be afraid to try new things and tackle difficult problems. You should
understand (or be ready to learn) commerce platform management and
development.

You can apply directly here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur/jobs/134873](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur/jobs/134873)

Or for more information feel free to send me an email at
luke.evers@mmlafleur.com

------
lyndy
ONSITE Chattanooga, TN What: Systems Administrator

What you'll do: Own the management of internal Salesforce systems including
security, object models, upgrades, Skuid release installs, and other key
administrative activities.

Manage all user accounts, groups, access, and related security for all key
business systems.

Provide access to new hires for all required applications and systems, as well
as de-provision users who leave the company.

Manage internal helpdesk ticketing and response system. Provide technical
support for laptop admin and applications for Skuid employees.

Provide education and training for new hires regarding IT processes, systems,
and policies.

Continually act as a liaison with all internal teams to log bugs, provide
input to the product roadmap, as well as be educated on new advancements in
products and programs.

As needed, develop solutions with Skuid that fulfill

Become Skuid Essentials certified within Skuid 3 months.

What you'll need: BS in Computer Science, related technical fields, or
equivalent practical experience. 2+ years experience administering Salesforce,
including designing of custom object models. Experience with management of
Google Apps, and business applications. Experience managing Macs.
Understanding of Javascript, HTML, CSS, databases, however coding expertise is
not a requirement. Working experience with agile processes.

how to apply: www.skuid.com/careers

------
latchkey
GearLaunch | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full time Senior Software Engineer /
Full Stack |
[https://gearlaunch.workable.com/jobs/245314](https://gearlaunch.workable.com/jobs/245314)

GearLaunch provides merchants with software that allows them to build and run
online storefronts, and also manages production, logistics and customer
service for all products sold. GearLaunch is the only e-commerce software
provider to cover the entire value chain, enabling marketers to focus on
marketing. We’re profitable, growing and have a great office downtown in the
financial district.

We are “all-in” on Google Cloud Platform, especially App Engine. The backend
is Java / Lombok / Guice / Resteasy / Objectify, the frontends are single page
apps using Angular / ES6 / Gulp / Less. You will be working in an agile, low-
bullshit codebase where we deploy as soon as features are added.

We are looking for bright, hands-on engineers with a good testing ethic. The
interview process consists of a ~30 minute google hangout phone screen to get
to know each other. Then, we will schedule an office visit where we spend a
couple hours pair programming on a task that is similar to something you might
see on your first day of work.

------
plsoucy
TapClicks | Montreal, QC, Boston, MA and San Jose, CA + REMOTE (US/Canada)

Our core product currently integrates with over 100 third-party data sources
to fetch data and report it in a unified dashboard for agencies and their
clients, saving them time and allowing them to make better decisions. Based on
client needs, we also built a new order management and workflow system to let
them enter their clients' orders and process them based on custom product
definitions and workflows. That way, they can use our platform from start to
finish (enter their orders, have campaigns created in third-party platforms
via APIs, and then use our existing reporting capabilities).

We're growing very fast and offering competitive salaries + equity.

We're looking for:

\- Intermediate/senior backend developer (LAMP (PHP) stack) - work on our
different products and on our internal tools

\- Senior engineer, innovator and product specialist - marketing tools - lead
our integrations with a family of products (e.g. Google's or Facebook's) and
make sure we're among the best reporting platforms for their services + take
initiative to keep improving our product.

Is this something that could interest you? If so, please contact me (VP of
Engineering) at plsoucy@tapclicks.com with questions or with your CV/LinkedIn
profile for more details.

------
bpp198
Thread.com (YC S12) | Software Engineer (Data/Machine Learning)| London, UK |
Full-time | Onsite

We're a startup that's using human stylists and machine learning algorithms to
reinvent how shopping works for men (and someday women) who want to dress well
but dislike shopping. In the process we're helping them to feel happier and
more confident about themselves. We're backed by a collection of the top
investors from London and Silicon Valley as well as Y Combinator.

You'd be joining a small, highly technical team with lots of startup
experience (the founders have started and sold 2 companies before). We're
lucky to have had a lot of success bringing together exceptional people in
design, machine learning/AI and engineering, and we're now focussed on finding
our first dedicated data engineer. You'll be working closely with Ed Snelson,
Thread's Head of Applied Research and a world leader in data science, to build
systems to improve our recommendations. Using data to help our users dress
well is at the core of what we do; it's not a nice-to-have bolted onto the
product. You'll be responsible for building predictive model training
pipelines, assisting with model feature development, data warehousing, and
working with the styling and product teams to ensure our clients receive the
best experience possible.

Want to learn more? Check out
[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs) and you can see
some of our code at [http://dev.thread.com/](http://dev.thread.com/)

------
wickedH
Box | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE | Productivity Engineering

The Productivity Engineering team at Box builds the tools and infrastructure
that enable developers to deliver code rapidly, safely and with confidence. We
build for leverage and broad impact, supporting an engineering organization of
almost 300 developers. Our objective is to provide developers with the
necessary machinery to enable them to fully own and accelerate their develop-
test-deploy cycles. We seek out inefficiencies in developer experience and
build solutions to minimize these. See an example of our work at
clusterrunner.com.

Available positions:

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/boxinc/jobs/184537](https://boards.greenhouse.io/boxinc/jobs/184537)

* Staff Software Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/boxinc/jobs/129481](https://boards.greenhouse.io/boxinc/jobs/129481)

Hiring process:

* Phone interview with recruiter (30 minutes)

* Technical phone screen with engineer on the team (1 hour) - talk about current projects, do a brief problem-solving exercise

* Onsite technical interview (5 hours + a lunch break) - includes a 2-hour hands-on coding exercise, and an hour long technical showcase where you present to us a project of your choosing.

------
mikedoel
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, MI and Columbus, OH
[https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/) We are a
small team passionate about making people's lives better through software. We
are hiring engineers and designers at our offices in Grand Rapids or Columbus.
A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We aren't limited to any really specific set of    
        technologies, which is a great opportunity to learn. In 
        the past two years, we've worked with Python, Angular + 
        CoffeeScript, Node.js, Ember.js, Swift, and Ruby/Rails.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we 
        each have lives, activities, and families outside of 
        work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are rare by 
        design.
    
      - We offer competitive salaries, top notch benefits, 
        quarterly profit sharing, and more.
    

A little bit about you: \- You love making software, and you have a couple of
years of experience building software with a variety of tools and
technologies.

    
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of 
        technologies, but you’re not afraid to use more. You 
        have some experience with web or mobile tech.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not 
        computers.
    
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the 
        people you work with.
    

If you're interested, check out our website:
[https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/](https://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/)
Also, feel free to get in touch with me: mike@mutuallyhuman.com

------
cprayingmantis
CastleBranch | Wilmington NC | Full Time

CastleBranch is seeking a Senior Database Administrator (Sr. DBA) to join our
growing team of technology enthusiasts as we expand our transactional and Big-
Data service portfolio. You will be a key participant in selecting and
building a scale-able, cloud-based infrastructure for hosting, managing, and
expanding our data services. Requirements

5+ years experience with two or more enterprise SQL databases such as
Oracle,SQL Server, Postgres, MySQL Strong command of at least one database
procedural language preferably PL/SQL for Postgres or Oracle Working knowledge
of Linux and Microsoft Windows operating systems as database server platform
Design database environments and databases Design, develop, modify, test,
release/deploy and maintain database objects Design database objects and
supervise develop, modify, test, release/deploy and maintain by other DBAs
Design, develop, modify, test, release/deploy and maintain database security
and audit solutions Design, develop, modify, test, release/deploy and maintain
database recovery solutions Engage SMEs and vendors to provide assistance to
resolve more complex incidents as required.

Come join us and live and work in one of the most historic and beautiful areas
of North Carolina.

------
idrism
Truebill | Senior Back-End Developer | San Francisco, CA; Washington, DC |
Onsite | Full-Time

We're a YC startup looking for a solid back-end engineer who can also play a
bit of devops and DBA-like responsibilities. Our stack is currently Node +
Postgres. Need someone smart who can code and also make sure everything is
running smoothly. You should know your way around data and databases.
Experience in data/data science is a plus.

Questions? Ready to apply? Email idris at truebill.com

------
raygunio
Raygun | Developer Evangelist | San Francisco |
[https://raygun.com](https://raygun.com) | Negotiable

As a full time Raygun Developer Evangelist you'll be responsible for spreading
the word about Raygun to developers around the world, online and in person.
Raygun is growing FAST and needs social coders to help us reach and enable
even more developers to build better software.

A successful Developer Evangelist has equally strong technical and people
skills. You love to code, but you love to talk to people about code just as
much. The ideal candidate is a software developer interested to share their
knowledge and passion with other developers.

Does this sound like you?

* You build apps and code in your spare time just for fun. * You love teaching others about new things. * You blog about your technical escapades and discoveries. * You participate in online communities like Twitter, Stack Overflow and Hacker News. * You attend hackathons, conferences and meetups to build new things and network with other people. * You keep up with new technologies, trying many of them out for yourself. * You enjoy giving technical talks and presentations.

If you regularly do many of these activities, you'll enjoy being a Developer
Evangelist!

Candidates can apply for this exciting role at -
[https://raygun.workable.com/jobs/246682](https://raygun.workable.com/jobs/246682)

[https://raygun.com/careers](https://raygun.com/careers)

~~~
msurocks
Interested .. What is the pay range ? For MS award winner MS evangelist
myself.

------
Max2Inc
Max2 Inc, Makers of Veea - [http://www.veea.co](http://www.veea.co) \- Full-
Time or Summer Intern - ONSITE - New York, NY (US only) NY Available
Positions: iOS Software Engineer - Android Engineer - Backend Engineer -
Editor

Veea helps you find places for you to go through personalized recommendations,
planning with friends, curated collections and by providing real-time venue
activity through live ephemeral media submitted by our users and merchants. We
are looking for talented developers with a passion for delivering polished
mobile user experiences and working through complex problems to join our
development team and accelerate our app development. We offer competitive
compensation and benefits including early stage company stock options. Work
alongside a young, dynamic and talented technical team with experienced
leadership and have direct meaningful involvement in building a new consumer
platform in a real startup environment!

QUALIFICATIONS - Graduating in 2016 or have graduated from a Master’s or
undergraduate degree in Computer Science or related fields - Strong
understanding of MVC architecture pattern - Strong knowledge in object-
oriented design, data structures, algorithm, and problem solving - Proficient
with memory management - Experience with Git, agile methodologies & unit
testing - Strong but well founded opinions on code style, structure, automated
processes and product building.

Send us your resume and any links to your projects at: careers@sceneapp.io.
For more information, visit
[https://jobs.lever.co/max2](https://jobs.lever.co/max2).

------
repspark
RepSpark Systems | Costa Mesa, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

We’re a casual, seven-person software development team based in Orange County,
CA (south of Los Angeles). We provide many large apparel brands with intuitive
and efficient sales workflows, enabling sales representatives to place bulk
orders for brick and mortar stores (i.e. how O’Neill ends up in Tilly’s or how
Armada ends up on Backcountry). Our stack includes JavaScript (ES6),
TypeScript, C#, ASP.NET, SQL Server, memcached, MongoDB, Meteor.js, React.js,
and Redux.

We are looking for talented engineers who have strong skills in application-
level TypeScript/JavaScript. This includes engineers with experience applying
design patterns to their code (Module, Sandbox, etc.), implementing
modularization, writing unit tests, and optimizing performance.

We think it’s especially awesome if you have experience with modern JavaScript
libraries, such as Backbone.js, React.js, Angular.js, Ember.js, Polymer.js,
etc. You will work in a highly collaborative, cross-functional, and Agile team
and may take a lead role on various software components.

We’re also big on fun. It’s not uncommon to spontaneously jump into a table
tennis match. Plus, every Friday we eat and drink together.

Please email hn@repspark.com with applications or questions. We'd love to hear
from you!

------
rabidonrails
Chicago, IL | Full Time | Front-end Engineer | Remote OK

Phaxio is seeking a front end developer with a "get things done" mentality,
and a strong eye for simple, pixel-perfect design. As our first design hire,
you will touch all parts of Phaxio's marketing sites and user interface, and
have a tremendous impact on the future of our product and brand.

Phaxio makes sending and receiving faxes in software as easy as a simple, one
line curl command. We solve a huge problem for major businesses that require
use of fax technology but can't spend the time and money on in-house telephony
experts and hardware.

Your responsibilities will be to: _Develop a beautifully simple, consistent,
branded feel for our web console and marketing site_ Create an amazing API
console that looks great on a desktop AND a mobile device _Participate in all
phases of the software development cycle. (You 'll deploy multiple times per
week.) _Work directly with the CTO and engineering team to design and
architect user interface flows and features. _Write quality cross device and
cross browser code in a fast-paced, engineering-first culture._ Define style
guides and best practices to be used in creating new futures going forward

For more information reach out to me at howard (a) company name!

------
fintler
LinkedIn's Data Team (stream processing) | Mountain View, CA | Onsite Full-
time

The team at LinkedIn who develops Kafka
([http://kafka.apache.org](http://kafka.apache.org)), Samza
([http://samza.apache.org](http://samza.apache.org)), and Databus
([https://github.com/linkedin/databus](https://github.com/linkedin/databus))
is hiring for multiple positions in SRE and development at all levels. For
more info on the type of work we do, take a look at:
[https://engineering.linkedin.com/data](https://engineering.linkedin.com/data)

We'll be having a recruiting event onsite at 2061 Stierlin Court in Mountain
View, CA on May 11th, 2016 at 6:30 PM. If you're interested in attending, head
over to [http://www.meetup.com/LinkedIn-Data-Infrastructure-
Meetup/ev...](http://www.meetup.com/LinkedIn-Data-Infrastructure-
Meetup/events/230646492/) for the latest info.

If you're interested, but can't make it to Mountain View, CA on May 11th,
please contact Kartik at kparamasivam@linkedin.com.

------
arnaudcb
Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] | San Francisco,
CA, USA | Full time | Onsite Relocation assistance for non-local candidates.
Competitive base/bonus/equity, 100% paid med/dental/vision for all employees,
generous vacation policy, 401k, commuter benefits, daily catered lunches, dog
friendly office

We currently have openings for Senior Scala Engineers, Data Engineers (Spark,
MySQL), and Full Stack Developers.

Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] is the largest
technology and monetization platform for mobile game developers, globally. We
help developers monetize, acquire new users, and make better data-driven
decisions. We're installed in over 300,000 games and reach over 1 billion
players every month. We're profitable, backed by Sequoia, and have a ton of
traction in our space (currently in 90% of the top grossing iOS and Android
games), so it's an exciting time to be on board. And... you’d get to work in
our new office [[http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-
fr...](http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-francisco-
headquarters/)].

Our full list of open roles can be found here
[[https://www.chartboost.com/jobs](https://www.chartboost.com/jobs)], but we
have many more openings coming down the pike.

If you’re interested, feel free to apply directly or reach out to
talent@chartboost.com.

------
firloop
Restocks | Onsite (San Francisco)

Restocks helps passionate consumers find the products they love. We do tons of
web scraping and data analysis to provide real time notifications and updates.

Right now, we're building a community and marketplace on top of this tool. We
are currently a subscription based service, and our users pay to access
premium features in the app.

We participated in YC's W16 batch. Press:
[http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/19/restocks-the-freak-in-
me/](http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/19/restocks-the-freak-in-me/)

We're looking to hire a full stack engineer. Someone who feels confident
touching all parts of our (mostly JS) stack and working with us to build new
product and unafraid making decisions on where to go next, across all parts of
the stack.

* First engineering hire in a small team, lots of autonomy and freedom with a chance to make a big impact.

* Work with: AWS, Angular.js, Node.js, RethinkDB, Postgres, Swift / ObjC. Freedom to adopt new tech and solutions as we grow.

* Competitive salary and exceptionally generous equity

If this sounds interesting, we would love to hear from you.

Please send us an email to jobs@restocks.io and include whatever info you
believe is relevant: resume, GitHub profile, code samples, links to personal
projects, etc.

------
kbaker
Venture Research Inc. | Plano, TX (Dallas, TX, DFW) | Onsite |
[http://www.ventureresearch.com](http://www.ventureresearch.com)

Interested in RFID? In improving inventory and replenishment processes in
hospitals, labs, and clinics? In automatically tracking pallets, containers,
and other assets around a facility? Come join us!

Venture Research is a leader in the RFID industry and is consistently pushing
the leading edge of what is possible using RFID. We have a variety of
opportunities available for both fast-paced new product design and development
as well as for development on some of our long-term stable products. 17 year
old small but growing company, privately held, with excellent benefits, 401K
matching, paid health insurance and highly competitive salary and bonus
structure.

We are hiring for the following positions:

\- Senior .NET / Backend developer: C#, VB.Net, ASP.NET, MSSQL, Oracle,
JavaScript and JQuery. .NET MVC and Python is a plus.

\- Embedded platforms engineer: C, Linux, Android NDK. Experience with
hardware co-design, Python, QT, Django, React a plus.

\- Embedded firmware engineer: microcontroller development using primarily
Freescale Kinetis parts and the Freescale MQX RTOS. Ahem, NXP parts.

Please email resumes to hr@ventureresearch.com, or use the email in my
profile.

------
clarkraizlabs11
Raizlabs | Oakland, CA or Boston, MA | Full Time (Onsite) Phone Screen-
Inperson- Decision.... Simple and fast.

Native Android Developers Sick of just coding? Working on the same app and
just doing enhancements? Not having a say as to what is being created? Then
you should consider Raizlabs.....

Raizlabs is seeking Native Android mobile developers to help engineer
beautiful apps and influence product direction for startups and big brands
like Bloomingdale’s, SixFlags, Virgin Pulse, EMC, RunKeeper, Rue La La,
Care.com, and HubSpot.

You’ll be working with enthusiastic and supportive peers in a trust-based work
environment.

Skills & Requirements We’re looking for seasoned native Android
(Xamarin.Android also acceptable) mobile developers who have shipped apps. You
should understand Android inside and out and take pride in your craft. Have
experience in architecting custom UI’s and the ability to communicate with
RESTful backends. • Android: Obviously... • Android libraries:
Retrofit/OkHttp, Volley, RxJava, Gson/Jackson, Dagger2/Butterknife/Roboguice,
Espresso, Robolectric, Robotium, JUnit, and more. Our MO: Best library for the
job • IDEs: Android Studio, IntelliJ • Languages: Java 6/7/8, Kotlin • Build
system: Gradle, Proguard, TeamCity, Bintray • Third party services: Firebase,
Google Analytics, GCM, Crashlytics/Fabric • APIs: We expect the entire team to
contribute to API design and encourage full-stack development

Curious about some of our code? Check out some of our work on GitHub and let
us know what you think: raizlabs.github.io Feel free to reach out to me
directly- Greg.clark@raizlabs.com

------
paulr_ablescent
Ablescent | [http://www.ablescent.com](http://www.ablescent.com) | Cambridge,
UK | ONSITE or REMOTE (Europe) | Full-time | Javscript/AngularJS/CSS/HTML5 |
Experienced and Graduate Positions

Ablescent connects parents and caregivers with the people and resources needed
to ensure that every child grows into an able adolescent and every adolescent
matures into an able adult.

I am looking to strengthen the front-end team which develops the front-end for
our webapp in-house. In the short-term, we will be using Javascript and
AngularJS on the front-end, Python, Django and PostgreSQL on the back-end, all
deployed on AWS. In the medium-term we will collecting and analyzing data. Any
design experience would be useful but is not essential.

Initially, we are recruiting for 2 positions:

    
    
      * Junior Front-end developer
      * Senior Front-end developer
    

Interview process consists of: short coding test (should take no more than 1
hour); 30-minute remote interview; 60-minute remote or face-to-face interview,
depending on location. We have hired successfully from Hacker News before.

We have ambitious plans to grow quickly in an environment where data is
sensitive, so any experience of scaling, security and robustness would be
helpful. Any experience of start-ups would also be useful. For more
information, please visit [http://www.ablescent.com/#!join-the-technology-
team/x33pw](http://www.ablescent.com/#!join-the-technology-team/x33pw)

Feel free to contact me with any questions. paul dot redman at ablescent etc.

------
uceuceuce
data Artisans | ONSITE (Berlin, Germany)

Hiring Process: application, remote interview, on-site interview.

data Artisans is building the next-generation platform for programming data-
intensive applications.

We are tackling some of the biggest technical challenges in big data and data
streaming today. We love open sourcing our code, and working together with the
open source community that has formed around Apache Flink, one of the biggest
projects of the Apache Software Foundation in its category.

Positions: \- Software Engineer ([https://data-
artisans.workable.com/jobs/241346](https://data-
artisans.workable.com/jobs/241346)) \- Support Engineer ([https://data-
artisans.workable.com/jobs/241347](https://data-
artisans.workable.com/jobs/241347)) \- Community Evangelist ([https://data-
artisans.workable.com/jobs/241348](https://data-
artisans.workable.com/jobs/241348))

Benefits: \- Pick your own tech gear \- Competitive salary and stock options
\- Flexible working hours and vacation

More details here: [http://data-artisans.com/careers](http://data-
artisans.com/careers)

------
papercruncher
Lead iOS Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time | San Francisco, CA | VISA (will
transfer H1/O1/E3)

We are looking for a Lead iOS engineer to take Tubi TV to the next level on
iOS and tvOS for Apple TV (and Android and xbox and a bunch of other devices
if one is also interested in that). This is a hands on position, but you will
get the chance to shape & grow the team and install best engineering
practices. You would also of course be deeply involved in the product planning
and decision making. Tubi TV is the largest free streaming TV network; think
Free Netflix. We are VC funded but we also have substantial revenue and inked
partnerships with major Hollywood studios. If you enjoy consumer products,
movies, good UI/UX (we have two designers in the team) and a professional work
environment without ninjas or rockstars, you will have a lot of fun at Tubi
Tv.

Interview process is: 1\. Intro call to learn more about the company & the
role (optional) 2\. Technical screen over Google Hangout (any language/editor
you want) 3\. Onsite interview, ~1/2-day

To apply:
[https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hkpt?referer=hn](https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hkpt?referer=hn)

------
latch
Second Spectrum | Los Angeles, Boston, Lausanne, Shanghai | Full-time | On
Site

Data is revolutionizing the sports industry. However, we face the challenge of
sifting through mountains of data in search of compelling stories. We create
products that fuse cutting-edge design with spatiotemporal pattern
recognition, machine learning, and computer vision to enable the next
generation of sports insights and experiences. We aim to transform the way
people play, coach and watch sports.

You can find out more about the company from our CEO's TED Talk:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/rajiv_maheswaran_the_math_behind_b...](https://www.ted.com/talks/rajiv_maheswaran_the_math_behind_b..).

Specifically looking for a senior full stack engineer in LA. A full list of
positions is available at
[http://www.secondspectrum.com/careers/](http://www.secondspectrum.com/careers/)
(full stack, devops, machine learning, computer vision, UI, UX,)

You can apply through email at work@secondspectrum.com. Sorry, but we've
reached our capacity for summer interns. We've hired 4 developers and 1 intern
from HN.

Happy to answer any questions you might have: karl@secondspectrum.com

------
binalpatel
Jvion | Atlanta, GA | Relocation | ONSITE

At Jvion we use machine learning and data science to help improve patient
outcomes. We have our solution live in several hospital systems, and help
hospitals identify patients who'll have bad outcomes. We help hospitals
intervene early - and help patients avoid suffering. We recently closed a
funding round, and are looking to expand aggressively.

We are looking for talented data engineers to join our team. We work with
several data sources - from clinical data sources directly from hospitals, to
public data sets, to socioeconomic datasets. Our data engineers help
incorporate all this data into a single dataset that's used for modeling, and
for real-time scoring of patients. We're looking for someone who's independent
and curious, and has strong SQL skills. Knowledge of healthcare is a plus, but
not necessary. We use Amazon Web Services for our entire stack, so prior
experience with that would also be a plus.

Full job description at this link: [https://www.jvion.com/careers-
systemengineering.html](https://www.jvion.com/careers-systemengineering.html)

If you have any questions, or are interested, feel free to e-mail me at
binal.patel@jvion.com .

------
jordanmessina
Density ([http://www.density.io](http://www.density.io)) | San Francisco, CA,
USA / Syracuse, NY, USA | Full Time

Open Positions

\- Eng: Embedded Systems Engineer (Embedded Linux)

\- Eng: Front End Engineer (React)

\- Admin: Office Operations

\- Ops: Strategic Sourcing Manager

\- Ops: New Product Introduction Program Manager

We offer competitive salary and stock options. Contact jobs@density.io and
include the information you think is relevant.

At Density, we build a small sensor that measures how busy a location is in
realtime. Customers mount the unit above a doorway, connect it to power and
WiFi, and use our API to access how many people have visited. When we
announced what we were doing last summer, we hoped technical companies and
developers would reach out. They did. But so too did hundreds of others from
all around the world and in completely different markets. Some with expansive,
two thousand location networks, others asking for a few hundred, and many with
just one set of doors they deeply cared about: airlines, SMBs, Fortune 500s,
startups, ad agencies, country transit systems, etc.

We’ve since learned that “human load balancing” is a widespread and unsolved
problem. Today, we believe our platform may democratize access to a
fundamental piece of information that has simply been uncollected and lost.

------
Tradesy22
Tradesy | Santa Monica, CA | ONSITE full-time

Positions with the Data Science Team:

We need Software Engineers who can help us in the following three areas:

\+ Infrastructure, Automation, Monitoring (ansible, docker, graphite/statsd) +
Data Pipeline (Apache Spark, Kafka, Zookeeper, some numpy and pandas for minor
analysis) + Machine Learning, Stats, Data Analysis (NLP, Image Processing, and
any quantitative tool we can use. We train production models that impact
business bottom line: search, fraud detection, product recommendations. Here
we're looking for someone who can leverage above tools to bring algos to
production)

About Tradesy Data Science:

Tradesy is a marketplace with a current focus on high end fashion. The Data
Science team touches many high leverage aspects of the business: \+ Pricing
Recommendations + Product Search + Product Recommendations + Analytics and its
Data Pipeline We're growing quickly and so is our data. We've got a nice
mixture of images as well as textual information that we're tapping into to
improve the marketplace. We're looking for strong engineers with strengths in
the above mentioned areas, but if you are a strong generalist with the right
background and can ship end to end products we would be interested in talking
to you.

------
lyndy
ONSITE Chattanooga, TN What: Quality Engineer

What you'll do: Individual contributor role in a product engineering team to
write and implement well designed, efficient test cases and automation scripts
in each sprint, and regression suites for the Skuid product. Manage, organize,
and document all test cases, scripts, and suites. Provide clear and frequent
communication within each sprint as the status and risks of functional product
issues. Active contributor an agile product development lifecycle. Support
continuous improvement by investigating alternatives and technologies and
presenting these for review to the product engineering team. Ensure product
increments are in compliance with user story acceptance criteria and other
specifications. Work closely with the Skuidify Technical Support team to
assist with assessing and documenting customer issues. Create technical
documentation as needed. Become certified with Skuid and as a Salesforce
advanced developer within 6 months.

What you'll need: BS in Computer Science, related technical fields, or
equivalent practical experience. Strong interpersonal, written and verbal
communication skills. Knowledge of Relational Databases, SQL, NoSQL.

how to apply: www.skuid.com/careers

------
2bluesc
OpenBike | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

OpenBike is looking for an embedded systems engineer to join the team as our
first hire. This is your opportunity to join an early stage start-up and
experience Highway1.io's Spring 2016 accelerator program with us!

We are building the second prototype of what will become the industry's first
open technology platform, interconnecting 3rd-party sensors, transmission,
batteries, lights, controls, suspension, and more. We need your help.

Responsibilities \- Architect, implement, and test the software and hardware
platform that the company will be built on

\- Write embedded C code using the latest open source tools on ARM Cortex
series processors

\- Ride and abuse the products you help design and build on your bike.

Qualifications \- Experience building embedded systems on bare metal and
RTOSes

\- Comfortable using JTAG/SWD interfaces and test tools like oscilloscopes

\- Understanding hardware peripheral blocks like timers, serial interfaces,
etc

\- Ability to manage business risk vs engineering risk to deliver on time

\- Fundamental understanding of unit testing for software and hardware

Questions? Please email kyle[at]openbike[dot]com

More details @ [https://angel.co/openbike/jobs/116914-embedded-systems-
engin...](https://angel.co/openbike/jobs/116914-embedded-systems-engineer)

------
mertens
Maxflow (CrazyGames.com) | Hasselt / Leuven, Belgium | Full stack developer |
Onsite

Looking for someone to join Maxflow in Leuven or Hasselt (Belgium). You will
be working directly with the founder in building out new products, both in the
game space as in the personal finance space. Technology used is Python and PHP
for backend and React + Redux for frontend. Experience with AWS, DevOps, and /
or Flash / Unity game development is a plus.

Reach out: info@maxflow.be

------
monk_the_dog
Ripple | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE | full-time

Hi, I'm a C++ software engineer at Ripple. I work on the Ripple Protocol, a
peer-to-peer decentralized payment server (see
[https://github.com/ripple/rippled](https://github.com/ripple/rippled)).

We're looking to hire a Senior C++ Software Engineer. The official ad is here:
[https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-jobs/#senior-
software...](https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-jobs/#senior-software-
engineer-c)

The team knows the C++ language well. One member is on the committee and I
believe three have submitted proposals. If you like working with C++, you'll
be very happy here (we use `14).

Our software is cross platform, and you're welcome to use your preferred
tools. The team is split pretty evenly across Windows, Linux, and Mac.

We're a "remote first" team, spread across the U.S. Almost all communication
is done through slack/email/skype.

Ripple is growing fast. We've got great funding (inc. Google Ventures &
Andreessen Horowitz), and a great team. Feel free to email me with any
questions: monk.scott at google's mail (My name is Scott).

~~~
zerr
US only REM0TE?

~~~
welchmt
Hi Zerr,

Thank you for your interest in this role. We are looking for potential
employees here in the United States that are open to working onsite here in SF
or Remotely within the States. If you have any questions please reach out to
me at mwelch@ripple.com

~~~
zerr
I'll reach out when you open your horizon to other parts of the planet ;)

------
samsolomon
Atlanta, GA | Full-Stack Developer | Full-time | Onsite

Trustfuel [https://www.trustfuel.com/](https://www.trustfuel.com/)

Trustfuel is the System of Record for Customer Success Teams. We're building a
tool to help companies stop churn and make customer happy.

We're looking for someone who will:

* Develop Trustfuel products across the full technology stack (from infrastructure to frontend)

* Evaluate new technologies and implement solutions using them

* Seek to automate repetitive manual tasks in the product, testing and operations

* Love our customers and support them to ensure a great experience with our products

* Debug and correct production level issues and scaling concerns

* Collaborate with the team to eliminate process overhead and create a high energy development environment

* Document important and/or complex components of the product to assist with customer and staff onboarding and support

* Help define the culture of our engineering organization for all future hires

* Have developed and operated an Internet application previously or contributed to open source

If it sounds like something you'd be interested in, please apply on our
website [https://www.trustfuel.com/careers/#op-82613-full-stack-
devel...](https://www.trustfuel.com/careers/#op-82613-full-stack-developer)

------
nsamuell
Pathgather - [http://pathgather.com](http://pathgather.com) \- ONSITE - New
York, NY

Pathgather is an enterprise (SaaS) learning platform that - unlike traditional
learning systems forced on employees - is one you'll actually enjoy using,
time and time again. We’re solving a big problem felt by almost all large
companies: how to continuously train & educate your workforce with
modern/relevant content. We've built up a passionate group of customers
including the likes of Qualcomm, Walmart, Twitter, Visa, and many others;
we're now focused on finding talented marketing, sales, and customer success
candidates to take us to the next level. If you love learning, are passionate
about solving big problems for the enterprise, and are looking to join a small
team where you can maximize your impact, we want to hear from you!

* DIRECTOR OF MARKETING ([https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs/110152-director-of-marketin...](https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs/110152-director-of-marketing))

* SALES EXECUTIVE ([https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs/52266-sales-executive](https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs/52266-sales-executive))

* MANAGER OF CUSTOMER SUCCESS ([https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs/61805-manager-of-customer-s...](https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs/61805-manager-of-customer-success))

If you're interested, contact jamie@pathgather.com, talk to us on AngelList,
leave a comment here... etc.

------
hartror
Mid/Senior Frontend Developer |
[http://www.biarrirail.com](http://www.biarrirail.com) | Melbourne/Brisbane,
Australia | Full-Time | ONSITE

We are a startup building cutting edge planning and real time operations SaaS
applications for railways around the world. We see it as our mission to save
our clients from traditional enterprise software with its long lead times and
big bang deployments. As a member of our team you will be working closely with
our clients to produce mission critical software that is easy to use.

Your role will be to deliver rich user experiences that help our railway
clients run their complex operations. You will do this by collaborating with
our clients in an iterative process to define and build software. Through the
use of new and existing technologies you will be developing novel software
solutions that make the complex simple.

Skills & Requirements

* Strong frontend JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS3 skills.

* Experienced with modern web standards and libraries (such as ES6, React, Angularjs, D3.js).

* A passion for user experience & user interface design with an eye to simplifying the complex.

* Excellent internal and client facing communication skills.

* Flexible on education and experience, the right person is more important to us.

Email: jobs@biarrirail.com

------
kitkoaffirm
Affirm |San Francisco, CA |Onsite

CEO Max Levchin, Cofounder of PayPal Nathan Gettings, Cofounder, Cofounder of
Palantir Affirm, the next generation financial services company, offers
installment loans to consumers at the point of sale with partnership with
merchants. We enable people to take out simple loans and turn any purchase
into a monthly payments, 3, 6 or 12 months. All the pricing through us is
adaptive based on data that prices marginal risk in real time and generates a
risk score for every transaction, so every aspect of taking out the loan is
completely transparent.

We're looking for Android engineer. Tech Lead Platform Engineers (Python).
Manager/Director of Infrastructure. Tech Lead or Senior Site Reliability
Engineers - We're looking for anyone with strong systems and infrastructure
background who cares for automation, scale, monitoring, etc.

Please feel free to reach me at kit@affirm.com if you're interested in
learning more.

Exciting recent funding and Sweep acquisition to expand our business and get
closer to our mission, building a modern bank.

[http://fortune.com/2016/04/12/affirm-
funding/](http://fortune.com/2016/04/12/affirm-funding/)
[http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160427005152/en/Affi...](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160427005152/en/Affirm-
Acquires-Sweep.co)

[https://jobs.lever.co/affirm](https://jobs.lever.co/affirm) www.affirm.com

------
timrod
SoundCloud | Berlin | Full-Time | ONSITE, VISA

Our team at SC is looking for an experienced search engineer to help us help
our users discover SoundCloud's huge and unique catalog of music and audio.

Working on one of the leading music platforms on the web, this is a great
opportunity to apply your skills to make a measurable difference to millions
of people around the globe. Our services tend to be written in Go and Scala;
data munging happens with Elasticsearch and Spark. Familiarity with these is a
plus, though frankly eagerness to learn is more important.

If you are experienced in information retrieval or a related field (such as
recommendations, information extraction, question answering etc.) and
passionate about developing and evaluating data-driven products, get in touch!

[https://soundcloud.com/jobs/2016-02-19-search-engineer-
berli...](https://soundcloud.com/jobs/2016-02-19-search-engineer-berlin-
germany)

On a personal note, I've learned a lot and had a great time here. If search
isn't your thing, take a gander at
[https://soundcloud.com/jobs](https://soundcloud.com/jobs), there's a bunch of
interesting open positions.

------
maxxsnowSAP
SAP – Palo Alto, CA – On-Site Full-Time Roles

As market leader in enterprise application software, SAP helps companies of
all sizes and industries innovate through simplification. From the back office
to the boardroom, warehouse to storefront, on premise to cloud, desktop to
mobile device – SAP empowers people and organizations to work together more
efficiently and use business insight more effectively to stay ahead of the
competition. SAP applications and services enable customers to operate
profitably, adapt continuously, and grow sustainably.

Currently looking to add talented Senior Engineers to our VORA team.

To learn more about this exciting project/product, please check out the
following links: [http://bit.ly/1rOcAF7](http://bit.ly/1rOcAF7) and
[http://bit.ly/22mtqHO](http://bit.ly/22mtqHO).

We are currently looking for the following:

Senior Big Data Developer - [http://bit.ly/1SGRySF](http://bit.ly/1SGRySF)

Senior C++ Developer - [http://bit.ly/1W447KE](http://bit.ly/1W447KE)

Our recruitment process starts with a brief conversation with an SAP
recruiter, a phone screen/coding test with the hiring team, and then a face to
face panel interview.

Salaries commensurate to professional experience.

To apply and start the process, please send a copy of your most recent resume
to Maxx.Snow@SAP.com

Look forward to speaking with you!

------
ariabuckles
Magoosh | Berkeley, CA | FULLTIME | ONSITE Senior Software Engineer

Magoosh is fixing a broken test prep industry.

Why should students have to put up with exorbitant prices for boring test prep
classes and books that might not even work? Our mission is simple: create
products that give students everywhere access to enjoyable, affordable, and
quality test prep. We help millions study at their own pace, on their own time
regardless of location, social status, or background.

We’re looking for a Senior Software Engineer to help us improve our products,
shape engineering process, and help us grow our small (currently just Zack and
I!) but impactful engineering team. So far we use Rails, PhoneGap + Angular,
and ReactNative. We’re hosted on AWS.

You have many of the following...

* 3+ years of software engineering experience

* Experience building and releasing web and/or mobile applications

* Experience interviewing software engineering candidates

* A passion for making a difference and leveling the education playing field

Extra credit if you have...

* Experience recruiting and hiring software engineers

* UI & UX experience

Get a feel for our company and apply here:
[http://magoosh.com/careers](http://magoosh.com/careers)

And feel free to email me (aria@magoosh.com) or our recruitment manager Meghan
(meghan@magoosh.com) if you have any questions!

------
tonydo
Arimo | Mountain View, CA and Saigon, Vietnam | www.arimo.com | Full-time |
Onsite

Arimo delivers business-ready Big Apps for enterprises that need deeper,
faster insight to critical business questions. We are the first to provide a
unified interface that enables business and data science users across the
enterprise to collaborate, and together, drive high-quality decisions. Easy to
use and deploy, Arimo Data Intelligence Platform runs on existing Hadoop data
stores, allowing businesses to begin generating value from big data within
minutes. Arimo is funded by Andreessen Horowitz, Lightspeed Ventures, and
Bloomberg Beta. To learn more, visit us at www.arimo.com

Arimo is recently named among World's Top 10 Most Innovative Companies in Data
Science: [http://www.fastcompany.com/most-innovative-
companies/sectors...](http://www.fastcompany.com/most-innovative-
companies/sectors/data-science)

Positions: DevOps Engineer, Front-end Software Engineer, Data Scientist,
Machine Learning Software Engineer, Deep Learning Software Engineer, Data
Visualization Software Engineer, Test Automation Engineer, etc.

To apply, visit: [https://arimo.com/careers/](https://arimo.com/careers/) or
email your resume to careers@arimo.com

Our interview process includes 2 technical phone interviews + 4-5 hour long
onsite interview. To know more about our hiring culture, visit:
[https://arimo.com/Arimo/2015/the-interview-who-are-we-
seekin...](https://arimo.com/Arimo/2015/the-interview-who-are-we-seeking/)

~~~
hash2016
Are you hiring any Entry-Level Software Professionals?

------
dangirsh
Zee.Aero | [http://zee.aero](http://zee.aero) | Mountain View, CA | Full Time
| ONSITE

Zee.Aero is developing revolutionary aircraft concepts, working at the
intersection of aerodynamics, advanced manufacturing, and electric propulsion.
We are actively building a team of world-class engineers who have experience
in fields ranging from power electronics to aerodynamics.

We are currently seeking an IT Engineer. More information here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oVwZ2fwc&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oVwZ2fwc&s=Hacker_News)

We are located in Mountain View just a couple of hundred feet from Shoreline
Lake and its surrounding walking/jogging trails. We offer a comprehensive
benefits package including medical, dental, vision and life insurance, 20 PTO
days, 10 company holidays, a 401(k) plan with company matching, commuter
checks, and education assistance. And on top of all that, we also offer a
variety of perks such as free lunches, snacks, drinks, fruits, year-end
bonuses, employee referral bonus, IP bonus program, ping-pong table, afternoon
chocolate, happy hours and many more.

------
roger_lee
Captain401 (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

We're building the perfect retirement savings plan for startups and small
businesses. We make essential HR administration a snap for businesses large
and small, and sound investing strategy accessible to everyone.

We also raised a substantial seed round from top investors, and were recently
covered in the Wall Street Journal:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-raises-3-5-million-
to-help-small-business-employees-save-for-retirement/). If you’ve been wanting
to dive into an early stage startup, this is the perfect time to start talking
to us.

We have a lot of open roles, so we'd love to hear from anyone interested to
working with us. Specifically, we're hiring for:

* Software engineer (experience with JavaScript, Node/React.js, and Golang a plus) * Product designer * Account executive (sales) * Operations associate (entry level)

Reach out to careers@captain401.com, or apply at
[https://captain401.com/careers](https://captain401.com/careers)

------
pnagele
Salzburg, Austria | Full Time | ONSITE | Wikitude -
[http://www.wikitude.com](http://www.wikitude.com)

Hi, this is Phil, CTO of Wikitude - we continue to grow our company Wikitude
(AR startup) and are looking for talents in the following areas:

We are looking for several Engineers: * BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER * DEVOPS
ENGINEER * TECHNICAL QA ENGINEER * SOFTWARE ENGINEERING: IOS/ANDROID
DEVELOPMENT * COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER

Jobs descriptions: [http://www.wikitude.com/about/jobs-
career/](http://www.wikitude.com/about/jobs-career/)

To apply send us email including CV to: jobs@wikitude.com

About Wikitude: Wikitude GmbH is the renowned pioneer of mobile augmented
reality (AR) technology and the company behind a number of award winning AR
solutions for smartphones, tablets and wearable display technologies. Its
fully in-house developed AR solution is available in the Wikitude AR SDK and
Wikitude Studio, and enables thousands of apps, brands, agencies, developers
and AR enthusiasts to achieve their project goals. With tens of thousands of
developer accounts and published AR apps, Wikitude is the globally leading AR
technology platform.

------
handshakemike
Handshake | San Francisco, California

Our mission is to democratize opportunity - to make it easy for any student to
find the right job for them, no matter where they went to school, what they
majored in, or who they know.

Backed by Kleiner Perkins, True Ventures and Lightspeed Partners, Handshake
has already partnered with 75 universities (including Stanford, Princeton,
Cornell, University of Chicago, Michigan and Texas), and has more than 1.3
million student profiles and 55,000 companies recruiting on the platform,
including 80% of the Fortune 100. Our unique data on students' interests and
the historical career outcomes gives Handshake the rare ability to help
students of today imagine, plan and jumpstart their future careers.

Hiring for:

-Full stack developers (we're a RoR shop but open to all types of software engineering backgrounds): [http://grnh.se/y3vipr](http://grnh.se/y3vipr)

-Front-end developers: [http://grnh.se/euci80](http://grnh.se/euci80)

-QA Engineer: [http://grnh.se/64irse](http://grnh.se/64irse)

-Product (UI/UX) Designer: [http://grnh.se/1d650y](http://grnh.se/1d650y)

We have more positions, just check out our careers page:
[https://joinhandshake.com/careers/](https://joinhandshake.com/careers/)

Alternatively, you can email me if you have questions: mike@joinhandshake.com

------
elwell
Purple | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | JavaScript Mobile App
Developer (React Native)

Purple is a well-funded startup of about 15 people, backed by an Uber co-
founder, and revolutionizing the way people get gas.

We are looking for an experienced JavaScript Mobile App Developer who can
thrive in a startup environment to help us continue to build our mobile app
platform. You would work closely with our small engineering team in a
relatively flat organizational structure. We want people who are aware of
latest trends and know how to adopt the most appropriate technology. We're
looking for someone who is a strong advocate for the best engineering
practices.

Minimum qualifications:

\- BS degree in Computer Science, similar technical field of study or
equivalent practical experience.

\- Strong experience with JavaScript

\- Interest and ability to learn new programming languages as needed

\- Working knowledge of Git

\- Ability to communicate with non-technical team members to meet product
needs/goals

A big plus, but not required:

\- Experience with React and/or React Native

Purple is a great team! We are small, savvy, and fun. We have an office based
in Westwood. We offer a competitive salary, flexible work schedule, health
insurance supplement, and unlimited vacation. Come join our growing team!

How to apply: Send resume and GitHub username to: chris at purpleapp.com

------
TechLynz
The Honest Company is headquartered in Los Angeles, CA. We are looking to
expand our LA Office! For more information please apply or email Lyndsey
Lustig (Technical Recruiter) at llustig@honest.com.

[https://www.honest.com/](https://www.honest.com/)

At Honest you’ll work with a team of talented, passionate and determined
engineers. We take pride in delivering clean, well-tested code, finding
creative solutions to tough problems, and fostering a collaborative
environment. We also know how to have fun! Karaoke nights, drone wars and
volunteer events are all part of the Honest culture. We also are big into
continuous learning and frequently hold different technical talks inside our
office. [https://www.honest.com/careers](https://www.honest.com/careers)

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/the-honest-
company...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/the-honest-
company?c=em5DhcjpwWt7QqRi)

Open Positions: Mid-Level Software Engineer, Full Stack (Rails)-Los Angeles,
CA

Software Engineer, Front End (Rails, Angular.JS)-Los Angeles, CA

Data Scientist-Los Angeles, CA Data Engineer-Los Angeles, CA

~~~
TechLynz
We are also hiring Engineering Interns for the summer!

~~~
abhinav913
What sorts of interns are you guys looking for? I can not seem to find it on
the website.

------
neocMatt
Boston, MA | Full Time | iOS & Android Engineers

Are you a nice person? Do you listen to podcasts?

We’re a group of well-funded industry experts ready to create a delightful
consumer podcast listening experience that is scalable, beautiful and of the
highest quality. We want to create something that people love and recommend to
their friends.

We believe a diverse set of opinions and people will help accomplish this.

\+ We think we can grow the audience for podcasts in general and help make
more small shows sustainable for their creators.

\+ We've got over a decade worth of relationships with some of the best shows
today.

\+ We're a Public-Benefit Corporation, meaning that things like Open Source
and being trustworthy are baked into who we are.

\+ We have years of technical experience in the area, but we're starting from
close to zero lines of written code, with lots of interesting technical
challenges coming.

We’d love to meet if:

\+ You are a nice person.

\+ You are proud of an iOS, Android app or other software you’ve created.

\+ You enjoy making things that people use.

\+ You find a competitive seed stage salary with equity interesting.

Apply here: [https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1_5fJNvrayMmEMgF0L6Fl_-
SCCls...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1_5fJNvrayMmEMgF0L6Fl_-
SCClscklBCuVKEEjUVoWg/viewform)

~~~
minionslave
I was gonna send my resume, then I realize there's no company name, no
website, just a google form. I'm a bit hesitant submitting my personal info.

~~~
pc86
Also I'm willing to bet "competitive seed stage salary" === "well below market
salary"

------
JMC08x
Lead Engineer

And Chill www.andchill.io

NYC (remote OK for a few months) Generous equity + salary

A smart movie bot designed to tell you what to watch as easily as asking a
friend. We think about recommendations completely differently than anyone
else, including MightyTV, Jinni, Netflix, etc.

Apply here or at jake@andchill.io. [https://angel.co/andchill/jobs/88911-lead-
engineer](https://angel.co/andchill/jobs/88911-lead-engineer)

------
indomitable
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, FL - Atlanta, GA - Toronto, CA - Remote |
Full time | (www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

What do Outback Steakhouse, Pep Boys, and the Major League Baseball Network
all have in common? They are paid with the software you could be building! At
Ultimate Software, we build a cloud-based enterprise human capital management
solutions. Everything from Recruitment to Retirement.

We are growing our Product Development team like crazy. We need to make
UltiPro the best it can be for our customers (over 2,600!), and in order to do
that, we need additional talent. What a great problem to have, right? That’s
where you come in!

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

    
    
         - Software Engineers (Java, C#, Golang, Python), 
         - Software Test Engineers, and more. 
    

We have unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s 2016 #1 Best
Tech Company to Work For today. Here is a link to our Java Software Engineer
role we have available, but feel free to check out the other opportunities on
our site as well! [http://tiny.cc/gcw8ay](http://tiny.cc/gcw8ay)

~~~
whospablo
Are you guys only hiring for Senior positions or are there also entry level
opportunities?

------
sahil_k
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits

LeanTaaS is the leading predictive analytics company that aims to lower
medical costs with predictive analytics. Our iQueue product line helps
hospitals lower wait times and increase patient volumes by optimizing patient
pathways with data driven optimizations. Our iGroup product line helps
insurance carriers and self-insured employers reduce workers’ compensation
medical costs by identifying anomalies and key drivers. Our customers include
some of the nation’s largest healthcare organizations and insurance companies.

Our leadership team includes veteran executives from Google, McKinsey,
Stanford, MIT, SRI & more. LeanTaaS is based in Santa Clara, California.

We are looking for Full Stack Engineers, Outbound Product Managers, Data
Scientists, and Lead Designers who posses an entrepreneurial personality and
the talent to think outside the box to get things done. Job descriptions can
be found at [http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers)

If you're interested please send resumes and a blurb about yourself to
hireme@leantaas.com and mention you saw this on HN.

------
ddevincenzi1
Wanelo | San Francisco | Senior iOS Engineer |
[https://wanelo.com](https://wanelo.com) | ONSITE

Wanelo is a way to search, follow, and buy from all of your favorite stores in
one place. It's used by millions of people who post tens of thousands of new
products to Wanelo every day.

We have one position available in SF: Senior iOS Engineer.

Our application is 100% Obj-C currently, so experience with that is a must.
We're looking for people with at least 2 years of relevant experience for the
position, but we also value people who learn quickly. We're into TDD, pairing,
and CI, with the understanding that these are just tools for the job and not
the be-all and end-all. We value our lives over work (we work from 10am-7pm
every day, but timing is flexible), but we love our jobs and the people we
work with. We're looking for someone who likes to get stuff done, go for
afternoon feelings walks (coffee + sunshine), and join in lunchtime debates
about the merits of tacos (hint: they are delicious).

Let's talk! To get in touch, email play@wanelo.com or apply via
[http://hiring.wanelo.com](http://hiring.wanelo.com)

------
DLinDeepSoma
OSARO ([https://osaro.com](https://osaro.com)) | Research Engineers | San
Francisco | Onsite

Osaro is a small startup in SOMA developing exciting new machine learning
products driven by our deep reinforcement learning technology. The company is
backed by some of Silicon Valley’s leading investors. We are looking for
individuals passionate about building next-generation general AI systems and
using them to solve problems in a number of markets. In particular, we are
seeking people with solid analytical capabilities, broad machine learning and
statistical modeling skills, and strong programming experience.

Positions include:

[http://www.osaro.com/deep-learning-research-
engineer/](http://www.osaro.com/deep-learning-research-engineer/)
[http://www.osaro.com/reinforcement-learning-research-
enginee...](http://www.osaro.com/reinforcement-learning-research-engineer/)
[http://www.osaro.com/robotics-research-
engineer/](http://www.osaro.com/robotics-research-engineer/)

Contact: jobs@osaro.com

------
victoriadanahy
Synthego | BioTech | Full-time | Onsite | Redwood City, CA

Do you think robots and lasers are cool? Are you an engineer or scientist that
colors outside the lines and isn’t afraid to do so? Synthego is turning
molecular biology into an information science. We're building hardware
facilities that abstract biological syntheses and research into software.

The vision is that biologists won't need their own labs anymore - they'll go
to a website. Instead of doing manual labor, they'll write code.

We are looking for people who want to help build our fully-automated facility
(hardware and software). We just launched our first product: a CRISPR Kit for
scientist!

* Mechanical/Mechatronics Engineers | [https://synthego.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06qal/](https://synthego.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06qal/)

* Frontend Engineer | Do you have JavaScript and Angular Ninja skills?

* Junior Mechanical Technicians

* Automation Engineers

* Roboticists

* Organic Chemists

* Wet lab technicians (must have chemistry or biochemistry lab experience)

* Biologist experienced (must have CRISPR experience)

We are backed by Founders Fund (the Peter Thiel crew), and Menlo Ventures.
Located on the border of Redwood City/Menlo Park (right by Facebook!).

If you are interested email me at victoria@synthego.com

------
jenandre
Komand (ONSITE Boston, US)

What: We are building a cybersecurity automation platform (IFTTT for
security). We have an awesome, technically savvy team that has built multiple
products and companies in the infosec space. Work with Go, Docker, and React
to build a modern platform for security teams. PS: we're also fun. We
routinely make breakfast together in the office, we're a diverse team across a
wide age range + genders.

Culture: Team players, world class talent, no brilliant assholes. We have a
culture of ownership + responsibility. We are all experienced devs and have
great tooling/process even for a company so young.

Jobs: [https://angel.co/komand/jobs](https://angel.co/komand/jobs). We're
hiring primarily software engineers. Security background not required, but an
interest helps.

Interview Process: We have a very collaborative interview process. We are
looking to measure skills, not whiteboard ability. First, after an initial
phone call, do a coding exercise offline and then come meet the team and pair
with us.

Want to learn more? [http://www.komand.com](http://www.komand.com),
jobs@komand.com

------
Duckeh
True B.V. | Amsterdam, NL | Multiple openings |
[http://www.true.nl/](http://www.true.nl/) True is one of the key players in
the Dutch hosting market and rapidly growing on the areas of Managed Hosting
and Cloud Hosting. True exists for over 15 years and has extensive experience
in hosting mission critical applications, focused on the management of
e-commerce and enterprise web application solutions. We're looking for:

* Network engineer ([https://www.true.nl/over-true/vacatures/netwerk-engineer/](https://www.true.nl/over-true/vacatures/netwerk-engineer/))

\- Get to work with brand-new core networking equipment

\- Make extensive use of open source tools for managing/monitoring the network

\- Do a large amount of scripting for automation (golang, php, bash, ansible,
etc..)

* Junior developer ([https://www.true.nl/over-true/vacatures/developer/](https://www.true.nl/over-true/vacatures/developer/))

\- Experience in building applications with the following techniques (in
order): PHP (Symfony2 & CakePHP), HTML5/CSS3, JavaScript (AngularJS/ReactJS),
Git, Shell script, MySQL, Memcache, Redis.

\- Experience in building applications with the following techniques would be
nice: Vagrant, Ansible, NodeJS, GulpJS, Coffeescript, Golang.

\- Extensive knowledge of OOP, Design Patterns and clear notion about the
maintainability in regards to Unit Testing, MVC, CI & DRY.

Apply at: career@true.com

------
ac360
Serverless, Inc | Full-time | SF or Remote (US, Canada, Europe) |
serverless.com

We started with the open-source Serverless Framework
([http://www.serverless.com](http://www.serverless.com)), we raised a great
seed round, and now we're building more awesome tooling to help individuals
and teams build serverless, event-driven architectures using AWS Lambda,
Google CloudFunctions, Azure Functions and more.

We're looking for the following: • Node.js/Go engineers w/ devops expertise •
Front-end/react engineers • Developer evangelists

Why this is a unique opportunity: • We're seeking to define the future of
application delivery, not follow someone else's lead • Work w/ cutting-edge
tech all day long • Our team is (very) small and you would be getting in super
early • The VC firms backing us are behind the best developer companies of all
time • Liberal, remote culture, based on trust • Open-source centric • Lots of
traction

Contact us at jobs@serverless.com or ping us in gitter:
[https://gitter.im/serverless/serverless](https://gitter.im/serverless/serverless)

------
gangstertim1
Squarespace is hiring front end engineers!
[https://www.squarespace.com/about/careers/?gh_jid=11383](https://www.squarespace.com/about/careers/?gh_jid=11383)

We're also hiring all the other engineers, and product managers as well--DM me
and I'll be happy to pass you off ot a recruiter.

A bit about what it's like working here:

Stack: Mongo, Java backend, ES6/7 + React + Alt (flux implementation)
frontend. Gulp/Webpack.

Teams: Small, generally 5-10 people. Lots of product ownership.

Company: 500+ people in three offices (Ireland, Portland, NYC). All
Engineering out of NYC office.

Kitchen: Contains nutella

Monitor: 34" ultra wide screen

View: Unparalleled in West Village

Commute: 28 minutes (from my apartment)

Why I'm here: Squarespace is a high-tech design company. There's no tolerating
bad design--and by virtue of being here, I am becoming a more perceptive, more
nuanced, generally better product engineer. I'm surrounded by great people and
the company takes great care of you. Perhaps most importantly, the product is
great: every day I hear stories of how Squarespace has empowered people to
build livelihoods online, and that's pretty damn cool.

Please reach out to me if you'd like to talk!

~~~
acdanger
Hi - I'd be interested in talking! Have a contact email? Didn't see one in
your profile :).

~~~
gangstertim1
hey--email me at tmiller@squarespace.com

------
gkamradt
San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Sr. Growth Analyst / Data Scientist |
www.Salesforce.com

The Product Data Science (PDS) team is made up of data scientists, engineers,
and growth analysts who are dedicated to driving product strategy with data-
driven insights. The PDS team works with executives, product managers,
designers, developers, user researchers, marketers, and sales strategy team
members across all Cloud businesses to discover new opportunities for growth
and optimization, experiment with data, drive adoption, and provide actionable
insights that impact product strategy.

This role requires expert-level experience driving adoption growth and
technical expertise in adoption tools, data mining, and visualization. This
role also requires advanced communication skills to collaborate effectively in
a large, matrixed environment, and a high level of comfort with public
speaking and executive presentations.

Responsibilities: \+ Partner with product teams to understand business
requirements, product direction, roadmaps, key metrics, and growth goals. \+
Create KPIs based on knowledge of the Salesforce business, growth drivers, and
industry benchmarks. \+ Identify data-driven opportunities for product and
feature investments. \+ Deliver easily-consumable presentations to large
groups of stakeholders and executives that showcase actionable insights and
recommendations to help drive product strategy.

Email me (my HN username) at salesforce with any questions.

Apply here: [http://salesforce.careermount.com/career/46827/Senior-
Analys...](http://salesforce.careermount.com/career/46827/Senior-Analyst-
Product-Growth-Strategy-Us-California-San-Francisco-Hq)

------
bjelkeman-again
Akvo.org | Amsterdam, NL | Full time | ONSITE

Product manager

Akvo is a not-for-profit, not-for-loss, data service SaaS provider. We have
users primarily in Africa, South/South East Asia, and Central America, which
are governments, NGOs and UN organisations. We recently also work on some very
interesting water quality sensors. Everything open source.

Hiring process: introduction letter and CV. Up to three interviews total, with
head of product team, some colleagues and CTO. Visit to Amsterdam.

As Product Manager, you are the link between our products and our business
strategy and in this central role you help drive Akvo towards providing the
very best products and solutions for our diverse network of partner
organisations.

You will be in touch with our partners, and you will work closely with the
marketing, partner, sales, design and engineering teams to fully understand
the requirements and needs of our users and define the product roadmap and
feature specifications. You will be responsible for one main product and
possibly a few minor products.

Read more at: [http://akvo.org/about-us/working-at-
akvo/](http://akvo.org/about-us/working-at-akvo/)

------
guiseppecalzone
HelloSign ([https://www.hellosign.com](https://www.hellosign.com)) | San
Francisco | Full Time | On-site

\- Customer Success Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/153729#.Vyd5p5Mr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/153729#.Vyd5p5MrIUE)

\- Security & Compliance Program Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/194884#.Vyd4s5Mr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/194884#.Vyd4s5MrIUE)

\- QA Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/194238#.Vyd4w5Mr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/194238#.Vyd4w5MrIUE)

\- Senior Product Marketing Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/189589#.Vyd4h5Mr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/189589#.Vyd4h5MrIUE)

\- API Technical Support Rep:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/144731](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/144731)

\- Sales Operations Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/159598#.Vyd49ZMr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/159598#.Vyd49ZMrIUE)

Learn more about us here:
[https://www.hellosign.com/info/jobs](https://www.hellosign.com/info/jobs)

------
wiredd
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - Tel Aviv - REMOTE (in USA) OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 100+ employees. In 2014,
we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture Partners.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Front End Web Developer - Javascript/HTML/CSS (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Python) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (Tel Aviv)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Perl) (Santa Monica or remote in USA)
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com

~~~
10ffe4c976
You ask for email at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com, yet you cannot answer it.

How many mails did you receive since April when you posted this again? Was it
hundreds, thousands, millions?

Is it too much trouble to take ten seconds of your time and actually paste a
canned negative answer to the emails you receive?

~~~
cogg
We do try to respond to all responses to this thread that come through that
email address. It is humans replying, not a bot, so it is always possible to
miss an email. I encourage you to email again and apologize for not responding
the first time.

------
hariananth
Jobr - San Francisco, CA - Full Stack Developer, Lead Machine Learning
Engineer, Lead iOS/Android Mobile Developer - 10 FTEs -
[http://www.jobrapp.com](http://www.jobrapp.com)

Jobr is the leading mobile-first jobs application combining a Tinder-style
interface with a Pandora-like recommendation engine. We were founded just 1.5
years ago, and all key metrics continue to grow 50-100% MoM. We’ve raised $2M
in funding from a group of strategic investors and advisors including
Lowercase Capital, Workday, the Tinder founders, Redpoint Ventures, Lerer
Ventures, and Eniac Ventures. Our platform has over 5M jobs across virtually
every industry and covers the entire US and Canada, and we’re expanding
internationally later this year.

We’re looking for sharp, analytical engineers to help us continue to move
quickly and scale engineering operations. Ideal candidates have strong startup
experience and have a breadth of knowledge throughout multiple parts of the
software ecosystem. That said, we'll trade attitude and potential for
experience any day of the week.

A bit of our stack:

* All major systems are written in Go (Golang), accessing data in MySQL with a Redis layer

* Redis MQ for message queueing

* Scala data processing on Spark

* Elasticsearch on Found

* Periscope and Mixpanel for analytics / dashboarding

* Table tennis for stress relief and friendly competition

We treat employees like founders, compensate very competitively, have a really
cool office space, and just generally like each other. Shoot over an
introduction if you’re interested! intro [at] jobrapp [dot] com

------
sdabby
ClickTime | www.clicktime.com | Onsite San Francisco | Full Time

ABOUT US: We're ClickTime. We help businesses become more productive every
day. We're a profitable, 30-person company going through an exciting stage of
growth.

HIRING PROCESS: Two phone interviews, an onsite interview, and reference
checks. For our Account Manager and Application Developer roles, the onsites
include a practical component (e.g. coding exercise, product demo, etc) that
would reflect your day-to-day work at ClickTime.

ROLES: * Account Manager:
[http://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs#op-115353-account-
mana...](http://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs#op-115353-account-manager) *
Director of Sales: [http://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs#op-115383-director-
of-...](http://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs#op-115383-director-of-sales) *
Application Developer:
[http://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs#op-72582-application-d...](http://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs#op-72582-application-
developer)

------
TravelAlotSan
Peek Travel | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time & Internship |
[http://peekpro.com/jobs](http://peekpro.com/jobs)

Do you want to work in a fun, vibrant environment where you're excited to get
to work every morning? Are you excited about travel and activities? If so,
then you're perfect for Peek! We're revolutionizing the travel space with the
peek.com web and mobile apps to help travelers find and book activities that
they love, and at the same time building the Peek Pro platform which empowers
tour operators to better manage and grow their businesses.

We're hiring in Engineering, Product, Marketing, Operations, and looking for
summer interns as well.

The New York Times called Peek.com “a site you want to visit again and again”,
and CNBC labeled Peek as the “OpenTable for activities”. The company is backed
by tech heavyweights including Google’s Eric Schmidt, Square’s Jack Dorsey and
TPG’s David Bonderman. Check out our
[http://peekpro.com/jobs/](http://peekpro.com/jobs/) and drop us a note if you
want to join the team!

------
kgutteridge
CUTOVER | RUBY DEVELOPER | London UK | Full-Time |
[http://www.cutover.com](http://www.cutover.com)

We’re looking for a hands on developer with a Ruby on Rails background to join
us in the continued development of the Cutover platform and business, after
our graduation from the Techstars program We have a responsive AngularJS front
end, built with a RoR backend, with mobile to follow. We want you to be the
glue between them and help us continually improve the products API and
background services. We're looking for someone with a distinct interest and
experience in algorithms, machine learning and recommender systems, as well as
experience building and leading teams. You will help shape the technical
architecture of the product ongoing, as well as hands on coding. We're looking
for a peer, rather than a pure, head down dev.

SKILLS AND EXPERIENCE

It’s more you we’re interested in. We're looking for:

A solid understanding of the full web technology stack (e.g. HTTP, cookies,
headers, asset loading/caching)

Someone who is a real doer – someone who makes things happen; you find a way
or make a way.

Someone who has worked in agile teams, shipping great products.

THE TECH STACK

Ruby on Rails 4/5

Capistrano

Knowledge and experience of scheduling algorithms, closure trees, object
graphs

Knowledge and experience working with RESTful APIs

GIT, Vagrant, Amazon Web Services automation

APPLY To apply, please send a copy of your CV and a brief covering letter
jobs@cutover.com. mentioning Kieran and HackerNews

------
yashwanthcp
Amazon Payments | payments.amazon.com | Seattle, WA | Software Engineers

Join the team that is building 'Pay with Amazon'.

Read more and apply here:

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/378171](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/378171)
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/391964](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/391964)

------
MrGando
Vungle | San Francisco, CA Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA
([http://www.vungle.com/careers](http://www.vungle.com/careers))

About Us:

\- Leader in the Space : [http://bit.ly/1U9FdpR](http://bit.ly/1U9FdpR) \-
Profitable - Benefits include covering expense for Gym, Food, Travel,
Relocation, and paid to work from any of our 5 international offices.

Looking For: ============

* Senior iOS Engineer - We serve more than 1 billion impressions every month and are always trying to embrace the latest & greatest that the iOS SDK has to offer to improve our technology. Love playing around with NSOperations? Enjoy the challenge of a memory/cpu constrained environment?

* Director of Data Science and Machine Learning - The Data Science team is instrumental in determining our success as a company, not just a side project. (Kafka, Cassandra, Spark, Python/Scala)

* Senior Data Engineer - Looking for people help scale the service-oriented infrastructure to handle over a billion requests per day. (Kafka, Cassandra, Spark, Python/Scala)

I've been with Vungle for more than a year working in the iOS team. It's a
lean environment where I can still impact technical/business decisions. Great
place to collaborate with inspired engineers from many diverse backgrounds.

Engineering Culture : [http://bit.ly/1GOGQzV](http://bit.ly/1GOGQzV)

Respond or send questions to:

Me (Nicolas) - nicolas.goles@vungle.com

Recruiter (Simon) - simon.bunker@vungle.com

------
ivyirwin
Python Web Developer | Andrew Harper LLC | Austin, TX

Help shape the future of the travel industry at Andrew Harper. We are
currently converting our existing framework into a more flexible and robust
platform in order to generate and serve more relevant insights to our
travelers. Join our small, high-caliber team as we attempt to leapfrog the
industry standards and bring travel technology into the future.

You should have 4-6 years of programming experience, and at least two years
with Python and Django. Familiarity with RESTful API construction and
deployment would be nice too. Our core products are/will be HTML5 web
applications, so comfort with best practices in HTML, CSS and JS is required.
Most of all, we're looking for a creative problem solver that can use more
than one set of tools to create solutions.

Our interview process includes a phone/web screen with the CTO. Candidates are
then invited for an onsite interview with the development team, during which
they ask a mix of questions to gauge technical acuity and cultural fit.

For more information please contact me directly at isentilles@andrewharper.com
with a subject of "HN Python Position"

------
BreesusChrist
At GoGuardian we always want to build and improve upon our entire suite of
products. It is because of this fact that we truly value experienced Full-
Stack engineers who are agile enough to jump into any project. You will have
the opportunity to help us to build and scale our products and future
products, in order to support the company's increasing growth. In this
endeavor, you will be part of a tightly knit and driven group of engineers and
product managers, whose work directly effects our products and bottom line and
where teamwork, creative use of technology, and curiosity will be required to
complete the tasks at hand.

WHO WE ARE

We are a fun and fast-growing ed-tech startup working hard to transform
student safety and device management in schools around the world. With
GoGuardian software, schools can minimize any risks associated with online
learning while maximizing the benefits of classroom technology.

WHAT YOU'LL NEED

5+ years experience employed as a full-stack engineer Expert-level knowledge
of JavaScript: you understand prototypal inheritance, scope, and closures
Proficiency in HTML5 and CSS Experience in JavaScript frameworks, especially
React.js, Redux, and Node.js Experience working with systems written in Java
or the like Exposure to architectural patterns of a large, high-scale web
application Bonus for proficiency using Scala and Go Demonstrated design and
UX sensibilities Rigor in test coverage, and other web best practices A strong
desire to raise the bar for your team technically, and that you are tenacious,
curious, and collaborative in all aspects of your work

Apply at: [https://www.goguardian.com/careers-
job.html](https://www.goguardian.com/careers-job.html)

------
njay
Hipmunk

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain Onsite preferred though we've hired
remote folks before. Visa transfers ok and we support new green cards. New
visas only if straightforward (like Canada).

Experienced backend, devops, and data engineering are our priorities right
now. Always looking for fullstack, frontend, iOS, Android.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

Travel is a huge industry and we're shaking it up. We consistently lead the
pack in every measure of customer love (net promoter scores, app store
ratings, etc) because delightful customer experiences in travel are why we
exist. We value the same high standards in our code and people. We value
learning and growth (and not having bored people) and invest regular time in
doing so. For example, every other Friday is open time for you to spend time
becoming a better engineer.

Our stack is built on PostgreSQL, Redis, Python, nginx, HBase, Coffeescript,
React.js, es6, Swift, and a few more things. Steve, our cofounder, built
Reddit with many of those and they've proven solid throughout the years.

We hire diverse, well-rounded, communicative people we can envision being
friends with and trusting. Our projects tend to be 1-2 engineers max so trust
and accountability is required for us to work. Also helps us keep processes &
overhead low. We appreciate that we've built a reasonably-sized, high-powered
team so far (55 employees incl. 30 engineers) and are always striving to be
the best place to work for them. We're looking for folks that love all of the
above and will help us keep our standards high. You can go to
www.hipmunk.com/jobs if you're interested!

------
hchitali
AppFormix | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Full Stack Developer

Did you spend four or more years working hard towards your education to be
unfulfilled by your work? Do you feel like you are having no impact in your
current job? Do you know that you can bring a fresh perspective to challenges
but aren’t given the chance? At AppFormix, our team is creating new products
and features and all of our work is directly seen or used by our growing
customer base. Our engineers work together as a team, collaborating and
discussing new ideas daily. We share our ideas openly without worry for who
gets the “glory” because when the team wins, we all win.

Honestly, AppFormix is not for everyone. If collaboration isn’t your cup of
tea and working in a very agile environment bothers you, then we probably are
not the best match. But, if you are relentlessly focused on the quality of
your code, see the value in peer code reviews, and have an interest in cloud
computing, then we might be a match and you should apply.

As a member of this team, you are creating products that will be used by all
of our customers. On a daily basis you will be doing code reviews, working
with your team to overcome challenges, and creating a UI that is second to
none.

The most successful engineers in this role have:

\- A Computer Science degree and/or 2 years of related work experience

\- High proficiency in Javascript, AngularJS, and NodeJS

\- Experience with HTML5, CSS3

\- Superb communication skills

\- A thirst to continue learning

\- A desire and interest to learn and work in the Docker ecosystem

Reach out to us: jobs AT appformix.com

------
lyndy
Remote West & East coasts of the U.S., London, UK. What: Pre-sales Solutions
Engineer

What you'll do: Lead the analysis process in understanding challenges and
requirements for all business functions. Design and develop exceptional user
experiences & solutions with Skuid that fulfill internal business operations
requirements in the expected timeframes.

Work with Skuid’s User Experience team to develop compelling demos to be used
in pre-sales customer opportunities.

Participate all projects using the agile development methodology.

Provide clear communication each week as to the status of solutions progress,
risks, and expectations.

Continually act as a liason with all internal teams to log bugs, provide input
to the product roadmap, as well as be educated on new advancements in products
and programs. Become certified with Skuid Essentials within 3 months, and
Salesforce Platform App Builder within 6 months.

What you'll need: BS in Computer Science, related technical fields, or
equivalent practical experience. 1+ years experience in app development.
Understanding of Javascript, HTML, CSS, databases, however coding expertise is
not a requirement.

how to apply: www.skuid.com/careers

------
ppandey
Asana ([https://asana.com/jobs/eng](https://asana.com/jobs/eng)) | San
Francisco, CA . New York, NY | ONSITE Software Engineers (generalists and
specialists: mobile, web, api, infra, security)

We’re a mid-stage startup (~200 people) building a SaaS product that allows
teams to track their work and achieve their most ambitious goals. We recently
closed our Series C financing round and are looking to grow our team with
engineers who want to build enterprise software that delights users while
ensuring the highest level of security, availability and performance. We're
hiring across all of our teams, each of which has 2-5 engs at a time and is
responsible for projects from inception through launch and beyond. We value
distributed responsibility, mindfulness, and maximizing impact, which leads to
an engineering culture that focuses on shipping quickly (and sustainably) as
well as mentorship.

Our interview process consists of a written test, phone interview, followed by
on-site interviews. You can view our interviewing guide at
[http://asa.na/interview](http://asa.na/interview) Here are a few links in
case you are interested in learning more: Engineering Blog:
[https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/](https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/)
Asana's vision doc and where we are going:
[http://asa.na/vision](http://asa.na/vision) Our co-founder Dustin on why
work-life balance is so important to us: [http://asa.na/live-
well](http://asa.na/live-well) Please email me at hn@asana.com if you're
interested in our engineering positions.

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for Engineers (especially front-end focused people who
like React, right now) and DevOps. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript,
with frameworks like Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to
integrate new tech and like to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

More details: [https://edited.com/jobs/](https://edited.com/jobs/) or email
jobs@edited.com

------
awclives
Jupiter Technologies Corp. | Chicago, IL | Full-Time | Onsite

Early stage stealth startup seeks extremely-talented founding engineer to help
build a new gateway to the internet. Founder has a demonstrably strong track
record in perhaps the most competitive quantitative field there is, and, in
his new field, he expects to win. Hours will be longer than you would work
elsewhere, and, for a period, cash pay, while sufficient, will be lower than
you could get elsewhere. Equity percentage, meaning, control, responsibility,
opportunity, learning, and power will all be much better than you could get
elsewhere.

You would be working from a small office in Lincoln Park, right by the zoo and
park.

Looking for a winner. Someone with high standards, high ambition, and the
judgement to know what’s important and what’s not. Track record and attitude
much more important than pedigree. The more experience building world-class
software the better, but junior candidates will also be considered.

Technologies: Java, Kotlin, Swift, a bit of JavaScript, and AWS.

Email resume and/or github profile to austin@jupiter.ai. Next step is phone
screen and then an interview at office.

~~~
awclives
Jupiter will also offer software engineering internship positions to the right
candidates. iOS, Java, or Javascript experience a plus. You will work hard and
learn a lot.

------
adrianhon
Six to Start | London or REMOTE | Full-time

We make the world's most successful smartphone fitness games with over 3
million players. Every day, we receive emails telling us how our games have
literally improved our players' health and, in some cases, even saved their
lives. Talk about job satisfaction!

Our flagship games, Zombies, Run! and The Walk, combine innovative real-world
gameplay with captivating stories and design. We want to find someone who can
help us improve our existing games and develop new games that are just as
revolutionary and innovative as Zombies, Run!
[http://www.zombiesrungame.com](http://www.zombiesrungame.com)

* Senior iOS Developer: [http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-ios-develope...](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-ios-develope..).

* Senior Android Developer: [http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-android-deve...](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-android-deve..).

~~~
hvm
Hey, just FYI your links are broken - instead of
[http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-android-
deve...](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-android-developer)
(which works) they are [http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-
android-deve...](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-android-
deve.).

------
theuri
John Hancock Digital | Mobile Engineer (Swift) | San Francisco, CA |
[http://www.johnhancockdigital.com](http://www.johnhancockdigital.com)

MOBILE ENGINEER (Swift)

We are seeking an iOS Engineer with a focus on our core mobile experience,
reporting to our Vice President of Engineering.

You will be responsible for developing, testing and maintaining some of our
most important and ambitious technology features, and you should have a proven
track record of delivering very user-friendly, well-engineered and tested
software. You should also be excited and comfortable juggling multiple
priorities in a fast-paced environment.

ABOUT JOHN HANCOCK DIGITAL

We serve as an independent digital innovation startup within John Hancock,
focused on scaling our technology to improve the financial lives of millions
of customers in the US and globally. We are an agile, fast-moving startup team
based in San Francisco, that leverages the brand, support and resources of
John Hancock and its Manulife parent company to ship products that positively
impact the lives of customers around the world.

In addition to our work supporting our legacy product (see more at
GuideFinancial.com), we are also embarking on a mission to use technology
(machine learning and applied behavioral finance) to enable millions of
middle-class households to increase their savings rates, make better financial
decisions and achieve retirement security.

To start a conversation - drop us an email at hello@johnhancockdigital.com
with a brief note about yourself and a resume.

You can also read more here:
[https://www.johnhancockdigital.com](https://www.johnhancockdigital.com)

------
michaelbryzek
Flow Commerce | Hoboken NJ | Full-time, onsite

Flow is making it simple for ecommerce companies to create great customer
experiences globally. We do this by building software that provides country
specific and local information across the ecommerce supply chain - including
localization, pricing, landed cost, payment, logistics and returns. It’s a
large market (~$300B last year) and growing ~27% year over year. Our Product
launch is this summer.

We love building software. We love open source. We spend tons of time
carefully designing our APIs - a core part of our business is a simple set of
APIs built by developers for developers.

What we are looking for:

\- People passionate about defining and building simple APIs

\- People passionate about natural language processing and/or general
algorithmic work

\- People passionate about creating great UI

About us:

\- Balanced and Productive. We have a great core team and think a lot about
culture. We build our company on a foundation of trust - which enables all of
us to focus on what is most important in life - balancing great work, family
and health.

\- Founded in 2015 by second time successful entrepreneurs (Gilt Groupe,
Fizzback). Well-funded by top tier angels.

\- Open source: node.js, react, redux, scala (the kind of scala without a
var), play framework (APIs), go (CLIs)

\- Continuous Delivery with travis, github, docker, AWS / ECS

We have many friends here on HN, and we are really looking for interesting
people. It's early enough that you will have a huge impact on what we do and
how we do it. If you have questions or want to apply, pls drop me a note: mike
at flow.io

------
bobzoller
Senior DevOps Engineer |
[https://www.goodeggs.com/](https://www.goodeggs.com/) | Fulltime | San
Francisco or Remote | DOE

Good groceries, delivered.

Good Eggs lets folks like you shop local, organic produce, meat and fish, and
delicious staples for next-day delivery in the San Francisco Bay Area.

The Delivery Engineering team supports the culture of DevOps at Good Eggs. We
build shared tools and services that enable every team to deploy, monitor, and
maintain their own production environments. The work we do helps our peers
move faster, deliver more, and break less. We're software engineers with a
soft spot for operations, automation, and the libraries that help us build
applications.

You'll report to me, and have ground-floor influence over technical decisions
and roadmap. This is a senior role -- you should be a strong software engineer
and have > 5 years of relevant experience to draw from.

Apply online: [http://careers.goodeggs.com/open-
positions/?gh_jid=77317](http://careers.goodeggs.com/open-
positions/?gh_jid=77317)

------
greg7gkb
Netflix

Senior Android Engineer - Los Gatos, CA

[Onsite, Visa Transfers]

~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~

Netflix is the leading video streaming service globally and the Netflix
Android app is one of the most widely used and highly rated mobile
applications. We work hard to constantly improve the performance, features,
and quality of the app as we grow our service out to every country in the
world.

Our Android Innovation team is currently leading development of new products
and features for all mobile clients at Netflix. Examples of current projects
include:

* redesign of the app for phones to provide easier and more personalized browsing of content

* making better use of video in the browsing UI

* optimizing app for usage in low-bandwidth scenarios

* improved, more informative second-screen experience for Chromecast

* dedicated experience for kids on tablets

* secret, mobile-only project :)

We make an effort to be flexible and up-to-date with our tools and processes,
and are always working to reduce developer friction. We'd love for you to join
our team of senior engineers and take this unique opportunity to delight
millions of users each day!

[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/367](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/367)

------
intelekshual
Homer Logistics | New York, NY |
[https://homerlogistics.com](https://homerlogistics.com) | Full-Time | ONSITE

Help us revolutionize how restaurants deliver food! We're building a
centralized delivery platform to support the 200,000 food deliveries made each
day in NYC. Our software is running in restaurants around the city and is used
to coordinate thousands of deliveries across our fleet of couriers every day.

You:

* Write code that is scalable, maintainable and reusable

* Have experience designing, implementing and maintaining APIs for your team and customers

* Have a strong, proven background in Ruby, Rails and/or Go

* Have a working knowledge of practical SQL (preferably PostgreSQL)

* Are comfortable working with JavaScript and AngularJS

* Know when to be practical and when to push for perfection

The engineering team is still very small (there's only 3 of us), so you'll
have a lot of ownership over the projects you work on.

Our interview process involves a phone screen, a take-home problem focused on
real software development and an in-person interview where you meet the team
and get feedback on your code.

Email me at robert (at) homerlogistics.com if you're interested in learning
more!

------
bogolea
Simbe Robotics | San Francisco, CA | On-site

Simbe Robotics is currently hiring for a number of robotics-focused
engineering roles in the San Francisco Bay Area.

At Simbe, we are automating brick & mortar retail through the use of mobile
robots, computer vision, and cloud-based software. Our first product, Tally,
provides retailers unprecedented visibility and insights into the state of
their stores. Tally in action:
[https://vimeo.com/145242961](https://vimeo.com/145242961)

Current open positions include:

Robotics Software Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/simberobotics.com/e15c5b16-5f6f-4469-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/simberobotics.com/e15c5b16-5f6f-4469-9a3e-c3be65b887b9)

Computer Vision Software Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/simberobotics.com/7f842efa-e9e0-4a91-a...](https://jobs.lever.co/simberobotics.com/7f842efa-e9e0-4a91-a47e-ed5f9c544130)

Robotics Research Intern
[https://jobs.lever.co/simberobotics.com/4952daea-00f4-419d-a...](https://jobs.lever.co/simberobotics.com/4952daea-00f4-419d-a613-18a0308c6b83)

Dev Ops Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/simberobotics.com/be3f094c-ccce-41d2-a...](https://jobs.lever.co/simberobotics.com/be3f094c-ccce-41d2-a71e-82fb09d1ada7)

Full Stack Web Software Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/simberobotics.com/78ea9088-be51-47c7-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/simberobotics.com/78ea9088-be51-47c7-834a-c909eaa21639)

------
maxgaudin
Operation Spark ([https://operationspark.org](https://operationspark.org)) |
Full-Time | Onsite (New Orleans, La, US)

Position: Instructor

Operation Spark a non-profit code school on a mission to help people get great
jobs in software development. Through immersive programming bootcamps, we
train people who lack well-paying job skills to enter into the high wage, high
demand tech industry.

The Instructor works closely with a classroom of students across the length of
the program, and is charged with both with the students' educational outcomes
as well as the strength of the classroom community. When a student gets a job
after the program, the instructor is the person they thank with the deepest
emotion.

Duties

* Facilitate Lecture Q&A Sessions

* Individual instruction and tutoring

* Facilitate mock interviews

* Grading of self-assessments

* Review student progress across several indicators

Qualifications

* Deeply passionate about our mission

* Expert-level software engineer, especially in JavaScript

* Ability to model student progress and remove educational roadblocks

* Empathy and charisma

* Experience with Backbone, Angular, and/or Node

Job perks

* Competitive salary

* Great benefits

* Awesome, open-office location in downtown New Orleans

[https://worknola.com/operation-
spark/instructor](https://worknola.com/operation-spark/instructor)

------
lucaotta
Eclectic software developers | Florence, Italy ONSITE | Italian language
proficiency needed

Develer is a not so small company that develops software for third parties;
our team is composed of passionate people who enjoy coding and learn new
technologies. We are looking for software engineers to grow one of our teams
working on embedded products. The technologies we use are very varied, ranging
from C++/Qt to React Native, from Go to Python because we work on very
different projects: home automation software, medical equipment, mobile apps
to control industrial machines.

We offer a developer-centric environment with the following benefits:

* 24/7 office access: work any time of the day you are more productive.

* Large desks in quiet offices, with large or multi monitors and powerful PCs

* Symmetric 100Mb internet

* Informal environment: free coffee, drinks and snacks, relax room with fussball, retrogaming, consoles, music instruments...

We require at least 2 weeks per month onsite and proficiency in Italian
language.

Send us your CV and some code examples at
[https://www.develer.com/jobs/](https://www.develer.com/jobs/)

------
gorillasaurus
Columbia Road | Helsinki, Finland | ONSITE

What: eCommerce and growth consulting. Company founded in March 2016 by a team
of biz consultants, design and tech knowledge. An independent member of the
Futurice Group.

Focus right now on sales and recruiting, 5+ projects ongoing already.

\- Platform-agnostic. Whatever best serves our clients.

\- We avoid huge IT projects with expensive monolithic webstore products.

\- We aim for both quick & big wins: increasing customers and revenue.

\- Front-end skills are most relevant. React and other JavaScript tools.

Interview process: send us your Github/CV and a short cover letter, then we
can chat, on-site interviews (1-3 rounds) over 1-4 weeks in central Helsinki.
You will have a chance to meet most if not all of us in person.

Knowledge of Finnish is a definite plus. Current projects are in Helsinki area
but we're not limited to Finland in any way. You must be able to work closely
with our clients.

Our website: [http://www.columbiaroad.com](http://www.columbiaroad.com)

The job: [https://columbia-road.workable.com/jobs/248394](https://columbia-
road.workable.com/jobs/248394)

------
jamesharker
Dentally ([https://dentally.co](https://dentally.co)) | Software Engineers |
London | Onsite or Remote

At Dentally we helping improve oral healthcare by building cutting edge,
online tools for dentists. Dentally is used by dental practices and patients
all over the World.

We're looking for experienced and talented individuals to join our small
engineering team to help us bring our next ideas to life. You'll be iterating
quickly on features and services that dental practices depend upon. You'll be
given autonomy and independence when writing your own code and will be
expected to manage your own projects. That said, we work as a close knit team
so you'll also be involved in other projects and will collaborate with the
rest of the team to ship features.

We are interested in people who have strong product experience, people who
have spent a lot of time paying attention to the finer details about what
really matters to customers.

Current open positions:

* Frontend engineer (Javascript/Ember JS)

* Backend engineer (Ruby, Postgres, Redis)

If you'd like to know more simply get in touch with us at jobs@dentally.co

------
lyndy
ONSITE Chattanooga, TN What: Business Solutions Engineer

What you'll do: Lead the analysis process in understanding challenges and
requirements for all business functions. Design and develop exceptional user
experiences & solutions with Skuid that fulfill internal business operations
requirements in the expected timeframes.

Work with Skuid’s User Experience team to develop compelling demos to be used
in pre-sales customer opportunities.

Participate all projects using the agile development methodology.

Provide clear communication each week as to the status of solutions progress,
risks, and expectations.

Continually act as a liason with all internal teams to log bugs, provide input
to the product roadmap, as well as be educated on new advancements in products
and programs. Become certified with Skuid Essentials within 3 months, and
Salesforce Platform App Builder within 6 months.

What you'll need: BS in Computer Science, related technical fields, or
equivalent practical experience. 1+ years experience in app development.
Understanding of Javascript, HTML, CSS, databases, however coding expertise is
not a requirement.

How to apply: www.skuid.com/careers

------
azth
Exabeam | Bay Area, California | Full time | On site Seeking multiple
positions:

Sr. Platform Engineer (San Mateo, CA)

You will be responsible for designing and implementing a brand new data
processing system to detect advanced security threats using the latest stream
processing and machine learning techniques. As part of the founding team you
will have the opportunity to define and work in various areas of the platform
including data ingestion, data processing, algorithm design, machine learning,
reporting, visualization, etc. You will also have the opportunity to
contribute to all aspects of product definition and system architecture.

Responsibilities: Design and develop various platform components using latest
technologies and coding in Scala.

\--------------------------------

Performance Engineer (San Mateo, CA)

As a Performance Engineer, you will have the opportunity to design and develop
automated tests that will measure the performance, scalability and reliability
of the Exabeam Big Data Security Analytics platform. You will play a key role
in developing strategies, tools, processes, and frameworks to test individual
modules, as well as the complete platform.

Responsibilities:

* Creatively design and develop infrastructure and automated tests that will measure the performance, scalability and reliability of our system.

* Analyze and provide guidance to improve the efficiency, reliability, and stability of the platform.

\--------------------------

More positions here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/exabeam](https://jobs.lever.co/exabeam)

To get in touch, send an email to ziad@exabeam.com

------
Maybabraitis
Salsify | Boston, Ma | Full-time | Onsite

Salsify provides cloud-based product content management solutions that make it
easy for manufacturers, distributors, and retailers to exchange high-quality
content that drives online results. We were founded in late 2012 by a team
with deep experience in commerce, online search, and the semantic web.

We’re confronting hard technology problems inherent in a decentralized, peer-
to-peer model head-on—problems that traditional approaches have steered clear
of. Salsify embraces the lessons of open source development, letting users
branch, pull, annotate, fork, and edit product content within and across
organizations. And, critically, we make it easy enough for anyone to use.

What we need right now: Sr. Developer Manager

What we will always need: Front-end & Back-end engineers (from recent college
grads to sr. engineers)

What we will need soon: Data Scientist

To apply, simply submit your resume to the posting you are interested at
www.salsify.com/careers. Please note, the Developer Manager & Data Scientist
are not posted externally. Make a note in your application if you are
interested in either of these roles.

------
ochronus
Prezi (Hungary, Budapest, ONSITE)

We're looking for full stack web engineers interested in building forward
thinking web experiences and interactions for our users. In this role, you’ll
have the opportunity to work with a growing start-up, building things millions
of people will use everyday. You can experiment with new technologies and work
with people from whom you can learn and keep pushing things forward.

Stack: Django, Chef, JS/TypesScript, React, FRP, Backbone, AWS

We'd love someone with:

* 3+ years experience in developing web applications and web services (e.g. Python/Django, Scala, RoR)

* Experience in front-end frameworks and JavaScript libraries (e.g. AngularJS, Backbone, Bootstrap)

* Solid understanding of the full web technology stack (e.g. HTTP, cookies, asset loading, caching, REST, etc.)

* Passion for clean, maintainable code

Hiring process: Online technical test OR home assignment (you choose), phone
screen, on-site or remote tech/manager interview, final step is a few workdays
with us.

Where to learn more and apply:
[http://prezi.com/jobs/177846?gh_jid=177846](http://prezi.com/jobs/177846?gh_jid=177846)

------
knes
London, UK - Pusher - [https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/) \- Full time
- On Site Only

Pusher is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows our customers to
deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We operate at massive
scale, and this informs and affects everything we do. We're profitable and
growing sustainably.

Our engineering team is based in London. We are looking for engineers who want
to work on interesting problems in a production environment, and take
responsibility for the real-world operation of a large and increasingly
distributed system. Our software stack is built around Linux, Ruby, Haskell,
Go, Node.JS, Redis, MySQL, Git, Puppet and Ansible.

We are currently hiring:

* Platform Engineers to continue improving and scaling our core real-time infrastructure: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789)

* Mobile Product Engineers to work on improving our mobile libraries on both iOS and Android, and demonstrating what Pusher can do for mobile end users: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/114508](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/114508)

* DevOps Engineers so we can continually improve the way we deploy and maintain our platform: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375/](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375/)

* junior Developer Relations person to help grow our user base: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/218475](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/218475)

------
smitchsmith
Context Matters | New York ONSITE | Full-stack Developer (Ruby on Rails)

Context Matters has built a platform that the world's largest pharmaceutical
companies use to make strategic drug development decisions. Members of our
team enjoy meaningful equity and a respectful, flexible environment. Work-life
balance is important! We’re looking for someone who is passionate about
writing high-quality code while ensuring that the corresponding UX is top-
notch. You’ll have the opportunity to work across the whole stack - creating
tools that allow our analysts to enter data quicker and more accurately,
features that harness that data to provide greater value to clients, and
infrastructure that keeps everything ticking over. As a team, we tend to be
pretty self-sufficient, but collaborate where we need to: code review, UX,
process, etc.

You should have 1-2 years of Rails experience and feel confident that you'll
be able to contribute immediately. We're big on code quality, and we'd like
you to be to.

Our stack includes Rails, MongoDB, Postgres, and Coffeescript.

Get in touch! mitchell.smith@contextmattersinc.com

------
quadrature
Shopify | Canada (Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo) | Full-time | Interns
(Fall) | Onsite | VISA At Shopify we build a platform that allow entrepreneurs
from around the world to quickly and easily setup a shop that will scale with
them. We cater both to merchants who are just starting out and well
established brands who need a reliable platform that will handle any traffic
they can throw at it. We're working on products that make it easier for
entrepreneurs to reach their customers and help them make data driven
decisions. Shopify is built on Ruby on Rails running on a stack composed of
Docker, Golang, Python, Mysql, Kafka, HDFS and Apache Spark. If you're
interested in building tools that empower Entrepreneurs come take a look at
who we are and what we're doing [https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=XBuWsYM_Q2](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-via=XBuWsYM_Q2)
[https://github.com/Shopify](https://github.com/Shopify).

~~~
JemarJones
Do you hire iOS interns who use Swift or is it mainly Objective-C?

~~~
quadrature
I believe we use Objective-C, but if you're a quick learner you should apply
anyway.

------
antoviaque
Open edX -- REMOTE (Worldwide, remote company based in Berlin), OpenCraft

Open Source Developer - Python/Django, Javascript

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of nine
developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia, Russia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connexion. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB

Interview process: 30 minutes Hangout, then a (paid) test task for selected
candidates (a contribution to the Open edX project) - the decision is taken
based on how you handle the upstream contribution.

To apply, end an email to jobs+dev-hn@opencraft.com, including: 1) A short
explanation of why the role interests you (no formal cover letter, please :) )
2) A list of links to free software contributions you have made, preferably to
third-party projects. You can also include communication threads or
documentations you have written if any, as free software contribution is more
than just about code. 3) A link to your github account 4) Your resume (or a
link to an online resume like LinkedIn)

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA and Santa Monica, CA | Full Time Rinse is a
technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've grown at
double-digit month-over-month rates for three years now, our business
fundamentals are solid, and our customers love us! We have a number of open
positions:

1) We're hiring an evening Customer Experience Associated to join our customer
service team, while also driving efforts that impact customer success across
the rest of the organization. We pride ourselves in delighting our customers
with surprising attention and thought. This is a great opportunity to join a
growing startup in SF without technical skills! Successful candidates will
have excellent written and verbal communication skills, and strong empathy.
See [https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/)

2) We have an opening for a smart and experienced Digital Marketing Manager.
The idea candidate would have strong analytical skills, a good eye for the
kind of marketing that would improve our brand, and experience creating and
managing both performance marketing and content marketing campaigns. Since
we're a growing consumer business, this is a great role for someone who wants
to manage a significant advertising budget over multiple mediums and ad
networks. See [https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/)

Interested in the burgeoning delivery startup scene, but want to join one with
a sustainable business model? Perhaps your family ran a dry cleaner or
laundromat when you were growing up? Delighted with our service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly to apply.

------
marcelcor
Amsterdam, NL - MessageBird -
[https://messagebird.com/](https://messagebird.com/) \- Full time - On Site
Only

We are building the telecom company of the future.

Medior Software Engineer

Senior Software Engineer - Core

Senior Software Engineer - Web

Senior Software Engineer - API

Senior Software Engineer - Telecom

System Administrator

[https://www.messagebird.com/en/careers](https://www.messagebird.com/en/careers)

------
debuggest
InComm Digital Solutions | Portland, Oregon | Full-Time | ONSITE

Positions: Lead Software Engineer - [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/4141/lead-software-eng...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/4141/lead-software-engineer/job) Sr. Software Engineer
[https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/4878/sr.-software-
engi...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/4878/sr.-software-engineer/job)

Stack: Microsoft (.NET, SQL Server), RavenDB, RabbitMQ, Angular

We're in the gift card business, developing RESTful APIs and integrating with
many third parties. Located in downtown Portland - park your bike in the
office or take lightrail to work if you like. Free breakfast and lunch once a
week, free snacks and drinks, board game night once a month. We're an agile
shop with embedded QA and hands-on product owners. Lots of training
opportunities like conferences, internal book clubs, and more. Great place to
work!

To begin: email me at rfaaberg@incomm.com

------
rcjpm
JP Morgan | Apache Spark Engineer | New York | ONSITE

Risk Central is a new data platform at JP Morgan for processing, storing,
analyzing and visualizing large amounts of static and real-time risk data. We
are using Spark, Hadoop and Kafka along with Scala, Akka and Play. Risk
Central will be used across the bank by front and middle offices along with
risk managers. The build out of the system has just started and we are still
in the process of putting our team together so this is a great time to come in
to the project. We are focused right now on people with hands-on knowledge of
Spark in a production setting who can help guide the architecture and
development of all components involving Spark. As we are using Scala across
our stack, familiarity with Scala and functional programming is heavily
preferred. Familiarity with cats or scalaz is a big plus.

Please apply at
[https://jpmchase.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://jpmchase.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=160027871&lang=en).

~~~
osullivj
Can't help wondering why this isn't being built in Athena...

------
jamesrichardson
Smokeball | Sydney, Australia | Onsite | Angular/Node/.net

In a Law firm, everyone should know what they should be doing. And why.
Fanatical lawyers leave Law School every year seeking to advise and protect
their clients. They then spend their careers filing paperwork and manually
running their business instead of focusing on the one thing they want to do:
Practicing Law.

Allowing small law firms to practice law: This is our passion and why we do
what we do.

Our .Net backend is the foundation of our product, originally conceived as WPF
desktop software, we’re using this springboard to launch our javascript SAAS
with Node ES6 and Angular.js.

Direction: Our CEO is a developer, and largely to blame for any historical
legacy issues. He’s actually pretty good (and approved this message).

Technical debt: There’s some, but it’s all easily dealt with. We’re Git based
and are working on our CI framework Go.cd.

Test: Full TDD, we have one Test consultant, she helps you TDD better.

Microservices: Yes. Docker containers etc too.

Backend: Node ES6

Front End: Angular.JS + TCL (just joking… but you’re welcome to make an
impassioned defence of the betamax of the software world).

Gender mix: Honestly, we’re fairly male dominated, we’d love to change this
and actively invite applications from all genders.

Hours: Totally flexible

Dresscode: Clothing required. Singlets are a bit of a no-no, but that’s it.

For more information, check out:
[https://smokeball.workable.com/j/28632D575D](https://smokeball.workable.com/j/28632D575D)
or contact james (dot) richardson (at) smokeball (dot) com

~~~
jamesrichardson
Adding to this; Interview process is:

1 Technical conversation over the phone/skype 1 Onsite Interview with
technical test and cultural interview.

------
laurenallanson
Greenhouse Software | Onsite | NYC

What is Greenhouse? We're a NYC-based startup solving a real-world business
problem by helping companies make data-backed hiring decisions and creating
the next generation of recruiting & onboarding workflow tools.

Founded in 2012, we've scaled to 190 employees, over 1400 customers, and $65MM
in VC funding. Plus, we're an awesome place to work - just ask Glassdoor:
[http://bit.ly/1nxV8CI](http://bit.ly/1nxV8CI)

We're also hiring!

\- Technical Lead, Product Engineering

You'll manage a team of 4-6 full-stack engineers, solve challenging scaling
problems, and contribute to architecture and design decisions - impacting how
we grow our product, team, and business for the future

\- Security Engineer

You'll manage our security program and use tools like Burp, Kali and
Metasploit to hack new features before they go to prod

Learn more about Greenhouse and our amazing team here:
[http://www.greenhouse.io/careers](http://www.greenhouse.io/careers) or email
our Tech Recruiter Lauren at lallanson@greenhouse.io

------
the_gigi
Aclima - [http://www.aclima.io](http://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Aclima designs and deploys distributed sensor networks for environmental
quality. Aclima’s sensor networks generate billions of data points to reveal
actionable insights about buildings, cities, and communities. In collaboration
with partners like Google and the EPA, Aclima applies these insights to
improve human and planetary health. Aclima’s mission is to use this new body
of knowledge to create a more resilient, healthy and thriving world. For more
information, visit www.aclima.io. We are looking for passionate engineers to
help build, scale, and improve our platform. We’re looking for engineers who
are smart and get things done. Our engineering culture values rapid iteration,
continuous improvement, and as much automation as is sensible. We work in a
relaxed, purpose-driven atmosphere with flexible hours and competitive perks.

Stack:

Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis, Ansible, Docker,
Kubernetes, React, ES6, Webpack, D3.js

Positions:

* Experienced Backend Engineer

* Experienced DevOps Engineer

* Digital Product Designer

* Frontend Develoer

~~~
commander-worf
Hey I don't see a spot to apply to the front end position in your career page.

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
Permanent eligibility to work in US required | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails,
HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE:

\- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a platform for
communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw](http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web.

For more info: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

------
tobinharris

       _  ___  ____    ____                 _                      
      (_)/ _ \/ ___|  |  _ \  _____   _____| | ___  _ __   ___ _ __ 
      | | | | \___ \  | | | |/ _ \ \ / / _ \ |/ _ \| '_ \ / _ \ '__|
      | | |_| |___) | | |_| |  __/\ V /  __/ | (_) | |_) |  __/ |   
      |_|\___/|____/  |____/ \___| \_/ \___|_|\___/| .__/ \___|_|   
                                                   |_|                                              
    

iOS Developer @ [http://pocketworks.co.uk](http://pocketworks.co.uk)

ABOUT THE JOB

    
    
      - Up to £45K depending on experience and skill
      - Office based job
      - Leeds, United Kingdom (UK)
      - Flexible working options
    

WHY WORK AT POCKETWORKS?

    
    
      - You get to work somewhere that scores 11/12 on the Joel Test
      - You'll work with a team that does SCRUM properly
      - You always get your birthday off
      - You'll enjoy some quality company in our daily team lunches
      - We use a lot of swift
      - We take UX really seriously
    

YOUR SKILLS

    
    
      - You have a solid understanding of building iOS apps, whether that’s using Swift or Objective-C.
      - You are experienced with native Cocoa Touch frameworks.
      - You are comfortable in writing iOS UI animations.
      - You have experience with third-party libraries and APIs
      - You have experience in working with RESTful web services
      - You have experience with CI, OO development and design patterns
      - You are comfortable with GIT and GitFlow
      - You use TDD and Agile principles
      - You experiment with new technologies in your spare time and are interested in more than just mobile
    

JOIN US!

Write to careers@pocketworks.co.uk to get started

------
mhebert100
edX.org - Cambridge, MA - Full Time - Onsite

Sr. Solutions Software Engineer - Help us pursue the edX mission! edX is a
non-profit tech startup creating an online solution that will define the
future of higher education. Through our partnerships with top universities as
well as hundreds of open source deployments, we are creating online education
experiences that reach tens of millions of learners around the world.

As Sr. Solutions Software Engineer you will design and build new technology
for edX’s partners and clients. Your interaction with our customers will lead
to R&D with your team. Although not a travel role, you'll be in close contact,
remotely, with our clients looking to build into and onto the edX open source
platform. This is an 80% coding/engineering role so scalability and
performance considerations will be critical. We're looking for people that
want to make an impact on access to high-quality education. Come join us here
at edX in Cambridge, MA!

This is full-time, so if interested email engineering directly: mhebert [at]
edx.org

------
ashchristopher
Wave | Toronto, Canada | Fulltime Wave is a top Toronto startup backed by
amazing Silicon Valley investors ($42million USD raised). We build an
ecosystem of back-office applications (like invoicing, payments, accounting,
payroll, etc) for startups and small businesses.

    
    
      At Wave you will:
        * Build and maintain Wave’s hosting and data infrastructure, following infrastructure-as-code principles
        * Develop and share expertise in the our products and platforms, and use that knowledge to increase performance, availability, and observability
        * Work with delivery teams to understand their operational wants and needs
        * Develop tooling to support continuous delivery, rapid deployment, and developer empowerment
        * Take on both coding and system administration tasks
        * Participate in an on-call rotation, including off-hours and holidays
        * Show and live our team values of cooperation, continuous improvement, automation, cross-functional thinking, and empathy
    
      What we're looking for in you:
        * Comfort working on the command line and using common Linux tools (incl. shell scripting)
        * Experience with Linux system administration and configuration, especially on Ubuntu and/or CentOS
        * Familiarity with configuration management tools and concepts
        * Knowledge of fundamental operating systems and networking concepts – HTTP, TCP, DNS, NTP, etc.
        * Comfort working in at least one programming language
        * Interesting experience, or a relevant academic degree
    
      What we offer:
        * Top tier compensation (including stock options)
        * Mentorship and career development
        * Unlimited snacks and beverages
        * Fitness allowance
        * Annual conference budget
    

Apply here: [https://www.waveapps.com/about-
us/jobs/](https://www.waveapps.com/about-us/jobs/) and mention Hacker News in
the submission!

------
trusche
LegitScript | Portland, OR

DIRECTOR OF ENGINEERING

We're a growing, bootstrapped, profitable, Portland-based company performing
cyber investigations and Internet monitoring in the healthcare sector and
other high-risk areas, with clients including Google, Microsoft, Amazon, and
Visa. We have a talented team of 13 software developers and sysadmins
currently reporting to the remote CTO who need a dedicated on-site leader and
liaison to the business side, with some project and product management
responsibilities thrown in for good measure. Or work is mostly web
applications, data scraping and crunching, with some interesting scaling
challenges.

Hiring process: A screening email, followed by a couple of phone interviews
with the CTO and COO, respectively, before a final in-person interview in
Portland.

Please find details at
[http://www.legitscript.com/about/careers/](http://www.legitscript.com/about/careers/),
and mention HN when applying.

(Ignore the outdated look of our website please - new one coming soon!)

------
ultrasandwich
Edenspiekermann | onsite | Los Angeles, CA

We are designers, developers, researchers, writers, creators and facilitators
from more than 18 nations. We are working on international projects such as
Zeit Magazin Online the Red Bull Music Academy, the City of Amsterdam,
FontShop, and loads more.

Looking for a junior front-end developer to join our growing LA office. Equal
parts Javascript (node & React), Sass, and general front-end architecture.
Lots of room to grow your experience working on big and small code bases
alike. We've got an increasing focus on open source and giving back too
([https://github.com/edenspiekermann](https://github.com/edenspiekermann))

More details here: [https://jobs.edenspiekermann.com/los-angeles/junior-
frontend...](https://jobs.edenspiekermann.com/los-angeles/junior-frontend-
developer-los-angeles-april-25-201/)

But feel free to ask me (Eric) anything or send over a CV at
e.schaefer[[at]]us.edenspiekermann.com

------
mburst
Imgur | San Francisco | Full Time | Full Stack, Android, Data Science, Dev Ops
| ONSITE

Imgur is the best place to share and enjoy the most awesome images on the
Internet. Every day, millions of people use Imgur to be entertained and
inspired by funny, heartwarming and helpful images and stories from all around
the world. Come have an impact on the lives of millions of people, while
working in a fun and collaborative environment. We have a small engineering
team, so each engineer is responsible for solving challenges at a massive
scale. Our interview process is short and sweet. It consists of a phone screen
with a recruiter, followed by a Skype coding interview, followed by a half day
on site interview.

Interested? Check out our open positions!
[http://imgur.com/jobs](http://imgur.com/jobs) If you have any questions about
the open positions or want to know what it's like to work at Imgur (I'm one of
the full stack devs) feel free to e-mail me at max@you know where.com

------
wallawe
WayUp (formerly Campus Job - YCW15) -
[https://www.wayup.com/joinus/](https://www.wayup.com/joinus/) \- ONSITE
preferred

WayUp is the largest marketplace for college students to find part-time jobs,
internships, and full-time entry level jobs for graduating students. Everyone
remembers their first job. And now, we’re helping everyone get their first
job. We democratize hiring by enabling all companies, no matter how big a
recruiting team you have (or don't), to easily reach amazing students all over
the country. You can read more about us at
[http://press.wayup.com](http://press.wayup.com).

We are one of the quickest-growing companies from our batch (we launched a
little over a year ago and we're already 32+ people!), and we're growing out
our engineering team and looking for great hackers who love getting features
in the hands of users. We're absolutely obsessed with our users and making the
experience of finding a job better, and you should be too. We raised our
Series A and we're looking for all types of roles:

\- Senior Engineering Lead (Python, previous leadership experience - help us
scale our team and develop great engineering processes)

\- Javascript developer. We use Angular primarily and have recently begun
using React. Prior experience with either is a plus but not required.

\- Front-end developer (Especially skilled with CSS and responsive web
development)

\- Don't see what you're looking for? Reach out anyway! We're based in New
York City and we're tons of fun--we work with college students all day long :)
Come join us!

[https://www.wayup.com/joinus/](https://www.wayup.com/joinus/)

------
bfink
Atlanta, GA - Onsite - Visas (must currently reside in the US but we will
sponsor and/or transfer)

Kabbage is one of the fastest growing FinTech companies in the country, and
we're seeking experienced Software Engineers. This is a particularly exciting
phase as Kabbage offers the only fully automated, online lending platform
designed to support continuous monitoring of data related to small businesses
and consumers. Our data platform facilitates our ability to serve small
businesses and consumers directly through Kabbage.com and Karrot.com and to
power financial services solutions for organizations all over the globe. In
2015 alone, we originated near one billion dollars in loans through our
platform, and we’re cultivating a growing network of partners like ING, Sage,
Fleetcor, Santander and more!

Learn more here
[https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/](https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers/)
or contact me directly Brian bfink@kabbage.com

------
testpartnership
Full Stack ASP.NET Developer | London, UK | Full-Time | On-Site

Role: Full-stack web developer focused on ASP.NET MVC, C#, SQL Server

Salary: £45-60k depending on ability

Background: We setup Test Partnership in 2014 as a research project to publish
a new kind of psychometric test using Item Response Theory. Now we have strong
recurring revenue, international clients, and a small but passionate team.
We're looking for a full-stack .net web developer to take on all development
and maintenance of the web application. It's a fun job because you'll be
involved in all aspects of the product lifecycle.

Interview Process: 1) Informal telephone chat for each party to learn about
the other, 2) Online inductive reasoning test (this os one of our products),
3) On-site interview with another developer and a director.

Apply: please email Oliver at oliver@testpartnership.com or read more at
[https://www.testpartnership.com/careers/net-
developer.html](https://www.testpartnership.com/careers/net-developer.html)

------
xpertsea03
Xpertsea - Canada (Remote, Training process in Canada)

VP International Sales

Aquaculture is the fastest growing food source in the world. With a swelling
population and overfished oceans, it is becoming evident that this thriving
industry will need to play a major role in solving the impending food
shortage. However, aquaculture must overcome many challenges to improve
efficiency and sustain growth responsibly, with a lack of technological
innovation being one of its main limitations.

XpertSea provides aquaculture producers worldwide with powerful tools to
better manage their production. By combining cutting-edge hardware and
software, we deliver a complete solution that aims to redefine how one of our
most vital industries operates.

Our first product, the XperCount, is a portable device capable of counting,
sizing and imaging millions of small aquatic organisms in a few seconds. This
unique hardware is connected to a cloudbased customer portal that harvests
data from the device on the field. (You can check our device in action at this
video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5WTveD7F84](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5WTveD7F84))

Our main markets right now are fish and shrimps hatcheries in South East Asia
and South America.

We are a team of 20+ people distributed worldwide. We are now searching for an
experienced Sales Executive that will:

Build and lead a team of exceptional salespersons that will have an impact on
aquaculture in every part of the world.

Develop a geographic sales plan identifying key areas of growth potential and
strategies to capture both short and long term growth.

Drive strategy with key strategic accounts and channel partners globally.

Contact at: info@xpertsea.com

------
benblair
Catalytic | [https://catalytic.com](https://catalytic.com) | Chicago, IL |
Fulltime ONSITE | $100K - $120+K

We're building Pushbot, a platform to help teams with their recurring business
processes. Join a founding team of veteran technologists with $1B+ exits
bringing user-centric design, bots, mobility and machine learning to a market
dominated by user-antagonistic, top-down solutions.

We're looking for two senior-level engineers:

Lead Chatbot Engineer: lead development of our conversational interface to
Pushbot. You will own the conversation engine that allows our customers to
chat with Pushbot via email, Slack, HipChat, SMS, WeChat, etc.

Lead Platform Engineer: lead development of our integration platform. You will
own the platform that developers (internal and external) will use to connect
pushbot to other systems.

Why Catalytic:

* Recently closed a $3M seed round

* Committed pilot customers

* Solving a ubiquitous but unsexy problem in beautiful ways

* Modern stack: Node.js, AWS Lambda, API Gateway, DynamoDB, ElasticSearch and others

* Good docs, extensive test coverage, automated deploys :simple_smile:

* A culture that balances exciting challenging work with your personal time

Here's what to expect from our hiring process: First, I'll email you back
within 48 hours. Then we'll have a 30-minute get-to-know-each-other call
followed by a 30-minute technical call. Then we'll do a 60-minute remote pair
coding session and finally meet the team in person.

[https://angel.co/catalytic/jobs](https://angel.co/catalytic/jobs) or email me
bblair@catalytic.com

------
pliu
500px | Toronto, Canada | Full time | Onsite

500px is a photo community and marketplace for discovering, sharing, buying,
and selling inspiring photography powered by creative people around the world.
We are well funded, backed by great investors and the company is growing super
fast. Join us and help us build the very best place to show and sell photos.

Our architecture is a Ruby on Rails monolith surrounded by a constellation of
Go based microservices. There are a wide variety of technologies and
distributed systems in use, and you will always be welcome and encouraged to
learn something new and to touch any part of the stack. We are passionate
about what we ship, we care deeply about our craft and our users, and
absolutely everything at 500px is made with love.

We are hiring many roles and disciplines, but we are especially looking for:

\- Devops and site reliability engineers

\- Backend and frontend engineers

\- Data engineers

\- Tooling engineers

Check us out and let's build something cool:
[https://about.500px.com/jobs/](https://about.500px.com/jobs/)

------
dmlol
Scopely | Los Angeles, CA | Fulltime | Onsite

We're a fast growing mobile game publisher based in Culver City that works
with different game studios using a variety of languages, but with common
infrastructure and infrastructure tools.

I am looking for a Senior DevOps Engineer who has a lot of AWS experience as
well as development experience that is interested in working with a variety of
different game studio teams to help them mature their production operations.
You should feel confident being able to dictate and define policy and
practices, as well as build new tools and work with product teams on improving
their code.

Contact me directly at dml@scopely.com or apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scopely/0202a6bd-
ce2c-4e2a-95e8-2fab11...](https://jobs.lever.co/scopely/0202a6bd-
ce2c-4e2a-95e8-2fab11bb40f6)

Also check out the rest of our open positions at [http://scopely.com/join-
us/](http://scopely.com/join-us/)

------
heyjonboy
[https://www.knewton.com](https://www.knewton.com) | Union Square, New York
City | Full-time | Onsite

We're hiring multiple engineering positions across product, infrastructure,
data, and platform. Apply on our careers page and mention you saw Jon's post
on HN
[https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/](https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/)

Knewton is on a mission to personalize education for students around the
world. Education companies worldwide use the Knewton infrastructure platform
to power course materials that dynamically adapt to each student’s unique
needs.

At Knewton, we use small, cross-functional teams to solve difficult challenges
with real-world implications. Teams comprise a range of technical,
mathematical, educational, and design specialists unified by a passion for
improving education.

Knewton serves over 10 million student worldwide and has offices in New York
City, London, Tokyo, and Sao Paulo.

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | USA | EMEA | APAC | Onsite | Engineering, Sales, Support,
Marketing, etc

Cloudera is headquartered in Palo Alto, California with 25 offices in 20
countries.

We are a cutting-edge software company of 1,200+ employees globally that
provides Apache Hadoop-based software, support and services, and training to
business customers.

Cloudera delivers the modern platform for data management and analytics.

We provide the world's fastest, easiest, and most secure Apache Hadoop
platform to help our customers solve their most challenging business problems
with data.

WHY CLOUDERA?

 _Amazing people - We are a fun & smart team,including many of the top
luminaries in Hadoop and related open source communities. We frequently
interact with the research community, collaborate with engineers at other top
companies & host cutting edge researchers for tech talks.

_Innovative work - Cloudera pushes the frontier of big data & distributed
computing, as our track record shows.We work on high-profile open source
projects, interacting daily with engineers at other exciting
companies,speaking at meet-ups, etc.

 _Great culture - Transparent and open meritocracy.Everybody is always
thinking of better ways to do things, & coming up with ideas that make a
difference.We build our culture to be the best workplace in our careers.

_Experience - Be part of the exhilarating ride at a fast-growing pre-IPO
startup

Our interview process is pretty standard: First phone screen, second phone
screen, onsite interviews. Pay is competitive to the local area.

Check out our open jobs and come help us answer the world's biggest questions!
[http://bit.ly/ClouderaJobs](http://bit.ly/ClouderaJobs)

------
elmin
Eager | Boston/Cambridge, MA/Remote | Full-time/Part-time/Interns Eager
([https://eager.io](https://eager.io)) is a way for non-technical website
owners to use all of the open-source and SaaS tools developers use every day.
Think of it like an app store for things which make websites better. For
developers, we are the Heroku for code which gets deployed onto websites. If
you like writing JS/CSS and the idea of building reusable open source
components is interesting to you... If you like writing Go and would like to
work on the twenty or so microservices which power our infrastructure... If
you are interested in working on Marketing/Growth/BizDev in a growing startup
which is aiming to change the way thousands of SaaS companies reach their
customers... Please reach out, I'd love a chance to chat with you about what
we're doing and what you're looking for -> zack@eager.io

------
caitlinspothero
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com)

SpotHero is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation
industry. With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Senior Backend Engineer -
[http://spothero.com/careers/124847](http://spothero.com/careers/124847) As a
member of our Backend team, you will be responsible for building all things
related to the backend horsepower that powers our website, our API, and our
native apps!

Software Engineer, Android -
[http://spothero.com/careers/88317](http://spothero.com/careers/88317)
SpotHero is a mobile product. If you love building Android apps, you'll love
what we've got in store. We have an amazing Android app, that we're looking to
do a full ground up redesign on. So there is a lot of bluesky work in the very
near future.

Software Engineer, iOS -
[http://spothero.com/careers/88318](http://spothero.com/careers/88318) We’re
looking for product-aware engineers who are thoughtful, responsible and
passionate builders who appreciate user experience. We’re looking for someone
who is not only well versed in iOS development, but also has a strong
understanding of good UX and isn’t afraid to work hand-in-hand with our
backend or design teams.

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any github
account, linkedin profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
WadeF
Zapier | Remote (Anywhere)

What: SaaS Automation Platform

Hiring Process: Application, Phone Screen, Skills Interview, Offer

Roles:

* Application Reliability Engineer: [https://zapier.com/jobs/application-reliability-engineer-sum...](https://zapier.com/jobs/application-reliability-engineer-summer-2016/)

* Support Engineer: [https://zapier.com/jobs/support-engineer-summer-2016/](https://zapier.com/jobs/support-engineer-summer-2016/)

* Customer Support: [https://zapier.com/jobs/customer-champion-zapier/](https://zapier.com/jobs/customer-champion-zapier/)

More about Zapier: [https://zapier.com/about/](https://zapier.com/about/)

Zapier Code of Conduct: [https://zapier.com/jobs/zapier-code-of-
conduct/](https://zapier.com/jobs/zapier-code-of-conduct/)

------
cldellow
Sortable | Kitchener-Waterloo, ON, Canada | Full-time | Onsite

Sortable is trying to make ads suck less.

Building upon our publishing roots, our ad engine helps online publishers make
more money from their ads, allowing them to focus on creating great content
for their website. Our ad engine uses machine learning to discover which ad
partner will pay the most and algorithmically decides in real time what to do.

We are an engineering-focused company, using data, algorithms and technology
to solve hard problems. The majority of our team is on the development side of
the house, and are constantly working on developing tooling and improving our
ad engine. We are profitable, growing like crazy, have a team of 27 great
people, great benefits and a chance to solve a difficult problem.

We are hiring for

* Software Enginer [http://sortable.com/software-engineer/](http://sortable.com/software-engineer/)

* Software Enginer (New Grad) [http://sortable.com/software-engineer-new-grad/](http://sortable.com/software-engineer-new-grad/)

* Account Executive (Sales) [http://sortable.com/account-executive/](http://sortable.com/account-executive/)

* Ad Operations / Data Analysis [http://sortable.com/ad-operations-specialist/](http://sortable.com/ad-operations-specialist/)

Check out our job page for more about benefits and work culture.
[http://sortable.com/careers-at-sortable/](http://sortable.com/careers-at-
sortable/)

If you have any questions hit us up at Jobs@Sortable.com

------
jfountain2015
New York City, NY (Union Square) | Vettery
[https://www.vettery.com](https://www.vettery.com) | ONSITE | Full-time Full
Stack Engineer

Here’s the gist: Vettery is a tech company, but what we ultimately do is help
people find their dream job. We are looking for self-starters who care about
helping people find a job the love! It’s pretty simple, we are looking for
hungry people with an energy to disrupt an ancient industry and at the same
time enjoying the perks of a growing startup.

Vettery engineers work across the full stack and are committed to optimizing
the experience for our users as well as our employees. A Vettery engineer has
input into the whole process of the company from business decisions to where
our tech stack is going. You will be involved in all levels of the products we
produce. There is a large variety of projects here and we strive to align
people with what tech they like to use or want to learn. See more info and
apply here...

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/vettery/jobs/118230](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vettery/jobs/118230)

PHP, Javascript, Angularjs, MySQL, Python, CSS, Sass, Bootstrap, Grunt,
Ubuntu, AWS, Vagrant, D3.js, Apache, Nginx, Git, Protractor/Jasmine Benefits:
Competitive salary Open vacation & sick time Medical, vision, and dental
insurance Vettery Perks: Frequent team outings, lunches, and team building
events Lots of free food - stocked kitchen + beverages.

Interview process: 1\. Phone screen (30 Min) 2\. Take home exercise ( 2-4
Hours ) 3\. Call to discuss exercise results (30 Min) 4\. In person tech
interview ( 1.5 Hours ) 5\. In person pair programming ( 4 Hours ) 6\. Final
round with product lead, designer, co-founders. ( 1.5 Hours ) Some of the in
person interviews can be combined or done after hours depending on your
schedule.

------
kethinov
CACI International Inc. - Rome, NY

CACI's Rome, NY office supports the Air Force Research Laboratory. We develop
data visualization software and productivity tools supporting the United
States military using a wide range of tech stacks. Basically we write cool
software that ranges from bringing old pen and paper military processes into
the 21st century to visualizing large data sets in ways that push the limits
of modern computer hardware.

We're looking for software engineers ranging from entry level to senior
developers as well as current students looking for college jobs skilled in one
or more of the following:

\- JavaScript (full stack: client-side and Node.js)

\- WebGL or OpenGL

\- Java

\- C++

\- *nix skills

Must be a U.S. Citizen. Security clearance requirements per project/team
varies. Clearance must be obtained and maintained.

    
    
         === Openings ===
    

\- Fall/Winter software development internships (INTERNS)

\- Entry-level and mid-level full-time software developers (ONSITE)

\- Senior software engineers (REMOTE welcome)

If this sounds interesting to you, apply at
[http://careers.caci.com/search?q=ROME](http://careers.caci.com/search?q=ROME)
or ping me directly if you have questions at enewport@caci.com. Our interview
process generally involves coding exercises, so come prepared with your
favorite code editor and build tools!

CACI also has lots of job openings in other locations too. If that sounds more
appealing, I will be sad but my employer will be happy. You can find those
openings (as well as our Rome, NY office openings) at
[http://careers.caci.com](http://careers.caci.com)

------
MalcolmDiggs
\----------------------

New York, NY | Good Uncle | Full Stack Javascript Engineer | Full Time Onsite
- 4 month contract

We’re looking for a full-stack Javascript engineer to help us build out
mobile, web, and backend applications in Js. We believe in:

* ES6

* BDD

* Scrum

* CI/CD

* Documenting all the things.

* Open-sourcing as much as possible.

* Under-promising and over-delivering.

As a Js engineer, you’ll be working up and down the stack. Front-end single-
page-applications in Angular, backend microservices in Node.js, and mobile
apps using React Native. We need someone who is comfortable in Javascript
regardless of the context. Experience in particular frameworks is not
required; but a desire to learn quickly on the job is!

Here's the full job description:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1p2S0X086d4dQM5CmplGsqpzx...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1p2S0X086d4dQM5CmplGsqpzxaBeX7TlZ9jskJu4ZNv4/edit?usp=sharing)

Note: This is a 4 month contract position, and would require working on-site
in NYC.

Please email me at malcolm@gooduncle.com if you're interested.

\----------------------

Keywords: javascript, js, node, node.js, nodejs, gulp, gulpjs, grunt, express,
expressjs, restify, hapi, yeoman, angular, angularjs, ember, react, react
native, derby, backbone, phonegap, titanium, xamarin, cordova, es6, es2015,
html, css, css3, knockout, jquery, mootools, bootstrap, foundation, mongo,
mongodb, dynamodb, sqs, ec2, neo4j, rabbitmq, aws, linode, digital ocean,
mocha, jasmine, should, promises, let, var, docker, containers, codeship,
travis, manhattan, brooklyn, queens, staten, nyc, funded

------
ryanwhitney
Tableau |Seattle or Vancouver, Fulltime | UX Designer, Senior UX Designer, UX
Manager |

Tableau's ([http://tableau.com](http://tableau.com)) design team is growing.
We have openings for a UX designer in our Seattle offices and are looking to
build up our our newly-opened Vancouver office with a UX manager and Senior UX
Designer.

Full job descriptions and links for each right here:

Vancouver | Manager, User Experience Designer:
[http://rolp.co/nV75a](http://rolp.co/nV75a) Vancouver | Senior User
Experience Designer: [http://rolp.co/ExYL9](http://rolp.co/ExYL9) Seattle |
User Experience Designer: [http://rolp.co/NAhaa](http://rolp.co/NAhaa)

I'm in the Seattle office myself. If you're interested in joining and would
like to discuss more, feel free to get in touch at rwhitney@tableau.com as
well.

------
patient_hacker
DGraph | Remote

What - DGraph([https://github.com/dgraph-io/dgraph](https://github.com/dgraph-
io/dgraph)) is an open source Scalable, Distributed, Low Latency, High
Throughput Graph Database written in Go. We want to build the best Graph
database in the world.

Hiring - We are looking for outstanding backend engineers with 3+ years of
experience. The process includes 2 technical interviews, followed by 2 months
of full time paid Bootcamp program to ensure that you’re a great fit and vice-
versa.

Perks

* Our salaries are open and transparent

* Macbook pro

* $2500 towards a workstation and desk of your choice

* Kindle for every team member, read only Fridays and unlimited books.

* Medical coverage for you and your dependents

and many more

For more details see [https://dgraph.io/#jobs](https://dgraph.io/#jobs). If
you feel you would be a good match, get in touch with us at
[https://angel.co/dgraph-labs](https://angel.co/dgraph-labs) or join@dgraph.io

~~~
patient_hacker
We are only looking for people who have experience working with Go, C or C++.

------
willstepp
Video Platform Software Developer | Atlanta, Georgia | ONSITE |
techjobs@playonsports.com

PlayOn! Sports is a rapidly growing startup and the nation's largest producer
and distributor of high school sports events. We are hiring a Software
Developer to join our team.

You will work on building our video processing platform that sits behind our
suite of products for producing and viewing high school sports events on the
web, mobile devices, and television. This position develops both desktop and
server-side components for manipulating video, including compositing graphics,
encoding video, transcoding video, post-production workflows, and integration
with CDNs. Responsibilities include writing code, building automated tests,
contributing to system architecture, mentoring developers, reviewing code, and
contributing to development methodologies and standards for the team.

Requirements

* 5+ years experience developing software in C#, Java, Scala, JavaScript or Ruby

* Experience building desktop applications

* Good understanding of video processing software, standards and methodologies such as ffmpeg, Libav, DirectShow or AV Foundation

* Experience working on a public-facing web site with a large audience

* Knowledge of HTTP / REST and modern web standards

Preferred Skills / Experience

* BS in Computer Science or equivalent

* WPF, Xamarin, Silverlight, and Visual Studio

* Cloud experience with AWS, including ec2, dynamo and lambda * Git or similar VCS

* Practical experience with continuous integration processes and products such as Snap CI and Jenkins

* Good understand of design patterns and related libraries such as MVVM, MVC and Prism

* Strong communication, teamwork and interpersonal skills

------
knoxa2511
Sysdig | Remote, Davis & San Francisco, CA

Our company offices are in San Francisco and Davis, CA, but our employees are
based around the world. Many positions are available with the option to work
primarily remotely.

What: Think of sysdig as strace + tcpdump + htop + iftop + lsof + awesome
sauce. With state of the art container visibility on top.

If you want to know more, here are some blogs about using sysdig that went
viral on HN in the past few months.

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11590146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11590146)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11159411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11159411)

Roles: [https://sysdig.com/jobs/](https://sysdig.com/jobs/)

\- Frontend Engineer

\- Backend Engineer

\- Linux/Systems Engineer

But regardless of your focus, if you are passionate about what you do and you
are passionate about what we’re trying to do, just drop us an email at
jobs@sysdig.com.

------
codelitt
Codelitt Incubator | Miami | Full-time | ONSITE / REMOTE (US or LATAM)

Position: Full Stack Engineer (Ruby, Javascript, bit of Go, and quite a few
other technologies that you can work on if you're interested in branching out
- we like to keep people working on stuff that excites them). Not having a lot
of professional experience is okay, but you should have some open source
contributions. We're looking for smart people who solve problems regardless of
background/education.

Projects you'll work on: An existing SaaS product, several new POCs, and new
R&D projects.

Contact: cody@codelitt.com and vincent@codelitt.com

Job description and about us:
[https://angel.co/l/MB9LZ](https://angel.co/l/MB9LZ)

Joel Test: Score an average of an 11.5/12

We build a ton of products and use a ton of technology across the web, mobile,
machine learning, robotics, and AI. We have a great team, a profitable
company, a great culture, and we'd love to hear from you.

------
Willrc
Front End Developer - Mobile |
[https://www.roostermoney.com](https://www.roostermoney.com) | On-site |London

We are building a platform that takes children from their first steps in
understanding the value of money to their first bank account - in any currency
and country. We are passionate about building a product that helps families
engage with saving and delights parents and children alike.

We shipped the first stage in our platform – a pocket money tracker in
January.

This role offers you the opportunity to take a senior position in a small team
at an exciting and early-stage; not only building our product but getting
involved with how we shape our product strategy as a whole.

We are constantly experimenting with new technologies, at the moment we use
.NET, Cordova, Javascript, Handlebars.JS, and Backbone. You will be mainly
working in our mobile app and interfacing with both our own API and partner
API’s.

RESPONSIBILITIES

* Play a critical role in designing and building our platform. * Ship and taking ownership of impactful new features and functionality * Develop robust deployment and testing processes * Working closely with a small group of determined, like-minded people to reshape the way families talk and engage with money.

REQUIREMENTS * You will have shipped single page web app’s or an app to the
app store. * You enjoy building apps that delight users and focus on their
needs, as well as business objectives. * Excellent pure javascript skills and
experience with Backbone. * Appreciate good UX and UI. * Experience building
elegant and responsive front end user interfaces for web apps.

Get in touch: jobs@roostermoney.com Apply:
[https://roostermoney.workable.com/jobs/247642](https://roostermoney.workable.com/jobs/247642)

------
Refefer
Menlo Park, Ca - Full time - Onsite - Frontend, AI Systems, Dev Ops

Blackbird is an artificial intelligence technology company focused on solving
important challenges faced in today's ecommerce space. Our stack is primarily
in functional style Scala (we are heavy functional programming users) and a
polyglot AI stack written in everything from Python to Scala to Haskell. Our
team has worked on everything from search at Google, distributed systems at
Twitter, and self driving cars at Stanford. We work on and implement the state
of the art in machine learning.

We're currently looking to add some great engineers to our team. Want to write
highly scalable software with the architects who scaled Twitter and Google?
Want to run ops for software designed to handle hundreds of millions of API
calls? Want to design next generation user interfaces? Want to scale the state
of the art in machine learning systems? jobs at blackbird.am

Feel free to ask any questions directly or in thread!

------
respondwelljobs
RespondWell | Onsite (Portland, OR)

RespondWell is hiring. We’re hoping to bring a couple of experienced people
onboard to help us build serious games in the healthcare industry,
specifically in the rehab space. We use video games to help people get back on
their feet after they’ve broken themselves via sprains, breaks, falls, or
surgery. Come use your software development super-powers to help people feel
better! We're looking for two important hires: The first is a database &
network engineer to help us scale our current system to deal with the
increased server load as we continually get more customers. This position
requires serious experience with PostgreSQL, setting up failover, replication,
and load balancing on the server, and writing backend Python code to interface
with the server web-framework (we use CherryPy). You'll also need experience
setting up and administering a Linux VPS through AWS (mostly) or Azure (not as
much).

The second position is a Unity3D engineer. For this position you must have
substantial experience in Unity3D and C#, and have reasonable 3D math skills.
Python experience is a huge plus but not required.

For both of these positions we’re looking for people who are self-directed and
like working with cool technologies in ways that haven’t been used before.
This job will definitely stretch your brain.

These jobs are located in Portland, Oregon, and would require relocation here,
with assistance provided to the right candidates. We offer great salaries,
great benefits, and a chance to work on projects that actually make people
feel better. We work sane hours and don't throw around words like rockstar or
ninja to describe our team. Work/life balance is extremely important to us.

If any of this sounds good and you fit the descriptions of what we're looking
for, send your resume & any relevant links to jobs@respondwell.com and we'll
take it from there.

------
andre_lg
San Francisco (Onsite)- Ticketfly

Ticketfly, a subsidiary of Pandora, is a technology company reimagining the
live event experience for promoters and fans.

We're hiring many engineers, including:

\- DevOps Engineer:
[http://careers.ticketfly.com/p/56799b9e66726f6e8d2c0100](http://careers.ticketfly.com/p/56799b9e66726f6e8d2c0100)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Platform:
[http://careers.ticketfly.com/p/570bf04273a0444b3100420d](http://careers.ticketfly.com/p/570bf04273a0444b3100420d)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Backend:
[http://careers.ticketfly.com/p/570d4ca5687d052706001c40](http://careers.ticketfly.com/p/570d4ca5687d052706001c40)

\- Manager, Backend Engineering:
[http://careers.ticketfly.com/p/570551a7ed68bb34e2001394](http://careers.ticketfly.com/p/570551a7ed68bb34e2001394)

------
Naveg
Alloy | San Francisco, CA and Vancouver, BC | Full-time, Onsite |
[http://alloymetrics.com](http://alloymetrics.com)

The global supply chain powers the journey of raw materials as they become the
things we use, wear and eat every day. It generates $20+ trillions every year,
and is one of the world’s largest economic drivers.

The supply chain is showing its age: it’s great with goods, but terrible with
information. Today, most manufacturers and brands are not able to adequately
track how their product reaches the end consumer. Those who are rely on
multiple 40 year old data standards, lots of manual Excel work, and hordes of
human middleware.

At Alloy, we’re set to change all this. We provide the first comprehensive,
low-latency view of demand and inventory across all distribution channels. Our
platform connects manufacturers, suppliers, distributors, and retailers,
allowing companies to track their products down to the store shelf and better
respond to end-consumer demand.

We are early stage, very well funded by leading VCs, and growing. Our team is
a small group with diverse backgrounds and experience in analytics, big data,
and retail and financial technology. We use Google Compute Engine, Postgres,
Redis, Spark, Python, Java, and React.

As an engineer at Alloy, you’ll do any or all of the following:

* Automate the collection, parsing, and storage of huge volumes of data

* Design a flexible but blazing-fast analytics framework that powers instant insights

* Model parts of the supply chain and develop features that bring them together

* Build beautiful, easy-to-use apps that our customer’s love to use

* Dive into server provisioning, deployment, automation, and monitoring

We'd love to hear from you. Send me a note at evan@alloymetrics.com

------
rperlin
The Endangered Language Alliance (ELA) is looking for a volunteer web
developer to enhance an existing website for teaching a highly endangered
Native American language to a new generation of speakers.

ELA (www.elalliance.org) is an independent non-profit based in New York City
with a mission to document and support endangered languages, collaborating
with communities and educating a broader public. Working remote totally fine.

We're looking for someone with good knowledge of WordPress and relevant tools.
The website includes sound files, video files and explanations of complex word
structure. One of the main goals is to make the various complex verb charts
interactive and linked to media. There is also an existing searchable database
containing a large text and dictionary which we would like to integrate into
the website. Other tools and ideas for web-based language teaching are very
welcome.

Please email ELA Director Daniel Kaufman at kaufman@elalliance.org.

------
villosil
Leadfeeder | [http://www.leadfeeder.com](http://www.leadfeeder.com) | Remote
or On-Site (Helsinki, Finland)

We are looking for a Ruby on Rails Software Engineer

We are a fast-growing startup based in Helsinki determined to make Leadfeeder
a big thing globally. Currently we are still a small team of twelve, but we
are sure to hire a lot of key people during the next years. We have a solid
business and our customers love what we do for them with Leadfeeder.

\- We hope you have:

* Good team work and communication skills (English)

* Experience and skills developing web applications with Ruby on Rails

* Solid understanding of computer programming principles, design patterns and data structures

* Knowledge of database technologies both relational and non-relational

* Web service APIs, both as a user and developer

* Web analytics

\- You would:

* Work closely with our experienced team to make Leadfeeder better every day

* Develop the Leadfeeder product and the backend systems

* Develop new integrations for Leadfeeder

* Help operate our production environments (we're running on AWS)

\- What we offer you:

* Competitive base pay

* Possibility to work remotely for everyone

* An interesting and growing field of business

* Great support from your new colleagues

* The chance to work with cool and exciting technologies

If this is something for you, please write to us at
jobs+engineering@leadfeeder.com. Send us your resume with a couple of lines
about why you’d be perfect to join our team. Also include links to something
you built and you are proud of.

------
qardio-stars
Qardio | [https://www.getqardio.com](https://www.getqardio.com) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time Help make healthcare great! Join the Qardio
team and help us make heart health better and cheaper for everyone. If you
love working with and integrated hardware/app/cloud platform and seeing the
fruit of your work shipping to the shelves of major retailers, get in touch.
We are looking for

* VP of Operations, San Francisco, CA

* Head of Manufacturing, San Francisco, CA

* Embedded Software Engineers, San Francisco, CA

* Analog Electronic Engineers, San Francisco, CA

* Digital Electronic Engineers, San Francisco, CA

* Technical Writers, San Francisco, CA

* Senior Designers, San Francisco, CA

We are also hiring on the marketing front. Our offices are in downtown SF.
Email stars at getqardio.com to apply, or visit
[https://www.getqardio.com/careers/](https://www.getqardio.com/careers/) where
we are adding new job openings every week.

------
su4nyc
Final (YC W15) - Oakland, CA - Full Time, On-Site Final is building the next
generation of credit cards and is looking for a Lead Product Designer!
([https://www.getfinal.com/jobs/design/](https://www.getfinal.com/jobs/design/))

Final is a credit card that gives consumers total control over their merchant
relationships and transparency in their spending. Rather than a single card
number, Final generates multiple card numbers the consumer can restrict, and
manages them automatically.

It works everywhere you buy; online, and offline, and implements with digital
wallets like Google Wallet and ApplePay with zero updates to the payment
infrastructure. With Final, you’ll never lose access to your spending ability
from a breach, fraud, cancelled or stolen card ever again.

You can read more at: [http://final.is/hiring](http://final.is/hiring)

------
dimastopel
Twistlock | Israel - Herzliya | ONSITE | Software Engineer

We build cutting edge security suite for containers. See more under
[https://www.twistlock.com](https://www.twistlock.com)

We work with Golang, Node, Angular, Docker, and rkt.

The interview consists of a non technical intro meeting, a take-home coding
challenge, and a follow-up discussion.

dima@twistlock.com

------
wjt
Phenomen Films | London, UK | ONSITE | Frontend / Full-Stack Developer

Phenomen Films is an independent film production company currently working on
DAU, a film project conceived and directed by Ilya Khrzhanovskiy. Shot over
several years in Russia and the Ukraine, DAU is now post-producing in London.
The setting is 1938-1968 in the Soviet Union. We have 700 hours of material
(all shot on 35mm) out of which we are making feature films, TV series and a
slate of science and arts documentaries, as well as a multi-media project.

For the media project, we have been working on a web application to let
viewers explore the raw, unedited footage (using time-based annotations
compiled by a team of analysts) and interact in real-time with other viewers.
The footage and annotations are stored using a slightly-customised instance of
an open-source video archive platform, built with Django, PostgreSQL and
friends.

We're looking for a frontend (or front-leaning full-stack) developer to focus
on, well, the frontend: iterating on the current design, informed by user
feedback, towards an immersive and intuitive navigation system. You'll need
strong web frontend development skills (HTML, CSS, ES6). Some UX design
experience would be very helpful. One or more of the following would be great,
but not at all essential:

* Experience with Django and PostgreSQL (for the archive platform)

* Experience with search, multimedia, real-time communications, or recommendation systems

* Experience with data analysis in Python using pandas, scipy, and friends

* Some Linux sysadmin skills

* Strong opinions about any of the above

This could be a full-time or part-time position, depending on your situation
and availability. Most, if not all, of the work will need to be carred out on-
site.

Contact recruitment@phenomenfilms.com to apply for this position.

------
m1
Hare Digital | Brighton, UK | Web Developer (Front-end and back-end) |
[http://www.hare.digital](http://www.hare.digital) | Full-Time | ONSITE

We are currently looking for talented, passionate and generally awesome Web
Developers who would be excited to work within a team developing a great
Software as a Service product. We are modernising the manufacturing industry
with our award winning platform Checkpoint which is rolling out to several
major manufacturers.

When we’re not developing our platform we work with big brands and is
currently redeveloping a market leading stolen vehicle tracking system. We
also developed the last one that won many awards including tracking product of
the year. We work in the same hub as other exciting high growth companies in
the Sussex Innovation Centre based at the University of Sussex, Brighton, BN1
with our office overlooking the downs.

We’re a talented, friendly team who promote a relaxed, flexible working
environment. Don’t want to work at a desk? Take a laptop over to one of our
office sofas. If you want to be a part of something new and exciting and make
your mark on the future of industries, then we think you should definitely
contact us.

Stack (You don't need to know all of these):

* PHP (Laravel, Lumen, Silex, Composer)

* Memcached, Redis

* MySQL, MariaDB, Postgres

* JS (Vue.js, React, Browserify, Babel, JQuery), SaSS, Bootstrap, Gulp

* Python

* Nginx, AWS, Digitalocean, Rackspace, Linux (Ubuntu, Debian, Centos)

* Git/Github/Gitlab

Hiring Process: Get in touch with your CV, we'll review and schedule a quick
phone interview. If you're a good fit we'll get you to come to our office,
meet the team and we'll move from there.

Contact: jobs@hare.digital

------
joeconway
Scribd is hiring talented devs in a variety of flavors to help us build the
library of the 21st century.

Right now we’re looking for:

* experienced iOS tech/team leads

* Mid to Senior iOS developers

* Mid to Senior Android developers

* software engineers interested in working on search, recommendation, or payments

* QA Team Manager

* engineers with domain expertise in recommendation systems and algorithms

Please note for Internships: We have filled our internship seats and are not
currently interviewing interns.

We've hired ten full-time people and dozens of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads.

To expedite your application, please apply directly to our job board
([http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3)) where you’ll find all of our
current opening and the job descriptions. We do our best to respond within 24
hours, and you’ll get an answer either way.

We are willing and able to sponsor Visas and have several international team
members from around the world.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service here
[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog at
[http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com). We recently launched the
first "Netflix for Comics" ([http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6](http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6))
and Sheet Music.

More info is available at [http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3), but
as a HN user, feel free to contact us directly with any and all questions by
emailing { jacquie at scribd.com }.

------
briankircho
Dokkio | Front-End JavaScript; Back-End JavaScript; DevOps | San Francisco Bay
Area (San Mateo, CA) | Onsite Only, Full time

About Dokkio: Teams everywhere use a wide variety of cloud file services like
Dropbox, Google Drive, Box and others to share billions of files a day. Then
it’s nearly impossible to find and manage all those files. Dokkio provides a
better way to search your content, give it business context, organize it, work
on it with others -- to make content-focused teamwork more effective. Join us
and become part of the founding technology team of a funded company.

Our Stack: React/Webpack/ES6, Node.js, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch, AWS,
Docker

Positions: \- JavaScript Front-End Engineer \- JavaScript Back-End Engineer \-
DevOps Engineer

Email us your resume at jobs-engineer@dokkio.com or jobs-devops@dokkio.com.
For full job descriptions, see
[http://dokkio.com/#jobs](http://dokkio.com/#jobs)

------
hol
Zesty (YC W14) | San Francisco, CA / Remote | Software engineers of all types

Zesty is changing the way companies serve food. We’re just two years old and
we already serve hundreds of companies in the Bay Area, including names you
know like Heroku, Twitch and GitHub.

Our post-Series A engineering challenges include recommendation algorithms,
health and nutrition, real-time logistics, live tracking and operations
scheduling and automation. You'll have freedom to work on the problems that
are most interesting to you.

You’ll be joining a talented, fast-growing team of fifteen Rails, Ember.js and
data engineers. We value solid communication and putting the team over our
egos. You will grow with and help shape the organization, stay at the
forefront of web best practices and enjoy the best office meals in the city.

Interested? Check out all our listings at
[https://www.zesty.com/jobs](https://www.zesty.com/jobs).

~~~
gravyboat
Just as a head sup it doesn't look like you have any IT jobs on the Open
Positions list, everything is delivery or kitchen related.

------
rrowland
Twilio | Senior Software Engineer (JavaScript SDKs) | ONSITE @ San Francisco,
or Mountain View CA

Twilio is looking to expand its JavaScript SDKs team. Currently, our team
works on cutting edge communications SDKs such as Programmable Video (WebRTC
video) and Programmable Voice (WebRTC Audio).

We're looking to add another member to the team with a deep core understanding
of JavaScript, and a good knowledge of standards. Our primary job
responsibility is to create intuitive, simple APIs over fairly complex
mechanisms, so experience with designing public APIs is crucial. Any
experience with WebRTC is a big plus, but not necessary.

Feel free to send a resume if you have one, however I'd be more interested in
seeing code samples (A link to your github, stackoverflow, etc should
suffice). Please send your linkedin profile over too, if you have one.

Please DM me here if interested, with your email address and the information
above. Looking forward to hearing from you!

------
sophieroney
Front-end developer? Help disrupt the agriculture industry at Granular. Create
a beautiful UI to visualize our farmer's complex geospatial data.

Hiring in SF and IL.

Tech Stack: Postgres Python Javascript - Angular HTML/CSS

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/granular/jobs/102462](https://boards.greenhouse.io/granular/jobs/102462)

Granular is an agriculture software and analytics company dedicated to helping
industry leaders build stronger and smarter farms. With cloud, mobile and
advanced data science technology, the Granular platform makes it easier to
manage a large farm and use data for critical business decisions. Granular’s
rapidly growing network of farms in the US and Canada is finding new ways to
profit from aggregated data, expertise and market power. Granular is
headquartered in San Francisco and backed by Andreessen Horowitz, Google
Ventures, Khosla Ventures, and Tao Capital.

------
jngiam1
Coursera | Mountain View, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Have you taken a Coursera course? Come join us to make them better and build
the future of learning.

We are building out our enterprise, learning experience, growth, and
infrastructure teams.

We are looking for frontend engineers for both product development and also
infrastructure, that will help develop our modular web architecture based on
react/flux with isomorphic javascript.

We also use scala/play, cassandra, kafka, swift, kotlin, and other
technologies across our stack. If you're interested, apply and we'll be in
touch!

[https://www.coursera.org/about/careers](https://www.coursera.org/about/careers)
[https://tech.coursera.org/](https://tech.coursera.org/)
[https://github.com/coursera/naptime](https://github.com/coursera/naptime)

------
georgf
Redbubble | Melbourne, Australia | Full Time | ONSITE,VISA

Redbubble is a fast-growing e-commerce marketplace, launched in 2007, of
original art made by independent artists from around the globe. We have a team
of imaginative, clever and authentic people who are inspired daily by our 300k
plus artists and the ability to express our own blends of creativity and
quirkiness to drive results. We're headquartered in Melbourne, AU with a US
base in SOMA San Francisco.

Available positions:

\- Full Stack Software Engineer, Ruby

\- Lead iOS Engineer

\- User Experience and Design Director

\- Product Designer

International relocation and visa sponsorship available.

Interview process: 1st phone interview (screening) -> home assignment
(depending on application) -> 3rd interview (via videoconference or onsite)

Our tech blog: [http://artplustech.com](http://artplustech.com)

Apply here:
[http://www.redbubble.com/openings?gh_src=Wih3u2](http://www.redbubble.com/openings?gh_src=Wih3u2)

------
ernstvn
REMOTE ONLY GitLab

We're hiring production engineers, developers, UX designers , and more.
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/) We're a
remote only company so everyone is on an equal level. GitLab is a Ruby on
Rails project with over 1000 contributors.

~~~
falloutx
Do you consider people from outside of US?

~~~
EuAndreh
Yes, from anywhere in the world, actually.

[https://about.gitlab.com/team/](https://about.gitlab.com/team/)

------
textnowmike
TextNow | Waterloo, Canada, San Francisco & Los Angeles | ONSITE | Come
disrupt the telecommunications industry with us!

With offices in San Francisco, Los Angeles and Waterloo, our mission is to
connect the world by creating the most exceptional and affordable phone
service. With a multi-faceted approach to our products and engineering, we
continue to grow our millions of users daily.

We are changing the industry by providing what others cannot - a better user
experience, better customer service, continual innovation, and most
importantly – transparent pricing.

Join us to make a BIG impact as part of the disrupting force that's changing
telecommunications forever.

We're hiring developers of all skill sets and UX/UI Designers. Check out our
openings at
[http://about.textnow.com/careers/](http://about.textnow.com/careers/). You
can also contact me directly, my email is in my HN profile.

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston/Somerville, MA

* Software Engineer (DC)

* QA Analyst or Engineer (Boston)

* DevOps Engineer (DC)

* UX Designer (Boston)

* Technical Product Manager (Boston)

NGP VAN is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign
and organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and digital products available. We built
the voter contact and volunteer management tools used by Obama for America.
Nearly every State Democratic Party in the United States distributes our
VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and down the ticket, and we provide
industry-leading organizing tools that enable labor unions, environmental
groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists, and progressive
political parties to win their campaigns around the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the majority of Democrats from the Presidential
level on down, and our fast-growing digital platform has become the most-used
toolset for Democratic campaigns as well.

NGP VAN has been recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America
by Inc. Magazine for seven years in a row, and one of the top 50 fastest
growing companies in the DC area by both the Washington Business Journal and
SmartCEO. We are a successful and growing company with a passion for our
employees’ career advancement. We are an open-minded, flexible workplace that
values learning and contributions of many different kinds.

Company Site: [http://ngpvan.com](http://ngpvan.com)

We are open to interviewing across a pretty wide range of experience levels.
Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply. I'm the VP
of Engineering here.

Keywords: ONSITE

------
RNicolas
CRITEO ([http://labs.criteo.com/](http://labs.criteo.com/)) | Paris | Full-
time ONSITE |DevOps Engineer (VISA sponsorship)

The NoSQL DevOps Engineer at Criteo is a pivotal role for the continued growth
and development of our web infrastructure. Working closely with both
Development and Production teams within R&D, the NoSQL DevOps Engineers are
responsible for providing a real-time data storage infrastructure for
developers.

Your mission:

• Can you run a 100 different applications with multi-datacenter redundancy
and highly availability on 12000 bare metal servers in 7 DCs?

• Do you optimally assign IRQ affinity on load balancers to reach maximum CPU
performance on 24 cores with 2 NICs having 8 channels each?

• Do you build an infrastructure to PXE boot 500 racks automatically when they
get powered on?

• Can you industrialize and automate access to infrastructure resources for
250 developers?

Feel free to drop us a line at r&drecruitment[@]criteo.com =)

------
voleon
Voleon | www.Voleon.com | Berkeley, CA | Senior Machine Learning Software
Engineer - Quantitative Hedge Fund

The Voleon Group is a technology-driven investment firm employing cutting-edge
statistical machine learning techniques. We are looking for an exceptionally
capable software engineer. You will architect & implement new production
trading systems, machine learning infrastructure, data integration pipelines,
and large-scale storage systems.

We seek candidates with a proven track record of writing correct, well-
designed software, solving hard problems, and delivering complex projects on
time. You should preferably have experience designing and implementing fault-
tolerant distributed systems. Experience with building large-scale data
infrastructure, stream processing systems, or latency-sensitive programs is a
bonus.

Required experience: - Go/C/C++/Python in a Linux environment with a focus on
performance, concurrency, and correctness. - TCP/IP networking, multi-
threading, and server development. - Common Internet protocols (IP, TCP/UDP,
SSL/TLS, HTTP, SNMP, etc.). - architecting and designing highly available
systems. - architecting and designing large-scale data management
infrastructure. - Large codebases and building modular, manageable code.

Preferred experience.: - Debugging/performance profiling, use of tools
(strace, valgrind, gdb, tcpdump, etc.) - Build and test automation tools. -
work with well-defined change management processes. - diagnosing RDBMS
performance problems, exploiting indexing, using EXPLAIN PLAN, optimizing at
the code layer, etc. - working with messaging queues (RabbitMQ, Redis, etc.)
as well as distributed caching systems.

Interest finance is essential, but experience in finance is not a primary
hiring factor. Benefits and compensation are highly competitive. We can be
very flexible for the right person.

Email CV/request for more info to Charles@Voleon.com.

------
blo
Vurb | San Francisco, CA | [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com) | Full Time (H1B
OK)

Featured on NYT as one of 12 "must-have" travel apps

Vurb combines mobile search, apps, and messaging - partnering with services
like Yelp, Foursquare, Rotten Tomatoes, etc. Rather than jumping between
different apps to find something, we're bringing your apps and your friends
together in one place - an app you'll use every day. Won TC Disrupt -
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/vurbchat/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/vurbchat/)

INVESTORS: Max Levchin, Drew Houston, Naval Ravikant, CrunchFund, Redpoint,
Tencent + others.

APPLY IF: You're looking to join a rapidly growing team and the opportunity to
take on significant responsibility and ship quickly.

Examples of challenging problems that you could help us solve include:

\- Manage and index millions of objects around places, events, movies, etc
with blazing fast read-write access

\- Develop search relevance and content discovery infrastructure on millions
of objects

\- Build backend services (e.g., mini-apps) which integrate with APIs across
verticals like places, movies, and shopping

\- Work on user-facing web and mobile apps that deliver an amazing experience!

LOOKING FOR:

* Full-stack Engineer - generalist opportunities across the stack: backend, frontend. Go, JavaScript, node.js, react.js, AWS

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, graphs, data crawling/processing. Advanced CS degree required.

INTERESTED? [http://vurb.com/careers](http://vurb.com/careers) | jobs@vurb.com

------
IonoclastBrig
MJD Interactive Agency | San Diego, CA (felxible REMOTE, local preferred, US
only) | Full-time (plus freelance gigs sometimes)

Small but growing agency with high profile customers like Disney, GoPro, and
the Grammys. Our M.O. is to pitch awesome new user experiences, and build them
from the ground up when we can. We have a number of openings in Engineering,
Design, and PM. We especially are interested in Android engineers with serious
chops.

We are pretty flexible about working remotely, but would prefer to have people
who can come in at least twice a week, plus for any specific meetings along
the way. If you are seriously legit but live farther away, that is a
discussion we can have.

Check out current openings and apply: [http://www.mjdinteractive.com/about-
us/careers/](http://www.mjdinteractive.com/about-us/careers/)

If you have a portfolio or github account, be sure to include a link!

------
patothon
Omada Health | San Francisco, Ca | Rails, DevOps engineers| H1B Transfers OK |
ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for iOS and Rails
software engineer to join our growing engineering team.

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Rails Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276)
DevOps Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/121477](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/121477)

------
argon81
99designs | Mid/Senior Software Engineer | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE

99designs has become the preeminent design marketplace serving the creative
needs of solo entrepreneurs, startups, established companies and not-for-
profit organizations in virtually every industry out there.

In the role you'll be

* building scalable web applications in PHP, Ruby and Go

* working closely with product, UX and the rest of the engineering team to develop amazing user-friendly features

* analyzing and constantly improving application performance and reliability

* serving as a mentor for junior engineers and peers

* contributing ideas for new features and identifying areas for improvement proactively

Interview Process: initial interview (phone or onsite), take home exercise,
technical interview

Apply: [https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/99designs/jobs/mid-
seni...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/99designs/jobs/mid-senior-
software-engineer-bSwZ4Oas8r5Ry4eMg-44q7)

------
rmanocha
Upwork Inc. | Mountain View or San Francisco, CA | Onsite (or US based remote)

Upwork is working on revolutionizing how work is done online. Along the way,
we're working on challenging engineering problems while working on new
features and products to help meet the requirements of our growing community.

My team is looking to hire someone who can come in and help us design and
build backend systems (distributed, resilient, scalable etc.). You'll get to
work with people from around the world as well as in a cross functional
environment (product, UX, marketing and others) and will get to make a
meaningful contribution to our platform.

If you're interested, feel free to email me at rmanoch@upwork.com or you can
apply to the job directly at [https://goo.gl/7Q5H1p](https://goo.gl/7Q5H1p)
(note that in depth knowledge of Java is good to have, but certainly not a
requirement).

------
kylemathews
RelateRocket | Full-time | SF/SLC | Remote | relaterocket.co |
kyle@relaterocket.co

We're building the tools companies need to accelerate relationship and trust
building in the internet age.

Hiring soon our 1st and 2nd engineers (I'm the technical co-founder). We're
looking for a dataops/frontend engineer with strong preference for product
oriented & full-stack capable/interested candidates.

Tech stack includes React.js, Relay/GraphQL, Elasticsearch, Redis, Node.js.
Using event sourcing and soon adding Kafka + Kubernetes.

We're an early stage startup so plenty of room to own and design significant
parts of the product. Work with cutting edge technology in an exploding
market.

Roles: * Frontend engineer (React.js, React Native, Chrome extension) * Data
engineer (Node.js (though flexible on backend language(s)), event sourcing). *
Data scientist (analyze "data exhaust" from companies to help with
sales/marketing).

------
rndlab
R&D Lab | Remote | Two Month Contract

Text editing on iOS is kind of a mess!

Our research lab is starting a project to work on this problem. Join us! Use
your iOS dev superpowers; remote / work from anywhere; two month contract.

[https://rdlab.workable.com/j/EAA86CA67A](https://rdlab.workable.com/j/EAA86CA67A)

------
thetable
NewStore | Berlin | [http://www.newstore.com](http://www.newstore.com) | full-
time | (VISA)

At NewStore, we’re building a mobile retail platform that allows enables rapid
order fulfillment and boosts mobile conversion.

Our backend services are Python/Go, mobile apps both native (Swift/ObjC) and
React Native, web frontend in Angular. We’re looking for help in all those
areas. In addition, QA engineers, scrum masters, technical writers and more.

We’re well-funded and close to launch, so it’s a great time to join. We’ve got
a good agile dev process and engineering infrastructure established, but
there’s still lots of opportunity to make a difference!

Our interview process typically consists of a phone screen, a technical phone
interview, and an extended on-site technical interview.

See all our job listings here: [http://grnh.se/gmynw3](http://grnh.se/gmynw3)

------
nzoschke
San Francisco, Atlanta and Sheffield UK. Distributed team so REMOTE
encouraged.

Convox, YC S15, is hiring support and system engineers to help us build out
simple and reliable open source devops tools and platform.

Us cofounders are ex Heroku bringing tons of experience in dev tools and
operations to share with everyone.

Interview process involves short hangouts to meet the team, then a paid
contract starter project so we all learn first hand what it's like to work
together. A take home contract is ok if taking a half day or day off is not
feasible.

AWS, Docker, Go, Linux experience will help for systems engineering. Rails,
Meteor, Node and Postgres experience will help support our customers.

[https://convox.com/jobs](https://convox.com/jobs)

Finally if you are hiring for dev ops experience I also suggest you check
Convox out. We can help your existing team get the job done without hiring or
building bespoke devops systems.

------
stormy
BloomReach — Dallas, TX — Full Time — On Site

What's the best experience you've ever had developing against a third-party
API?

I'm an engineer on BloomReach's Platform team and we're always trying to
answer that question while we create the interfaces that many of the
internet's largest retailers connect against to power their business.

We've recently expanded our presence to Dallas and are actively looking to
hire a Full Stack, Frontend, or Product Engineer. This is a full-time, on-site
position in a highly visible and impactful role at the company.

You'll be working with all product teams across BloomReach to define, design
and develop a modern web api developer console and experience.

If you've ever tried to deconstruct how companies like Stripe, Twilio, Heroku,
and Github make their platform pleasant to develop against, you should reach
out. Meals on me.

stormy (at) bloomreach.com

As one of the early hires in the Dallas office, you'll also get to help define
the Texas strain of BloomReach's vibrant startup culture.

We're consistently voted one of the best Bay Area companies to work for, and I
can safely say we'll be the best in Dallas.

Salary is _very_ competitive and we offer hefty bonus + equity portions as
well. We don't have a req on our site, but this Mountain View based opening
would be pretty similar
([http://bloomreach.com/jobs/?gh_jid=73290](http://bloomreach.com/jobs/?gh_jid=73290)).

 __

Not directly on my team, but we 've also got a Solutions and Support Engineer
role open in Dallas
([http://bloomreach.com/jobs/?gh_jid=188875](http://bloomreach.com/jobs/?gh_jid=188875)).
Would be happy to chat about that as well.

------
browseatwork
San Francisco/ London/ Barcelona/ Madrid/ Sydney | TokBox | JavaScript
Engineers, Head of HR, Product Marketing Manager, BizDev Managers in 1)
Healthcare and 2) Education) | 98% Onsite, remote for the right fit

[https://tokbox.com/](https://tokbox.com/)

TokBox does embedded communications powered by WebRTC. We make it easy for
developers to embed real-time video, voice, and more into their applications
and websites. We build a platform and SDKs, and have great clients from
individual developers to massive players in tech, entertainment, education,
and many other industries (customers include the Minerva Project, Chegg,
esurance, Major League Baseball, Double Robotics, and Fox Sports). We've been
doing real-time communications for over 8 years. We were acquired by
Telefonica 3 years ago. It hasn't changed the culture much, and has helped us
reach more customers around the world.

The product is great but the people make this place where I work. It's an
awesome group of 70 or so people- nice, smart, skilled. We are laid back and
have a sense of humor. Good salary and benefits, relaxed, enjoyable
environment!

We've hired a ton in 2015 and are continuing to keep hiring in 2016. We're
looking for a JavaScript engineer in Australia who wants a challenge on a
small fast moving team. Our head of HR is sadly leaving after 5 years, so we
need a replacement. We’re looking for someone with product and/or marketing
experience to do product marketing. For business development, we're looking
for people with strong experience in either healthcare or education.

[https://tokbox.com/careers](https://tokbox.com/careers)

or

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF)

Come join us!

------
inoviabrittany
Inovia Team Inc | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

At Inovia, we build software like no other company. We make tailor-made
software for startups. We are looking to hire a PHP Developer. Inovia is a
growing company with offices in the heart of San Francisco, Paris and soon
Berlin.

Qualifications:

BS or MS in Computer Science or related field. Extensive experience with
object-oriented design and development techniques, using JavaScript/AngularJS
and PHP (better if ZF2); Python is a strong plus. Extensive experience with
relational database systems and SQL in high volume transactional applications;
MySQL is a strong plus. Experience building algorithms, data structures, and
optimizing performance. Excellent verbal and written communication skills.
Strong ability to troubleshoot software problems.

Would you be interested in applying?

[https://angel.co/l/MuSDU](https://angel.co/l/MuSDU)

------
matt-ingresso
Ingresso | London, UK | ONSITE

Ingresso is a London-based ticketing startup. We have done the work to connect
to a large number of ticketing system APIs, allowing us to transact directly
on the venue's system. We are profitable and processed over £18 million worth
of tickets in the first 4 months of the year, 4x more than the same period
last year.

Our ticketing platform consists of:

\- an API (exclusively powering Amazon's ticketing business
tickets.amazon.co.uk)

\- a white label website (eg www.fromtheboxoffice.com)

We aim to make these two products the best in market, and need your help to do
it :) We use a combination of Python and C. We have recently written 2 new
services in Go, and have just migrated half our infrastructure to Google
Cloud.

We're looking for:

\- Senior Backend Web Developer

\- Full Stack or Backend Web Developer

\- Junior Technical Analyst

[http://www.ingresso.co.uk/careers/](http://www.ingresso.co.uk/careers/) (yes,
we need a new website)

matt at ingresso.co.uk

~~~
matt-ingresso
and live today another example of our white label website:
www.disneytickets.co.uk

------
viksit
Myra Labs | San Francisco |
[https://angel.co/myralabs](https://angel.co/myralabs) | Full-Time | ONSITE

What: Working to make “conversational AI” a reality (Chatbots are just one
aspect of this)

Position: Senior and Junior Machine Learning and Product Engineers

More Info:
[http://www.myralabs.com/jobs.html](http://www.myralabs.com/jobs.html)

We’re a super small team intent on creating the best experience possible for
developers to utilize conversational AI for their applications. Our stack is
Python and C++. We do NLP and machine learning — “deep” and otherwise.

We are funded by Floodgate, Haystack, and Slack’s own fund. We'd love to hear
from you if you have an interest in NLP, Machine Learning, Chatbots, Data
Science, or building great developer tools. Competitive salary, larger equity
given we’re so early stage.

(Email: My hn username at myralabs dot com)

~~~
johndconroy
A MS/PhD requirement seems a little much

------
harvey_234
LiquidTalent | ONSITE in NYC

LiquidTalent allows you to click a button and request a phone call with
awesome hiring companies (for both contract and full-time).

Hirers need to respond within 30 minutes or else the request expires, and
you'll know what they decide in that time. We're looking for a senior Rails
dev to help us build out more powerful search and discovery features on our
platform. You'd be working with, 2 other Rails devs, 1 senior Angular dev, and
1 Swift dev.

We're a super early startup with seed funding. It's an amazing time to join,
as you'll have a lot of autonomy, and you'll have a good amount of control
over the direction of the product. Every week is a completely different
experience. If any of this sounds interesting, contact me at jchwick {at}
liquidtalent {dot} com [http://liquidtalent.com](http://liquidtalent.com)

------
bentlegen
Sentry | [http://getsentry.com](http://getsentry.com) | Full-time in San
Francisco

Come help us develop our open source exception monitoring service:
[http://github.com/getsentry/sentry](http://github.com/getsentry/sentry).

Sentry is a small team (just 11 people) with a beloved product, a long list of
notable customers, strong and growing revenue, and a commitment to open
source.

We're particularly interested in hiring:

* An experienced JavaScript engineer – our client front-end is written using React, Flux patterns, and assembled using Webpack

* Infrastructure/back-end engineers with a penchant for Python and scaling

You can find generic boiler text about our roles here:
[http://getsentry.com/jobs](http://getsentry.com/jobs), or reach out to me
directly to find out more: ben (at) getsentry.com.

------
ryougazilla
Sentieo | Full Time | SF, NYC, New Delhi | On Site

HIRING Marketing/Growth, Full Stack developers, Frontend, Mobile & More

Sentieo (www.sentieo.com) is a next-generation equity research platform. Built
by former hedge fund analysts, our platform overlays cutting edge search,
collaboration and visualization tools on financial data sets to allow
investors to supercharge their research workflow.

Our product is currently being used at top hedge funds, investment banks and
mutual funds around the world. We are a well-funded, fast growing financial
data startup which is quickly carving out its own niche in a $100Bn+ global
market.

With offices in New York, San Francisco, Delhi & Zurich, you will be joining a
global team of 70 that is constantly striving to deliver value to our clients
through excellence and innovation.

To apply: [https://jobs.lever.co/sentieo](https://jobs.lever.co/sentieo)

------
temuze
New York City - Moat

Moat is a growing analytics startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

Moat Analytics analyzes content and advertisements for many of the most
trafficked websites on the Internet. We give customers metrics like ad
viewability, attention and user engagement. We were one of the first companies
to begin measuring viewability and we helped make these metrics a standard in
the online ad industry.

2) Search

A database for online ads and who-advertises-where. This allows us to give
advertisers, publishers and adtech companies an overview of the entire online
ad ecosystem. This is hugely valuable information - our customers can see
their competitors' ad campaigns, find prospects by seeing the clients of
similar sites or see trends in the industry before anyone else. We have a free
product, moat.com and a premium product, Moat Pro.

Both technical and non-technical openings can be found at jobs.moat.com

Questions? Email me at rodrigo.menezes <at> moat.com

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Growth Marketer | Onsite (SF) or Remote |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp. Our core program is
an immersive where students only pay tuition when they get a job. We're a
mission-driven company with the goal of launching a million high-growth
careers around the world while having fun doing so.

We have a best-in-class student experience that we're beginning to offer to
the market through different modalities and products. There is significant
room to improve the breadth, depth, and analytics around our acquisition
channels… which is where you come in.

We're seeking a highly versatile hustler with strong previous startup
experience who will lead our core marketing channels and top-of-funnel
efforts. This will require you to have very strong skills along both content-
driven and paid acquisition axes as well as a creative eye for hacking new
channels. You will also interface directly with our product/engineering team
to help put together A/B tests and other product experiments, so the role is
decidedly cross-discipline and strong product/technical comfort is a must.

This is not a micromanaged role for individuals looking to "get into" startups
but rather a high ownership position where you will be accountable for
delivering results. Only individuals with a proven track record of success
will be considered.

Requirements:

* 3+ years in a growth or marketing role at a startup with demonstrable track record of results

* Strong track record working with paid campaigns, producing content, tracking analytics and sourcing creative for campaigns.

* Comfort developing and executing a growth strategy.

Email careers@vikingcodeschool.com with your CV, links and anything else that
would prove your general awesomeness.

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco or REMOTE
| Front-End, Backend, Design, Sales

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability.

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time.

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch.

* We're a ten-person team (SF, Fort Worth, Syracuse, Barcelona) building tools that make developers' lives better.

* Benefits and perks - competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring across the company, including design, engineering,
marketing, and sales; in particular:

* Lead Product Designer - [https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063j2/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063j2/)

* Lead Front-End Engineer - [https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h8ho/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h8ho/)

* Developer Advocate - [https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063jd/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063jd/)

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/) or
email jobs@rollbar.com

------
standyro
VideoAmp ([https://videoamp.com](https://videoamp.com)) | Santa Monica, CA |
Fulltime Onsite

* Senior Data Engineer - Spark, HDFS, Kafka, NoSQL, Scala, Finagle, Unix, Java/JVM, AWS

* Full Stack Engineer - Node.js, Express, REST, Postgres, Angular, Docker

* Senior Front End Engineer - Angular, Data visualization

VideoAmp is a programmatic video advertising platform connecting television
and online video markets. We're looking for software engineers grow our
cutting edge data platform that allows advertisers to match TV and digital
audiences.

Perks

* Competitive salary

* Health benefits

* Endless coffee

* Small well-oiled team

* Hackathons

* Near the beach

* High impact, high throughput services

Check us out!

[https://jobs.lever.co/videoamp.com](https://jobs.lever.co/videoamp.com)

[http://49.media.tumblr.com/ce3ed60fe50063bb28956a0b9eadb617/...](http://49.media.tumblr.com/ce3ed60fe50063bb28956a0b9eadb617/tumblr_nnt5hyi77f1qm6yoeo1_500.gif)

------
koblas
Tubular Labs | Full-time | Montreal, QC or Mountain View, CA

We analyze the engagement of 400+ million viewers and track 1.5 billion videos
across 30+ platforms including YouTube, Facebook, Vine, Instagram, AOL, and
Yahoo. Our data empowers decision-makers across an organization to refine
their video content strategies, partner with influencers, and optimize
promotional budgets.

We are using a cutting edge technology stack, working with Python, JavaScript,
AngularJS and D3, and integrating ElasticSearch, Spark, Cassandra, and Kafka
to name a few. Our people define our business, and we foster innovation to
solve exciting challenges in the digital video marketplace.

We are looking for senior engineers for both our frontend and backend teams.

Contact david@tubularlabs.com or apply via our website
[https://tubularlabs.com/careers/](https://tubularlabs.com/careers/)

------
basecase_com
BaseCase | Berlin, Germany | Software Engineer |
[http://basecase.com](http://basecase.com) | Remote, Visa

Our primary product is a sophisticated web application which allows non-
developers create interactive presentations.

We're looking for talented front-end and back-end developers. Our technology
stack is Javascript / jQuery / HTML5 on the back-end, and Python / MySQL on
the back-end. But you don't need experience in our stack - we know a good
developer can learn on the job. You can apply here:

-) [https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffr](https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffr)

Currently our biggest 'gap' is on the front-end, so I'd like to particularly
encourage Javascript/UI/UX experts to apply.

We're also looking for OpenERP / Odoo developers, to ensure our smooth
operations:

-) [https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hiy9/](https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hiy9/)

We can support remote workers, and are willing to assist in obtaining a work
visa for Germany if required.

We have been profitable for several years, so we can offer very competitive
salaries, with stock options.

Some relevant background videos:

-) [http://basecase.com/company/careers](http://basecase.com/company/careers)

-) [http://basecase.com/platform/video/](http://basecase.com/platform/video/)

Our hiring process involves 'offline' programming tests followed by ~2
interviews.

Cheers, Diarmuid Glynn / CTO

~~~
wayn3
When you make someone do a 9 hour coding test and they solve it, you could at
least take the 5 minutes it takes to write them a rejection E-mail :(

~~~
zimmed
So... I don't know if we got the same test, but the one they sent me literally
took less than 30 minutes to do. Just a pseudo "AI" that took a few trig
functions to solve.

My guess is that if it takes you more than an hour to do a code assessment,
you're doing it wrong.

~~~
wayn3
That's the first test. I'm talking about the next one. Wait for it ;)

------
amloewen
Location Labs| Emeryville,CA | Senior Systems Administrator ONSITE
|[http://grnh.se/ju7o6c](http://grnh.se/ju7o6c)

Our current team is skilled, but we are looking for someone who can take our
troubleshooting and infrastructure design to the next level. As a Senior
Systems Administrator, you will be able to join the team and immediately
contribute to Location Labs' success. Our team is in constant communication
with all the other departments in the company to enable them to design,
deploy, and maintain the best software possible.

What We're Looking For:

* You are passionate about the architecture and quality of the work your team does.

* You build for uptime first and care about application and network stability.

* You are fluent in advanced Linux usage and administration.

* You can identify and troubleshoot problems in your network.

* You can design a modern, highly available platform at scale.

* You work in a repeatable and maintainable fashion in whatever you do.

* You excel at breaking down complex topics into easy to understand chunks for your colleagues.

Tech We Use:

* Linux: Ubuntu LTS Releases, standardized on 14.04 Trusty

* Networking: BGP, OSPF, Strongswan, keepalived, HAProxy, LVS

* Config Management: Ansible for everything

* Managed Hosting: We mostly host bare metal ourselves (We had 350+ hypervisors at last count), but also have some products deployed in AWS.

* Integrated collaboration tools: Git, Slack, Jira, Fisheye, Confluence, and Crucible extensively. We develop in a team and emphasize collaboration and code review.

Apply here [http://grnh.se/ju7o6c](http://grnh.se/ju7o6c) or contact
alicia.loewenthal@locationlabs.com

------
Bluem00
Volantio (YCW09) | Full Stack Engineer | Atlanta | Full-time | ONSITE

Volantio is hiring an experienced full-stack developer to help us fix travel
tech for airlines.

We make some of the world’s biggest travel sites suck less, by providing
technology products to airlines and other travel companies (and drag them
kicking and screaming into the 21st century). Everything we do improves the
airfare search process for millions of people in at least some little way. One
of our airline partners likes what we do so much that they made PriceWatch
(one of our products) a core part of their brand identity. Here's an ad spot
they put together:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWn8-QbRUKU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWn8-QbRUKU)

We’re a close-knit team and have a variety of challenging work on our plates.
A typical day can consist of everything from optimizing the Fare Prediction
System in the morning to putting the finishing touches on a CSS animation in
the afternoon. Our work spans multiple technologies, cultures, and languages
(both programming and spoken!), so we value high quality communication and a
continuous process of learning from each other.

We're looking for someone with at least a few years of professional software
development experience that wants to work with us. Most of our products are
built on the Django framework, with Redis, a Postgres database, Coffeescript,
and countless other technologies used as needed. You're not expected to be
familiar with everything - that's what the 'continuous learning' is for!
You'll be a core member of our team - able to develop the role and technology
in a direction that you find exciting as we grow the company.

If this sounds interesting, we would love to hear from you. Please include
whatever info you believe is relevant: resume, GitHub profile, code samples,
links to personal projects, etc.

You can apply by emailing directly (jobs@volantio.com)

------
numo16
Plex Systems, Inc. | Software Engineer – API’s | Troy, MI ONSITE

We’re on a mission. As a fast-growing software company on the cutting-edge of
technology, Plex is revolutionizing global manufacturing in the same way cloud
solutions have transformed sales, marketing, and human capital management. We
want manufactures to succeed. That’s why we’re on a mission to replace
underperforming, on-premise enterprise resource planning (ERP) systems with
the Plex Manufacturing Cloud – ERP built for today’s model of manufacturing.
If you want to see the future of business, we’re what’s next.

In support of our ongoing growth, we are looking for a Software Engineer – API
Designer to help guide the development of our next generation API platform.
Position will be located in our Troy, MI headquarters.

Responsibilities include the following:

* Provide input on the design and contribute to the development of new platform and API features for middleware and partner applications using C# handling XML, JSON data formats

* Provide stewardship of the design, development and maintenance of scalable RESTful services and Web APIs.

* Ensure the implementation of industry best practices for API security, policies and versioning strategy.

* Work with product management to translate end-user requirements into working products

* Collaborate with other teams including Product Management, Product Developers, Data Center, and Dev Ops on successful delivery of systems enhancements

* Facilitate reviews of technical specifications and program code with other members of the technical team, communicating design, requirements, feature set, functionality and limitations of systems/applications to team and development lead

More info here: [http://www.plex.com/about-
plex/careers.html?p=job%2FoTy12fwe](http://www.plex.com/about-
plex/careers.html?p=job%2FoTy12fwe)

------
sabalaba
Lambda Labs | Software Engineer (iOS / Computer Vision) | Palo Alto, CA
(University Ave.) | Onsite | Full Time

We're hiring a Software Engineer with iOS and Computer Vision experience.
You'll be working with our team to continue to build our product around our
core deep learning technology. Math, EE, CS, or Physics degree. If you love
math and software engineering, you'll fit right in. Required experience:

\- Experience shipping multiple Objective-C apps that are currently available
in the app store.

\- An aptitude for design, ability to innovate using all of the tools
available for iOS Ideal candidates will have:

\- Multiple apps in the app store.

\- A track record of making high quality mobile user experiences.

\- Proficiency with basic computer vision and image processing. Desire to gain
skills in training neural networks and implementing state of the art deep
learning research.

To apply, please email your resume and github link to: s[at]lambdal.com

------
calvintennant
Onfleet, San Francisco, On-site, Lead Mobile Engineer

We’re looking for a top-notch lead mobile engineer to take our iOS and Android
apps to the next level. Substantial experience (2+ years) with both iOS and
Android is a must. A deep understanding of mission-critical, location-based
applications (especially the challenges around global use) is a huge plus.

We're building a modular platform that solves the hard technical problems
around fleets of mobile workforces (e.g. route optimization, simplified
dispatch UX/UI, real-time location tracking, driver mobile apps for multiple
platforms). We provide an end-to-end solution for assigning work, tracking
drivers and driver performance, and providing a delightful end-user experience
with automatic SMS updates including accurate ETAs and a map to track
deliveries en route. Onfleet powers hundreds of thousands of deliveries every
month, for hundreds of businesses around the world.

Our backend is built using the latest technologies, including Node.js, Redis,
Postgres, MongoDB, and WebSockets. Our product is mission-critical, so
reliability and stability are essential. Our mobile apps use the latest
frameworks and must be extremely robust in all types of device and
connectivity situations. Our customers’ drivers see our apps as their most
essential work tool and spend much of their day interacting with them.

As our third engineering hire, and only dedicated mobile engineer, you will
work very closely with our product-focused founding team to bring a perfect
delivery management experience to SMBs and other delivery-centric tech
companies, enabling them to scale their businesses and delight their
customers. We’ve recently passed the 1M delivery mark and are growing
aggressively on all fronts month over month.

More details here: [https://onfleet.com/careers](https://onfleet.com/careers)

Feel free to email our VP of Engineering m[at]onfleet.com with any questions
you might have.

------
batbomb
SLAC National Accelerator Laboratory | Menlo Park, CA (Onsite)

* tldr: Python and C++ (or Java) developer for public-facing services and APIs in astronomy

Officially, please refer to the HR-mangled job posting:
[https://chk.tbe.taleo.net/chk01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chk.tbe.taleo.net/chk01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=SLAC&cws=1&rid=2175)

Unofficially:

We are part of the Data Management team for the Large Synoptic Survey
Telescope (LSST, lsst.org); an extremely important telescope for astronomy,
astrophysics, and cosmology. The camera for the telescope is 3.2GP and will be
continuously scanning the sky every night.

We're looking for a strong python developer to join our Data Access team,
which develops APIs and services to enable access of data for our science
partners and the greater astronomy community. This involves developing APIs
and services for access to datasets, images, and our in-house developed
distributed database which will contains 10s of petabytes of data and grow
throughout the tenure of the survey.

Ideal candidates have a background in Physics or CS (preferably both),
development in REST APIs, and extremely strong database knowledge. The person
can also architect new systems on their own based on abstract requirements
(i.e. the initial work will be straightforward, but this probably isn't a
position for just-finished-my-PhD). Ideally, you know what it takes to deal
with a petabyte of data. This position will be multi-faceted, and the ideal
candidate would also be able to switch to development of our distributed
database if need be.

Employees of SLAC are also Stanford employees, and receive most of the same
benefits. If you also care about working on open-source software, the entire
LSST stack is open source (GPL) and, as a DOE employee, you are almost always
free to open source all of your work as well (typically BSD).

------
marxidad
Resolver, Inc. | Toronto, Edmonton | ONSITE

[http://www.resolver.com/about-us/careers/](http://www.resolver.com/about-
us/careers/)

#yyz: React/Redux Front End Developer [http://www.resolver.com/career-
opportunities/react-front-end...](http://www.resolver.com/career-
opportunities/react-front-end-developer/)

#yyz: Node.js Developer [http://www.resolver.com/career-opportunities/node-js-
develop...](http://www.resolver.com/career-opportunities/node-js-developer-2/)

#yeg: JavaScript Developer [http://www.resolver.com/career-
opportunities/javascript-deve...](http://www.resolver.com/career-
opportunities/javascript-developer/)

------
ivanstegic
TEN7 | [https://ten7.com/us](https://ten7.com/us) | Minneapolis, MN ONSITE |
Full time, benefits | Front End Drupal Developer, Back End Drupal PHP
Developer

We’re a full-service interactive strategy and web development firm
specializing in Drupal. We’re a small team of six people, and we have a decent
amount of work that we really need to hire two more developers. We’re
profitable, offer health benefits, 401k, vacation, professional development
funds (for conferences, etc) and a month, earned sabbatical after you've been
with us for four years.

Right now, only our Front End position is listed on the website, but the other
one will go up this week. If you think we look interesting, but you don't
think there's a match, please contact me (us) anyway... always looking for
curious and smart humans to work with.

Thank you!

------
hirwin
Kinaxis : Ottawa : Full-time On-site

Kinaxis is a leading provider of cloud-based subscription software that
enables our customers to improve and accelerate analysis and decision-making
across their supply chain operations. The supply chain planning and analytics
capabilities of our product, RapidResponse®, create the foundation for
managing multiple, interconnected supply chain management processes. By using
the single RapidResponse product instead of combining individual disparate
software solutions, our customers gain visibility across their supply chains,
can respond quickly to changing conditions, and ultimately realize significant
operating efficiencies.

For more information and job postings please visit
[http://www.kinaxis.com/en/](http://www.kinaxis.com/en/)

Or email me directly and we can chat kkural@kinaxis.com

------
anonymousjunior
Wake ([https://wake.com/](https://wake.com/)) | Full-Time | Onsite (San
Francisco, CA, United States)

Positions: Senior Full Stack Developer, DevOps Engineer

You Will:

\- Help change the way the world's most innovative companies share and
communicate

\- Make sure the service is fast, secure and reliable Conceive, build and
support new features

\- Design, document and support our API

\- Work closely with designers in a transparent and ego-free environment

Why Wake?

Wake is a recently launched product that is already gaining widespread
traction in many different industries. We are currently in our Seed round of
funding, so it is still very early on. If you want to change how designers,
product managers, and engineers collaborate and make that experience
drastically better than it currently is, come help us out at Wake!

Apply at: [https://wake.com/jobs](https://wake.com/jobs)

------
joemukai
Proletariat | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full-Time | Multiple Positions

Proletariat is a Boston-based startup built by game-industry veterans from
Harmonix, Turbine, Media Molecule, and Insomniac. We lovingly handcraft
engaging gaming experiences, focusing on creating great multiplayer games.
Like the original revolution, Proletariat rises up to wrest game development
from big industry and return it to the people—and we’re looking for some
awesome people to help us do it!

We currently have the following engineering positions available: Senior
Gameplay Engineer Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack Software Engineer, Web
Developer

More information and the full list of available positions can be found at
[http://proletariat.com/careers](http://proletariat.com/careers). If
interested please contact us at careers@proletariat.com

------
songc
Songspace ([https://songspace.com](https://songspace.com)) | Full Time |
Remote +/\- 3 CST

* Senior Ember.JS Engineer

Songspace is looking to hire a senior level Ember.js developer to join our
team to continue to make the music industry better. You will be joining our
team of 3 remote developers to implement cutting edge collaboration features
as well as help us bring our apps to Ember 2+. While the position is remote,
the main office is located in Nashville, TN, USA. The entire development team
is remote, so we heavily embrace remote culture.

More details: [http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/113780/senior-emberjs-
engineer...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/113780/senior-emberjs-engineer-
remote-plus-3-cst-or-songspace) Email to apply: chris@songspace.com

------
cj
◎ Localize | Full-stack Javascript Engineer | San Francisco (SF) | Full-Time |
Onsite

Localize is building tools to simplify the translation of applications.

As our 6th team member, you'll have full control over large parts of our
product. You'll receive a competitive equity grant & salary with full benefits
(details on our jobs page).

Apply: Email jobs@localizejs.com

More details: [https://localizejs.com/jobs](https://localizejs.com/jobs)

You should be able to:

    
    
      —  Navigate our stack: Javascript, Node.js, Backbone, MongoDB, Redis, AWS, Handlebars, Less.
    
      —  Manipulate native browser APIs (DOM w/o jQuery)
    
      —  Understand MVC patterns and UI design
    
      —  Learn quickly, act autonomously, think analytically.
    
    

[https://localizejs.com/jobs](https://localizejs.com/jobs)

------
ben11kehoe
iRobot | Boston area | on-site | full-time

As a pioneer in the robot industry, iRobot's goal is to drive innovation,
serve as an industry catalyst and change the world by fueling the era of
robots.

We are building out our cloud robotics teams, including research, DevOps, and
security: [https://careers-
irobot.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchKeyw...](https://careers-
irobot.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchKeyword=cloud&searchLocation=12781-12805-Bedford)

We are also expanding our navigation team for software engineers with
experience in SLAM: [https://careers-
irobot.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchKeyw...](https://careers-
irobot.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchKeyword=SLAM&searchLocation=12781-12805-Bedford)

------
antognini
Persyst ([http://www.persyst.com](http://www.persyst.com)) | San Diego, CA |
ONSITE | Full-time | Software Engineer

Persyst is the worldwide leader in EEG software. Our software is used daily by
thousands of neurologists at hundreds of hospitals around the world. We have
pioneered the use of digital signal processing and neural networks in order to
remove artifacts and interpret EEG data. Now we are looking for an additional
software engineer to help develop the next generation of tools with the
ultimate goal of replacing the routine human interpretation of EEG data. We
are a small company (15 employees) that has been around since 1987 with stable
and growing revenue.

Our software is written primarily in C++ and C#, but experience in those
languages is not required. Please contact us at jobs@persyst.com.

------
hirwin
Kinaxis : Ottawa : full-time on-site

Kinaxis is a leading provider of cloud-based subscription software that
enables our customers to improve and accelerate analysis and decision-making
across their supply chain operations. The supply chain planning and analytics
capabilities of our product, RapidResponse®, create the foundation for
managing multiple, interconnected supply chain management processes. By using
the single RapidResponse product instead of combining individual disparate
software solutions, our customers gain visibility across their supply chains,
can respond quickly to changing conditions, and ultimately realize significant
operating efficiencies.

More information and full job postings at
[http://www.kinaxis.com/en/](http://www.kinaxis.com/en/)

Lets Talk: email me at kkural@kinaxis.com

------
neftaly
Conqa

===

* Javascript developer (React + Redux + Ramda + Node)

* On-site (Auckland, New Zealand)

* Full time - salary (50-80k NZD) & equity negotiable

* International / visa applicants considered

* Mid or senior-level with functional programming experience (Clojure, Haskell, Erlang, etc)

\---

We're a web & mobile start-up, based in the construction industry.

Please send your CV and/or GitHub to barney at qatech.nz. No recruiters,
please.

~~~
neftaly
Sorry, upper bound is actually 90k. Also looking for a local junior dev.

------
rolandblanton
Looker | Software Engineer | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | ONSITE

Looker is a business intelligence platform that makes it easy for analysts to
create and curate custom data experiences. We're seeking experienced engineers
to help build out our cutting-edge data discovery platform. Looker is still a
small team, so you’ll have the opportunity to work on many aspects of the
product. That said, you should have extensive experience and a proven track
record solving complex web, database, and network engineering problems. Most
of all, you should share a love of programming.

We have several engineering positions available. Please visit our jobs page:
[http://looker.com/company/careers](http://looker.com/company/careers) or
email me directly: roland [at] looker [dot] com.

------
trinitrotoluene
Cyft | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE

Mid to Senior Scala/Java Engineer

[http://cyft.com](http://cyft.com)

[http://cyft.com/SoftwareEngineer.pdf](http://cyft.com/SoftwareEngineer.pdf)

$100k+ depending on experience

Phone screen, casual conversation over coffee, code challenge, technical
interview

Seeking a talented software problem solver to join the team and steer us
toward making data-driven healthcare a reality.

\- Greenfield backend written in Scala but only professional Java-experience
required.

\- Develop fault-tolerant distributed services and middleware.

\- Integrate with AWS services and work with client data.

\- Provide foresight while planning product roadmap.

\- Both relational databases and NoSQL data stores.

\- Share in learning from code reviews to strategy.

\- Continuous integration of builds, tests, deployments, and ideas.

\- Everyone contributes in areas of interest.

\- Team oriented around a flat hierarchy and shared values.

Thien, Principal Engineer careers@cyft.com

------
altryne1
Fundbox | [https://Fundbox.com](https://Fundbox.com) | Full-time Onsite |
Back-end Engineer | SF

Come work in a great company, with more then 100M in funding and numerous
prizes in the industry of Fintech.

Be one of the first engineers in SF, basically a startup within a start up.

We're looking for the first back end engineer in our branch new SF R&D branch,
to help develop the new product of the company. Duties will involve creating a
back end infrastructure from scratch, optimizing for performance, working
tightly with the product team and influencing the newest products of the
company.

We're a python shop, but experience with specifically python is not 100%
required as long as you're experienced enough to start running with it.

Let me know if you're interested, let's talk.

alex@fundbox.com

P.S - We're currently not offering intern positions.

------
KayKodes
Boston MA (US, REMOTE) What: Software-as-a-Service, Java, Android (Play
Frameworks), microservices, tiered web application, full-stack, AngularJS

$ Competitive Compensation, Base + Equity, MacBook Pro, Health, Unlimited
Vacation

Interview Process: Phone Screen, Blind Phone Interview- Technical, Onsite
Technical & Culture Interview

We work extensively with Android, iOS, and web front ends, using Java (Play
framework) back end infrastructure on Heroku. We work hard to provide a well
designed user interface for our customers and to provide the infrastructure
stability necessary so that this complex distributed system "just works". We
need talented engineers to build and maintain the highest quality product as
our vision moves forward.

 _Open to hiring Remotely

_ Use consumer and enterprise facing software

*no politics

Where to apply: pos.toasttab.com/Careers

Who we want: Senior Software Engineers, Architects who code.

------
simcaleer
IBM Watson | Onsite (Austin,TX; Denver, CO; NYC, NY; Littleton, MA; RTP, NC)

Do you have skills in ELK, (REST)ful services, Distributed datastores, agile
Java Web application development for front end and back end solutions, Docker,
Kubernetes?

We are looking for engineers to join the expanding Watson platform engineering
team focused on delivering the next generation of cognitive APIs through
continuous delivery.

If you would like to learn more, check out the job posting here -
[https://ibm.biz/Bd4b8q](https://ibm.biz/Bd4b8q)

If you would like to learn more about what IBM Watson is up to, check out the
following link - [https://ibm.biz/BdEiCC](https://ibm.biz/BdEiCC)

If you would like to find out more after looking at the above ,drop me a line
at mcaleer[at]us[dot]ibm[dot]com

~~~
jfountain2015
[https://ibm.biz/Bd4b8q](https://ibm.biz/Bd4b8q) goes to a job search page for
me, not directly to the job post.

~~~
simcaleer
Thank you for pointing that out. The job # is 22136BR

I redid the link and this one should work now
[https://ibm.biz/Bd4pDn](https://ibm.biz/Bd4pDn)

------
otherdave
Axion Biosystems | Atlanta, GA | Onsite

[http://axion-biosystems.com](http://axion-biosystems.com)

We design and build life-sciences instrumentation equipment. In simple terms
it's a petri dish with electrodes that read electricity from living cells.
Uses in research, drug discovery, personalized medicine and finding treatments
for all kinds of diseases (ice-bucket challenge!).

We need a developer and a quality engineer. Our development is a mix of
embedded firmware and C# desktop application for Windows. The QA role would
focus on automating as much of our testing a possible (regression, data
validation, performance, etc...) so that the team as a whole can move faster.

For both positions, ideally 1-3 years of experience in C# and Python but
similar languages & skills are ok.

If you're interested: careers@axion-biosystems.com

------
agrafix
Checkpad MED | Software Engineer | Freiburg, Germany (Onsite)

We're searching for a full-time Haskell developer working on web- and mobile
applications for hospital doctors and nurses. About 70% of our code is Haskell
but we're also using TypeScript, Scala, C# and Objective-C (moving to Swift)
for web- and native mobile clients. If you've got strong frontend skills (web
or iOS development) and like functional programming you'd probably also be a
perfect match for our team. Please note that unfortunately we can only hire
German speakers at the moment because we have not entered the international
market (yet). More information here:
[http://cpmed.de/jobs/](http://cpmed.de/jobs/) . Feel free to talk to me at
thiemann@cp-med.com

------
ndsrf
Sequel / Malaga (Spain) - onsite full time

Typescript for the angular front end and C# for our back end for a data
centric application (visualization using d3) for the insurance business.

Our recruitment process consists on a programming exercise at home followed by
an interview.

Salaries around 50k euro + benefits.

To apply or more info: JGarciaMagna@sequel.com

------
frgx
Dropbox | Application Security Engineers | San Francisco | Onsite

At Dropbox, we are architecting a family of products that handle over a
billion files a day. The Product security Engineering team is responsible for
making sure all our products are designed and implemented to the highest
security standards. We are looking for engineers who are passionate about
security and helping us build features that will protect our users.

If you are an application security engineer, come work for a company where
security is table stakes and work on fun, challenging problems while
innovating with cutting edge technologies.

Apply at
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/apply/91565](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/apply/91565)
or contact me (twitter @frgx should get you to a way to contact me)

------
caffeineninja
Life360 | On-site/Full Time | San Francisco, CA

Life360 is the largest family network in the world. Our 150 million users make
up approximately 50 million families, with a million new families added just
last month. Our APIs process over 800 million location points a day, so we
have plenty of traffic to play with.

We're looking for sharp senior-level Platform engineers.

You:

* Code polyglot: we primarily use Python, Go and PHP

* Healthy experience with scale; thousands of requests a second don't make you sweat

* Excellent understanding of data stores, distributed systems, data modeling and their associated pitfalls.

* Play a key role in the product development cycle

* Lead technical architecture discussions and review technical plans

Perks:

* Competitive pay, equity and health insurance

* Free snacks, drinks, and food in the office

* Flexible in-office hours and vacation time

* $200 a month for transit and health

[https://www.jsco.re/8rf-](https://www.jsco.re/8rf-)

------
jeffthespasm
Trunk Club
([https://www.trunkclub.com/engineering](https://www.trunkclub.com/engineering))
| Chicago, IL | Multiple Positions | ONSITE

We're building 1:1 relationships at scale, empowering both stylists and
members to build confidence-inspiring wardrobes. We recently launched our
women's business and are continuing to innovate in the fashion space. We have
tons of exciting work to do and would love a few more excited folks to do that
with us in 2016.

Our stack is generally Ruby, Postgres, Sinatra on the backend and React+Flux
(Alt) on the frontend. We're not tied to those tools and also have some Node,
Elasticsearch, Redis, and Kafka in the mix.

[https://www.trunkclub.com/careers](https://www.trunkclub.com/careers)

------
barclay
Deliv ([http://www.deliv.co](http://www.deliv.co)) | Menlo Park, CA and Grand
Rapids, MI | on-site | full-time

Deliv is a crowdsourced logistics company that powers same-day delivery and
returns for retailers, local businesses, and e-commerce companies. Deliv is
focused exclusively on moving packages; not selling goods (so we can be really
good at what we do). We work behind the scenes of some of the largest and most
innovative companies - including Best Buy, Google Express, Bloomingdale’s and
Walgreens and more, in over 100 cities (from manhattan to honolulu), and are
getting ready to scale to a LOT more for 2016. We've also recently raised a
$28mm series B led by UPS ([http://www.reuters.com/article/us-ups-deliv-
idUSKCN0VX2U4](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-ups-deliv-idUSKCN0VX2U4)).

In 2015 we acquired two companies, one of them based in Grand Rapids, and
we're looking to expand there as well as Menlo Park.

Who we are: an 11 person engineering team, looking to grow to 16 by the end of
the year. We're primarily ruby/rails/angular (and iOS/android), and are
reaching that exciting stage of the company where it's all about really
scaling the platform, blowing up old assumptions, making things purr.

We're currently looking for:

    
    
      * Full-Stack Engineers (all levels experience) 
      * Back-end Software Engineers (all levels of experience)
    

Interview process (for CA, slightly different for MI):

    
    
      1. Intro call with me, to answer any questions you might have (20 minutes).
      2. Technical phone interview with one of our engineers (45 minutes).
      3. On-site interview 3-4 sessions, an hour each
      4. (optional) lunch with the group, or come to our bi-monthly game night
    

See more at: [http://www.deliv.co/careers](http://www.deliv.co/careers), or
for more details shoot me an email: barclay[at]deliv.co

------
kanny96
Cognii | Boston, MA | Remote OK

Cognii is transforming online education with AI/Virtual Assistant technology.
Winner of the best learning assessment innovation of 2015, we are adding a few
engineers to meet the growing demand:

1\. AI Engineer : Research and development of algorithms for

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - information extraction
    

2\. Computational Linguist

    
    
      - Linguistically process text corpora
      - Regular expressions
      - Design human-machine interactions
    

3\. Full Stack Developer

    
    
      - Design and implement the web platform for interactive learning
      - Experience with Ruby and Rails/Sinatra
    

EdTech experience is a plus. Compensation includes significant amount of
equity.

Please send your resume and queries to jobs@cognii.com

------
reactorcore
Reactor Core | San Francisco, CA

Reactor Core's mission is to empower people through data-driven educational
programs. We’re a network of coding schools, engineers, educators, hackers and
more who believe in the transformative power of education.
[http://reactorcore.com/](http://reactorcore.com/)

1\. Senior Software Engineer
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/HackReactor/91705993--
core-s...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/HackReactor/91705993--core-senior-
software-engineer)

2\. Software Engineer
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/HackReactor/91744752-softwar...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/HackReactor/91744752-software-
engineer-core-)

------
urbanfootprint
Calthorpe Analytics | Berkeley, CA | Onsite | Front End and Back End/Full
Stack Software Engineers

Help us build SimCity for real! We help urban planners answer questions like
"where should we put housing and jobs for the next 1.5 million people in
California?", "what are the carbon impacts of adopting this transit policy?"
and "what will the average commute time be in the year 2040?".

To answer these questions faster and in more detail we're hiring software
engineers to build the next generation of UrbanFootprint, the world's most
sophisticated urban planning and data analysis platform.

Our specific hiring needs at the moment include:

* Senior front end engineer to help direct a greenfield single page app project

* Mid-level to senior back end or full stack engineer to build the backend storage, query, and analysis components of the app

Our stack is rapidly evolving but you'll be sure to run into at least:

* Greenfield projects using ReactJS + MapboxGL

* Python + Postgres/PostGIS

* Large-scale data acquisition, storage, versioning

* Data analysis using tools like Apache Spark

We have real clients, are well funded, offer competitive compensation, a
fantastic location in Berkeley, CA, stock options, and a chance to be part of
something in its early stages.

What we do: [http://calthorpeanalytics.com/](http://calthorpeanalytics.com/)

Open positions: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/calthorpe-
analytics](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/calthorpe-analytics)
[http://calthorpeanalytics.com/hiring.html](http://calthorpeanalytics.com/hiring.html)

Interested? Send a cover letter and resume to
softwarejob@calthorpeanalytics.com.

------
dangoldin
TripleLift ([http://www.triplelift.com/](http://www.triplelift.com/)) | NYC

We're hiring across the board for both backend engineers (Java, Scala) and
full stack (Angular, PHP). Our mission is to help make ads better by allowing
websites to remove the distracting and annoying ads and replace them with ones
that are more native - similar to how Facebook and Twitter have ads that fit
in with their user experience. ' A lot of people bash adtech but if you're
interested in diving deep into high performance tech and get experience across
a wide range of technologies there are few other industries that can compare.
Would love to chat with anyone - even if you're not that interested in the
roles - dgoldin@triplelift.com

------
shuttlerock
Android developer | On-site | Full-time | Tokyo, Japan

Shuttlerock is a world-leading visual marketing platform that allows companies
to collect, curate and re-purpose content from a variety of sources. We have a
global team, with offices in Los Angeles, Tokyo, Christchurch, Auckland and
Sydney.

We are looking for an experienced Android developer in our Tokyo office who
want to work on interesting problems, and help us take our existing mobile app
to the next level.

The Role: You will be working on our Android application in our Shinjuku
office. We're looking for people passionate about UI/UX interaction and
performance, who thrive on working with a fast-moving team that's changing the
way large companies think about content marketing. In this role, you will have
the opportunity to help shape and execute our mobile strategy, while working
with a group of talented developers. You’ll work alongside our product and
design teams to implement highly interactive and branded interfaces.

Our Ideal Candidate: \- Must be fluent in either English or Japanese. \- Deep
knowledge of Android app development. \- A track record of shipping mobile
software. \- Experience working with third-party APIs. \- Understanding of
multithreaded application development. \- Experience writing maintainable,
testable code. \- Outstanding problem-solving skills. \- Excited to work
closely with an extremely talented, distributed team.

Bonus points if you: \- Are multilingual. \- Have GitHub / Dribbble / other
portfolios demonstrating your work. \- Have an interest in functional
programming and testing. \- Have experience with iOS, Ruby, Clojure, or
JavaScript (Angular or React). \- Have experience with DevOps, automated
deployment, AWS, edge caching etc.

Location: Nishi-Shinjuku, Tokyo Salary: 4.5 ~ 8.5 million yen, depending on
experience. Visa status: Unfortunately due to the urgency of this placement, a
valid engineering visa for Japan is required, and the applicant must be
already located in Japan. We are open to sponsoring visa renewals in the
future for successful applicants.

------
energysavvy
EnergySavvy - energysavvy.com

Onsite | Seattle | Cambridge

We’re on a mission to power the world, efficiently. We build software for the
utility industry to manage their energy efficiency programs.

Great technology, team, benefits and rad offices in Seattle and Cambridge. See
job descriptions here:

Full Stack Dev - Front End (Seattle):
[http://bit.ly/1NiFyX7](http://bit.ly/1NiFyX7)

Software Engineer (Cambridge): [http://bit.ly/1Y3GgYP](http://bit.ly/1Y3GgYP)

Software Engineer (Seattle): [http://bit.ly/1Ocde3F](http://bit.ly/1Ocde3F)

Senior Software Engineer (Seattle):
[http://bit.ly/1WDEXRB](http://bit.ly/1WDEXRB)

Email christine at energysavvy.com to find out more or apply online.

~~~
crzwdjk
It would be helpful if you specified which Cambridge you're talking about.
Looks like this one is Cambridge, MA (as opposed to UK).

------
ClaudiaPaddle8
Paddle8 | Onsite | NYC, fun office in NoHo

Paddle8 is an online marketplace for collectors, presenting auctions of
extraordinary art and objects.

Our engineering team is scaling our public platform, automating our back of
house, building out support for international expansion, improving user
recommendations, and a host of other exciting projects.

Our current team expansion and growth include: Full Stack Engineers, Front End
Engineers, and Mobile Engineers (careers page:
[https://paddle8.com/careers](https://paddle8.com/careers)).

And our stack currently includes: Python, Django, Node.js, React, Chef, SASS,
MySQL, Redis, and Elasticsearch, as well as various Amazon Web Services.

We're excited to grow our team and to make this easier for you, can reach us
directly: Claudia@paddle8.com.

------
ClaudiaPaddle8
Paddle8 | Onsite | NYC

Paddle8 is an online marketplace for collectors, presenting auctions of
extraordinary art and objects. Our engineering team is scaling our public
platform, automating our back of house, building out support for international
expansion, improving user recommendations, and a host of other exciting
projects.

Our current team expansion and growth include: Full Stack Engineers, Front End
Engineers, and Mobile Engineers (careers page:
[https://paddle8.com/careers](https://paddle8.com/careers)).

And our stack currently includes: Python, Django, Node.js, React, Chef, SASS,
MySQL, Redis, and Elasticsearch, as well as various Amazon Web Services.

We're excited to grow our team and to make this easier for you, can reach us
directly: Claudia@paddle8.com.

------
endymi0n
JustWatch (Berlin, Germany) is always out for smart, entrepreneurial thinking
INTERNS & working students ONSITE, especially:

\- DevOps / Infrastructure engineering (Golang, AWS, ChatOps, Docker)

\- Backend Engineering (Golang, ElasticSearch, Postgres, Docker)

\- Webapp Engineering (Angular, Ionic, Cordova)

Culture:

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a sane development process with lots of code reviews and pairing

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

\- every two weeks is Dev Day, reserved for automation, simplification and
tech talks

About us:

\- 6 founders, each with a solid track record, equity possible for any level

\- we're founder owned, sustainable and rather share the company with our
employees than with VCs

\- B2C and B2B products with great traction already

Come see us at:
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

------
realdlee
BuildZoom (YC Winter 2013) - San Francisco, CA -
[http://www.buildzoom.com](http://www.buildzoom.com) \- Full-time - Onsite
Only

We're a remodeling/construction platform to take the pain out of home
remodeling and construction projects. We're growing fast (1M+ visitors/month).
Come join our awesome team in our beautiful office in Soma. We're looking for
talented engineers, writers, and operations managers.

* [https://www.buildzoom.com/team](https://www.buildzoom.com/team)

* [https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom)

You can apply directly via the link above, but feel free to ping me directly
with questions (dlee at ...).

------
ajones
LearnVest | New York (NYC), NY | ONSITE

Infrastructure Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3sglUhwJ](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3sglUhwJ)

We are currently a team of five that focuses on the construction, maintenance,
and automation of LearnVest's web operations. We are expanding the team in
order to have more bandwidth for the exciting projects that we have in our
pipeline. We spend a lot of time working with Docker, Kubernetes, Jenkins,
Python, and AWS.

Some problems that we are trying to solve include:

* Migrating our monolith to a microservices model

* Leveraging our centralized logging infrastructure to quickly discover anomalies from deployments or environment changes

* Creating Ansible plays that help us achieve an immutable infrastructure

-

If you have any questions, please reach out to me at
ajones(at)learnvest(dot)com

------
zlab
Garmin International | Full Stack .NET Developer | Yarmouth, Maine

We are looking for a full stack .NET developer to add to our Garmin team in
Yarmouth, Maine, to work on the Garmin/DeLorme inReach Explore website and
related APIs. This suite of web applications and web APIs provides inReach
customers online mapping functionality (live tracking, trip reviews, trip
planning), inReach messaging and account management functionality, as well as
the ability for customers to programmatically interact with the inReach
ecosystem.

If interested in learning more about this opportunity and Garmin's amazing
benefits and company culture, visit: [http://careers.garmin.com/en-
US#160005O](http://careers.garmin.com/en-US#160005O).

------
jimschley
Codeship | Boston | Full-time | REMOTE | Software Engineering

Codeship is hosted continuous integration and delivery service. Our mission is
to accelerate software development teams. We have a Rails/Postgres/Redis
webapp and a Golang microservice and Docker-based elastic build
infrastructure. [https://codeship.com](https://codeship.com)

Codeship is hiring Senior-level Software Engineers:
[https://codeship.com/jobs?gh_jid=154363](https://codeship.com/jobs?gh_jid=154363)

Our Engineering team has a remote first culture. We will consider applicants
in Boston or who are remote with a successful track record contributing to a
team remotely.

Send us your info via the link above or email jobs[at]codeship[dot]com

------
sethhochberg
AudioAddict | Full-time REMOTE or Denver, CO, USA

\- Senior Backend Engineer (Ruby / Rails and Go)

\- DevOps Engineer

Both are permanent positions with a thriving music company building the
infrastructure that powers DI.FM, RadioTunes.com, JazzRadio.com,
RockRadio.com, ClassicalRadio.com, and other expertly curated internet radio
properties.

We’re looking for a self-motivated Linux guru to secure and maintain our
existing infrastructure as well as design and architect for future scale and
growth, and a senior backend engineer who is a well-rounded generalist who
understands everything that happens behind the scenes of a well-performing web
application. The ideal candidates will be able to manage their own time (read:
working remote isn’t for everyone) and are comfortable taking initiative in a
small team.

We're a midsized (~30 full time employees) organization where almost everyone
works remote from wherever they are around the globe. We don't watch the clock
or mandate any set schedule outside of occasional (teleconference) meetings -
we're just looking for kickass work. We're great about ensuring you're set up
with whatever you need to make your home office work, and music isn't just our
business, it runs in the blood of the company - we're DJs, audio engineers,
performers, and more... all supporting streaming of great music to a fanbase
who has been listening to us for more than a decade.

Our interview process is simple: An initial phone screen to get a feel for
your background, interests / desires in the future, and salary needs; a 30
minute technical QA with an engineer; a 1 hour programming lab with an
engineer; and a final meet-and-greet with various executives from the
organization. All interviewing is done remotely.

More details and a full list of desired qualifications here -
[https://www.audioaddict.com/jobs](https://www.audioaddict.com/jobs)

Feel free to email seth[at]di.fm or with any questions, or see the link above
to apply.

------
jmcbride
Otherlab | SF Mission | Full-time | Software Engineer / Applied Math / Physics

We're hiring a few people for a new project to build engineering and
simulation tools for compliant structures. Otherlab
([https://otherlab.com/](https://otherlab.com/)) has several projects building
compliant robots, exoskeletons, heat exchangers, and other "soft" machines.
Now we have the opportunity to build some software tools to help make these
projects even better. Experience with C++ and Python would be useful, as would
some exposure to mathematical modeling, computational geometry, or current
industry standard tools such as Comsol/Ansys/etc.

If you're interested shoot us an email at hn@otherlab.com

------
NewsNow
Software Developer/Web Developer/Product Manager | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK
| Full-time, permanent

Passionate about any area of news, sport, or fairness in news reporting?
Relish crafting elegant solutions to hard technical and business problems,
using whatever is the best tool for the job? Thrive in an open, collaborative
environment, where the best ideas can come from anyone? Confident and
articulate about what you know, and humble and articulate about what you
don't? Fancy the idea of competing with Google, by being clever rather than
colossal?

Then why not consider joining NewsNow.co.uk, news aggregator and top ten UK
media publisher with 15M users monthly. Established 1998 and profitable ever
since, our ethos and business models have stood the test of time. Ours is a
developer-led company: our Founder and CEO heads up our development team.

We currently have three opportunities: \- As a /software developer/, you’d be
working on projects including our unique in-house article classification
engine, generating live digests of our most compelling content, or mining live
streams of data about events from all over the world. \- As a /web developer/,
you’d work on projects like letting users view images from the news, and rate
articles. \- As a /product manager/, you’d help us to ‘get it right’ through
your zest for software development and the user experience, your passion and
excitement for our business and your ability to inspire this in the rest of
the team.

We run Debian Linux on our co-located raw metal and on AWS EC2/VPC, with
MySQL, Apache, and in-house code written in a variety of languages. We do our
web development in HTML5, CSS3, advanced JavaScript, jQuery. We use OO
patterns in coding.

We’re also welcoming applications from remote developers if you live within a
reasonable commute of London.

If you like the sound of us, we’d love to hear about you. Please get in touch!

[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
seanhandley
DataCentred | ONSITE (MediaCity, Manchester, UK)

In a nutshell: We're looking for a junior web developer with solid
design/front-end skills, interested in learning back-end web dev via Ruby.
Also willing to learn the dark art of open source public cloud technology.

We believe in autonomy and giving people the freedom to solve problems as they
see fit.

The company: We run the UK's largest OpenStack public cloud. Our platform is
built on open-source software. We run vanilla OpenStack in conjunction with
our own Rails-based apps. We do colocation hosting, too.

Interview process: 1) CV, portfolio, Github, etc. 2) Phone call/Skype/Hangout.
3) Face-to-face interview on-site at our office.

Pay: £18k-£25k starting salary. 5% matching pension, 25 days holiday plus bank
holidays, flexible working.

Apply: careers@datacentred.co.uk

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Engineering Manager – PaaS_

 _Lead Software Engineers (Desltop Platform Support)_

 _Senior Network Engineers_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Core)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (New Product)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Rest API)_

 _Software Engineers (Mobile Emulator /Simulator Cloud)_

 _Software Engineers (Mobile R &D)_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
annon
LegalNature | Downtown Los Angeles or Remote (US) | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits

We make it simple for consumers to create legal documents in minutes without
an attorney, and are currently in the process of expanding to small businesses
and law firms.

We're looking for senior full stack or front end engineers with an appetite
for experimentation. We test almost everything and love trying out prototypes.

LegalNature is a bootstrapped and profitable company. Join a team that is 100%
focused on building the best product possible - not working on the next round
or deck!

* You can work out of our office in Downtown LA, or remotely! We're all on slack.

* Our stack is Rails & AWS

* Includes a competitive salary, the best health insurance we could find, and 401k matching

If you are interested or have any questions, contact me:
michael@legalnature.com

------
scorpion032
Largest Management Consulting Firm - Locations - New York, San Jose CR,
Prague, Gurgaon.

Digitisation team has roles open for multiple positions. I lead the Client
Side Development - iOS Apps and Front-end Web Applications and am hiring for
both across these geographies - full time and contract developers.

Stack - React/Redux/WebPack/ES7 and objectiveC/Swift/ReactNative for iOS

If you are interested, email me with location preference, nature of employment
(contract/employment), technology(iOS/Front-end).

Enterprise is, well, enterprise. Fortunately, Client Side Dev is un-encumbered
by the much of the baggage of these and we have been able to create an oasis
of awesomeness in this space.

The work in Enterprise is also not as much as there would be in a startup and
the pay would be better.

------
blinkymach12
Fog Creek Software | NYC or Remote | System Administrator

Fog Creek Software is looking for an experienced, unstoppable System
Administrator. On our team, you'll work with top-notch developers and support
engineers on the infrastructure behind our SaaS applications, FogBugz and Kiln
On Demand. You'll build tools and automation that will run the environment
while you sip lattes. You'll help tune the infrastructure and help plan for
future growth.

[http://www.fogcreek.com/careers/](http://www.fogcreek.com/careers/)
[http://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/SystemAdministrator/](http://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/SystemAdministrator/)

------
EmakinaNL
Company: Emakina.NL

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Abt: With offices, amongst others, in Amsterdam, Brussels, Geneva and Paris,
Emakina is one of the leading full service digital agencies in Europe. We are
proud of our work for clients such as De Bijenkorf, Unilever Global, HEMA,
Rituals, WE Fashion and Floris van Bommel. We build complex e-commerce
platforms, innovative applications and ground-breaking activation campaigns.
Although we are part of an international group, Emakina.NL is – with nearly
100 co-workers – an organization with a very open, non-hierarchical and
informal atmosphere. Roles;

Sr. Webdeveloper (lead)

Sys admin

And more c#, sql-server, episerver, demandware, javascript, git, teamcity,
html5, css3, sass, gruntjs, scrum, solid-principles, azure, amazon-web-
services, jira, confluence, stash, etc.

Remote: no

Relocation: yes

------
twakefield
Gravitational.com (YC S2015) | San Francisco | Full-time | ONSITE / REMOTE
(US)

Positions: Backend Engineer (Go) / Product Designer / Head of Growth /
Solutions Engineer

Online Descriptions:
[https://github.com/gravitational/careers](https://github.com/gravitational/careers)

Contact: jobs@gravitational.com

Engineering Interview Process: There is an informal meeting or phone
conversation with the founders (may be together or separate depending on
timing). If everyone (including you) agrees there is a fit, we create a small
engineering project for you to work on with our CTO. It is something that is
similar to what you would be building full time but is not something we
actually use. This gives you an idea about the type of work you’ll be doing
and how we work together. If that project is successful we may want to meet in
person if we haven’t already to discuss what the future looks like for all of
us. Then if we decide to extend an offer, we give you two weeks to respond.

## About us

Gravitational is an early stage systems & cloud startup in San Francisco out
of the YC S2015 batch.

* We are changing the way enterprise software is distributed and run.

* Our customers are people like us, engineers.

* We are well-funded by solid investors.

* We are an experienced team: we founded Mailgun ([http://mailgun.com](http://mailgun.com)) which was acquired by Rackspace ([http://rackspace.com](http://rackspace.com)), we created Vulcand ([https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand](https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand)) and some other cool stuff ([http://www.rackspace.com/blog/onmetal-the-right-way-to-scale...](http://www.rackspace.com/blog/onmetal-the-right-way-to-scale/)) at Rackspace.

* We are hackers. We love Linux and low level systems programming and we love helping open source communities and other engineers to get things done.

* We are also dedicated to our families, friends, and hobbies outside of work. Our past experiences building companies taught us about the importance of life and work balance.

If this resonates, we'd like to talk to you.

Contact: jobs@gravitational.com

------
diggan
Typeform - Barcelona, Spain - Full-time - ONSITE -
[http://www.typeform.com](http://www.typeform.com)

We're trying to create beautiful forms that you'll want to fill out. Basically
we're all about making communication with people via computers more human and
we're looking for more people to help us with this.

We're looking for a lot of people for a lot of different roles. Some of them:

\- Developer of any (web) kind (backend/frontend/fullstack)

\- Data Scientist

\- Product Owner

\- Account Manager

\- Accountant

All of them can be found here:
[http://typeform.com/jobs](http://typeform.com/jobs)

If you have any question, please feel free to email me at victor@typeform.com,
otherwise just fill out the typeform linked above and speak with you soon.

------
bnomis
Seedlink Technology | Shanghai | Full Time | OnSite

Seedlink is using machine learning to transform the recruiting industry. Using
neural networks, we analyse gigabytes of data to produce models of ideal
candidates. We then match candidates’ responses against our models to predict
which candidates best fit our clients’ requirements.

We have big plans to grow internationally and to apply our technology to a
range of industries.

We're looking for a variety of engineers: front end, back end, full stack,
devops, machine learning, data science, management...

Please see
[http://www.seedlinktech.com/careers/](http://www.seedlinktech.com/careers/)
for a full list of vacancies.

Happy to answer any questions: simon.blanchard@seedlinktech.com

------
DanielleEZ
EquityZen | Manhattan, NYC | Onsite | Full Time EquityZen improves the way
startup employees are paid. We unlock the value of their equity compensation
in a way that benefits all key players: the shareholder, the company, and the
investor. We build industry-defining technology as the premier platform for
private placements. Why join EquityZen?Our promise to you: you will learn
more, faster than you can imagine. * Software Engineers (python, django,
JS/Bootstrap/angularJS, PG, AWS) Front End Meet us & get started here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-
source=HackerNews](https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-source=HackerNews)

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Frontend; Product | San Francisco [ONSITE]

Angaza enables off-grid energy in emerging markets.

Build a better product during the day, and more families will turn on
electricity _for the first time_ that night.

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-
cl...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-cl...).

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/frontend-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/frontend-developer/)

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/product-
manager/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/product-manager/)

------
tene
IMVU | Redwood City, California | Remote

[http://im.vu/jobs](http://im.vu/jobs)

The teams at the top of our hiring priority right now are the operations,
android, ios, and web services teams.

I lead the operations team, so I know the most about this position. For the
operations team, we're looking to hire an SRE or a sysadmin. We're open to a
remote employee for this team. We run one-week on-call shifts, so you'll need
to be on-call once every six or seven weeks. The operations team is
responsible for monitoring and maintaining about 800 servers (hardware is all
handled by a different team). We're mostly running Ubuntu today, but we're in
the middle of migrating our first service into coreos/kubernetes. We've got
some legacy code in Perl, and most new code we write is in Go. Our biggest
projects planned for the next year involve containerization, network storage,
and possibly investigating migrating the most-elastic parts of our workload
into amazon or google's cloud. We're open to non-coding contributors in a
sysadmin role instead of SRE. For a remote employee, we'd want you to come on-
site for the initial spin-up process.

For the Android and iOS teams, I know we'd love someone with 3d experience. I
don't think those teams are very interested in a remote member.

The web services team writes mostly PHP and Haskell. This is working on the
backend supporting our mobile, web, and native clients.

Our hiring process usually involves a couple of casual phone screens, then a
series of on-site interviews.

The company runs a chat service and a marketplace for users to make and sell
3d content to each other. It's a fairly relaxed, laid-back company. I started
working here in 2010, quit in 2013 to try working at Google, and came back
here a year later when I decided that Google was far too stressful for me to
be happy.

If you have any questions, feel free to reach out to me. My personal email is
in my profile, and my work email is sweeks@imvu.com.

------
asl19dev
ASL19 | Toronto (Onsite)

We are a research and development lab building technology for social good.
Ranging from access to information solutions for bypassing Internet censorship
to government transparency and accountability projects.

\- Android Developer ([https://goo.gl/PZixm6](https://goo.gl/PZixm6))

\- Backend Dev ([https://goo.gl/FZYGIH](https://goo.gl/FZYGIH))

\- Security Researcher/Malware Analyst
([https://goo.gl/cnSlfi](https://goo.gl/cnSlfi))

We Offer:

\- Competitive salary and benefits.

\- All the hardware you need for your coding.

\- Catered lunch and healthy snacks.

\- An open culture that welcomes ideas and independence and values dedication.

Email us your resume and a cover letter to: apply at asl19.org

------
mmurph211
Boston, MA - Full stack engineer - SessionM

We are over one-hundred engineers, data scientists, business strategists, and
creative technologists dedicated to creating more numerable and longer lasting
connections between brands and consumers through more elegant mobile
engagement.

We are looking for and individual with strong web backgrounds and an interest
in developing the next generation mobile intelligence and engagement platform.
The ideal candidate is a passionate and experienced Ruby and Rails developer,
with strong JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS skills.

Golang engineering jobs also open.

[https://www.sessionm.com/who-we-are/jobs/](https://www.sessionm.com/who-we-
are/jobs/)

If interested email eng-jobs at sessionm.com

------
njoglekar
BrowserStack | San Francisco, Bombay | ONSITE

BrowserStack is a mobile and web testing solution with 30,000 customers
globally (including Twitter, AirBnB, Microsoft, JQuery, and more). We are
bootstrapped, profitable, and looking for someone to lead our effort for
Automate - our automated testing product.

The ideal candidate is someone who loves being a developer and has built and
launched an amazing API product before.

To learn more about our growth please look here:
[http://browserstack.com/growth](http://browserstack.com/growth).

Our interview process is initial phone screen, project, visit to India, hiring
decision.

If you are interested, please contact me neil at browserstack dot com and
share some links to products you have built.

------
borgel
Mindtribe | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Like hacking on hardware & enjoy a variety of challenges? We are a small (~35
person) engineering consulting company composed of people who take an agile
approach to solving tough interdisciplinary engineering problems.

Nobody sees the kind of variety that we do. Working at Mindtribe is being
immersed in a constant stream of projects across different industries using
different technologies. You will learn. A lot. About everything. Mindtribers
are not just versatile within their own fields – “firmware” engineers work
with everything from 8-bit micros to embedded Linux to smartphones – we also
have EE’s driving SolidWorks, ME’s developing iOS apps, and FW engineers
laying out PCB’s. You’ll iterate through many careers-worth of projects and
solutions faster than you thought possible.

Our specialty is consumer electronics and connected devices. Past projects
include the Tesla Roadster, Square Reader and Stand, Adobe Ink and Slide
([http://www.adobe.com/products/ink-and-
slide.html](http://www.adobe.com/products/ink-and-slide.html)), and the
Verdigris building management system
([http://verdigris.co/](http://verdigris.co/)).

We're looking for:

* Senior Electrical - [http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/electrical-engineer-senior](http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/electrical-engineer-senior)

* Senior Mechanical - [http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/mechanical-engineer-senior](http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/mechanical-engineer-senior)

* Senior Firmware - [http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/firmware-engineer-senior](http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/firmware-engineer-senior)

* Technician - [http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/technician](http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/technician)

------
devty
The Climate Corporation | San Francisco, Seattle, St. Louis | Full-time |
[http://www.climate-careers.com/](http://www.climate-careers.com/)

The Climate Corporation has a strong team of engineers, statisticians,
climatologists, and agronomist aiming to help farmers around the world protect
and improve their farming operation. The ag field is ripe with challenges and
opportunities to innovate - we are looking for engineers (of all kinds!) for
help.

Check out [http://www.climate-careers.com/](http://www.climate-careers.com/)
to see our job openings. Feel free to reach out at daniel.lee at climate dot
com if you have any questions.

------
dynom
Pimmr | Amsterdam | Onsite | [https://pimmr.com](https://pimmr.com) Finding
the best [restaurant], based on your taste profile.

-> _We 're looking for developers with web frontend experience | € 40-60k | up to 1% | [https://angel.co/pimmr/jobs](https://angel.co/pimmr/jobs) _

We have a 3 meeting interview process, each meeting is with other people from
the team. The technical meeting includes going trough a coding task.

Languages/technologies we use are:

* JavaScript, Go, Java

* React (js/native), Redux/Flux, BEM, SASS, NodeJS

* Postgresql

* Docker, AWS, CoreOS

* IBM Watson, Apache Mahout

Applications or questions can be directed to: jobs@pimmr.com

Please no recruiters or companies that claim not to be recruiters but try do
the same thing..

------
amenghra
Square | Web Security | San Francisco, CA (other locations possible too).

Know browser quirks inside out? Enjoy working on small teams and interested to
see and touch the entire stack from hardware all the way to web/mobile? We are
looking to grow our web security team, shoot me an email (contact info in my
profile).

Most of the code I have dealt with is in Java, Go, Ruby and JS. Our mobile
apps use a mix of Objective-C, Swift and Java.

You can also look at the other openings at
[https://squareup.com/careers](https://squareup.com/careers)

Our team has open sourced a large portion of our work. Checkout
[https://github.com/square](https://github.com/square)

------
voleon
Voleon | www.Voleon.com | Berkeley, CA | Senior Machine Learning Researcher -
Quantitative Hedge Fund

The Voleon Group is a technology-driven investment firm employing cutting-edge
statistical machine learning techniques. We are looking for an exceptional
researcher.

We are a science-driven systematic trading firm, built on the principle that
statistical machine learning provides the best solutions to the scientific
problems we must solve.

We are looking for a PhD-level scientist to join us in developing predictive
models and other components of automated trading systems. You will apply
modern statistical machine-learning methods to large, high-dimensional data
sets. The work will range from data preparation to model development to
production software implementation.

We are successful and growing. Willingness to take initiative, and a gritty
determination to productize, are essential.

We hire on the basis of exceptional talent. If you excel in a technical field
such as statistics, mathematics, computer science, engineering, or operations
research, then we encourage you to contact us.

The following criteria, while not all requirements, illustrate the demands of
this role: + Background in modern statistical methods / machine learning

\+ Evidence of strong mathematical abilities, e.g. publication record,
graduate coursework, or competition placement

\+ Substantial programming experience and interest in software development
techniques

\+ Competence in solving large-scale computing problems

\+ Track record as an applied researcher

\+ Demonstrable clarity of thought (not optional)

Interest in financial applications is essential, but experience in finance is
not a primary factor in our hiring.

Benefits and compensation are highly competitive.

The above job description is just a starting point in terms of possible duties
and seniority. We can be very flexible for the right person.

Email CV/request for more info to Charles@Voleon.com

------
evtothedev
Snapdocs | DevOps & Security Engineer | San Francisco, CA (ONSITE) | Full-Time

Snapdocs (YC W14)- we're hiring our first DevOps Engineer

We currently use OpsWorks to deploy to AWS. We're looking for someone to move
us to an even-more-modern workflow. I'm thinking something like Docker and
ELB? But that will be your decision.

Snapdocs is an early-stage, rapidly growing company tackling the absolutely
massive mortgage market. We're bringing modern, elegant software to a field
that still relies on fax machines and manilla envelopes. We bring security,
efficiency and joy to a paper-based pillar of the US economy.

Snapdocs’ culture is one that strongly values diversity and drive. We want to
work with people of different backgrounds and different paths in life. We
value experience and curiosity over college degrees.

We trust our team members to make smart decisions. This means we value both
independent work as well as seeking collaboration. We're becoming ubiquitous
in one segment of the market and we're looking to hire another core engineer
to help us expand further.

Skills & Requirements:

* Experience deploying to AWS.

* You build a stack that is secure by default, while still actively monitoring against threats.

* Experience with auto-scaling servers.

* Experience making a CI build that maximizes coding joy.

* You would be the 6th member of on a fast-growing technical team. This means helping to form a healthy and happy culture. We strive to be respectful of each other's time and point of view. We're learning how to do this together. We're creating a place where it's OK to fail, and that you know the team has your back the whole way through.

* You're self-motivated. To us that means when you get an interesting problem, you will rip into it until you understand its nuances and perhaps have a glimpse of the solution.

* Knowledge of Rails is a huge plus.

Please drop us a line at jobs@snapdocs.com

------
bitium
Bitium | Santa Monica, CA | [https://bitium.com/](https://bitium.com/) | Full-
Time | ONSITE

Bitium is cloud-native identity and access management company. We're selling
and developing new products and solutions to help businesses manage the
exploding landscape of SaaS products while balancing access control and
governance.

We're out in the marketplace selling, making money, and validating against
real-world customer pain. There are several open positions including
opportunities for recent grads in internship positions.

\+ senior engineers (rails / golang / auth protocols)

\+ frontend / browser extension (js / angular)

\+ infrastructure / devops (docker / mesos / jenkins)

\+ interns (all of the above)

email: sse2016@bitium.com

------
paradox95
Outbound (YC W15) - [https://outbound.io](https://outbound.io)

San Francisco, CA | on-site only | relocation possible.

Looking for a Javascript engineer to own all of our browser based projects
including out JS library used by our clients, our dashboard, admin site,
integrations with 3rd party libraries and future integrations and libraries.

We're not looking for a "front-end" engineer. The person we're looking for is
passionate about Javascript - no matter where it runs.

We're still a small team of just 7 (almost 8) (2 full-time engineers). You'll
be in at the ground floor during an exciting period of growth.

Email Travis at travis[at]outbound[dot].io if interested or use the job
listing to apply.

------
alexfogg
Bauer Xcel Media | New York, NY | Full Time | Developer REMOTE OK, other
positions ONSITE

Bauer Xcel Media is a 'startup' division within the Bauer Media Group, a
huge/profitable/long-standing/German/global publishing company. Bauer is one
of the largest media companies you've never heard of. It owns some of the most
popular magazines in the world, as well as radio stations, huge websites,
startup investments, among many other things. Bauer traditionally did not have
a strong digital presence, and Xcel is the team tasked with changing that. We
build high-traffic magazine websites and are experimenting with ways to
monetize sites, such as through a global sweepstakes platform.

While we have a large German parent-company, we operate as a separate
'startup' and are growing like crazy. About our culture:

    
    
      * We work out of a very nice and fun WeWork office.
      * There is an _incredible_ emphasis on work-life balance.
      * Late nights are extremely rare, vacation is very-much encouraged.
      * There is a focus on results, not butt-in-seat hours.
      * We have a remote-friendly culture, depending on your team and role.
      * Everyone is super friendly.
      * The company is extremely diverse in terms of age, race, and gender.
      * We work on global problems with teams from other countries.
      * Interesting technical and business problems!
      * Lots of room for career growth as we scale the company up
    

Tech stack:

    
    
      * Ruby/Rails/Heroku/Javascript/AWS/Postgres/MongoDB
    

Roles:

    
    
      * Product Manager, Editorial
      * Product Manager, Sweepstakes
      * DevOps
      * Architectural Front-End Developer
      * Developer (Backend, Frontend, or Full Stack Ruby on Rails)
      * Business Intelligence Analyst/Developer
      * Director of Yield Management
    

Look here for more info:
[http://bauerxcel.theresumator.com/](http://bauerxcel.theresumator.com/)

Email me at afogg@bauerxcel for more info or to forward your info to the
hiring manager. Or apply online and mention that I referred you.

~~~
alexfogg
The developer position is more of an "we are always looking for good
developers" rather than a specific job posting, but send me your resume anyway
if you are interested.

------
DanielleEZ
EquityZen | Manhattan, NYC | Onsite | Full Time EquityZen improves the way
startup employees are paid. We unlock the value of their equity compensation
in a way that benefits all key players: the shareholder, the company, and the
investor. We build industry-defining technology as the premier platform for
private placements. Why join EquityZen?Our promise to you: you will learn
more, faster than you can imagine. * Software Engineers (python, django,
JS/Bootstrap/angularJS, PG, AWS) Front End
[https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-
source=HackerNews](https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-source=HackerNews)

------
jordanarseno
SemiosBIO Technologies Inc. ([http://semios.com](http://semios.com))
(Vancouver BC, Canada) ONSITE

An emerging leader in precision agriculture. Our product is a internet-of-
things (IoT) platform for tree fruits and nuts with over 50K sensors reporting
every 10 min. We leverage our big data analytics to enable growers with
decision-making tools to minimize resources and risks. Data collected from the
field is used for pest management, disease risk analysis, frost mitigation and
irrigation control.

\- Junior Embedded Developer

\- Director of Engineering

\- Data Scientist

\- Android Developer

\- Database Engineer

\- Product Manager

\- Director of Sales

\- Precision Ag Account Manager (Yakima, WA)

Apply @ [https://semios.workable.com/](https://semios.workable.com/)

------
ccenten
Bodyport (YC S15) - [http://www.bodyport.com](http://www.bodyport.com) \- San
Francisco, CA - Data Scientist and Mobile Developer (ONSITE)

Bodyport is an early-stage company dedicated to bringing lifesaving medical
technology into every home.

Data Scientist: You will lead the development of the algorithms that will
enable our products to detect, predict and prevent heart disease. You will
decipher the patterns in large data sets, make key inferences and help guide
the firmware team in implementing your findings.

Mobile Developer: You will lead the development of the Bodyport iOS app and
help guide the design of our mobile UI and UX. Prior experience using Core
Bluetooth is desired.

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 | www.nimbl3.com | Onsite only | Bangkok, Thailand | Visa sponsorship |
Relocation assistance

We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region and Europe. We also have our own product (SaaS - HR
Tech). If you want to join us and have fun building projects for prominent
startups from Austria, Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia and Hong Kong,
join us! Our clients are well-funded, recognised startups and backed by early
stage Alibaba investors, Ensogo, DeNA and 500 startups.

\- Rails Developer

\- Android developer

\- Senior iOS developer

Apply at
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

------
ryands
Grio | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Apprenticeship | Contract

* 3-6 month full-time apprenticeship

* Apprenticeship may lead to full-time developer role

* Qualifications: New grad w/ CS or relevant degree, software bootcamp grad, or <1 year of industry experience

* Build software while being mentored by some of the best engineers!

* Web (full-stack, frontend), Mobile (iOS, Android) available

If you have any questions ask me here, or email rschultz@grio.com

To apply: jobs@grio.com, mention "Ryan's post on HN"

Full posting:
[http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/sof/5559945936.html](http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/sof/5559945936.html)

Our site: [http://grio.com/](http://grio.com/)

------
andylei
Addepar | New York, NY & Mountain View, CA; Full time; VISA; ONSITE only

Addepar is a fast growing startup trying to overhaul the data infrastructure
of finance for openness and transparency.

Engineering is at the core of Addepar's culture and we are looking to add the
best, brightest, and most passionate software engineers to our teams. If you
are excited about doing the best work of your career in web development,
distributed systems, analytics, data, automation, or infrastructure, we want
to talk to you!

Contact us at:
[https://www.addepar.com/careers/](https://www.addepar.com/careers/) OR email
careers [at] addepar [dot] com to learn more.

------
frsandstone
Senior Software Engineer, Rhumbix San Francisco, CA

[http://Rhumbix.com/](http://Rhumbix.com/)

ONSITE / PARTIAL REMOTE

Looking for: - iOS Engineers - Android Engineers - Python Engineers (Django /
Data Science) - Generalists

Rhumbix is a mobile platform designed to increase construction productivity
and safety. We are the first company to use crew telematics to capture field
data in real-time from worker's smartphones. The result is safer job sites, a
reduced administrative burden, and more time at the work face.

We have some of the top 10 construction companies worldwide on our platform
and we are quickly adding more.

Email jon at rhumbix.com and include "Hacker News" in the subject line.

------
sar415a
Stormpath | San Mateo, CA | [https://stormpath.com](https://stormpath.com) |
Full-time | Onsite

Position: Dev Ops Engineer

Stormpath is an authentication and user management service that helps
developers quickly and securely build web and mobile applications.

Come join a team where you can have huge impact! We're looking for a versatile
DevOps engineer to work primarily with Linux/AWS/Chef/Docker to support a Java
environment.

We hire smart, fun, humble, and passionate people who love what they do and
deliver quality work. We're trying to achieve something great, with great
people.

Interested? Apply through our website or e-mail me directly:
sarah@stormpath.com

------
ebounty
Amazon Alexa - Cambridge, MA | Sunnyvale, CA | Seattle, WA

The Amazon Speech team is a group of scientists, inventors and developers
working on audio, speech and natural language solutions that revolutionize how
customers interact with Amazon’s products and services. The team’s mission is
to push the envelope in automatic speech recognition (ASR) and natural
language understanding (NLU) in order to provide the best possible experience
for our customers.

We're building a new team that will own search with speech. If you'd like to
get in at the very beginning of something that millions of people will use
every day, please send me a note! ebbounty@amazon.com I'd love to discuss!

Best, Emma

------
bgodlove88
Magic | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite

What: Building a hyper-intelligent, ubiquitous executive assistant and
concierge service available over SMS.

Magic was founded in 2015 by a team of software engineers with one simple
premise: create a natural language interface to the complexity of the world,
delivered by a combination of artificial intelligence and human expertise. We
are hardcore developers at heart, we are highly iterative, and we are
relentless. We are minimal and focused on writing code that really matters. We
don't stop until we are done.

[https://getmagicnow.com/engineering/hnm1](https://getmagicnow.com/engineering/hnm1)

------
ixtli
Rising Tide Games | Full Time (New York City, NY, US)

RTG is a New York City-based social game studio of 30-40 people that has been
making games for about a year and a half.

We're looking for someone who has 5+ years experience in software engineering,
with games experience a plus. Specifically we'd like to see significant
experience with Flash Professional and AS3 and equivalent expertise in
optimization of art pipelines and asset production.

A good candidate would also have experience with Git and SVN.

Knowledge of Unity, Javascript, Emscripten, and socket-level networking are
not required but are definitely a plus.

If you think you're a good candidate please send a resume to me at
chris.galardi@risingtidegames.com

------
cj
◎ Localize | Sales Lead | San Francisco (SF) | Full-Time | Onsite

We're a team of 5 building a platform that simplifies the translation of
websites and applications.

We're looking for our first sales hire.

Responsibilities will include expanding and developing our outbound enterprise
customer pipeline (lead building, presenting, and closing with proposals +
contracts) and creating an automated and repeatable sales processes. Over time
you'll hire and manage account managers to help accelerate growth.

[https://jobs.lever.co/localize/31449bce-4f46-4f41-83db-b050f...](https://jobs.lever.co/localize/31449bce-4f46-4f41-83db-b050facc7de4)

------
davepeck
GetCloak.com | Hourly Contract | Remote (we're in Seattle)

Cloak is a VPN network, and a set of apps (currently for iOS and OS X)
designed to connect to this service.

We are looking for a senior Android contractor to help us get our native
Android app off the ground.

Right now there are just two of us developing the service. We differentiate
Cloak by (1) providing a beautiful minimal UI and features like auto-secure
that allow the VPN to fade into the background, (2) actually caring about the
secure construction of our apps, our APIs, and our VPN network, and (3) going
the extra mile, and then another, for our customers.

Our ideal candidate has:

1\. Deep experience architecting complex new Android applications, and an
innate understanding of the pieces that need to be put together to provide an
experience that matches our current iOS and OS X apps.

2\. A keen sense of how they might build and interact with OpenVPN under the
app's hood, how they can implement auto-secure reliably, how they can
gracefully handle captive portal networks, etc.

3\. A curiosity about VPN networking, and an attention to detail to ensure
that every security-critical decision the app needs to make -- from credential
storage to networking configuration -- is made well.

4\. Experience with modern Android development tools and practices: for
example, our ideal candidate is probably running Studio beta 2.1 right now, is
perhaps wary of using Fragments, already planned to start this app with
appcompat, has played with or even used dagger2, retrofit and rxjava,
butterknife, etc.

5\. Ideally, a love of graceful UI designs, and a willingness to make pixel-
detail changes or tweak animation curves when it just doesn't feel right.

This is a meaty project and we think it will be a fun challenge for the right
candidate. We expect it will take real time to put together (our guesstimate
is 4 full-time months, +/-1.5) We also expect we'll be working with you along
the way to guide development and fill in blanks should it become necessary.

Interested? Please get in touch with me! dave[at]getcloak[dot]com

------
rbres
Bolt | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

\- We're bringing together the best
([https://bolt.com/team](https://bolt.com/team)) to build the future of online
payments.

\- Job descriptions here: [https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs)

\- Backend, frontend, infrastructure, and security engineers

\- We're a Golang and React shop.

Work with a stellar team, solve large technical challenges, and create immense
value for companies and consumers all over the world. We're here to solve real
problems and push the world forward in a meaningful way.

I'm cofounder/ceo, so you can email me directly: rb ~at~ bolt.com

------
hywel
BridgeU | London, UK | Onsite

What: bringing intelligence and analytics to the process of applying to
universities around the world.

We're a scalable EdTech company, already sold to secondary schools in 25
countries, raised large seed round from big-name VCs last summer:
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/16/bridgeu-raises-2-5m-to-
fix-...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/16/bridgeu-raises-2-5m-to-fix-the-
chaos-of-university-choices-with-data/)

Hiring for a Product Manager:
[https://angel.co/bridgeu/jobs](https://angel.co/bridgeu/jobs)

------
bwb
Pressed.net | 100% Remote (For now USA time zones) We are building a managed
WordPress hosting platform on AWS, and our own control panel and white label
platform all in RoR. Small team of 12 and expanding quick.

Looking for Ruby on Rails Developers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/pressed/8ff075fe-46bb-4218-a366-c0163d...](https://jobs.lever.co/pressed/8ff075fe-46bb-4218-a366-c0163d91e55f)

And, Dev Ops:
[https://jobs.lever.co/pressed/cb91ae81-239a-4468-bbda-a84a04...](https://jobs.lever.co/pressed/cb91ae81-239a-4468-bbda-a84a0451f3f3)

Thanks, Ben bwb@pressed.net

------
DoubleMapInc
DoubleMap is hiring developers (Indianapolis, USA)

DoubleMap develops GPS tracking applications for universities, airports and
municipalities. Our system helps increase ridership in public transit and also
helps students get home safely.

We are in need of developers to work on the front and back end of our system.

$$: $55-70,000 based on ability and experience

Required Skills: HTML5, Responsive design, CSS, jQuery, Angular.js, Linux
command-line usage, Ability to thrive in a self-directed environment, Use a
mix of different, programming languages and tools, Familiarity with modern
front-end ecosystems

www.doublemap.com To apply, email: megan@doublemap.com with your resume and a
URL to your portfolio.

------
joemccall86
Intrepid Networks | Software Engineer | Orlando, FL | Onsite; Remote | Full-
Time | Citizen

Intrepid-Networks is an Orlando start-up providing services to first-
responders nation wide.

We are hiring a full-time back-end/web developer ASAP. Our current back-end is
written in Grails with the views written in a combination of JQuery/Backbone
and GSP Views. If interested head over to [http://www.intrepid-
networks.com](http://www.intrepid-networks.com), scroll to the bottom, and
click "Join our team". If you have any further questions feel free to email
joemccall [at] intrepid-networks [dot] com.

------
FUB
Follow Up Boss | Full-time | San Francisco or REMOTE

We are seeking outstanding full stack developer to join our small productive
team building software used every day by sales teams. We practice Scrum with
1-week sprint cycles for faster development and feedback, chat in Slack
constantly and meet in person on regular company retreats. Our roadmap is
packed with UX improvements and new features with the goal of making the best
product in its class.

We're profitable, customer first and growing.

Senior Full Stack Engineer (React, Backbone, PHP, MySQL, Postgres, Redis)
[http://grnh.se/fh63ie](http://grnh.se/fh63ie)

------
atrachelt
MyFitnessPal - www.myfitnesspal.com | Onsite in San Francisco | Full Time

MyFitnessPal, part of Under Armour Connected Fitness, helps more than 100
million people live healthier, happier lives and we’re looking for passionate
people to join us! We’re currently hiring for android, design and more.

You can learn more about our office culture here:
[http://tinyurl.com/pge965b](http://tinyurl.com/pge965b)

Come make a difference with us and check out our open roles here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness)

------
janlin1999
DocSpot | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE

We simplify the search for doctors. Our mission is to help people make better
decisions, in part by bringing transparency to the healthcare industry. We've
gotten beyond ramen-profitability and we're looking to expand the team.

We're looking for an entry-level web developer, and we're also looking for an
entry-level back-end developer who is willing to do some system administration
-- we do not require a college degree and we also do not require previous
professional experience.

See the relevant link at
[http://www.docspot.com/jobs](http://www.docspot.com/jobs)

------
vimarshk
Okta | San Francisco, Toronto, Seattle etc. We are builders and owners We
believe we are solving some extremely big problems. Join a group of amazing
humans who thrive on making customers—and each other—successful.

Benefits: Happy hours Ping pong Lounges Food Global offices HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district Competitive salary Benefits, perks, and
stock options Flexible time off Weekly All-Hands Hackathons Volunteer events

Please see all open positions:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)

Please email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

------
philfreo
Close.io <[http://close.io/>](http://close.io/>) | Remote

* Senior UI/JavaScript Frontend Engineer - [https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/10a1e32b-1a59-48dc-b8f4-e6f0d...](https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/10a1e32b-1a59-48dc-b8f4-e6f0dfae4e20?lever-source=HN)

* Infrastructure/DevOps Engineer \- [https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/38d0c4ac-c3eb-47e9-a49e-4611f...](https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/38d0c4ac-c3eb-47e9-a49e-4611f96eef8d?lever-source=HN)

------
cmenge
Fielmann Ventures | Hamburg, Germany | Onsite, Full Time, Visa, Relocation

We are the research & development department of Germany's largest spectacle
retailer and design the future of the optical/retail industry. We evaluate
technologies, develop retail concepts and build prototypes at a fast pace.

Positions

\- Frontend Designer

\- Frontend Developer

\- Researcher Algebraic Geometry

\- 3D Developer OpenGL and/or Direct3D

More information at [http://www.fielmann-
ventures.com/en/jobs/](http://www.fielmann-ventures.com/en/jobs/)

Our hiring process: phone interview (screening) -> coding challenge -> phone
interview (technical) -> interview (onsite)

------
braythwayt
PagerDuty - San Francisco and Toronto, ONSITE

If you're looking for a start up that's growing quickly by solving a real
problem, we're making the process of fixing technology problems better.
PagerDuty is used by thousands of customers globally, from startups like
Github, Instagram, Airbnb, Box, and Rackspace, to Fortune 500 companies like
HP, Intel, Microsoft, and Nike. We've got ambitious plans to grow and are
seeking passionate people to join our crusade against downtime. We provide a
competitive salary, comprehensive benefits and opportunities for career
growth.

* We're hiring smart devs regardless of language in Toronto and San Francisco.

* We're looking for a PM to own and grow our API and extensibility story: [http://pduty.me/beanapipm](http://pduty.me/beanapipm).

* We're also hiring for our internal IT team if you're looking to work on an IT team that's loved and respected.

* And a dozen others on [https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/).

Benefits

* Competitive salaries and company equity.

* Generous paid vacation (3 weeks your first year, 4 weeks afterwards), unlimited sick days, regular holidays.

* Comprehensive medical, dental, and vision plan options for you and your spouse/family.

* Daily catered lunches and free snacks, drinks and beer.

* Weekly game nights, monthly hack days and impromptu ping-pong battles.

* Convenient office location, close to major public transit.

More about us:

PagerDuty is "9-1-1 dispatch" for IT, helping operations engineers and devops
resolve problems with their IT systems as quickly as possible. We’re backed by
some of the Valley’s best investors, including Y Combinator and Andreessen
Horowitz. We're based in San Francisco, California with a presence in Toronto,
Canada. We're obsessive about reliability and ensuring that when your systems
are down, the right people get notified every time.

------
sinneduy
Pixlee | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Pixlee is revolutionizing the relationship between people and brands. We help
companies leverage customer photos/videos from social media to improve
marketing.

We work with over 100+ customers, including top brands such as Converse,
Kenneth Cole, UGG Australia, Mattel, Charlotte Russe, Marriott Hotels, and AMC
Theatres, to drive higher online conversion, increase performance of owned
media, and create a more authentic brand experience. A graduate of the
Stanford StartX accelerator, Pixlee is an Andreessen Horowitz and XSeed
Capital portfolio company. As a rapidly growing startup, we are constantly
looking for talented people to join the Pixlee team and to help us
revolutionize the intersection of big data and social media. At Pixlee we work
hard, love to learn, and value teamwork and humility. We’ve got a big vision
and we’re looking for game changers to join our team.

We look for talented, high-potential individuals who aren’t jerks. Our
proposition to them is simple: Pixlee offers a unique opportunity to thrive
and grow rapidly in a small-team startup environment operating at big-company
scale. Our customers are some of the largest brands in the world and
everything you do here affects millions of consumers.

We believe in using the right technology for the task, and we use a mix of
rails, backbone, python, scala, elasticsearch, and postgres.

For me, I've really felt that I've been able to really grow very rapidly, and
also been given the autonomy to make many decisions you can't make at a much
larger startup. Its a very tight knit group, and we like to have fun.

What we're looking for: \- Software Engineer:
[http://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=86332](http://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=86332)
\- Software Reliability Engineer:
[http://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=182363](http://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=182363)
\- Other: [http://www.pixlee.com/careers](http://www.pixlee.com/careers)

You can also email a resume/portfolio to dennis[at]pixleeteam.com

------
edword
Gin Lane : New York City : Onsite : Senior Javascript Engineer : Full-time

[http://ginlane.com/contact](http://ginlane.com/contact)

Gin Lane is a collective of creative technologists working on creating
consumer experiences of the future.

We're looking for a frontend-inclined Senior Javascript Engineer to work with
us on building out engaging interfaces and future tech. If you're working with
any combination of React, Radium, JS/CSS Animations, Falcor, ClojureScript or
Elm let's talk!

Prefer onsite, but willing to entertain remote around the EST timezone for the
right candidate.

\----- tech-jobs@ginlane.com -----

------
specialdragon
World First Ltd | Millbank Tower, London | Full time | ONSITE

World First is an established currency company. We have a medium sized IT team
looking for PHP developers to continue development on the existing World First
systems. The stack is PHP, RabbitMQ, Apache/Nginx and MySQL.

Job links below: Senior PHP software dev:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=okPz0fws&s=AddThis#.VguQkA8d_D...](https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=okPz0fws&s=AddThis#.VguQkA8d_D4.hackernews)

More information available by commenting here, or emailing
victoria.bradford@worldfirst.com referencing HackerNews

------
evgenyp
Full-stack developer | Listo.mx ([https://listo.mx](https://listo.mx)) |
Mexico City (DF)

Listo is a financial data management platform that has processed over
17,000,000 invoices, most of them in the last few months. We are looking to
hire locally-based full-stack developers familiar with (or willing to learn)
Python/Django and ReactJS. Challenges include smart data extraction, browser
automation, machine learning, etc.

We use AWS, PostgreSQL (300GB+), Elasticsearch, Kinesis, Redis, Django,
ReactjS, Numpy/Pandas/Sklearn

If you are interested, please contact me directly at evgeny@listo.mx

------
lyndaphan
Sift Science, YC11, is hiring!

Onsite | Full-time | San Francisco

At Sift Science we’re made of doers and dreamers, brilliant nerds and humble
karaoke superstars, innovators, and fans of The Resistance. Our team is made
up of smart, passionate, and all-around awesome people hailing from a wide
variety of backgrounds. We're growing our company in the heart of San
Francisco, and growing our leadership in the field of machine learning on a
global scale.

Interested in being a fraud-fighter?

We are hiring for sales, marketing and engineering positions. You can find out
more info at siftscience.com/jobs. Questions? Reach us directly:
Recruiting@siftscience.com

------
jameincke
New York, NY | CloserIQ ([https://closeriq.com](https://closeriq.com))

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a NYC based self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech
startup combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for 4 roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29)
(ONSITE, NYC)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, recruiters, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for
the top revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with
interest in sales and recruiting.

Talent Development Analyst:
[http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29) (ONSITE, NYC)

This role is a hybrid sales & marketing where you will be responsible for
generating demand for CloserIQ by leveraging digital sales & marketing
strategies. You'll have a chance to work directly with our founders, wear
multiple hats and have a meaningful impact on the success of the company from
day one.

Sales and Marketing Intern:
[http://clsr.us/j8h2w/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j8h2w/8bd29) (ONSITE, NYC)

We're looking for smart and tech savvy interns to help out as we grow the
business. We're a team of 6 based in midtown east. You'll work with our
founders, talent team and engineers on all aspects of the business and have a
meaningful impact on the success of the company.

Freelance Writer: [http://clsr.us/jl7MKQ/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jl7MKQ/8bd29)
(REMOTE)

CloserIQ is looking for a freelance writer to help us create and curate
relevant content as we build out our content strategy. The focus of this work
will be within the scope of sales and careers, along with some viral content.

------
scoj
Senior Software Engineer | FMG Suite | Full-time employee |
(Minneapolis/Duluth) Minnesota or Wisconsin

We are a small dev team that works mostly remote, tries to be agile and try to
be a good place to work. We are a self-funded SaaS company for a niche
industry and a lot of growth. We work mostly from home, but try to get
together monthly or so when we can. We run ASP.NET, C#, and everything is on
AWS.

You should be able to work by yourself, but have very good communication (big
deal for remote teams). Full stack experience is a must.

We don't have a job posting page up yet, but reply to the posting with an
email and we'll talk.

~~~
yaks_hairbrush
Can you provide your email?

~~~
scoj
scott dot josephson at fmgsuite.com

------
dheera
Robby Technologies | [https://robby.io](https://robby.io) | Palo Alto, CA |
Software/computer vision engineers

Robby is an autonomous robot which delivers things to your doorstep. Self-
driving cars are almost here. While they’re going to shuttle you around town,
we believe the next big thing is to shuttle stuff around autonomously as well,
from packages to food to everything else you need.

We are an angel-funded team with 2 MIT EECS PhD founders and looking for
software engineers (C++/Python) with skills in the following areas:

* Visual SLAM, LIDAR-based SLAM

* Object recognition/detection

* Deep learning

* Robot system integration

Contact: jobs@robby.io

------
atinnolitics
Innolitics | NYC, Austin, Houston | REMOTE | Full-time

We are a small (but growing), all-remote software development firm. Most of
our clients are in the medical imaging space. We have a close-knit team of
developers and engineers, and we love working together to solve challenging
problems for our clients. We are looking to hire a software developer to work
on medical imaging projects using Python and basic web technologies.

See details @ [http://innolitics.com/join/python-developer-
april-2016/](http://innolitics.com/join/python-developer-april-2016/)

------
gd832
David | San Francisco, CA | www.senddavid.com | Full-time | Onsite

David is a San Francisco-based software startup that combines technology and
legal research to help customers demand a refund from their cable, internet,
or wireless service provider.

We currently have a MVP (www.senddavid.com) and are looking for a Senior
Engineer as a very early member of the team.

Position: Senior Engineer | Salary: $80-$125k | Equity: 1.0%-4.0% |
[https://angel.co/david-174/jobs/72943-engineer](https://angel.co/david-174/jobs/72943-engineer)

Contact us via Angel List or talent@senddavid.com

------
iencheng
Playful People | New York, NY | Remote | Onsite

New New York-based Indie game studio at alpha stage of mobile music game
looking for part-time (possibly to full-time) junior Unity3D C# developer to
help get us through to the release.

You either have decent Unity3D experience and are looking to improve your C#
code quality or are have C# .NET experience and are looking to improve your
Unity3D-specific skills -- while working on a cool paid project.

Also looking for summer interns.

The studio is led by former Google PM director whose previous project has been
exhibited at IndieCade EAST. We care about great gameplay and great code
quality.

If interested, email ien@alum.mit.edu.

~~~
omarshaikh
Do you guys have a website?

------
Matthias247
CETiTEC | Pforzheim, Germany | ONSITE | Full time | INTERNS

CETiTEC is an independent german software development company which employs an
international team of engineers and focusses on automotive networking
solutions. Our customers include many of the leading car manufacturers. We are
offering frameworks, applications, gateways and tools for all major automotive
networks (CAN, MOST, FlexRay, LIN, Ethernet). For ethernet solutions we are
are covering control protocols (e.g. Thrift, SOME/IP, OEM-protocols or also
HTTP and websocket based for web connectivity) as well as audio/video
streaming protocols (AVB). We are not only focussed on the classical embedded
automotive technology but also try to take modern consumer, web and IoT
technology tech into concern to deliver the best possible solutions.

Our domain and technology stack is very broad. We are working on everything
between embedded software for microcontrollers with RTOS (C/C++), Linux and
QNX Kernel drivers (C), user-space applications and daemons (mostly C/C++,
some Golang and node.js - but might get more in future), developer tools
(mostly C#) and web user interfaces (js/ts).

We are looking for engineers for software development and testing that feel
comfortable in any or multiple of these domains. Knowledge in implementing
network security (e.g. applying state-of-the-art encryption) and testing for
common security mistakes is also very welcome. Experience in automotive
software is not necessarily required, but a good understanding of system-level
or embedded software and network stacks is desired. Prior knowledge of german
is also not necessarily required, but you should be willing to learn it (we
have german courses for our international team members).

We are also offering internships and student jobs.

Some further information and general contact information can be found on
[http://www.cetitec.com/careers.html](http://www.cetitec.com/careers.html). In
case of tech questions you can also reach out to me directly
(matthias[dot]einwag[AT]cetitec[dot]com). But for general questions and
applications it is the best thing to use the contact addresses from the
homepage (I'm not directly involved in the hiring process).

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

iOS Engineer, marketing roles, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
MrKristopher
Pinger | Backend PHP Senior Software Engineer | Downtown San Jose, CA | ONSITE
full-time

Pinger, the makers of Textfree for iOS & Android, are hiring a backend PHP
Senior Software Engineer.

It's an exciting time here at Pinger. We're still small enough that individual
contributions really matter, and big enough that our award-winning apps touch
millions of people in the one place they interact with the most — their mobile
phones.

[http://www.pinger.com/content/company/jobs/index.html](http://www.pinger.com/content/company/jobs/index.html)

------
bentleycook
Bellhops | Chattanooga, TN |
[https://www.getbellhops.com/](https://www.getbellhops.com/) | Full-Time |
ONSITE | Frontend Engineer

What: Bellhops is the largest and fastest growing tech-enabled platform for
moving services in the world, serving 80 U.S. cities.

Perks: 401k, health, vision, dental, company pontoon, etc.

Stack: React.js, Node.js, Redux, *.js MVC Framework

Focus: Blowing Customers' Mind!

Application:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bellhops/123f0b19-5807-406a-b640-7aa87...](https://jobs.lever.co/bellhops/123f0b19-5807-406a-b640-7aa87a253f00)

------
jobs-at-OEM
Open Energy Market - Surbiton (UK) - Full Time - Remote OK

Open Energy Market is a small, innovative, company building technology that is
re-defining the commercial energy buying space. Since our launch in 2013 we
have built an impressive portfolio of clients and partners including some of
the largest household names in the United Kingdom.

For more information about us and what we do, head to
[https://openenergymarket.com](https://openenergymarket.com).

We are looking for a self-organised and motivated individual to join our team
as a Full Stack Web Developer. Our development team is cross functional and is
currently fully remote however, we do have an office in Surbiton just outside
of London.

You will be given a high level of autonomy in how to approach delivering
requirements and will report directly to the Chief Technology Officer. From
day one you will be responsible for the development and support of our core
applications and deploying them to the Azure hosted environment.

Our current platform is built using .Net/C# with the MVC framework and SQL
Server. Experience of these tools is preferred but we are keen to talk with
individuals from any Object Oriented, web based background. Additionally, you
will have a good working knowledge of web development standards including
Html, JavaScript and CSS.

We host the platform on Azure and we would expect you to have demonstrable
experience of using Azure or a comparable hosting environment such as AWS or
Heroku.

About You

\- You will be the kind of person that programs for fun as well as profit. \-
You will be able to talk effortlessly about the various merits of one software
design vs another and why you use your preferred development tools. \- You
will have a SOLID knowledge of core programming skills, Clean Code, TDD and
automation. \- You will be a confident developer who is at ease discussing
requirements with the rest of the business and who is passionate about the
design and testing of new features and changes.

To find out more and see if we are the kind of company that would interest you
email jobs at openenergymarket dot com and we'll get straight back to you.

------
ghc
Sentenai | sentenai.com | Full-time | On-site | Boston/Cambridge

We're building the next generation of critical communications infrastructure
that connects realtime autonomous sytems (robots and special purpose AIs) to
data that helps them make better decisions.

 __* Tech __*

\- Haskell on the backend

\- Elm on the front-end

\- Libraries in whatever language the robots speak

\- our own behavioral query language

\- distributed unsupervised machine learning

 __* People __*

\- Our CEO used to be managing director of TechStars Boston

\- We have 5 Haskell engineers and are hiring more

 __* Looking For __*

\- Machine Learning Engineers with experience in Haskell and reinforcement
learning

\- Experts in distributed query optimization (again, Haskell experience
required)

Contact us at jobs@sentenai.com

------
tmcz26
Konduto.com | Data Scientist and Sales | São Paulo, Brazil | Full-time, Onsite

We help e-commerce merchants spot fraud by leveraging machine learning and
customer behavior. We use browsing data to recognize fraudulent behavior on a
website. Our algorithm identifies new fraud patterns and adapts our scoring
mechanism.

* Data Scientist: Python and Java, 2+ yrs experience with machine learning

* Account Executive (Sales): Prior SaaS/software sales experience

Interview process:

1\. CV/Github/Portfolio screening 2\. 30mins phone call 3\. First onsite
interview w/ one of the founders 4\. Final onsite interview w/ remaining
founders

Reach us as hi [at] konduto.com

------
mx42
LemonStand.com | Vancouver, Canada | Full time | ONSITE | Dev/Ops

We're looking for someone amazing to lead DevOps at LemonStand.

The position requires ~ 5 years of experience in large-scale web application
development. Salary is be based on experience, and will include a generous
portion of equity. If you're curious: we use AWS, OpsWorks, Ruby, Python,
MySQL (and so on), but we believe any great web/ops developer will know these
anyway.

More details here: [http://betakit.com/job/devops-
lead/](http://betakit.com/job/devops-lead/)

------
Clay_Cook
Uptake- Chicago, IL - Principal Engineer - ONSITE

[http://grnh.se/rhn4o0](http://grnh.se/rhn4o0)

Uptake harnesses the power of underutilized data to empower businesses to make
informed decisions. We partner with industry leaders to build a predictive
analytics software platform that grows smarter in one industry because of what
we learn in another. The result is a powerful platform that identifies
problems before they happen, ultimately saving money, time and lives.

[http://grnh.se/rhn4o0](http://grnh.se/rhn4o0)

------
jamesrichardson
Cammy.com | Sydney, Australia | Onsite

Process is one telephone call and two onsite interviews.

At Cammy, we’re committed to using the latest technology to make the world a
safer place for you, your family and your business. Our product is a simple
and affordable security solution and general monitoring platform that allows
you to keep an eye on your home, kids and pets, Cammy provides peace of mind
wherever you are. Integrated into your daily life through your mobile device,
Cammy is a well funded Sydney based technology driven start-up. We’re
currently 40(ish) software, marketing and operations people and we’re looking
for one more to join us as a Devops/Automation/Tool builder.

You’re an accomplished Engineer, you love to tinker, to build stuff. You look
at manual tasks as a chronic waste of time, you look around at available tools
and try to break them, thinking all along that you could do a better job, if
only you had the time. You look at most “devops” think pieces and job ads
requiring System Engineers that are also Puppeteers, Chefs and Docker wearers
and think “they just don’t get it…” You genuinely see Devops as a philosophy,
bringing together “ops”, “dev” and “test” into a single unified mentality -
building great products! Here’s what we want and need to see from you to know
you can do the role:

* You’re a Devops philosopher, ready to lambast anyone that maintains that just running Jenkins, Chef, Hudson etc. is devops. * You’re a tool builder, you love combining, testing out and if necessary building our new tools * You know your way around an API - how they work, what questions to ask and how to make sure they have a firm footing * You’ve built test automation solutions before, you know how to get the most out of automated testing, not just “I’ve used Selenium” * You’re a scripter (Former Developers would be awesome too!) - Python/Ruby etc. but we won’t hold you to just those * You’re interested in being part of a wider team, we hold monthly tech talks internally, you’d be keen to contribute * You’re not a jerk

For more info, see the full advert here:
[https://cammy.workable.com/j/EE45302E94](https://cammy.workable.com/j/EE45302E94)
or contact james (dot) richardson (at) cammy (dot) com

------
sumana25
Onsite|Permanent Position |Oslo, (Norway) Data Engineer, Data Insights -
Telenor Digital AS

Are you an experienced data engineer who loves to swim in the data lake? ​​Do
you want to participate in a team with a key role in our game changing
strategic transformation to becoming a digital service provider? Do you want
to bring to life your passion for Big Data in a truly agile and international
environment?

Our challenge Telenor is a large international company, spanning 13 countries
and with our 200M+ customers, we are experiencing an exploding increase in
real-time digital data – especially in Asia. We are now building a data lake
in AWS that will ingest, process and govern all of this data and want to add
two more great people on our team to contribute to this growing task.

Who do we think we need? We want a strong team player with a passion for high
quality code, who easily communicates both with the other team members and
with our customers. In our team, we combine an ambitious pride of workmanship
with a humble attitude, and we want you who believes you bring these qualities
to the table.

What we think you need to succeed • You know Java, and possibly Clojure or
Scala. • Effective in a Linux terminal (shell scripting, configuration files,
etc.) • Experience with some SQL database, preferably PostgreSQL. • Streaming
technologies, especially Apache Kafka. • Event processing, ideally experience
with Apache Spark. • Knowledge about Elasticsearch. • Enjoy automating things
and building systems. • Machine learning experience is a plus. • Continuous
Integration and Delivery is important to you, and writing tests a given. • You
are humble and passionate. You like to listen and can understand the
viewpoints of others and strive to be a good dialog partner, but you can focus
on delivery once a direction is decided.

Why should you work with us? You will be part of a rapidly growing team, where
the role will highly depend on you. You will get to work in an agile,
autonomous and self-organizing environment, because nothing is constant when
we look at the future - but the data architecture needs to be future proof.
That is why we need exactly you!

Application Link - [http://tinyurl.com/zhbzdg6](http://tinyurl.com/zhbzdg6)

------
bbeck
Main Street Hub // Austin, TX - ONSITE, Full-time // email:
brandon.beck@mainstreethub.com

We are looking for a few experienced software engineers to join our small but
growing R&D team in downtown Austin. Within engineering we are a passionate
group of people who are extremely interested in building the software that
helps our customers around the country thrive in their local communities.
We’re a pretty small team (currently ~27 people) so you’ll have plenty of say
around how we develop software going forward. We are currently in the process
of modernizing our software platform to be more modular and truly data driven.
Our goal is to use data to make sure that we provide the right content to the
right consumer at the right time. We’re building our internal API using REST
based services implemented in Java, and while our front end is currently
implemented in PHP, we are migrating away from that. Some of the technologies
that we’re using: Dropwizard, Flyway, React, CloudFormation, Troposphere, and
Ansible. All new engineers get company provided downtown parking, flexible
work hours, 100% of their health insurance premiums paid for by the company,
and access to our kitchen with plenty of drinks and snacks. We’re looking for
individuals only so please NO RECRUITERS OR AGENCIES (seriously, your emails
will just go into the trash folder so let's save each other's time). In
addition we’re looking for full-time employees who are already in Austin, TX
or willing to relocate.

\---

Founded in 2010, Main Street Hub is the CRM for Local. We offer an integrated
social, web, and email marketing solution designed to help merchants get more
customers and keep them coming back by spreading word of mouth, extending
their customer service, managing their online reputation, and leveraging the
Main Street Hub’s merchant network. Main Street Hub was recently featured for
the second year in a row on the Inc. 500 list
([http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-hub](http://www.inc.com/profile/main-
street-hub)) of America’s fastest growing companies and in the top 10 fastest
growing companies in Austin. Please see our website
([http://www.mainstreethub.com](http://www.mainstreethub.com)) for more
information.

------
toong
XeniT Solutions ([https://www.xenit.eu](https://www.xenit.eu)) | Leuven,
Belgium | Onsite

What: making content smarter, ECM/document-management building on top of open-
source Alfresco platform

We are a small bootstrapped and now fast growing company, active as both a
product company and a service integrator building on top of Alfresco

Looking for Junior/Senior Software Engineers or DevOps/Infra Engineer for
various technical positions.

* Backend stack is Alfresco/Tomcat/Java/Postgres

* Front-ends in Typescript/Angular or .NET (Xamarin).

* Infrastructure on top of Docker.

Contact: toon.geens _at_ xenit.eu

------
dgotty
OnCourse Systems for Education | Philadelphia Suburbs (Media, PA) | Full time
| ONSITE -
[https://www.oncoursesystems.com/](https://www.oncoursesystems.com/)

OnCourse is looking for a talented JavaScript developer to join our team and
continue improving the world of K-12 education. Our primary JavaScript
frameworks are ExtJs and AngularJs but we love all JavaScript devs the same.
Email Rich Gottlieb at rgottlieb@oncoursesystems.com for more info.

Hiring Process: 20-30 minute phone screen followed by about a 2 hour long in
person interview.

------
njrc
Startup Grind | Front End Developer | US/Canada REMOTE (or onsite in Redwood
City, CA)

Startup Grind is supporting, connecting and educating entrepreneurs worldwide.
We are looking for an additional front end developer to help us build the
tools to make our local groups successful. We would love to talk software
craftspeople with experience working in startups and distributed teams. Apart
from a strong grasp of HTML, CSS and JS, experience with modern JavaScript
frameworks (we use React) would be helpful.

If this sounds interesting please reach out at abendig at startupgrind dot
com.

------
b5u
Telenor Digital | Oslo, Norway

What: Big Data Architect

Why: You will be a key figure in a rapidly growing team, where the role will
highly depend on you. You will get to work in an agile, autonomous and self-
organizing environment, because nothing is constant when we look at the future
- but the data architecture needs to be future proof. That is why we need
exactly you!

Link:
[https://www.webcruiter.no/WcMain/advertviewpublic.aspx?oppdr...](https://www.webcruiter.no/WcMain/advertviewpublic.aspx?oppdragsnr=3044102070)

Contact:

Anja Warich, Acting VP Analytics, (+47) 46268322

------
ksowocki
Occipital ([http://www.occipital.com](http://www.occipital.com)) | Boulder,
CO, San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | Web Engineer , iOS Engineer

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality.

[http://occipital.com/jobs](http://occipital.com/jobs)

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE

We’re looking to hire two full-stack engineers. Ideally, one would be a
Javascript/Node.js Engineer and the other would be a Python Engineer.

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders, hiring managers, and recruiters at top technology
companies.

We’re building a recruiting company with heart. We started Underdog.io because
we experienced the pains associated with (1) hiring while working at top
startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF, NYC, and for remote companies. We work
with over 200 awesome companies. Quality is key to our model -- we turn away
one of every two companies that have tried to join the network. We've proudly
bootstrapped and profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive as much unsolicited outreach from recruiters. Job search is
organized and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, AWS.
We're also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of
open source.

Link to Github: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to recent Medium post: [https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-
months-of-boo...](https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-of-
bootstrapping-at-underdog-io-6deb98344d31)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Because we're still a small team, we're not able to accommodate recent
bootcamp graduates. No recruiters or dev shops, please. =/

Keywords: NYC, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask, Node.js,
Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/)

------
havardge
JavaScript Developer | Vik, Norway | FULLTIME | ONSITE Highsoft, the company
behind Highcharts, the world’s leading JavaScript charting library, is looking
to add an experienced JavaScript wizard to the team. For more info check out:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Lfchy41yDgMV3rTNamzWJiGZY_c...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Lfchy41yDgMV3rTNamzWJiGZY_cswcst-
jvZ1d0qvqg/viewform)

Let me know if you have any questions, and I'll connect you with our CTO/HR.

------
rrawhouser
BlueLine Labs | Chicago | ONSITE

iOS Developer - 2+ years of experience - Swift and Obj-C

Phone Interview - Onsite Interview - 10 Hour Contract - We Hire You

[https://angel.co/blueline-labs/jobs/64058-ios-
developer](https://angel.co/blueline-labs/jobs/64058-ios-developer)

BlueLine Labs is a fast-paced and flexible agency. We work with our clients to
build apps that their users love. We love helping startups bring new products
to the market and iterating on existing applications to take companies to the
next level.

------
amcdnl
Swimlane | Remote (US) \------- What: Sr Quality Assurance Engineer for
startup cyber security company

* Work from home * No micro-mgmt / Work whenever * Contribute to OS/Community * Languages: JavaScript / Python / etc * AWS / Github / CI's * Competitive Pay

Apply: [http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/100506/sr-quality-assurance-
qa...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/100506/sr-quality-assurance-qa-engineer-
for-emerging-swimlane?offset=0&company=Swimlane)

------
switchflip
TouchBistro | On-Site | Fulltime | Toronto, Canada

* We are a well established, rapidly growing startup focusing on the pos market for restaurants, coffeeshops, and bars across the world.

* Are stack includes react, rails, swift. We have big plans for the future and need a product owner to help us tackle that vision.

* We are looking for an experienced product owner comfortable working within scrum.

* We offer competitive salaries, benefits, work/life balance, great vacations and most importantly an opportunity make strong impact on the product.

* If interested please send me a message (tberry@touchbistro.com)

Thanks!

------
TheFullStack
FullStack 360 | New York, NY | www.fullstack360.com | Part-Time | Onsite

FS360 is a new coding bootcamp (six months old) based in NYC that focuses on
Node JS, React and iOS. We offer part time evening courses as well as a
24-week evening bootcamp designed for working professionals. We are currently
looking for instructors in all areas as well as Python. We are also looking
for interns to help out at teaching instructors.

If you are based in NYC and want to earn extra money in addition to your work
as a software developer, contact us at:

dan@fullstack360.com

------
jmhamel
Compology | San Francisco | Senior Software Engineer

Us: Compology is the only dynamic routing system built exclusively for the
waste industry. We use rugged sensors and software to monitor the volume of
waste in front-load and roll-off dumpsters to more efficiently route garbage
trucks. Our customers across the US have reduced their fleet sizes by up to
40%!

You:

\- Experience developing, releasing, and maintaining web applications

\- Passionate about building great user experiences

\- Excellent communicator

Perks:

\- Smart, motivated coworkers

\- Competitive salary

\- Pet friendly office in the heart of the Mission

Interested? Email jordan@compology.com with an intro and your resume.

------
dsymquen
Fevo | New York, NY | [https://www.fevo.com](https://www.fevo.com) | Full-Time
| ONSITE JOB DESCRIPTION

Fevo is a well funded startup that's focused on disrupting the age-old way
people buy tickets to live events. Our mission is to turn the process of
organizing groups going to an event into a social "experience" both online and
offline. Our clients range from top major league sports teams to broadway and
concerts.

Our team is a small, nimble collective of technologists who have an incredible
opportunity to influence an entire industry to think differently. We work on
cutting edge technologies, collaborate constantly and most importantly have a
lot of fun while doing it. Did we mention our secret love for functional
programming?

ABOUT YOU You’re passionate about building the best product and consumer
experiences for live events. You love the challenge of scaling software - be
it traffic or horizontal (across apps and platforms). You have a core
competency in back-end and/or front-end engineering but want full breadth of
knowledge across the stack.

You can write quality code with speed, love to collaborate, think through all
possible scenarios and edge cases. As an engineer, you will manage Fevo’s
cloud infrastructure, model the database, write services and build responsive
front-end components and pages.

RESPONSIBILITIES Work across the full stack - every engineer comes in with
core strengths and we open the opportunity to learn everything. Manage and
improve our cloud infrastructure Building data services including database
modeling Engineer core features on our application layer Build responsive
components that run on Fevo platform and our 3rd party SDK/widgets Be capable
of building across the stack solo or collaboratively with a team This position
will report into the Director of Engineering

TECHNOLOGIES INCLUDE (BUT NOT LIMITED TO): Scala, Java8, Play Framework,
ES2015 (using Babel and SystemJS), AWS, DropWizard, Node, modern lightweight
JS Frameworks (not tied to a specific one)

QUALIFICATIONS 2-5 years of engineering experience Core strength in back-end
or front-end but an eagerness to learn a full stack

If you would like to find out more after looking at the above,email me at
sagar[at]fevo[dot]com

------
lcm133
Homesnap | Washington DC Metro | Full--time | Sr. Web Developer

More info: [https://goo.gl/PXLHHP](https://goo.gl/PXLHHP)

To apply, email me directly: lou@homesnap.com

------
eknight15
Yodel | [http://yodel.co](http://yodel.co) | Miami Beach or Remote | Full Time
(US applicants only please)

Hiring: Android Dev, Backend Dev (Node.js)

Apply through [http://yodel.co/careers](http://yodel.co/careers) or email us:
hello@yodel.co

What is Yodel? [https://medium.com/@yodel/what-is-
yodel-6fc8e38fe014#.t2apcg...](https://medium.com/@yodel/what-is-
yodel-6fc8e38fe014#.t2apcgo17).

------
nightvoomer
thePlatform ([https://www.theplatform.com](https://www.theplatform.com))
Seattle, WA; Denver,CO; New York, NY| onsite, fulltime

We provide the industry’s leading online video publishing, encoding and
management solution called mpx. We are always looking for talented, energetic
people to help us innovate and grow our business. Everyone here is friendly
and amazingly smart. We also work with our customers (Client Integration
Engineers) to help them build video media into their small business websites
or even helping them build their own Netflix! We also are looking for devOps.

Technology Stack/Culture: Devops uses Chef, Rundeck, Docker, Kubernetes and
Ruby Our testing Infrastructure is written in Apache Groovy Our backend
services are written in Java

Client Integration Engineers will also write Groovy to integrate customers
into our system [https://www.theplatform.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.theplatform.com/about-us/careers/)

Selected Job Opportunities: SDET - Test Infrastructure, Client Integration
Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Software Engineer

Highlighted Benefits: Company bonuses, 21 days paid time off + 7 paid
holidays, Free Cable and Internet and Home Security System, Dental, Vision,
Health, Adoption Assistance Contact mckendon[at]acm[dot]org For more
information/questions.

------
groualland
Cloudmark Labs | Paris, France | Full time, on site

We develop the Gateway product, a high performance, high scalability, multi-
protocol, message processing software solution written in C using advanced
techniques (event programming, multi-threading, lock-less approaches) on
Linux.

We are looking for a Senior Software Developer to join our team in Paris.

More details here:
[https://www.cloudmark.com/en/careers/tGWmZO](https://www.cloudmark.com/en/careers/tGWmZO)

------
tspostings
Early Stage, stealth mode startup. Working on massive structured data storage
and other ambitious ideas.

Skills: React-native, IOS or Android native experience also a plus. Graph
databases (embedded a plus). Also points for familiarity with probabilistic
data structures, crypto, and data indexing.

SF, Chicago and Remote will all be seriously considered.

Email in profile. Send over some notes about what you love to work on and your
work style, and ideally a github profile link or some code you are proud of.

Next step will be a brief call with the CTO.

~~~
footothebar
Your maildrop email bounces.

------
latitude
Pipemetrics | Switzerland | Remote within Switzerland

• C/C++ programmers with considerable Windows experience

• Backend programmers with LAMP experience

For details see here -
[https://pipemetrics.com/hiring](https://pipemetrics.com/hiring)

We develop simple, elegant and highly performant desktop software with
particular focus on rigorous engineering and meticulous UI design.

We have a large and very enthusiastic fan following and we are now working to
create more products built on the same design approach.

~~~
zerr
Could you please expand on reasons behind Swiss citizenship requirements? Is
it a government related/sponsored project?

~~~
latitude
Cantonal requirements beyond our control.

~~~
zerr
Interesting. Besides standard employment, you're also unable to hire remote
contractors? (i.e. service providers, can be also set up as 3rd party one
person company, etc...).

~~~
p4wnc6
If you go to this company's website, it says they are in Lausanne, in the
canton of Vaud, which summarizes its visa policies here: <
[http://www.vaud.ch/en/our-services/new-
resident/working/resi...](http://www.vaud.ch/en/our-services/new-
resident/working/residence-work-permits/) >.

Nowhere does it say that non-Swiss workers cannot obtain a working permit or
visa. In fact, it highlights that EU/EFTA workers have an easier process for
obtaining the required permit.

It is true that applications for non-EU and non-EFTA sponsorship are
scrutinized more heavily, but for specialized software work it is often not
too difficult to justify the application. They may require a proficiency in
French though, as some cantons have language and "cultural integration" rules
for foreign workers.

Overall though, I think the OP's quick dismissal of your question by glibly
saying it's a cantonal issue out of their hands is kind of a red flag. More
likely they have some other reason for being unwilling to pursue the hard work
of the application process.

That is totally fine of course, it would just be nicer if they simply said, "I
don't want to do the paperwork for reason X" instead of making excuses like
"blame the canton, not me."

~~~
zerr
From my experience, no paperwork is needed for remote contractors - I just
send PDF invoices at the end of the month and that's it... Money is
transferred through bank/wire. I've had clients from USA, several European
countries, Asia, ...

So I don't think Swiss laws are much more strict (e.g. compared to USA)
regarding buying services from remote companies/consultants.

------
kevincennis
Starry | ONSITE (Boston, MA) | Full-time

Starry is an Internet company that creates easy-to-use Wi-Fi products and
radical ways to get Internet service.

Our most significant hiring need at present is for JavaScript Engineers.

Benefits: unlimited vacation, significant equity, 100% health/dental coverage.

Stack: Node.js, ES6, MongoDB, Redis, AWS, Backbone/Marionette.

contact: kevin |at| starry.com

To apply: [https://starry.com/careers/javascript-
engineer](https://starry.com/careers/javascript-engineer)

------
k1w1
Aha! | Ruby on Rails Developers | North America REMOTE | Full-time

Aha! is the #1 platform for product managers to create strategy and roadmaps.
We are looking for Rails and front-end developers to join the team to help us
continue to build Aha!

Aha! is profitable, we use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/CoffeeScript/React/d3. Our entire team is remote - primarily in US and
Canada.

Visit www.aha.io or email amy@aha.io.

------
ifc
Mountian View, CA (Onsite)(Must be authorized to work in the US)

We have openings for frontend, backend, full stack, data scientists and
customer success managers.

analyticsMD drives efficiency - Our software anticipates and solves
operational challenges in healthcare facilities. Join our engineering team and
touch over a million patient lives a year!

[https://jobs.lever.co/analyticsmd](https://jobs.lever.co/analyticsmd).

Hit me up directly at davebarrett@analyticsmd if interested.

------
ridgeback
Ridgeback Capital , New York, NY , Analyst

Biotech/Pharma focused family office. Looking for summer interns with Python/R
experience and interests in the field of medicine.

leo[at]ridgebackcap[dot]com

------
mafellows
Broadway Lab | Austin, TX or Remote (U.S.)

Junior iOS Developer

Broadway Lab is a consulting company focused on iOS, Android, and Rails
development.

We're looking for a full-time Junior iOS developer. The team is remote, but
we're based in Austin, TX. You'll be working with our clients and internal
projects (roughly a 70-30 split).

If interested, send a quick email with your github, links to recent apps
you've worked on, and where you're located to michael@broadwaylab.com. Must be
based in the United States.

------
zbjornson
Primity Bio | On-Site Full Time (San Francisco Bay Area) | Front End Devs

Like life sciences and big data? We're building a real-time analysis platform
for biological data and are looking for seasoned Angular devs to join our
team!

Ideally you are an active follower of the Angular community (e.g. familiar
with the component tree architecture of angular 2/1.5 and best practices for
performance), and are familiar with web sockets and testing frameworks like
Protractor.

Contact my username at primitybio.com

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL | Multiple Openings | On-Site

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations. Our small team is
headquartered in Chicago's West Loop, and growing our engineering team.

We're currently looking for:

* Grails / Kotlin / Java / Backend developers

* Front-end developers (React + Redux / Angular)

* Several bizdev positions (see more at rocketmiles.com/jobs)

If you are interested, it's a great time to join the team. Please reach out to
me (head of product) at jordan@rocketmiles.com to say hello!

------
manishrc
MULTUNUS - Bangalore, India

We design and build web and mobile apps for Lean Startups

ROLES

\+ Interaction Designer

\+ Programmer

\+ Architect

* * *

CHOOSE A 4 DAY WORKWEEK

Choose your favorite project. Work on it in your 20% investment time

CHOOSE _OUR_ FUTURE

Get elected onto our council and make CEO-level decisions. Like... what our
revenues should be.

CHOOSE YOUR SALARY

It’s time to break the rules. Have fun using our autonomous salary system.

CHOOSE YOUR FUTURE

Want to code all your life? Want to try out product management or think you’re
a designer at heart? Go for it.

APPLY HERE
[http://www.multunus.com/careers/](http://www.multunus.com/careers/)

------
sep
LogDog | Tel-Aviv, Israel | Backend(NodeJS)/Android/iOS/Fullstack | Full-Time
| ONSITE

LogDog is developing new cybersecurity solutions that protect personal online
accounts (like your private email or Facebook). We're growing and are looking
for great developers to join us, grow with us, have a real impact on what we
do, help us protect our users and obviously have fun!

[https://getlogdog.com](https://getlogdog.com)

Contact me: alon@logdog.is

------
KrisLew
BOSTON, MA | ONSITE W/ REMOTE FLEXIBILITY

Java Developer w/ .NET Experience

We are the new Boston Globe Media and we are growing -- fast. With a
foundation in leading-edge technology and data-driven product development, we
are rapidly building a team that is as obsessed as we are with innovation and
change. The decision to join this team is thus the choice to be at the start
of something bigger, something scarier, than the work any of us has done
before. But that is how everything great begins.

The Core Team within our Media Lab is looking for an engineer to help bring us
to the next level. We find fulfillment through our code, solving tough
technical challenges and creating next generation products that are at the
center of all of The Globe’s media publications. If this interests you then
please apply.

Here is what we’re offering:

Backend: We use Java, Jersey, Groovy, Postgres and Jenkins for all newer
applications that drive our circulation and other core products. Some of our
core products are written in .Net Web Forms and SQL. You’ll play a big part in
migrating these to Java. Our publications are written in PHP - Wordpress and
Methode (Java). Frontend: Our circulation and payment applications are web
applications written in Javascript, JQuery and CSS. We use Angular, JQuery,
React and REST services. The Team: We value our customers and each other above
all. The impact we create is immediate and seen across the company. We most
care about coming together and doing great work to evolutionize this iconic
brand

Here’s what you’ll bring to the table:

Strong technical skills: Specifically in modern Java and .Net web
environments. We aren’t overly concerned with the other accompanying
technologies. If you’re interested in learning we are interested in teaching
them to you. A passion for your craft: Caring deeply about the quality of your
code. Our culture is defined by the impact we create through our work. If this
is you too, let's talk! A desire to own something big.

Boston Globe Media is an equal employment opportunity employer, and does not
discriminate on the basis of race, color, religion, gender, sexual
orientation, marital status, age, disability, national origin, citizenship or
any other protected characteristic. Boston Globe Media is committed to
diversity in its most inclusive sense.

~~~
liquidcool
What is "Methode"? Google is no help.

------
mintuhouse
Rocketbox | Mumbai, India | ONSITE

We provide B2B Transport services along with Transport Management Software. We
use Ruby, Postgresql, Mongodb, Chef, AWS.

Software Engineer \- will be part of 3 member team working in a new Elixir
based project [https://rocketbox.in/careers](https://rocketbox.in/careers)

Interview: A phone screen (about previous work), programming project (take
home) followed by onsite work with team.

Include this hacker news link while applying.

------
jmtame
Tophatter | San Francisco, California

Raised $20mm from Sequoia, CRV, SV Angel, Travis Kalanick, Ev Williams.
Growing fast and profitable (happy to discuss on an intro call). Great team
and founders. Competitive/above market salary + equity.

Hiring process: Remote code challenge (2-4 hours on average, any language, not
timed). No white boarding.

Roles: full stack engineer, lead back end engineer, and Android engineer.
Rails experience a plus but not required.

Please contact me directly: jared at tophatter dot com.

~~~
wayn3
Are these jobs remote?

------
RikNieu
Codefunc | Johannesburg(No relocations, sorry) | Full Time | OnSite

2 Positions.

JavaScript developer - ReactJS

Looking for a JavaScript guru, with experience in ReactJS Nice to haves;
AngularJS JSON Consuming REST APIs

Mobile development experience (Cordova / React Native)

Up to R40k per month plus quarterly bonus

\-------------------------------------

MS BI Developer (SSIS / SSAS / SSRS / Power BI)

Looking for a MS BI developer with experience using SSIS / SSAS / SSRS / Power
BI (5 years experience +)

Up to R50k per month plus quarterly bonus

If interested, send CV to hello@codefunc.co.za

------
jjirsa
Crowdstrike | Full-time | SF, Irvine, Seattle, DC, or Remote (US) |
www.crowdstrike.com

CrowdStrike (www.crowdstrike.com) is looking to hire a Sr. Software Engineer -
Data Services in the Seattle or Irvine area, to help us take our internal
automation to the next level. We’re looking for a highly-technical, hands-on
Engineer, who loves to work with data plane services like Cassandra,
ElasticSearch, Kafka and Hadoop, and is comfortable building self-service APIs
and automation around large-scale critical systems. We’ll be looking at
candidate CVs with an eye on achievement -- what you’ve accomplished in the
past tells us the most about what you can do for us in the future.

This position allows primarily remote work, but strong preference is given to
candidates within commuting distance of Kirkland, WA, Sunnyvale, CA and
Irvine, CA.

Responsibilities

* Maintain a deep understanding of the data components - including Cassandra, ElasticSearch, Kafka, Zookeeper, Hadoop, and Spark, and use that understanding to operate and automate properly configured clusters.

* Work with Engineering to roll out new products and features. 

* Develop infrastructure services to support the Crowdstrike engineering team’s pursuit of a full devops model.

* Work closely with Engineering and Customer Support to troubleshoot time-sensitive production issues, regardless of when they happen. 

* Keep petabytes of critical business data safe, secure, and available. 

Desired Skills & Experience

* Experience automating maintenance and creation of large scale datastores.

* Experience building, securing and supporting internal service APIs

* Experience with large-scale, business-critical Linux environments 

* High level of proficiency with Python 

* Experience operating within the cloud, preferably Amazon Web Services

* Proven ability to work effectively with both local and remote teams 

* Track record of making great decisions, particularly when it matters most

* Rock solid communication skills, verbal and written

* A combination of confidence and independence... with the prudence to know when to ask for help from the rest of the team

* Experience in the information security industry preferred, but not required

* Bachelor’s degree in an applicable field, such as CS, CIS or Engineering

Please email me directly (my HN username)@crowdstrike.com if interested.

~~~
late2part
I'm having a blast at Crowdstrike and we're getting ready to build out a set
of datacenters and boy-howdy, could we use some help!

We have two open positions in my group, and also need 2-3 contractors to help
us for a few months to deploy a few data centers and turn up systems and
networking.

The two open positions are:

1\. Systems/DevOps/Automation Engineer to help us setup systems automation,
reliability, scalability, and monitoring. Full Time Permanent - work anywhere.

2\. Network Engineer to setup the WAN and public cloud integration with the
data centers. Full Time Permanent - work anywhere.

Please send me a note w/ your resume or any questions, or refer me to any
folks who might be interested.

If you're semi-retired or have free time and are looking for a fun project to
work on for a few weeks or months, this could be a great contracting gig and
if you like us maybe you'd want to work with us long term? We'd love to have
help w/ data center implementation, circuit delivery, and general linux stuff.
We're also looking at bringing on some junior folks, so if you know or can
recommend any folks early in their careers, please send them to me!

My email is alan hannan at crowdstrike.com.

------
alie
OpenMail | Venice, CA | ONSITE

OpenMail is hiring! We're an adtech startup based in Venice, CA.

Open roles: Product manager Data Engineer (Python) DevOps Engineer (AWS-based
infrastructure, Python) Frontend Engineer (JS, Angular) Frontend Engineer
(HTML/CSS) QA Automation Engineer (Python) Business Analyst (SQL, Excel)

Some of the perks: Office two blocks from the beach Great benefits: 100%
Medical, Dental and Vision coverage for you and your family

Check out www.openmail.com/careers for more info.

------
hello_world2
akira.md | Toronto | Onsite iOS & Android Developers: 80,000-120,000CAD Akira
is a doctor in your pocket. We’re on a mission to make world-class healthcare
convenient and accessible to all of humanity. With Akira, Canadians can
consult with physicians on-demand by secure text or video. They have mobile
access to their health records, including labs, imaging, doctor’s notes, and
prescriptions. And they have a Personal Health Assistant who will focus on
preventing illness, rather than simply treating it. Based in Toronto, we’re
building an interdisciplinary team of physicians, developers, data scientists
and designers to tackle hard problems in healthcare technology. Our mobile
health platform - currently in beta across Canada - will bring much-needed
change to a medical system still reliant on fax machines and paper charts. Our
long-term goal is to double the average global human lifespan by automating
the delivery of medical advice and treatment. If you're passionate about
moving healthcare forward, email me at alex@akira.md or apply at
[http://akira.md/about.html#careers](http://akira.md/about.html#careers)

------
skiplagged
Skiplagged - New York, NY | REMOTE / ONSITE | Front-end and iOS Engineers

Our mission is to make it easier to experience the world. We provide an
innovative travel service that actually saves people a lot of money on
airfare, for example. Google us for more info. We're a small team of engineers
and are looking to hire as many great engineers as we can find. If you're
interested, tell us why and send along your resume to apply@skiplagged.com

------
diemnguyen
Raptr | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE | Backend Software Engineer Raptr - Our
mission is to optimize the PC gaming experience and offer a way for users to
capture their awesome gameplay moments and share it with the world through
Plays.tv.

For more details, please check out
[http://about.raptr.com/jobs/#post-388](http://about.raptr.com/jobs/#post-388)
Send your resume to: jobs@raptr.com

------
jedberg
Junior Engineer or Summer Intern |
[https://cloudnative.io/yeobot](https://cloudnative.io/yeobot) | Cupertino,
CA, USA | Full-time, Part-time, Intern, Remote | $60K to 84K / yr

Our mission is to make DevOps easier for everyone, so they don’t have to waste
resources on writing code _to run_ their applications, instead of writing code
_for_ their applications.

If you’re interested in any or all of the following you should apply: cloud
computing / AWS, conversational UI, chat bots, machine learning, Python,
ElasticSearch, DevOps, distributed computing, or fully remote teams.

* What you will be doing: We have a long list of features we want to add to our chatbot, Yeobot, so you’ll be writing Python code (and maybe a little bit of Javascript) to implement those features in our chat bot. Since we’re building a fully serverless stack, which is a fairly new thing, there are a lot of opportunities to solve new problems around development and deployment too, like how do we automate deployment to AWS Lambda, how do we do tests, how do we manage code, etc, so you’ll be helping us figure out how to do that too.

We’re a fairly new company, so there will be a lot of freedom but also plenty
of guidance if wanted. Code reviews are usually a pleasant learning
experience.

* To apply: Send an email to {anything}@jedberg.net (be creative!) with the subject "job application". In the email tell us why we should hire you over any other applicant. What makes you better or more driven? How will contribute in a way that no one else can? How will you increase our diversity (and by diversity we don’t mean gender and race, we mean diversity in life experience and culture and opinions).

Then please attach a code sample of code you wrote the majority of, the more
substantive the better. If it’s public, just send the link, and if it’s
private, add it as an attachment or add github.com/jedberg as a reader, as
long as you have permission to share from the owner (no secret corporate code
please!).

We don’t care much about resumes — if you have one send it along, or just a
link to your LinkedIn or equivalent is fine too.

If we like what you wrote, we’ll offer you an interview, which will be a video
chat where we’ll talk about what you wrote in your email, and then ask you
questions about the code you submitted.

Why CloudNative:

* We’re just starting out so you get to play a big part in the direction of our product and company culture

* Our founder (me) is an AWS Hero, as well as one of our advisors, and our other advisor wrote boto and the AWS command line.

* We’re building on a totally serverless stack with AWS Lambda, DynamDB, ElasticSearch and GitHub.

------
propter_hoc
CoPower.me | Montreal, Canada | Full time | Onsite

CoPower is an online impact investing platform, allowing people to invest in
clean energy and green infrastructure. We released the first publicly
accessible impact investment in Canada, a Green Bond. We're a Certified B
Corp, backed by RBC.

Currently hiring for: \- Lead Frontend/UX Dev \- Finance Manager

Interview process is pretty run of the mill. We like hiring by trial too and
are willing to do a paid work test together.

------
bitliner_w
Wonderflow | ONSITE (Amsterdam, Netherlands, Europe)

Product: Advanced Market Research as a Service

Responsibilities: * scale architecture to support the growth of the company *
creation and maintenance of new features

Technologies: Docker, NodeJS, AngularJS, MongoDB, Java, <next cutting edge
technology>, etc.

Hiring process: 2 technical calls.

Salary: 2500 gross Location: Amsterdam Stock options

Link to job offer: [http://goo.gl/TgYHlz](http://goo.gl/TgYHlz)

------
bkinman
Electric Movement | Cupertino, Ca | ONSITE | Robotics Software, Cloud
Software, DevOps

Electric Movement is a robotics engineering company (currently ~30
employees)focused on robotics and electric vehicle projects.

We are developing a custom robot, which when completed, will be the largest
deployment of it's kind.

[http://jobs.electricmovement.com](http://jobs.electricmovement.com)

Thanks, Brandon Kinman brandon@electricmovement.com

------
caueguerra
VarageSale | Toronto, ON | Full-Time

VarageSale is an online marketplace that brings local people together to buy,
sell and connect with their neighbours. Our addicted user base of millions is
growing rapidly and we're in the midst of a significant growth push.

Looking for Backend Ruby, iOS, Android. You can look at all the positions
here: [http://grnh.se/bcfi7n](http://grnh.se/bcfi7n)

------
vlad
Medallia | Palo Alto / San Mateo (CA SF Bay) or Argentina | ONSITE, VISA

Help complete the loop of customer feedback. Are you an Engineer interested in
helping companies collect, respond, and improve to customer feedback --
already used by your favorite hotels, stores, banks & insurance, and car
companies?

Send me your resume (my username)@medallia.com. I myself joined the company
last year via this "Who is Hiring" thread!

~~~
suprithams
Hey, where do I need to send in my resume? I am very much interested in the
position

------
ajm5338
Branch.io | New York City Technical Account Manager \--- Nice to have's:
Mobile Experience, Deep Linking Experience, Technical Background, Sales/BD
Background. \--- More info:
[https://branch.io/careers/?gh_jid=194685](https://branch.io/careers/?gh_jid=194685)
\--- Reach out via website, or send resume to adam@branch.io. Thanks!

------
cortneyrobin
Senior Dev-Ops @Schrödinger

Requirements 3+ years of relevant work experience: DevOps/Infrastructure, Test
Automation, Systems Administration, and/or Development Experience working with
modern infrastructure operations and automation tools:

server virtualization (e.g. Amazon AWS, Xen, Rackspace, VMWare) cluster
configuration (e.g. Chef, Puppet, Salt) continuous integration and testing
(e.g. Jenkins, Hudson, BuildBot)

Apply @ Schrodinger.com

------
bastih
Artory | Berlin, Germany | Full Time | ONSITE

(Senior) Developer

We are looking for developers interested in fine and contemporary arts (our
focus is not in the buying/selling portion of the market process). We have a
small team of designers and developers, and would like to add more developers
to further drive our development efforts. We are putting a lot of user
research into our product, in the hope of allowing developers to guess less
about what our users want. Technological and architectural decisions are still
in the making and you can be part of these discussions, too. Development
efforts are organized as scrum, so you should be comfortable with that.

Current interview process (no guarantees on deviation, we're still figuring it
out):

* Short anonymous programming test, shouldn't take long and you'll always receive a reviewed version back, regardless of our decision to take hiring further

* short call on getting to know each other, figure out open questions from CV etc

* 1h skype call/coffee/onsite casual/technical conversation, we'll send you a rough set of topics beforehand when we're interested in specific knowledge/topics

* potentially another conversation on team fit

* 1-2 paid work day(s)

Our stack: python (django), postgres, elastic, angular2, typescript, docker +
(what you might add in the future)

Some benefits: Market pay rates for Berlin, Apple-y hardware to work, awesome
office, (maybe) stock options.

Specializations/topics we are specifically interested in (non-exhaustive) and
if you like any of these, please get in contact:

* Full stack security

* Data extraction from semi-structured data

* Data deduplication/cleanup

* Image processing/content analysis

If you are interested in other topics which you think might be relevant to
startups in the art world, please don't hesitate to still inquire.

If you are interested to hear more, get in touch through sebastian.hillig -- @
-- artory.com. Or directly apply through: [https://artory-
gmbh.workable.com/j/DBF103A447](https://artory-gmbh.workable.com/j/DBF103A447)

Edit: formatting

------
deusex_
foodpanda | Berlin | ONSITE | Full-time

We're an established food-delivery start-up with strong funding
([http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/30/please-
sir/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/30/please-sir/)), established presence in
a number of countries and we're focused on technology and automation to be the
key elements to our further success.

We are looking for engineers for our logistics dispatching platform. We take
an algorithmic approach for fully automated dispatching. Math/stats skills are
also welcome.

The platform is simple modern Java 8 and Node.js microservice architecture, we
heavily rely on AWS to scale for our strong daily peaks and use much of the
tools available in AWS. The team is a fully self-managed devops team taking
decisions about everything from infrastructure to front-end.

Interview over Skype or in person if located in Berlin, quick two-round
process discussing past experience, explaining the new project, doing a bit of
open-ended coding together.

E-mail directly v.vondra@foodpanda.com

------
joshdance
Grow.com | Provo | onsite | Full-time

What: business dashboards and KPI tool. Connect to hundreds of data source
(GA, databases, Shopify, Quickbooks, Salesforce) to get real time reports.
Stop wasting time running reports in Excel.

Full stack dev - Angular frontend, Node backend, Postgres db Customer Success
(implementation and support) Sales

Fun data problems, fast growing company

If you have any question please send me an email at josh@grow.com

------
jf22
BTE | Hartford, CT | Full-Time | Remote | $: > Market

At BTE we’ve been collecting data across all business operations for years. We
are ready to unlock the potential of all the data we’ve been collecting by
starting a data science initiative that you’ll lead. We’ve got data, servers,
and technical talent to assist in this effort. You’d be responsible for
building a data science initiative from the ground up using whatever tools and
techniques you need.

Work with fun, smart, and self-motivated people at a highly successful and
growing company in the ticket broker industry. As a data scientist at our
company, you'll get to help build high-quality data scientist projects that
provide tremendous value to the business.

Instead of being employee #938393938 like at a large corporation you’ll be a
critical member of the team on a first name basis with the owner. Our company
and technology teams are small and nimble. You won't be smothered by meetings
and are mostly free to choose how you accomplish your goals.

We are a 100% remote work company but think it’s important to get together for
a face to face once and awhile. Our culture is very dynamic but this isn’t a
startup. There aren’t any weekend consuming death marches get things done but
we all work hard in a balanced way.

Job Description:

* Manage, architect and analyze big data in order to build data-driven insights and high impact data models.

* Create a value chain to help address the challenges of acquiring data, evaluating its value, distilling & analyzing.

* Examine data from multiple sources and share insights which provide a competitive advantage.

* Team with business stakeholders and developers to design, develop and deploy state-of-the-art, data-driven predictive/descriptive models to solve business problems using the latest and most appropriate technologies in statistical modeling and machine learning.

Required Skills: * 3-5 years of experience with statistical computing and
machine learning tools: R, Python, SAS, SQL

* Experience manipulating structured and unstructured data sources.

Desired Skills (nice to have): * Degree in a relevant field like statistics,
computer science or applied math, etc.

* C#

* Microsoft Sql Server

Please send resume to johnefarrell@gmail.com

------
rekado
Berlin Institute for Medical Systems Biology

Max Delbrueck Center

Berlin, Germany

ONSITE

* What: Scientific programmer/devops in bioinformatics / computational biology.

* Remuneration according to German TVöD/Bund E13, depending on qualification and experience.

The full job ad can be found here: [https://www.mdc-
berlin.de/jobs/808418/10670](https://www.mdc-berlin.de/jobs/808418/10670)

------
ianejames
iOffer | San Francisco, CA | FULLTIME | ONSITE

In 2002, iOffer revolutionized eCommerce by launching a transparent,
negotiable marketplace. Our mission was to disrupt the status quo -- frenetic
and rivalrous auction sites -- by empowering real people to buy, sell and
trade on their own terms.

Position: Full-Stack Software Engineer

We're looking for a talented and motivated engineer who is looking to gain
experience in the full stack of a web application. Some education in computer
science or software engineering is a requirement, and experience with our
technologies (especially Rails) is a huge plus. But most importantly the ideal
applicant should be able to learn quickly, be eager to take on new challenges,
and work well with our existing team.

Technologies:

* Ruby on Rails (MySQL, Ruby, HTML, CSS, Javascript, JQuery, Prototype) * Microservices (Apache Thrift, Node.js) * Caching (Memcached, Redis) * Queueing (Resque, Sidekiq) * Git * Remote payment API's

If you think you'd be great for this position, please email me at
ian@ioffer.com and tell me why.

------
yavi
Senior Full Stack | Alpha | Onsite | New York, NY

We're building _the_ platform for on-demand user insights. Used by Fortune
500s - see some of our clients at alphahq.com.

* Flexible hours * Unlimited vacation policy * Stack built on Sinatra, Mongo, and modern Javascript (ES6+)

To apply, shoot Haggai an email at haggai@alphahq.com . Please include 'Senior
Full Stack - HN' in the title of the email.

------
sinzone
Mashape - SF, Toronto, London

[https://www.mashape.com/](https://www.mashape.com/)

Makers of the Open Source API Gateway Kong:
[https://getkong.org/](https://getkong.org/)

Jobs: [https://market.mashape.com/jobs](https://market.mashape.com/jobs)

------
ifc
Onsite - Mountian View, CA. Visa tranfers ok. We are in search of a couple
strong backend engineers, front end engineers, full stack, customer success
managers and data scientist. More info can be found at
[https://analyticsmd.com](https://analyticsmd.com). Ping me at
davebarrett@analyticsmd if interested.

------
jason_wang
TrueVault (W14) | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.truevault.com/](https://www.truevault.com/)

TrueVault is building a more secure Web. We're looking for more people to join
our team to help us to move faster. TrueVault currently provides HIPAA
compliant storage API. We are looking to expand and fulfill other compliance
and security requirements to empower developers to focus on their core
business. If you are passionate about security, infrastructure, and hard
problems, we want to talk to you.

We have active openings in
([https://www.truevault.com/careers](https://www.truevault.com/careers)) * Sr.
Account Executive * Experienced Business Development Representative

Team Activities: * exploring new features and ideas * team events, family
days, outings * continuous learning (education/conference budget) * show &
tell events

Perks: * Generous Equipment budget * Fully Covered Medical/Dental/Vision +
Dependents * Commuter + Gym/Health Benefits * Flexible Hours and Unlimited
sick days/vacation days

If you're interested, please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/truevault](https://jobs.lever.co/truevault) and be sure
to mention HN - I'll make sure we get back to you directly.

------
s3nnyy
swissQuant | Switzerland, Zurich | Java Engineer / Quant | Full-time (remote
possible for 1-2 days per week)

Salary ranges around 8000 - 11.000 CHF / month after taxes (yes after taxes).
Quant developers use their skills and experience across technology and finance
to create industry leading software components for portfolio construction,
risk management and private client advisory.

Needed skills: \- Java stack, Hibernate, JUnit/BDD, experience with SOAP or
RESTful web services, web UI technology for example ZK, JavaScript, D3.

Recruiting process: \- Talk to HR (phone) \- Talk to hiring manager (phone) \-
Take home programming task that takes you around 2h - 4h. \- Interview that
tests both for Java and finance skills / knowledge (onsite).

More info: [http://www.swissquant.com/en/775/Open-
Positions.htm?Job=2350...](http://www.swissquant.com/en/775/Open-
Positions.htm?Job=23505)

Write us a mail, if you want to apply: swissquant@gmx.ch

------
bitsandbytes
Booking.com - ONSITE

Booking.com, the largest OTA on the planet, is the flagship brand of the $67B
Priceline group (NASDAQ:PCLN). The interview process generally includes a
HackerRank, 1 or 2 phone screens and several onsite interviews depending on
the position. Booking.com offers generous relocation packages for all of the
tech positions.

 _Amsterdam:_

Software Developer: [http://grnh.se/n1j2ca](http://grnh.se/n1j2ca)

Front End Developer: [http://grnh.se/y6b1hg](http://grnh.se/y6b1hg)

iOS Developer: [http://grnh.se/v2h0tu](http://grnh.se/v2h0tu)

UX Designer: [http://grnh.se/0u1ir3](http://grnh.se/0u1ir3)

Sr. Product Designer: [http://grnh.se/p02ebd](http://grnh.se/p02ebd)

Data Scientist - General: [http://grnh.se/80hgek](http://grnh.se/80hgek)

Data Scientist - Machine Learning:
[http://grnh.se/0wn3p4](http://grnh.se/0wn3p4)

Sr. Data Scientist - General: [http://grnh.se/2dm0ro](http://grnh.se/2dm0ro)

Sr. Data Scientist - Machine Learning:
[http://grnh.se/5u4ksy](http://grnh.se/5u4ksy)

MySQL DBA: [http://grnh.se/7mgiro](http://grnh.se/7mgiro)

Product Owner - E-commerce: [http://grnh.se/hl10q6](http://grnh.se/hl10q6)

Product Owner - Security: [http://grnh.se/i2lqnc](http://grnh.se/i2lqnc)

Product Owner - Data Science: [http://grnh.se/6w4512](http://grnh.se/6w4512)

 _China:_

Full Stack Developer (Beijing): [http://grnh.se/v51kpe](http://grnh.se/v51kpe)

Software Developer (Shanghai): [http://grnh.se/h6r03t](http://grnh.se/h6r03t)

iOS Developer (Shanghai): [http://grnh.se/k2hoqv](http://grnh.se/k2hoqv)

UX Designer (Shanghai): [http://grnh.se/n1hrt6](http://grnh.se/n1hrt6)

Mobile App Designer (Shanghai): [http://grnh.se/8fbhed](http://grnh.se/8fbhed)

 _Seattle:_

Lead Front End Engineer: [http://grnh.se/8v40kp](http://grnh.se/8v40kp)

Sr. Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/uj0pe](http://grnh.se/uj0pe)

Product Designer: [http://grnh.se/dhq76s](http://grnh.se/dhq76s)

 _Cambridge, UK:_

Research Data Scientist - Web Marketing:
[http://grnh.se/4vuw6d](http://grnh.se/4vuw6d)

 _ALL OTHER JOBS:_ [http://grnh.se/6cd3km](http://grnh.se/6cd3km)

~~~
rbastic
Hi,

The link for the Sr. Software Engineer is broken.

~~~
bitsandbytes
[http://grnh.se/uj0pei](http://grnh.se/uj0pei)

------
art187
Fashion Metric | Austin | Full-time | Full Stack Developer

Fashion Metric is changing the way people buy clothes both in-store and
online. We're a math and data company tackling big problems with cutting-edge
technology and we're looking to grow our team with smart, creative people.

Stack: Python + Docker + Cloud + undefined front end Compensation: $90K -
$120K + equity

~~~
judahmeek
[http://fashionmetric.com/careers.html](http://fashionmetric.com/careers.html)
is their site and apparently they're looking for Dev Ops.

------
hackband
Actimo | On-site (Copenhagen, Denmark)

Innovative messaging SaaS platform, giving our customers a brand new way of
reaching out. For the right candidates, we will assist in getting a work
permit for Denmark.

Stack: \- NodeJS \- AngularJS

Roles: \- Fullstack \- QA engineer

Find out more at [https://actimo.com/jobs/](https://actimo.com/jobs/)

------
zbear
AXIOM ZEN | Vancouver, Canada | Santiago, Chile | FULL-TIME | ONSITE (visa
assistance provided)

Axiom Zen is an award-winning venture studio. Our products have made “Best of
the Year” lists (Apple; The Next Web), and are used by the world’s leading
companies – including Adobe, Sony, Starbucks, Phillips, and SEGA. In 2015
alone, our work was featured in TIME, The New York Times, USA Today, and
Wired. We just made the cover of Canadian Business' 2016 "Most Innovative
Companies in Canada".

\- ZenHub Backend Engineer - [http://www.ze.nr/5mbFw](http://www.ze.nr/5mbFw)

\- Interwebs Mechanic (DevOps SysAdmin) -
[http://www.ze.nr/UWTmj](http://www.ze.nr/UWTmj)

\- Founders and Startup Veterans: CEO, COO, CTO -
[http://www.ze.nr/neLHF](http://www.ze.nr/neLHF)

We are also looking for founder-quality product people to lead cutting-edge
projects on web, mobile, IoT, and VR. To apply, email us with some thoughts on
what that means to you: product@axiomzen.co

Didn't find what you're looking for? Email us your own job description:
join@axiomzen.co

[https://www.axiomzen.co](https://www.axiomzen.co)

------
xfax
Axial | Full-Time | New York, NY | ONSITE

Axial is building the most data-rich network for private capital markets. We
help private business owners find capital or sell their businesses by
connecting them to relevant advisors and investors. We are backed by First
Round, Redpoint and Comcast Ventures.

I am hiring for two positions --

Senior Data Engineer -- We are looking for someone to own our data
infrastructure. We have a functional Data Warehouse and ETL pipeline but there
is tons of room for improvements. We are also looking at ingesting (paid or
publicly available) new data feeds and would need this person to lead the
architecture and implementation of this project.

Full spec here: [http://www.axial.net/about/current-
openings/?gh_jid=114413](http://www.axial.net/about/current-
openings/?gh_jid=114413)

Data Analyst -- We are looking for a recent college graduate to come help us
with our decision research and business intelligence projects. This will be a
great position for you if you are looking to operate on the boundary between
data and business strategy.

Draft spec here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Y7K7o9VXfRE1rCWp2eibXHXG...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Y7K7o9VXfRE1rCWp2eibXHXGxQMt8LZGNVtgauMWvNQ/edit?usp=sharing)

More info on our benefits etc. here:
[http://www.axial.net/careers/](http://www.axial.net/careers/)

Feel free to reach out to me directly at farhan.ahmed@axial.net.

------
wayfaringrob
Human API | Redwood City, CA & Vancouver, BC | Full-time | ONSITE |
[http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/) | jobs@humanapi.co

== About us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. We're solving a hard but interesting problem: health data exchange. We
ingest health data from thousands of sources and transform that data into an
API that developers can build apps on. This allows thousands of developers to
create apps that improve peoples' lives. Our investors include a16z, Eric
Schmidt, Blue Run Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== What you will build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you’ll be involved in one or more of the following areas:

    
    
      - Modeling clinical data: organizing and normalizing the world of health data
      - Developing and scaling structured APIs
      - Scaling our ingestion platform and optimizing a multivariate rate limited system
      - Data engineering and building tools for data science - NLP and Classification
      - Powering platforms and tools for customers to build health apps
    

== Open roles ==

Most of our engineers have a diverse programming background (Javascript
(Node.js) / Scala / Python / Java / C), and most roles require willingness to
work on Node.js. However, we gravitate toward using the right tool for the
job. Experience with some of the following is required:

    
    
      - Stream processing and unified log systems with Kafka and RabbitMQ
      - Mongodb, Redis and Cassandra for data storage
      - Data analysis with Spark or Python tools
      - Building and scaling a modern infrastructure stack with Docker and Mesos
      - Building consumer focused apps and/or developer focused tools
      - Powering search with ElasticSearch and related tools
      - Building a performant mobile UI using React
    

You can read more about some of the open roles here:
[http://humanapi.co/company/join](http://humanapi.co/company/join)

We'd love to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we
hire for people, not roles. If you're interested, contact jobs@humanapi.co

------
clay_to_n
Stasis Labs | Los Angeles | Onsite or Remote | Part of Techstars Healthcare
Accelerator

Stasis Labs is hiring a web and mobile engineer to help us improve the quality
of patient care. We are working on a hard problem, and aim to make a sizable
impact through technology. We build a connected vitals monitoring system for
patients who are not currently monitored, and are launching our first product
this year to Indian hospitals. We are a part of the Techstars Healthcare
Accelerator, in Partnership witch Cedars-Sinai.

We are seeking someone with experience in full-stack web development, dev-ops,
server management, and web application deployment. We want you to own our web
deployment process, and write great full-stack web code in an environment
where security and data integrity are critical.

Our software stack includes C++ running on our device, an Android application
for doctors, and a web application (node.js backend, React frontend). We're
using both Bluetooth Low Energy and wi-fi. Our cloud backend is an important
part of our product.

You will primarily be on the web side (backend, frontend, and infrastructure),
but you will be exposed to and helping integrate our Android app and medical
device as well.

You will have a great deal of autonomy and be responsible for crafting the
culture, technology and processes of our company. We're a small team and are
looking for someone who can learn quickly and become competent in multiple
parts of the tech stack. We hope the idea of working with a variety of
technologies excites you. Startup experience is a plus.

We are an equal opportunity employer and value diversity at our company. We do
not discriminate on the basis of race, religion, color, national origin,
gender, sexual orientation, age, marital status, veteran status, or disability
status. We are just beginning, and are striving to build an inclusive and
balanced company culture.

\+ Requirements:

\---- Experience with node.js

\---- Experience building single page applications in JavaScript

\+ Preferred:

\---- Experience with React

\---- Experience running highly reliable cloud servers on AWS or similar IaaS
provider

\---- Experience building web-connected Android applications

\---- Experience working at a startup

To apply, please email a resume and cover letter (in email body is fine) to
software@stasislabs.com

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Full Stack Instructor + Curriculum Architect | SF or Remote
| [http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is an immersive and 100% online development bootcamp where
students only pay tuition when they get a job. We're a mission-driven company
with the goal of launching a million high-growth careers around the world
while having fun doing so.

Instructors are the heart of everything we do and we are looking for an
experienced and opinionated full stack web developer who will run the
Immersive program while leading development of the curriculum. This is not a
lecture-based position -- we heavily lean on demos and code review while
supporting our pair-programming students when they have questions.

Because we are 100% online, this is a REMOTE OK position which allows for a
high degree of lifestyle flexibility while giving you a chance to potentially
affect millions of lives with the lessons, demos, projects and posts you
create.

Requirements:

* 5+ years team-based development experience, 3+ in Ruby/Rails or JavaScript and relevant frameworks (e.g. AngularJS). Strong CS, testing and data fundamentals.

* Significant experience with writing, sharing and educating (e.g. blogging, delivering conference talks, podcasting, teaching, or committing to OSS). Great communication is prized over specific teaching experience.

* A legitimate passion for education and, preferably, also a quirky weird sense of fun.

Apply with your CV, a description of why you are a good fit, and any relevant
links to Github, conference talks, blog posts etc. to
careers@vikingcodeschool.com

------
kentf
Tilt.com | (US, UK, Canada)

[https://www.tilt.com/learn/jobs](https://www.tilt.com/learn/jobs)

* UI/UX

* Engineering

* Ops

* Support

------
augustflanagan
BabyList - Oakland, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

BabyList is making it easier for new parents to prepare for one of the biggest
events in their lives. We have an extremely engaged user-base, we’re growing
quickly and making real money. Our core product is a universal baby registry,
and we are developing our own e-commerce platform and content site. Our HQ is
in the Old Oakland neighborhood, 3 blocks from the 12th Street BART. We're a
smart and diverse team of 15. Our users actually notice and love what we do
(read our AppStore reviews for proof).

 __Front-end Software Engineer: __

Our front-end is driven by React /Redux, Sass, Bootstrap, and we recently
released a new section of our iOS app powered by React Native. You would join
an excellent product team of 4 software engineers and 2 designers.

Requirements:

\- You've coded a lot, you're hands on, and passionate about building world
class applications.

\- Expert-level fluency in Javascript and one modern front-end framework.

\- Experience with OOCSS methodologies and an almost unhealthy obsession with
keeping CSS (Sass) clean and scalable.

\- Experience with modern front-end build tools (Babel, Browserify, Webpack,
Gulp, etc).

\- User-obsessed. Once you get to know our users, you deeply empathize and
genuinely like them. You could get on the phone with a user (or their
grandmother) if they were having an issue.

\- You’re opinionated and care intensely about the little details that make a
great user experience.

 __Senior Fullstack Engineer: __

Our server-side code is powered by Ruby on Rails, MySQL and Redis.

Requirements:

\- You've coded a lot, you're hands on, and passionate about building world
class applications.

\- Expert-level fluency in at least one of Ruby, Java, Python, or another
modern server-side object-oriented programming language.

\- Bachelors in CS, or equivalent experience.

\- Experience designing and implementing scalable web services.

\- Deep knowledge of testing best practices and continuous deployment.

I'd love to tell you more over the phone or in person. Contact me at
august[at]babyli.st or see our jobs page for other open positions -
[https://babyli.st/jobs](https://babyli.st/jobs)

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Course Mentor | Remote | Part Time |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp. We're a mission-
driven company with the goal of launching a million high-growth careers around
the world while having fun doing so.

Our mentor-led program pairs students with industry veterans who perform
weekly code reviews as part of the learning process. Mentors work with
students all the way through either our back end (Ruby / Rails / SQL /
Algorithms) portion of the course and/or our Front End (JS / Angular) portion
of the course. We prefer full stack mentors but are open to working with great
people on all fronts. Mentors are compensated for check-ins.

Requirements:

* 5+ years of professional development experience as part of an engineering team.

* Strong grounding in CS fundamentals like Data Structures and Algorithms.

* Relevant experience with [CS, Ruby, Rails] and/or [JavaScript, AngularJS].

Email careers@vikingcodeschool.com with your CV, links and anything else that
would prove your development or teaching ability and general awesomeness.

------
apbp
Transcriptic | Full Time | ONSITE (Menlo Park, CA) | www.transcriptic.com

All job listings:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring)

Transcriptic is setting new standards for basic research by making life
science discoveries cheaper, faster, and more accessible than anyone thought
possible. We enable scientists to run experiments on our automated work cells
via our web application from anywhere in the world. Rather than carry out wet-
lab experiments by hand, researchers can code up (or visually configure) their
experimental protocols and then run them in Transcriptic's central, highly
automated 'biocenter' in an on-demand way. Customers have no upfront capital
costs and pay for only what they use. Life science research today is
incredibly slow, error-prone, monotonous, and expensive with researchers
spending many hours a day every day just moving small volumes of liquids from
one place to another. We're building a long-term company to completely change
the way life science research and development is done.

On top of our robotic work cells is a slew of internal services as well as a
Rails app that acts as our lab information management system and customer-
facing UI. Challenges for our web devs range from building rich, interactive
interfaces for composing protocols to presenting analytical data generated by
the lab back to the user. We use d3, React, and CoffeeScript today, but you'd
be free to choose your own tools and libraries.

We're a rapidly growing startup, now 30-something people, well funded ($15M)
and have customers at places like Harvard, MIT, Caltech, UCSF, and Stanford.
You'd be able to work on interesting science and hard technology in a small,
all technical team with lots of freedom and resources.

We're looking for talented people to join our team. You'll have competitive
salary and benefits, subsidized commuting, free caffeine and food, and great
teammates.

Our process takes 2-4 weeks, and includes 2 30-minute phone calls, a take-home
exercise, and an onsite interview. During the first call, we'll go more into
what you can expect during the process.

Recent coverage:
[http://learn.transcriptic.com/news](http://learn.transcriptic.com/news) All
job listings:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring)
team at transcriptic.com

------
jhallchefsteps
Seattle WA, Onsite/Full time - FullStack Developer @ ChefSteps
[http://chefsteps.applytojob.com/apply/x9pPkp/Fullstack-
Web-D...](http://chefsteps.applytojob.com/apply/x9pPkp/Fullstack-Web-
Developer)

------
jhallchefsteps
Seattle, WA - JavaScript Developer (Angular) - Onsite/Full time
[http://chefsteps.applytojob.com/apply/y9RANX/JavaScript-
Engi...](http://chefsteps.applytojob.com/apply/y9RANX/JavaScript-Engineer)

------
EmilLondon
Citymapper. London, UK. (ONSITE VISA INTERNS)

Hiring for ALL roles (engineering, design, product, data science).

Apply at [https://citymapper.com/jobs/](https://citymapper.com/jobs/)

Also you can contact me at emil at citymapper dot com if you have any
questions.

~~~
splike
There are quite a lot reviews from people that have had negative experiences
applying to Citymapper on Glassdoor. Would you care to comment?

------
artivest
Artivest | New York, NY | artivest.co

We are building a better and more accessible way to invest into Private Equity
and Hedge Funds.

Roles

    
    
      * DevOps
    
      * Junior / Midlevel Front-end Engineers (AngularJS)
    
      * Junior / Midlevel Back-end Engineers (Python, Django)
    
    

Apply to jobs@artivest.co

------
bechampion
to all employers: Could you please avoid asking "What's your favourite thing
about this company" unless you're called Facebook, Google,Github? It's likely
that we (applicants) never used your services and it gets a little awkward.
Much Love.

------
Mikha
DoubleDutch | San Francisco | Onsite

About Us: The first event app to bring engagement and event performance
together to make events memorable, measurable, and more successful.
DoubleDutch apps are about more than just social networking — we’re tying
people and data together to get the most relevant content in front of users,
regardless if they’re attending the event, organizing it, or exhibiting there.
We want our employees to do the best work of their careers here, so we give
them the autonomy and transparency needed to get things done.Come join us!

Director of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/d6baaf42-d98c-45d0-b3a6-a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/d6baaf42-d98c-45d0-b3a6-a8822713d7c8?lever-
source=hackernews)

Front-End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/dc9822d9-16f3-4860-b386-6a...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/dc9822d9-16f3-4860-b386-6abcb8bbe239?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/5daa11d0-b4f7-4e30-a178-a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/5daa11d0-b4f7-4e30-a178-a8b061e83ca8?lever-
source=hackernews)

Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9ac3c942-c73c-471a-821a-f4...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9ac3c942-c73c-471a-821a-f498a0a35cab?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior Software Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/22d27ca9-e00f-4035-a63e-9b...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/22d27ca9-e00f-4035-a63e-9b9cb9e4663b?lever-
source=hackernews)

Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9e785200-683d-491b-803f-4c...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9e785200-683d-491b-803f-4cba6f618fca?lever-
source=hackernews)

Sr. QA Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/f9ea794b-cf90-449f-b482-a7...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/f9ea794b-cf90-449f-b482-a73d99dcbfab?lever-
source=hackernews)

DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/651c62b8-5501-43a3-afc7-6d...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/651c62b8-5501-43a3-afc7-6ded8d6f9c8d?lever-
source=hackernews)

------
jauntvr_amy
Jaunt VR (www.jauntvr.com) - Palo Alto, CA - Full Time

We are a virtual reality start up building end to end solution for cinematic
virtual reality experiences.

We are hiring: Audio Software Engineer, DevOps Engineer, Build and Release
Engineer

For more information, check us out at: www.jauntvr.com/careers

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight | Munich | Germany | Visa & Relocation support

At Stylight we build a fashion website where users find inspiration and can
search for fashion. We're among Munich hottest startups and quite
international. English is our company language and we have colleagues from 20+
nations. We run joint engineering and business teams, to maximize the impact
of each engineer.

\-----------------------------------------------

We're hiring:

* Senior Full Stack Developer ([http://stylig.ht/Senior_Fullstack_Developer](http://stylig.ht/Senior_Fullstack_Developer))

* System Administrator ([http://stylig.ht/1rgJXj5](http://stylig.ht/1rgJXj5))

\-----------------------------------------------

Interested? Contact me on sandra.jasarevic@stylight.com. Want to know more
about us? Check out our Tech Blog:
[http://tech.stylight.com/](http://tech.stylight.com/)

------
kristenatmodus
Modus Create | Remote

I'm looking for an engineer who is comfortable with React Native and who can
apply iOS Audio / Core Audio. This is a short term, full time contract.
Interested? Email me: kristen at moduscreate dot com. Have an awesome day!!

------
thomas-b
webridge.asia | Phnom Penh, Cambodia | Full-Time | Onsite | Visa

webridge.asia is an IT service and product company, and we are looking for
some more pationate people to join one of the best working environment in
Cambodia.

* PHP, Symfony, PostgreSQL, AngularJS * Phabricator, Jenkins, Git, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible

Full-Stack Web Developer: [http://smrtr.io/_UghNw](http://smrtr.io/_UghNw)
Technical PM: [http://smrtr.io/knaixw](http://smrtr.io/knaixw)

You can send your applications to job+hn at webridge.asia or just contact us
for more info and get to know each other

------
katrina_durant
Datanyze | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE | All roles from sales to engineering
(including VP level)

Hi everyone! Katrina from Datanyze here. We are NOT your average startup! We
bootstrapped the company passed $1 million in annual recurring revenue, then
raised a seed round (about a year and a half ago) from some great investors,
including Google Ventures and Mark Cuban!

We take our work seriously, but not ourselves. We know when to work hard and
when to play hard (we're going to Vegas if we hit a big milestone this month!)
and we're having a blast building amazing solutions for sales and marketing
teams.

We have open positions for everything from entry-level sales and support to
VPs of various departments (engineering, sales, marketing, etc.).

If you want to hear more or know someone amazing who might be interested,
please email me directly at katrina@datanyze.com!

------
Rockmohan
Read carefully [http://www.volivesolutions.com/wordpress-website-
development...](http://www.volivesolutions.com/wordpress-website-development-
company.html)

------
sumana25
Onsite|Permanent Position |Oslo, (Norway) Software Engineer, Analytics, Data
Insights - Telenor Digital AS

Are you an experienced software developer with a passion for data analytics?
Do you want to participate in a team with a key role in our game changing
strategic transformation to becoming a digital service provider? Do you want
to bring to life your passion for Big Data in a truly agile and international
environment?

Our challenge Telenor is a large international company, spanning 13 countries
and with our 200M+ customers, we are experiencing an exploding increase in
real-time digital data – especially in Asia. We are now building a data lake
in AWS that will ingest, process and govern all of this data. How do we map
the customer across various feeds down to specific use cases in the most
optimal way?

Who do we think we need? We, the Data Insights team at Telenor Digital, want a
strong team player with a passion for high quality code, who easily
communicates both with the other team members and with our customers. In our
team, we combine an ambitious pride of workmanship with a humble attitude, and
we want you who believes you bring these qualities to the table.

Professional qualification: • Strong front end developer skills. HTML, CSS,
and Javascript, with knowledge of d3.js or other charting libraries.
Clojurescript is a plus. • You have worked with various programming languages,
like Java, Clojure, or Python. • Experience with some SQL database, preferably
PostgreSQL. • Experience with Cloud Computing, specially with AWS. • Deep
foundation in computer science; data structures, algorithms and programming
languages, as well as networking and concurrency. • Exposure to architectural
patterns of a large, high-scale web application • Effective in a Linux
terminal (shell scripting, configuration files, etc.). • You enjoy automating
things and building systems. • Continuous Integration and Delivery is
important to you, and writing tests a given.

Why should you join us? • You will be part of a rapidly growing young team,
where the role will highly depend on you. • You will get to work in an agile,
autonomous and self-organizing environment, because nothing is constant when
we look at the future. • You get to work with modern tools and infrastructure
• You get to choose your own dev machine and which tools to run on them. We
mostly use Macs, but it’s up to you. You pick out the phone you want. • You
get to work in several markets across Europe and Asia with different consumer
needs and market dynamics

Application Link -[http://tinyurl.com/h4rwjxw](http://tinyurl.com/h4rwjxw)

------
allie0106
Company: Ramsey Solutions Job: Android Developer Location: Brentwood, TN, USA
Allows remote: No

URL:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oq7H1fwZ&s=Android_Developer](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oq7H1fwZ&s=Android_Developer)
VISA: No Would you enjoy building a native Android app that reaches hundreds
of thousands of people to help them take control of their hard-earned money?
Do you get excited about solving problems and winning in the market alongside
talented product designers, product managers, and digital marketers? The
Ramsey Solutions team has been working on the API and design for our Android
app, and now we are ready for someone to help us bring it to life!

------
aioprisan
HubSpot | Boston/Cambridge, MA | Full-time, Onsite | Senior Full Stack
Software Engineer (inbound.org) | aoprisan@hubspot.com

HubSpot is looking for a senior full stack software engineer to help build a
community of Inbound marketers on inbound.org. This is an exciting opportunity
for someone looking to wear many hats and join a startup within a startup.
We’re building the largest marketing community website, inbound.org, as part
of HubSpot Labs, HubSpot’s R&D group. We get to test our hypotheses, iterate
and ship code daily. Our full-stack engineers own features end-to-end, with
unparalleled independence and flexibility.

Duties:

* Develops and maintains both client-side and server-side of scalable software that works on a wide variety of modern browsers Mentors and develops more junior software engineers by providing advice, coaching and educational opportunities

* Contribute to the overall design and architecture of inbound.org's deployment product, as well as creating technical design specifications

* Participates as part of an agile product team in all stages of the development lifecycle including architecture, design, coding, unit testing, and code reviews

* Works autonomously at a senior level and trusted to run with a project without constant guidance, while following conventions and best practices

* Talks with customers to better understand real-world software use cases and proposes product roadmap features

* Works with marketing and growth teams to come up with technical solutions that balance time to market with community and growth impacts

* Provides information by collecting, analyzing, and summarizing development and service issues

* Ability to automate machine image startup/shutdown with scaling and fault tolerance considerations

* Works with designers to implement a consistent look and feel

* Accomplishes engineering and organization mission by completing related results as needed

Qualifications:

* Not afraid to ship small, functional pieces that allow us to validate hypotheses than creating perfect solutions

* 4+ years of full-stack software engineering experience

* Ability to work with a remote team and meet deadlines

* Excellent communications skills, written and verbal

* Highly motivated with strong attention to detail

* Portfolio of relevant work that you can share or show us

More details:
[http://www.hubspot.com/jobs/apply?gh_jid=206395](http://www.hubspot.com/jobs/apply?gh_jid=206395)

------
chrisbrookins
Java Engineer at Help Scout | REMOTE | Full-time

Apply at [https://help-scout.workable.com/jobs/234938](https://help-
scout.workable.com/jobs/234938) More about our culture at
[http://helpscout.com/careers](http://helpscout.com/careers)

The 22-person engineering team at Help Scout is dedicated to delivering a
wonderful experience for our 6,000+ customers in more than 60 countries. This
position requires senior-level skill and experience because we work remotely
and mostly autonomously.

The ideal engineer for this position loves building RESTful APIs and other web
services at scale. You relish the opportunity to take on a challenging
problem, choose the right tool for the job and build an elegant, scalable
solution. We leverage Solr for several tools at Help Scout and are looking for
someone that can improve and maintain our implementation as we grow.

Tools We Use:

Java 8

Apache Solr, MySQL, MongoDB

Spring, Play frameworks

RabbitMQ

Git

Your first project involves working with another Java/Solr engineer to build
and own our Search and Reporting services. Solr runs all search functions,
reporting, folder views and other areas of the product. On a daily basis,
you'll work on improving existing code, adding new functionality and API
endpoints all with a focus on testing and documentation. Your team will be
responsible for handling large amounts of data within Solr and ensuring it can
be searched/delivered with optimal performance.

Aside from a bi-weekly planning and grooming meetings, you'll be able to work
interruption-free. 90% of our communication happens in Slack. You'll be
working with product people that challenge you to get better every day. The
founders are technical and committed to creating a magical experience for
customers. You'll deploy work that moves the needle for businesses around the
world.

About You

You became an engineer because you like writing software that helps people.You
have a history of working on Java projects at scale and can bring a high level
of expertise to the business. Your code is not only a pleasure for customers
to use, but for other engineers to read and understand easily. A big part of
being great at your job revolves around being very organized and
communicative. It’s clear from your experience that you have those
characteristics.

Apply at [https://help-scout.workable.com/jobs/234938](https://help-
scout.workable.com/jobs/234938)

------
zlab
Garmin International | Software Engineer | Yarmouth, Maine

Garmin International's mobile development team in Yarmouth, Maine is looking
for a self-motivated and passionate Software Engineer to develop firmware,
iOS/Android applications, algorithms, and mapping technology in C++ for our
outdoor products area, specifically for our two-way satellite communication
and navigation devices.

If interested in learning more about this opportunity and Garmin's amazing
company culture and benefits package, visit: [http://careers.garmin.com/en-
US#160008J](http://careers.garmin.com/en-US#160008J).

------
zhwrd
Unata (unata.com) is a VC-backed, Toronto-based startup in the enterprise
retail space. We are building the retail experience of the future. We work
with large retailers to power their digital experiences, while personalizing
each shopper’s content and offers based on their purchase history. We’re
connecting the physical shopping experience with the best of the digital
world. We are growing fast and need to scale our core product team.

Current stack

Backend: Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Numpy, Pandas), PostgreSQL, Cassandra,
Jenkins CI, Redis, Memcached, ElasticSearch

Frontend (including Mobile): Angular.js, Sass, Grunt

Open Positions

\- Platform Engineer > [http://unata.com/platform-
eng](http://unata.com/platform-eng)

\- Director Of Data Science > [https://unata.com/careers/director-of-data-
science/](https://unata.com/careers/director-of-data-science/)

\- Data Science Engineer > [http://unata.com/data-sci-
eng](http://unata.com/data-sci-eng)

\- Data Developer > [http://unata.com/data-developer](http://unata.com/data-
developer)

\- UI/UX Designer > [https://unata.com/careers/ui-ux-
designer/](https://unata.com/careers/ui-ux-designer/)

\- Director Of Integrations > [https://unata.com/careers/director-of-
integrations/](https://unata.com/careers/director-of-integrations/)

\- Devops Engineer > [https://unata.com/careers/devops-
engineer/](https://unata.com/careers/devops-engineer/)

\- Integrations Architect -> [https://unata.com/careers/platform-integrations-
architect/](https://unata.com/careers/platform-integrations-architect/)

Why you should work for us:

\- Competitive compensation and stock options, comprehensive health benefits,
flexible paid vacation

\- Relaxed work environment in downtown Toronto (King & Portland), Work-from-
home-Wednesdays, fun company activities

\- Opportunity to make a big impact in digital retail! Your work will be seen
and used by millions of retail customers!

~~~
pravj
The URL for 'Data Science Engineer' is wrong, giving a 404. It should be
[https://unata.com/careers/data-science-
engineer/](https://unata.com/careers/data-science-engineer/)

------
samuelbrin
robinhood | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE |
[https://robinhood.com/jobs](https://robinhood.com/jobs)

Robinhood is democratizing access to the financial markets. We built the
world's only mobile-first stock brokerage, and eliminated trading commissions.
Join us!

* Web Engineer (Build our web product!! Expert level JavaScript, framework agnostic)

* Backend Engineer (Python, Go, Distributed Systems)

* DevOps Engineer (linux, saltstack, terraform, consul, aws)

* Android Engineer

* iOS Engineer

------
MPiccinato
iOS | StockX | Detroit, MI | Remote | Onsite

Detroit based Stock Market of Things
([https://stockx.com](https://stockx.com)) is looking for a mid level to
senior iOS Engineer to join us full time in Detroit or remote. Experience with
Swift is a plus but not required.

[https://stockx.com/jobs#op-109528-ios-
engineer](https://stockx.com/jobs#op-109528-ios-engineer)

------
kryptara
Kryptara | www.kryptara.com | Palo Alto, CA | Computer Vision Engineers and
Machine Learning Engineers (Full Time Only) - Vehicle Autonomy Technology

------
robbiemitchell
Superstrong Labs (NYC) is hiring customers. You can be anywhere in the world.

SL provides technical marketing support, analytics, and special ops. Usually
supporting companies that need to scale or boost a specific area (e.g.,
engagement or freemium conversion) but don't yet have a head of marketing.
More about the founder (me) at [http://bit.ly/frr-mktg-
engineers](http://bit.ly/frr-mktg-engineers)

Superstrong Labs: [http://superstronglabs.com](http://superstronglabs.com)

------
Svetlana_Ezhome
Ezhome (ezhome.com) | Palo Alto, CA, USA | Full-time | Remote

Hi! We are looking for Senior Engineers for full-time remote job.

A Bit about Us

Ezhome aims to become the #1 trusted provider of tech­enabled home services,
starting by targeting the millions of consumers that use lawn care services.
We provide an amazingly better home service experience using data science and
software technology to dazzle customers and enable our service personnel to be
more effective and efficient. We are pioneering the tech­enabled home services
space with a full­stack approach.

Ezhome was founded by two serial entrepreneurs and has been growing extremely
fast (>$1M run rate in less than 6 months). We assembled a very high­caliber
team and have raised significant funding from top­tier investors. We are
looking for top talent—join us in disrupting the $100 billion home services
market!

You can use the direct links to apply:

Senior Front-End Engineer (Javascript, React.js)

[http://grnh.se/ou6vb4](http://grnh.se/ou6vb4)

Senior Front-End Engineer (Consumer team)

[http://grnh.se/f0yjtp](http://grnh.se/f0yjtp)

Senior Back-End Engineer (Python, Django)

[http://grnh.se/ei1wl5](http://grnh.se/ei1wl5)

Senior Full-stack Engineer (Python, Django, Javascript, React.js)

[http://grnh.se/lbj836](http://grnh.se/lbj836)

Senior Full-stack Engineer (Growth team)

[http://grnh.se/g4tpas](http://grnh.se/g4tpas)

Data Engineering Technical Lead

[http://grnh.se/mou0ta](http://grnh.se/mou0ta)

Mobile Technical Engineering Lead

[http://grnh.se/b3qo1u](http://grnh.se/b3qo1u)

Join an exceptional team of engineers and be part of the home services
revolution!

~~~
gravyboat
I applied for one of these positions back in February and never heard back (in
the positive or negative) so be warned that you may not hear anything.

~~~
Svetlana_Ezhome
I'm very sorry about it. There were a lot of applicants lately and possibly
some of them didn't get the response though we try to answer to every
candidate. In case you are still interested - please send your resume directly
to svetlana@ezhome.com

------
vfiles
VFILES • NYC • Full Time • ONSITE • Full-stack + iOS

VFILES is the hippest and foulest-mouthed unification of community, content,
and commerce in the fashion world today. To spare you a longer, platitudinous
spiel about the brand, here's some things to read about us:

• Mashable: [http://mashable.com/2015/09/09/vfiles-vogue-
gen-z/](http://mashable.com/2015/09/09/vfiles-vogue-gen-z/)

• High Snobiety: [http://www.highsnobiety.com/2016/02/11/vfiles-fall-
winter-20...](http://www.highsnobiety.com/2016/02/11/vfiles-fall-
winter-2016-show/)

• Nylon: [http://www.nylon.com/articles/how-vfiles-is-changing-
fashion](http://www.nylon.com/articles/how-vfiles-is-changing-fashion)

• Page Six: [http://pagesix.com/2016/05/02/soho-residents-annoyed-with-
fa...](http://pagesix.com/2016/05/02/soho-residents-annoyed-with-fashion-
companys-wild-events/)

We're looking for

• an experienced iOS developer: Our app has been developed with Swift 2,
targets iOS 9, and uses functional, modern programming techniques. Check it
out in the app store.

• a full-stack engineer: Our application is a decoupled suite of Snap services
serving an increasingly mature Angular frontend. You'll not only get to work
with Haskell every day, but also fun tools like Neo4j, ElasticSearch, and
more. Engineers here always have the right to experiment with new techniques
and technology to solve problems. Check it out at vfiles.com.

You'll join a team of six engineers in a company of about twenty people
amongst the editorial team, shop team, video production, etc. Everybody here
is at the top of their game; it's a very refreshing environment to work in,
regardless of your interest or lack thereof in fashion and pop culture.

As for fringe benefits, we throw the best parties in town (hosted by A$AP Mob
and crashed by Kendrick Lamar), have company trips to Montauk, organize Soul
Cycle rides and boxing workouts with designers, models, and other
personalities, and are invited to essentially everything that happens in New
York.

You can write me directly at tamara ∀ vfiles ∘ com if you are interested in
hearing more and coming in to meet us.

At this time we can only consider local applicants willing and legally able to
work at our Soho offices without sponsorship.

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a healthcare startup using technology, data & design to
change the way people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare
industry by putting people first, not business and cost. www.hioscar.com

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City location. Our interview process consists of a technical phone
interview (via Coderpad) and one onsite interview.

Software Engineer: Data
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/16268?gh_jid=16268](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/16268?gh_jid=16268)

Software Engineer:Platform
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13633?gh_jid=13633](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13633?gh_jid=13633)

IT Engineer:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/32248?gh_jid=32248](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/32248?gh_jid=32248)

Software Engineer: Product
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13586?gh_jid=13586](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13586?gh_jid=13586)

Software Engineer: Android
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13585?gh_jid=13585](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13585?gh_jid=13585)

Software Engineer: iOS
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/52063?gh_jid=52063](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/52063?gh_jid=52063)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255)

Oscar was recently valued at $2.7 Billion following a $400 million investment
by Fidelity.

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2016/02/22/oscar-h...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2016/02/22/oscar-
health-gets-400-million-and-a-2-7-billion-valuation-from-
fidelity/#674e0a1644bd)

Check out our Engineering Blog for updates on new projects:
[https://dna.hioscar.com/category/engineering/](https://dna.hioscar.com/category/engineering/)

If you have any questions, please contact Erin: erin@hioscar.com

------
germs12
Investor Management Services | Charlotte, NC | Onsite |
[https://www.quietstreamfinancial.com/investor-management-
ser...](https://www.quietstreamfinancial.com/investor-management-services/)

What: Join a team of Ruby and JS developers that are changing the way
Commercial Real-estate is managed.

Who: Strong JS developers

When: Now!

Where: Charlotte NC

Why: If 9 out of 10 start ups fail, this is the 1 that wont.

To begin: jthullbery@imscre.com

------
brendanf
Zillow | Seattle / SF / NYC | Full-Time | On-Site | Software Developer, iOS
Developer, Front-end Engineer

Zillow Group operates the largest real estate network on the Web with 4 out of
5 U.S. homes having been viewed on Zillow. We are transforming the way
consumers make home-related decisions and connect with real estate
professionals. We are a highly collaborative group of developers, software
testers, designers, and PMs working on big data problems where your work will
be used by millions. Multiple positions including: * Back End, Full Stack, and
Front End Software Development Engineers [Senior & those w/less experience]. *
Test Engineers * Program Managers * Product Managers * Release Managers

\--- What Zillow Offers: Stock options; 401k plan; transportation; 8 weeks
paid parental leave; Health Insurance: 100% employee/80% dependents;
Discretionary Time Off vacation policy; New MBPr, Convertible desks (stand or
sit); Treadmill desks; free Fitbit; relaxed dress code (jeans and flip-flops)

\--- Highly Rated: Glassdoor Rating: 4.2 | Highest Rated CEOs 2014; Best Place
to Work 2015 | Voted as one of the best places to work in Washington.

Senior Front-end Engineer - SF:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?399SZiwW](http://app.jobvite.com/m?399SZiwW)

Front-end Engineer - Seattle:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3A9SZiwn](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3A9SZiwn)

Senior Front-end Engineer - Seattle:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3yaSZiwm](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3yaSZiwm)

iOS Engineer - NYC:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?328SZiwO](http://app.jobvite.com/m?328SZiwO)

Senior iOS Engineer - SF:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3L8SZiwx](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3L8SZiwx)

iOS Engineer - Seattle:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3C8SZiwo](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3C8SZiwo)

Mobile Dev Manager - Seattle:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3h8SZiw3](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3h8SZiw3)

SDE - SF:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?37aSZiwV](http://app.jobvite.com/m?37aSZiwV)

SDE - Seattle:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3YaSZiwM](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3YaSZiwM)

All Positions:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3G7SZiwr](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3G7SZiwr)

~~~
hash2016
Do you hire International Students?

------
Ye-Ha
This board would be much more useful if it first categorized by job type.

------
joshmaker
The Atlantic | Washington DC | Full time onsite

 _The Atlantic_ is a digital-first media company with over 150 years of
history and 30 million online visitors a month.
[http://www.theatlantic.com/](http://www.theatlantic.com/)

Roles:

-

 _Full-Stack Python /Django Developer_

[http://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/IVakvI/FullStack-P...](http://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/IVakvI/FullStack-
PythonDjango-Developer)

We’re looking for a full-stack developer who is passionate about clean code
and great journalism and is interested in joining our growing team for full
time onsite work at the historic Watergate complex in Washington DC. The full-
stack developer will write well-documented and maintainable Django / Python,
HTML, JavaScript, and CSS code in a team-oriented environment.
Responsibilities include maintaining and improving our custom content
management system and web platform, and adding and deploying new features to
our websites.

* Ability to define and communicate a technical vision, possessing excellent verbal and written communication skills

* Familiarity with the Django web framework

* Experience with GIT version control

* Strong attention to detail while implementing technical specifications

* Demonstrated problem-solving skills

* Minimum of two years fulltime professional experience working with a Python web framework front end web technologies

-

 _DevOps Engineer_

[http://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/y5d1GQ/DevOps-
Engi...](http://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/y5d1GQ/DevOps-Engineer)

We are looking for a talented and knowledgeable DevOps engineer who is
passionate about infrastructure and automation. We’re looking for a fast
learner who can figure things out independently and show us a better way of
continuously deploying complex systems to the web. The DevOps engineer would
also work with the corporate IT team as we move to automate server
provisioning and configuration management using Puppet.

* Experience deploying high volume Python applications; knowledge of Nginx and uWSGI configuration is a definite plus

* Familiarity with automation tools such as Puppet and Ansible

* Deep knowledge of Linux internals, tuning, and troubleshooting

* Experience mitigating and preventing DDOS and other attacks

* Familiarity with Git and version control

* Good Python coding skills

------
Ported
1x Devops / Build Engineer, 1 x Full Stack Java C++ Developer| King.com |
Stockholm, Sweden | Full-time | Onsite (Relocation offered)

Why King?

I'll talk a bit about my experience, I joined King as a Java Developer 2 years
ago and am now the Product Owner for the Platform team. Having worked at a few
different companies in my career, from large Fortune 100s to small 5 person
startups I can honestly say that King is far and above the best working
environment I have experienced. Kings culture is fantastic for allowing
technical people the space to get on and do great things and we genuinely
believe in looking after our people. We value having a good work life balance
(even by Swedish standards). Then there are all the small things that make a
big difference - choosing your own hardware, company wide gatherings every 6
months to share knowledge and have a party, interesting training and coaching
opportunities as well as being encouraged to attend conferences. More details
at [https://jobs.king.com/benefits](https://jobs.king.com/benefits).

The best part for me though is the opportunity to work on applications at a
massive scale, I will give some vanity numbers taken from last year... Our
MySQL cluster processes 1.1 M queries per second, our Application Servers
respond to ~ 660k RPC calls per second and we have over 100 M daily active
users. We lean towards writing a lot of our features ourselves rather than
using libraries, we do make use of Open Source and encourage people to
contribute back to projects they use and Open Source internal projects
whenever possible.

Joining us has nothing do with where you’re from, what you look like, your
gender or what you wear. It’s all about your talent, your potential and what
you can achieve with us. We are not looking for people who tick all the boxes
in our adds, we want people with potential, the desire to learn and to write
high quality code. You can send me your CV at greg.chrystall@king.com if you
want to apply for either of these roles.

Read more about King and see our positions from all locations at
[https://jobs.king.com/](https://jobs.king.com/).

I am recruiting for two roles on my team at the moment:

* DevOps / Build Engineer *

We build a Java Backend which is deployed to many game clusters and package
C++ libraries for the Game Teams, we need help with our builds, continuous
integration, continuous delivery and working on automation with the Ops team.
[https://apply.king.com/vacancy/build-and-configuration-
engin...](https://apply.king.com/vacancy/build-and-configuration-engineer-
stockholm/1054/description/)

* Full Stack C++ / Java Dev *

Working on the Platform team you will deliver systems that enable small game
teams to ship a game to tens of millions of players with confidence. The focus
will be on building simple, robust, highly scalable services. We are looking
for someone who can work on the backend in Java as well as write the C++ APIs
our game teams to access these feature from our players mobile devices.

If these roles sound interesting to you send your CV to me at
greg.chrystall@king.com.

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | ONSITE at many locations worldwide | Engineers, Designers, Product
Managers, Pre/Post-Sales Engineers, Ops, Sales

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over APIs. It doesn't matter
whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and know some
stuff, we want to work with you.

Pivotal's goal is to change the way the world makes software and we kinda
sorta _really mean it_. We're broken into three basic divisions: Pivotal Labs
(yes, _that_ Pivotal Labs), Pivotal Cloud Foundry and Pivotal Big Data. Moving
between divisions, temporarily or permanently, is possible.

We have offices in San Francisco, New York City, Santa Monica/LA, Palo Alto,
Seattle, Beaverton, Boulder, Denver, Chicago, Boston, Washington DC, Atlanta,
Austin, Toronto, London, Dublin, Tokyo, Sydney, Berlin, Singapore and Beijing,
with more coming.

We are constantly thinking about how we work and how we can work more
sensibly, effectively and enjoyably.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ , from which the company draws its name and cultural seed,
helps clients to become better at development. For engineering we are
religiously lean and agile. In practice that means we pair program and TDD
every line of code from the outside. Our product managers are fantastic at
keeping products sharply focused, our designers are masters from users to
pixels.

\-- _Cloud Foundry_ solves application deployment and management. We're the
main contributors to the Cloud Foundry project. We're constantly improving the
leading opensource PaaS -- our distribution has the fastest-growing sales of
any opensource product _ever_.

Except for integrated upstream code, every line is pair programmed and TDD'd.
We dogfood the cutting edge of the technology on our own commercial public
cloud (Pivotal Web Services). It works because we took the XP and Lean DNA of
Pivotal Labs and scaled it up to build the best cloud platform available.

\-- _Big Data_ is our suite of battled-hardened products, now open sourced.
Greenplum tackles massive datasets with the comfort of PostgreSQL. Apache HAWQ
(incubating) brings Greenplum's distributed query planner to Hadoop. Gemfire,
donated as Apache Geode (incubating), is an in-memory distributed grid with
years of high performance in high-stakes systems.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, good benefits and
competitive pay. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular. I think west-
coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more entertaining
to watch. The beer fridge has more IPA than I prefer but I guess that's life
in paradise.

You can see the available jobs and apply through our website:
[https://pivotal.io/careers](https://pivotal.io/careers). If you do, please
mention my name. You can also email me at jchester+hn@pivotal.io to answer any
questions you might have. Either of these helps me score one of our referral
bonsues (did I mention our generous referral scheme?)

For what it's worth, I'm just an engineer, so my replies might not be
immediate. I hope that's OK.

------
loumf
Trello | NYC | Full-time

REMOTE or ONSITE

\- Back-end dev (Mongo, Node, Coffee/JavaScript)

\- Front-end dev (Coffee/JavaScript, Backbone)

\- iOS dev (Objective-C, Swift)

\- Tester

[https://trello.com/jobs](https://trello.com/jobs)

There are also marketing, sales, finance, and support positions open.

~~~
throwing_it
I think it's the case also that they aren't actually looking for devs but just
casting lines in the water continually to see what comes along. Acquaintance
of mine said that was his impression, too.

~~~
loumf
This is absolutely not true. We are actively hiring all of those positions. We
take down positions from the jobs page when they are filled (which is why it
changes).

~~~
trello_thrwy
What does actively hiring mean at Trello?

------
jnagro
dockwa.com | Cambridge, MA, USA | Fulltime or Intern

What: OpenTable for Marinas

Roles:

* Software Engineer

* Tech Lead

* Designer

* Product Manager

* Marina Customer Success

[https://dockwa.com/about-us](https://dockwa.com/about-us)

john at dockwa dot com

~~~
cskelkar
Hi, could you please tell details about Internship?

------
kcrossisec
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Austin, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, and Sunnyvale, CA

You know the drill. This Sunday you'll call your mother, or if she lives
nearby, pay her a visit. She'll passive aggressively suggest lifestyle
alterations that will likely lead to the creation of a grandchild in her life,
and you'll smile and nod. Why not change the conversation this year? Tell her
about that amazing job opportunity in the field of information security that
you'll be applying for so she can be proud and perplexed at the same time! You
can stop scrolling. You've found that opportunity with NCC Group!

If you’re a tinkerer, you enjoy breaking more than building, or someone who
wonders “why” and ends up down the rabbit hole 36 hours later with a
disassembled air conditioning unit surrounding them... we’d love to hear from
you! Our process welcomes those with years of experience, as well as those
with little to no direct experience in what we do.

The bottom line: if you love security and research, NCC Group just may be a
perfect fit for you.

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, and cutting-
edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You
spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can break.
You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning
new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long
and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.

All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

If you want to learn more about us check out our:

Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)

Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/)

Microcorruption - [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/).

We have need for an Experienced Cryptographic Analyst in the short-term, as
well: [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-
cons...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-consulting-
careers/experienced-cryptographic-analyst/)

We also have numerous infosec architecture and policy positions available,
should your interests and background align:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/risk-
manageme...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/risk-management-
governance/)

We have a recent opening for a Verification Consultant, as well:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/software-
escr...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/software-escrow-
careers/)

We also have many positions in the UK and beyond! Should you be interested in
those opportunities, please check them out here:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-
us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/careers/)

We'd love to hear from you! NCC Group Recruiting Team

------
vorador
Nylas | [https://nylas.com/](https://nylas.com/) | San Francisco, CA (Soma) |
Frontend (JS), Backend (Systems+Ops)

Hi! We're Nylas. We build N1, the extensible, open source email client, and
the infrastructure powering it. We're looking for fronted application
engineers (React, Electron, JS), designers, backend systems engineers, &
infrastructure/operations engineers.

We recently launched N1, have accumulated over 16K stars on GitHub, and are
looking for core application engineers to design an extensible platform around
email, calendar, and contacts. You'll not only use modern web tech to build a
better email experience, you'll design the developer platform to power the
next generation of email apps. See more about N1 here:
[https://nylas.com/N1](https://nylas.com/N1) & code:
[https://github.com/nylas/N1](https://github.com/nylas/N1)

We have more data for a single user than in most startups' entire database.
We're scaling heavily and if you have experience with automated deployments,
debugging running systems, release engineering, and on-call schedules, but are
still comfortable writing code, we're for you. :)

We take pride in the diverse culture we've built and are looking for more than
raw technical talent:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sHc4P4zPg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sHc4P4zPg)

== We're particularly looking for folks who ==

* Take personal pride in their work and value autonomy and ownership

* Want the chance to step up and lead a team

* Put the work before ego. We've got each others' backs, and we want you to be with us on that

== A bit more about us ==

* Our backend is built on Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, and Debian. We've been careful to keep our architecture componentized.

* N1 uses javascript (ES6), React, Flux, SQL for offline caching, Electron, and no jQuery

* Tons of our code is open source. Check it out: [https://github.com/nylas](https://github.com/nylas)

* We're a small team * We have a paid vacation policy & value personal responsibility and ownership. Benefits include free Lyft to & from the office, full health, dental, vision, and lunch every day. Some remote work / work-from-home is OK too

Apply at [https://nylas.com/jobs](https://nylas.com/jobs) or ping me directly
(karim@nylas). We're a diverse team, and encourage applications from all
backgrounds.

------
rdl
CloudFlare [https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/) | San
Francisco, CA; London, UK; Singapore, SG; Urbana-Champaign, IL; Austin, TX |
VISA, ONSITE

CloudFlare is building a better Internet -- performance and security
optimization at the edge. Our long term goal is to give every site the same
performance, security, and reliability that major sites like Google and
Facebook accomplish, without any specialized network hardware or complicated
administration. We enhance millions of sites, including this one. We're hiring
for a variety of roles -- started 2015 at 128, ended around 220, doubling
again in 2016. This is a perfect time to join -- product market fit is
established, but there's a lot of great engineering, product, sales, and
support work to be done.

We've publicly said we're profitable and on track for long term independent
success. You may wish to check out our blog to see the kinds of engineering
work we do. ([https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/)).

[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) has a listing of positions.

We're always hiring for operations/SRE, sales, general systems engineering
(mostly in Go, nginx, and network, as well as DNS at scale), and web
development.

Specific roles we're keen to hire include:

0) Great operations/SRE staff: operating our system at scale (80+ datacenters
around the world, 24x7 coverage, >4 million sites) requires highly competent,
hard-working, and communicative engineers.

1) Product designer(s) -- we're looking for great talent to help build UX for
new products, and to improve the interface and user experience of our existing
products. We have a range of customers, from consumers with a single blog all
the way through some of the largest sites on the Internet, and designing
interfaces which work well for all of these users is a big challenge -- are
you up to it?

2) Great front-end engineers -- building new UI/UX to expose controls and data
to customers is an increasing portion of what we do. Our current front-end
stack is Backbone + Marionette with Browserify and Sass. Our new projects are
using React + Redux + Babel + css-modules, and generally adopting Higher Order
Components. We're also starting the process of re-imagining our main WWW
Front-end stack with a migration to Redux.

3) Systems Engineer -- looking for people to help serve even more traffic,
build infrastructure for security and robustness, and contribute back to open
source projects. We make extensive use of nginx, lua/luajit, and ssl-at-scale.

4) Really interested in people who want to help fix problems for Internet
publishers (articulate what those are and how you think you could help)

(Also -- We're particularly interested in people with Mandarin experience; we
have a joint venture with Baidu, and want to make the experience for both
Chinese Internet users and Chinese sites abroad as great as it can be.)

The interview process is a phone screen with a recruiter, then one or two
technical interviews by phone, then a full day of onsite interviews. We are
trying to shorten the period between interviews (it has dragged on due to very
busy hiring managers, in the past), so please ping the internal recruiter at
any time if you feel things have stalled. Generally we get an answer back to
candidates within a week of the on site interview.

If you're interested, please apply through the

[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) link

~~~
bogomipz
The problem is your internal recruiter doesn't get back to people either, you
can ping all you want. Seriously. Sounds like you still have the same one.

~~~
slevin063
Yeah, even I applied in July '15 and still no reply!

------
amattn
Collective Health, (
[https://collectivehealth.com/jobs/](https://collectivehealth.com/jobs/) ),
San Mateo, CA (Full time, ONSITE only, VISA-depends, see below)

We're replacing health insurance with a system that members love. Using our
SW, platform and services, an employer can pay doctors directly, saving a ton
of money and making the employee experience amazing (with the testimonials to
back it up).

The company is well-funded, ~two years old and growing very rapidly with
massive sales traction (300x this past year and on pace for another order of
magnitude this year). We punch well above our weight-class with experienced
founders, ~200 team members (~ one quarter is engineering), and paying
customers.

Our tech stack is a mix of Go and Java components with Angular on the front
end. We use a custom service bus to tie our SOA together, microservices style.
We love Docker, CoreOS, postgres, automated testing, and continuos
integration.

As a company, we're strong believers in transparency, trust and balance. As an
engineering team, we believe good code is easy to read and should have a short
"time to understanding". We expect all of our engineers to continually teach
as well as learn. We also believe that everyone should write good code, yet
balance that against the need to ship.

We've got a ton of interesting problems to solve around distributed systems,
data analytics and predictions, complex data modeling, ultra high-
availability, security, privacy and more.

We're currently looking for experienced SW engineers up and down the stack,
back end, infrastructure, data, dev ops, test, generalist, etc. Our biggest
needs are DevOps, FE, and SW Engineers in Test (you will be writing cluster
level end2end tests, not unit tests), and Backend Engineers.

All open jobs: [http://grnh.se/8f7q15](http://grnh.se/8f7q15)

If you are non-technical, but are interested in experiencing a hyper-growth
startup, we also are hiring for JIRA workflow automation, operations, business
development and other roles as well. If you care about such things, we were
recently flattered/embarrassed to be highlighted as one of fifty potential
next unicorns by the nytimes: [http://nyti.ms/1JLKaCT](http://nyti.ms/1JLKaCT)

We're super proud of the company mission, engineering culture and tech stack
we've put together and would love a chance to explain it all in detail!

*VISA minutiae: We can transfer H1B but can only sponsor them on a case by case basis. We can sponsor TN & H1B1 visas in most cases. If you have another existing visa, we can probably transfer it.

------
hodwik
Sales & Marketing - Feith Systems (Philadelphia, PA)

Read out to email in my profile.

------
sshrinivasan
Zymeworks Inc. | ONSITE (Vancouver, Canada)

$$ Salary: ~90k, depending on experience, of course.

Process: 15 minute phone interview, followed by a code review of some
interesting code, followed by an optional WebEx (if you are outside
Vancouver), followed by a half day technical interview at our Vancouver
office.

We are a leading protein engineering company making drugs for curing cancer
and autoimmune diseases using computational technologies. We develop molecular
simulation algorithms, data visualization and analysis pipelines,
bioinformatics and machine learning applications as well as high performance
computing infrastructure for running the above mentioned scientific software
in a cloud-computing environment. We are looking for a Full-Stack Software
Developer to work with our team of scientists and software developers to
expand and improve our scientific computing stack.

It would be great if you had:

* A Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science, Computer Engineering or a related discipline, and minimum 2 years industry experience in web application development

* Demonstrated ability to design, implement and maintain medium-to-large scale web applications, their supporting back-end services and associated infrastructure through entire life cycle from initial idea to final deployment

* Ability to deliver rapid, iterative prototypes from initial ideas, and a drive for software development excellence through peer code reviews, automated testing, and systematic deployments

* Proficiency in English, spoken and written

It would be even better if you had:

* Experience with Python based web frameworks like Django or Pyramid

* Experience developing servers and other infrastructure using Go

* Experience building UX front ends and interactive data visualizations

Our Platform:

* JavaScript, including React, AngularJS, D3

* Python

* PostgreSQL

* Go (for server development)

You will be:

* Developing our data acquisition, processing, analysis, and visualization capabilities.

* Creating and evolving front-end web applications and their supporting back-end APIs and operational infrastructure.

* Actively coordinating with our R&D teams to find areas of inefficiencies in data processes, and designing and implementing solutions in conjunction with the software development team.

* Integrating and maintaining the developed software as part of the entire computational platform.

* Experimenting with new technologies and practices that can be integrated within our organization

Please apply for this position at
[http://zymeworks.mytribehr.com/vancouver/careers/view/43](http://zymeworks.mytribehr.com/vancouver/careers/view/43)

~~~
sshrinivasan
Also, no HR involved until the end. You interface directly with the technical
team. We read all resumes, there is no initial "HR screening"

------
erydo
Preo Mobile Ordering | New York, NY | ONSITE | Full-Time | Multiple Roles |
$50-150k (role- and experience-dependent) + bonus/benefits.

Preo has built the most advanced mobile ordering app and venue integration in
the world: Order and pay for food and drinks from your phone, get an alert
when it's ready, and never deal with a tab again. You never have to flag down
the bartender at the club, waitress at the pub. We're rolling out in
international markets with some very exciting new technologies and extremely
powerful partnerships.

We're hiring to fill several roles, detailed in the postings on our AngelList
page [https://angel.co/preo/jobs](https://angel.co/preo/jobs). The salaries
listed are base, on top of which we also offer an annual bonus based on
personal targets, in addition to a longer term company target bonus pool. And
benefits, of course.

We have several native Android products on both the customer and
staff/operations side of things. We also have a fully native iPhone customer
app in Swift, and mobile web app using React/React Router/Flux. Although we're
willing to hire specialists, senior engineers who can contribute in multiple
ways are always a plus. Specifically, if you're an Android or iOS developer
who also has mobile web experience, you should apply.

Our backend is built out on AWS with Linux, Python, Flask, PostgreSQL, and
other things. We're exploring some JVM-based technologies, Haskell,
JavaScript, Haxe, etc. Someone with a combination of backend
development/devops experience would be a great fit.

We're also looking for a more junior, full stack support role. Someone who
would benefit from experience and exposure to a wide variety of things, and
can help pick off the smaller-but-valuable engineering tasks that pop up.
Small bug-fixes, intermediate feature work, and operations support. A little
experience is helpful to show that you can learn, orient, and execute quickly,
but this is expected to be more of a train-up role.

Finally, we're looking for a great project manager: someone who can help
coordinate and track engineering, design, and operations scheduling. Previous
experience, especially in software engineering, is required.

    
    
      * Android Engineer $80-150k: https://angel.co/preo/jobs/136209-senior-mobile-android-engineer
      * iOS Engineer $80-150k: https://angel.co/preo/jobs/136202-senior-mobile-ios-engineer
      * Mobile Web Developer $80-110k: https://angel.co/preo/jobs/136254-mobile-web-developer
      * Senior Backend and Infrastructure Engineer 100-150k: https://angel.co/preo/jobs/136248-senior-backend-infrastructure-engineer
      * Full Stack Support Engineer $70-110k: https://angel.co/preo/jobs/136268-full-stack-support-engineer
      * Project Manager $50-100k: https://angel.co/preo/jobs/136444-software-project-manager
    

To apply, contact me directly at robert+hn@getpreo.com or through AngelList.

------
talentgary
Zoomer (YC S14) | www.zoomerdelivery.com | Product Manager | San Francisco,
Philadelphia or REMOTE

The Company: Zoomer is a venture backed, technology and logistics startup
focused on helping high volume delivery restaurants wow their customers and
grow their business. We've taken a unique approach to changing the food
delivery space and it's starting to pay off. Zoomer has stayed out of the
spotlight so you won't find much about us online, but our charts are going up
and to the right in impressive fashion and more importantly, we are growing
and working with more and more restaurant partners, driver partners & hungry
diners each day. We are backed by some of the best investors in the world
including Foundation Capital, Y Combinator (S14), First Round Capital, SV
Angel, Eric Ries and others.

The Role: We’re seeking an entrepreneurial-minded product manager to help
innovate and execute product initiatives across the company. This position is
full time, based from either our San Francisco office, Philadelphia HQ or
remote.

Responsibilities: * Drive product development with a team of world-class
engineers and designers, move projects forward and ‘join-the-dots’ across
several timezones. * Work closely with the head of product, product designers
and engineering leads to understand our users needs, and translate them into
product requirements. * Manage project timelines, track project status and
work to keep everyone aligned throughout all project phases. * Work to
prioritize and collate feedback from numerous disparate sources and translate
the feedback into our product roadmap. * Work with product leaders to define
and analyze metrics that inform the success of products. * Integrate usability
studies and research into product requirements to enhance user satisfaction
and meet the goals of the business. * Become an expert in our products, the
needs of our users, and how they relate to organizational and business goals.
* Communicate product plans, benefits and results to all audiences - within
teams, the broader organization, and with our users. * Gather feedback on
products, and work with design & engineering to validate and prioritize
backlogs. * Help educate & train teams on product capabilities.

Skills & Experience Required: * 3+ years of experience in product management,
engineering or product design. * Excited for the potential to own products,
influence product strategy and have a direct impact on the business. * An
effective communicator, able to write succinct, clear, unambiguous terms to
define requirements. Comfortable writing presentations, documents, blogs,
email, Slack etc. * Excellent organizational skills in a fast paced,
constantly changing environment. * Able to easily switch between thinking
creatively and analytically. * Have an understanding of the technical
architecture of complex web and mobile applications. Able to contribute
substantively to technical decisions led by our engineering team. * Strong
communication and collaboration skills. Our team is distributed and highly
collaborative, so open dialog and a positive attitude is crucial.

On Offer: * Competitive Compensation * Meaningful Stock Plans * Get in on the
ground floor of an experienced startup product team, with the potential for a
huge impact on real people’s lives. * Extremely flexible work schedule *
Unlimited vacation time

Product and engineering for Zoomer is headquartered in San Francisco but we
have talented developers & designers working remotely to help tackle very
unique and extremely complex problems. We place a big emphasis on using the
best tools and processes so that the entire company can collaborate from
wherever we are - Zoomer has teams in each geography that we’re delivering in.

Apply by email directly to gary@zoomer.io

------
echohu
# Wiredcraft - We create apps that matter We're engineers, designers &
strategists creating software that solves real-world problems. Think data
visualization for the World Bank, software to run the Myanmar elections and
DevOps for the biggest electronics manufacturer in the world. Check out our
current open positions by visiting our website, or if you are ready to apply
now send us an email at job@wiredcraft.com

1\. Design Director | Berlin & Shanghai | Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-
director/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-director/)

2\. Sales & Business development | Berlin, Shanghai & Washington, DC | Full-
time, onsite | [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/sales-business-
development/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/sales-business-development/)

3\. DevOps Engineer | Berlin & Shanghai | Full-time, onsite |
[https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/devops/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/devops/)

4\. Front-end Developer | Berlin & Shanghai | Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/front-end-
developer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/front-end-developer/)

5\. Backend Developer | Berlin & Shanghai | Full-time, onsite |
[https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/backend-
developer/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/backend-developer/)

## We’re always accepting applications so feel free to drop us a line for
these positions too.

\- Project manager | Berlin & Shanghai| Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-
manager/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-manager/)

\- Web & Mobile Designer | Berlin, Shanghai & Washington, DC | Full-time,
onsite | [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/web-mobile-
designer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/web-mobile-designer/)

\- Mobile Developer | Berlin & Shanghai | Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/mobile-
developer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/mobile-developer/)

\- Online Marketing | Berlin, Shanghai & Washington, DC | Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-
marketing/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing/)

More details on our site:
[http://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs](http://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs).

Don't see a position that fits your skills? If you're smart and eager to
learn, it'd be worth a shot to send us an email anyway: job@wiredcraft.com.

We sponsor visas.

------
leadpages
Leadpages (www.Leadpages.net) - Minneapolis, MN | Full Time | Business
Intelligence, Enterprise Security, Python Engineer, Web Developer, Automation,
Production Engineers, Technical Project Managers, etc.

Leadpages is Minnesota's fastest growing startup and we're looking for some
amazing people to join our team! Our team and culture is like no other. We
work remote two days per week and the other three days in our incredible
downtown Minneapolis office. We're a SaaS company with one of the best tech
stacks I've seen yet and... we're a Mac shop! :)

We currently have full-time opportunities available for:

\- Senior Software Engineer (Python web app development, GAE, API, Gulp, Git,
Mongo DB, TDD => [https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/UYiaq3/Senior-
Softwar...](https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/UYiaq3/Senior-Software-
Engineer)

\- JavaScript App Engineer (Angular / Aurelia web app development, HTML, SASS,
Gulp, Git, ES6, React) =>
[https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/9EEsp1/Javascript-
App...](https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/9EEsp1/Javascript-Application-
Engineer)

\- Software QA (Jira, REST API testing, backend testing, manual / automation
testing, MongoDB, etc.) =>
[https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/uafgpE/Software-Qa-
En...](https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/uafgpE/Software-Qa-Engineer)

\- Business Intelligence and Analytics Developer (Dashboard/Report Development
using BigQuery, ETL, Data Warehouse, Star Schema / Dimensional Modeling, Data
scraping, Financial Reporting, etc.) =>
[https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/rzNzQu/Business-
Intel...](https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/rzNzQu/Business-Intelligence-
And-Digital-Strategy-Senior-Manager.html)

\- Senior Product Marketing Manager (Help drive product positioning and
messaging within the marketplace, launch planning, creating market collateral
and assets, drive demand generation, understand buyer personas, develop
marketing and sales enablement tools) =>
[https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/KwvoJh/Sr-Product-
Mar...](https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/KwvoJh/Sr-Product-Marketing-
Manager)

These are all full-time positions with great benefits including Medical,
Dental, Vision, 401k, PTO, Flexible Schedules, Work From Home options, and
more! We even offer relocation packages from anyone that would be open to
relocating to beautiful Minneapolis, MN.

If you're interested in seeing any of the other positions that we also have
available on our Marketing, Product, Technical Support, Customer Success or
Operations teams, check out our website at:
[http://www.leadpages.net/careers](http://www.leadpages.net/careers)

Interested in emailing me directly? You can reach me at: Tiffany(at)Ave81.com

I'd love to talk with you soon!!

Thanks, Tiffany

~~~
dmtroyer
Onsite or Remote?

------
gametimeunited
Searching for high-performing Data, DevOps, and Go Engineers. -->
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime)

Gametime ([https://angel.co/gametime](https://angel.co/gametime)) connects
communities through frictionless and beautiful mobile applications. We believe
communities get closer when people get off the couch and have fun at a live
event. Backed by Accel Partners as well as team owners Jeff Mallett (Giants /
Whitecaps / Derby FC), Vivek Ranadive (Kings), and David Blitzer (76ers /
Devils) we've raised $13mm (including $8mm in May of 2015).

Built for iOS and Android, Gametime makes getting into the game as amazing as
being there. Inside gametime.co/app we provide high-res panoramic photos from
every section, curated listings as we decrease a universe of 5000 options to
the 50 best with ultra fast two-tap checkout and no printing. With our mobile-
only approach, we've reduced a 30-minute process to 30 seconds. This approach
has led to fast (600% annual) and viral (92% of new purchasers hear about the
app from friends) growth.

New Gametimers join for the community of high-performers (known as the
Gameteam). New employees also love the environment as we aspire to build the
best place to work in SF...

We offer market rate salary (even though we’re small) and real equity (meaning
you come out way ahead). Everyone here does meaningful work. You won't end up
on the "login button team" here, you will be a big part of the most important
conversations on the engineering team. There’s free catered lunch Monday
through Thursday and lunch on the company outside the office on Friday! Who
said there was no such thing? We offer Blue Cross / Blue Shield via Zenefits
and dental insurance. We also have monthly $75 cell phone reimbursement and
$80 commuter benefit. We love going to games and we're right by AT&T Park so
(if you're into it) you'll hit a bunch of them with your $100 monthly Gametime
credit. Go Giants!

In summary, we're fast, well-funded and growing quickly. It's an exciting time
to join the Gameteam.

DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/aa8b472c-6b40-4603-86d9-d711c...](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/aa8b472c-6b40-4603-86d9-d711c2a881bc)

Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/4c438a20-6d09-4db3-af6b-2ea77...](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/4c438a20-6d09-4db3-af6b-2ea7786dc311)

Go Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/28044efe-f910-433d-aeea-2d47e...](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/28044efe-f910-433d-aeea-2d47ead34ec3)

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after three and a half years, we’re moving data for a third
of all K-12 students in America (20M kids), and 50,000 schools are using us to
manage their education apps. Our goals are much bigger than that, though. We
want to be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily integrate, manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of 110 (40 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re looking for
engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Go, Node and React.
More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and passionate about
improving the way education works for everyone. In particular, we’re looking
for senior engineers and engineering managers: empathetic leaders who are
excited about teaching, coaching and professional development.

We’ve also just launched a new product for schools: Clever Badges:
[https://clever.com/products/badges](https://clever.com/products/badges)
[http://blog.clever.com/2016/04/why-we-built-clever-
badges/](http://blog.clever.com/2016/04/why-we-built-clever-badges/)

Clever Badges is a new way for students to log into their learning apps in a
secure, personalized way without having to use the keyboard. It’s designed
specifically for younger students who struggle to remember or type text-base
passwords. Instead, these early-education students can verify their identity
by simply holding their individual Clever Badges up to their login screen.

Check out the other stuff we’re doing at
[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs), or check out
some other recent press here:
[http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2015/08/27/434667722/one-
thir...](http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2015/08/27/434667722/one-third-of-
schools-are-using-this-app-youve-never-heard-of)

------
bbabenko
Orbital Insight
([http://www.orbitalinsight.com](http://www.orbitalinsight.com)) | Palo Alto,
CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Orbital Insight is a Geospatial Big Data company leveraging the rapidly
growing availability of satellite, UAV, and other geospatial data sources. Our
goal is to understand and characterize useful trends at global, regional, and
hyper­local scales. Backed by top tier VCs, including Sequoia, Google
Ventures, and Bloomberg Beta, we build products that have never existed
before, and could not exist without the ongoing proliferation of rich
geospatial data sources, computer vision & deep learning, and inexpensive
cloud computing.

We are looking for:

Core / full-stack engineers: [https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/core-
software-engineer/](https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/core-software-
engineer/) and [https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/software-engineering-
lead...](https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/software-engineering-lead/)

Front end engineers: [https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/front-end-
engineer/](https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/front-end-engineer/)

Computer vision / Deep learning engineers:
[https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/computer-vision-
engineer/](https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/computer-vision-engineer/)

Data scientists: [https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/data-
scientist/](https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/data-scientist/)

SAR architect: [https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/sar-
architect/](https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/sar-architect/)

Sales engineers: [https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/sales-
engineer/](https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/sales-engineer/)

Some press about us and the overall GIS ecosystem:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/07/23/stunn...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/07/23/stunning-
satellite-images-make-us-look-at-nature-north-korea-and-chipotle-as-never-
before/)

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-08/satellite-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-08/satellite-
images-show-economies-growing-and-shrinking-in-real-time)

~~~
msurocks
Open for international Candidates ? Relocation offered?

------
evan121
Brightcove ([http://brightcove.com](http://brightcove.com)) | Boston & Seattle
| Full-Time | Onsite

We're an online video platform (OVP) headquartered near Boston's South Station
(with offices around the world), and power video for many of the world's
largest media companies. We work on fun, difficult problems within a casual
work environment. We have a fully stocked kitchen, ping pong/arcade machines,
frequent catering, unlimited vacation policy that employees actually use,
generous work/life balance, 401k matching, etc. etc.

Boston, MA:

* Mobile Software Engineer in Test ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3iOQZiwI](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3iOQZiwI))

* Principal Systems Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uPQZiwV](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uPQZiwV))

* Systems Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?34PQZiwv](http://app.jobvite.com/m?34PQZiwv))

* Senior iOS Application Developer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3EPQZiw5](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3EPQZiw5))

* Senior/Principal Software Engineer in Test ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3LPQZiwc](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3LPQZiwc))

* Technical Support Engineer - Tier 1 ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3RPQZiwi](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3RPQZiwi))

* Principal Security Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?37PQZiwy](http://app.jobvite.com/m?37PQZiwy))

* UI Developer, Distribution ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PQQZiwh](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PQQZiwh))

* Full Stack Developer, Distribution ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3TQQZiwl](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3TQQZiwl))

* Developer Evangelist, Video Platform ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NPQZiwe](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NPQZiwe))

* Technical Manager ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3yPQZiwZ](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3yPQZiwZ))

Seattle, WA:

* Director of Engineering, Zencoder ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3fPQZiwG](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3fPQZiwG))

* Senior Software Engineer (Full Stack) Billing Team ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3mPQZiwN](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3mPQZiwN))

* Principal Software Engineer, Billing Team ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3oQQZiwQo](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3oQQZiwQo))

* Principal Software Engineer, Video Analytics ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3rQQZiwT](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3rQQZiwT))

* Senior Software Engineer in Test ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3vQQZiwX](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3vQQZiwX))

~~~
msurocks
Hiring process not mentioned, Relocation offering also.

------
ghtfhhg
grfhdhhfh

------
fgimenez
Catenus Science | San Francisco | Full-time | On-site

What: Summer Data Science Fellowship

Program: The Catenus Science Apprenticeship Program identifies top data
scientists who will raise the bar when hired at a startup. To help meet this
goal, the program will train qualified candidates to have immediate,
meaningful impact as data scientists in some of the top data startups in the
world. This program will hone their skills in statistics, machine-learning,
programming, and product development by presenting them with real-world
challenges put forth by startups in Silicon Valley and the Bay Area.

What We Offer: Catenus Science offers a fully-paid, 13-week apprenticeship
during which we reinforce technical and business skills. We do this via a mix
of formal instruction and hands-on application of data science in some of the
best startups in the world. Every startup is different, and each has its own
unique culture and opportunities. That is why we want to give apprentices
exposure to several places so they can find the right fit. Apprentices will
have the opportunity to do rotations through three startups in a three month
period while receiving training and mentorship the entire time. These startups
will have well-scoped, immediately impactful data science problems for
apprentices to solve. The program is structured such that apprentices have
four days a week of full-time employment at a startup and one day a week of
instruction. Apprentices are expected to already be knowledgable in data
science, so we view these instructions as a way to hone their skills. In
addition, we will use this time for apprentices to present the problems they
are working on to the group. This way they can teach about new insights and
seek help when faced with obstacles.

Who We Are Looking For: We are looking for candidates who posses technical
virtuosity, communication skills, and business sense to use data in impactful
ways. Necessary, but not sufficient, mathematical skills include a mastery of
statistics and machine learning, and the ability to tell the difference
between these two fields. Apprentices should have the hacking proficiency to
code any idea regardless of programming language. Nobody can understand those
who cannot communicate. You should be able to clearly convey your thoughts,
both in writing and orally. Communication does not end at expressing yourself,
though. We expect apprentices who recognize the strengths of new ideas by
listening to and understanding others. Finally, we have seen time and time
again that the best data scientists are ruthlessly pragmatic. The ones
creating state-of-the-art products understand the domain-problems they are
solving and how to deliver those solutions efficiently. Apprentices should be
able to formulate solutions to relevant business problems with data science
tools. Furthermore, they should be able to identify new business opportunities
by looking at data.

Learn more and apply: [http://catenus.com](http://catenus.com)

Contact us: francisco@catenus.com

~~~
hash2016
Is it available for F1 Students as well?

------
psb31
Prolific ([https://prolific.ac](https://prolific.ac)) | Remote OK (based
Oxford, UK) Full time/part time

Full Stack / Backend developer. £40k (50€,$60k)+ generous equity (first
employee).

At Prolific we crowdsource participants for academic research, market
research, user testing and more. We're a bootstrapped startup approaching
$1million in sales with < 10k funding.

Team : Join the 2 co-founders as first full-time employee.

Tech : Python, django, flask, react, docker, AWS, Azure, MongoDB.

We're looking for someone self-driven who can help grow our dev team.

phelim@prolific.ac

~~~
msurocks
:( unfortunately not my stack ..

------
dsager
Devex | Barcelona (Spain) | Software Engineer / Devops / Product Owner |
ONSITE | full-time | (VISA)

Devex is a media social enterprise specializing in international development.
The company has around 120 employees worldwide and offices in the US, Spain
and the Philippines. Our mission is to improve transparency and efficiency of
the international development industry by accumulating information and making
it accessible.

We are currently hiring for the following positions within our IT team:

\- Software Engineer - [https://www.devex.com/jobs/software-
engineer-431083](https://www.devex.com/jobs/software-engineer-431083)

\- Junior Infrastructure Engineer - [https://www.devex.com/jobs/junior-
infrastructure-engineer-43...](https://www.devex.com/jobs/junior-
infrastructure-engineer-430829)

\- Junior Product Owner - [https://www.devex.com/jobs/junior-product-
owner-430243](https://www.devex.com/jobs/junior-product-owner-430243)

Some quick infos:

* Stack includes: Ruby, JavaScript (Angular & jQuery), PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Chef, Jenkins; all on top of AWS

* The IT team is based in Barcelona (Spain) and Manila (Philippines), all positions are in the Barcelona office though

* Their are about 25 people of roughly ten different nationalities working in our Barcelona office - a great multi cultural environment!

* The size of the IT team is below 20, which means you'll find flat hierarchies and your work will have a visible impact

* Hiring process: You get in touch, we talk a little and if our and your first impression is good we'll have you meet the team and then take a decision - quite low on bureaucracy ;)

~~~
msurocks
Why Someone have to register with Devex for application? And why You cannot
make the application process simpler?

------
evensteven01
New York, New York Software Engineer. Looking for a Full Time ONSITE
PASSIONATE Software Engineer * You are passionate about software engineering,
and this passion is evident in everything that you do. * You are proud of your
work, strive for quality, and do not stop until the customer is ecstatic. *
For you, it’s more than just a job. * Collaborate with the research and
development department of Simons Foundation (CCB) to work on cutting-edge
scientific data analysis, and * Give back to the open-source community by
supporting efforts aligned with Foundation priorities.

Hiring Process: 1) Phone Screen 2) Hackerrank Passion and Tech test (60 min)
3) Hackerrank CodePair coding challenge with my team (60 min) 4) On-site final
interview

[https://workforcenow.adp.com/jobs/apply/posting.html?client=...](https://workforcenow.adp.com/jobs/apply/posting.html?client=simonsfoun&amp;jobId=107595&amp;lang=en_US&amp;source=GP)

~~~
laxk
Something is broken. requireJS error [NetworkError: Failed to execute 'send'
on 'XMLHttpRequest': Failed to load '[https://workforcenow.adp.com/wfn-
static/10.0.10.38/external/...](https://workforcenow.adp.com/wfn-
static/10.0.10.38/external/highcharts/modules/heatmap.js'.)]

~~~
evensteven01
Sorry about that, try this.
[https://workforcenow.adp.com/jobs/apply/posting.html?client=...](https://workforcenow.adp.com/jobs/apply/posting.html?client=simonsfoun&jobId=107595&lang=en_US&source=GP)

